# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010



## PedroAfonso (1 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

Inicio Dezembro com 10.5ºC 77% e 999.9 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2010 às 00:20)

Vários relâmpagos e alguns _roncos_ para N/NO, com 9,5ºC actuais.

Humidade nos 72%.


----------



## Pisfip (1 Dez 2010 às 00:23)

Despeco me com 4.2c, completamente estagnados.
Boa noite a todos.


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2010 às 00:27)

5.5ºC agora com céu limpo

Pelo satélite parece estar a chegar novas células, vamos ver o que trará


----------



## squidward (1 Dez 2010 às 00:42)

Por aqui sigo com 7.7ºC e  ...vá lá uma trovoadazita please


----------



## Profetaa (1 Dez 2010 às 00:44)

Chove forte agora


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2010 às 00:58)

Chuva forte acompanhado com algum granizo por aqui.

Estou com 10,1ºC e vento fraco de W.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Dez 2010 às 01:08)

Início Dezembro com 9,2ºC, embora já tenha ido aos 8,8ºC.

Por enquanto ainda não chove..

Pressão nos 998 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (1 Dez 2010 às 01:12)

JFPT disse:


> Início Dezembro com 9,2ºC, embora já tenha ido aos 8,8ºC.
> 
> Por enquanto ainda não chove..
> 
> Pressão nos 998 hPa.



Está para breve...


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2010 às 01:12)

Aqui em Setúbal tenho agora 7,7ºC, 92%Hr, 1000,9hpa e vento nulo, de momento não chove 

Mínima até agora de 7,4ºC


----------



## Geiras (1 Dez 2010 às 01:27)

Um forte trovão aqui pertinho mesmo a dar inicio ao espectáculo. Chove moderadamente!


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Dez 2010 às 01:39)

Fez um relâmpago muito ao longe há 10 minutos, seguiu-se um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de algum granizo e rajadas de vento, mas foi de curta duração.

A temperatura subiu para os 10,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2010 às 01:43)

Cai granizo em Setúbal com trovoada em aproximação


----------



## Geiras (1 Dez 2010 às 01:44)

JFPT disse:


> Fez um relâmpago muito ao longe há 10 minutos, seguiu-se um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de algum granizo e rajadas de vento, mas foi de curta duração.
> 
> A temperatura subiu para os 10,0ºC.



Foi longe aí e perto aqui  as janelas estremeceram


----------



## Geiras (1 Dez 2010 às 01:46)

miguel disse:


> Cai granizo em Setúbal com trovoada em aproximação



Sim senhor! muitas DE's no mar


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2010 às 01:50)

A trovoada acabou por ser uma miragem foi só um clarão e um trovão na altura do granizo 

Acumulados 1,4mm

Temperatura de 9,4ºC


----------



## cactus (1 Dez 2010 às 01:50)

a temperatura teve um pequeno ascendente, 9,3 ºC com a chuva , mas de granizo aqui  na minha zona nem sinal..


----------



## Geiras (1 Dez 2010 às 01:52)

miguel disse:


> A trovoada acabou por ser uma miragem foi só um clarão e um trovão na altura do granizo
> 
> Acumulados 1,4mm
> 
> Temperatura de 9,4ºC



http://imapweather.com/


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2010 às 02:23)

Muita chuva nos últimos momentos. Sigo com *8,4mm* acumulados, e *7,9ºC* de temperatura.

-2,7ºC/h.

Pequenas pedras de granizo esporádicas batem no vidro.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2010 às 02:26)

Muita chuva e algum granizo por aqui (1,6 mm).

Estou com 8,2ºC e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2010 às 02:48)

Aguaceiro forte também aqui.
Vou com 6mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Ontem fiquei-me pelos 5mm e fechei o mês com 99mm acumulados.


----------



## Rainy (1 Dez 2010 às 10:33)

Bom dia, foi uma noite de aguaçeiros e granizo forte e .
E para hoje, aquela célula/s grande no mar é que nos vai afectar?


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2010 às 10:35)

Ora, bom dia!
Inicio de Dezembro frio, com mínima de 6.0ºC, windchill mínimo de 1.0ºC.
Acumulei apenas 2mm durante a noite, e o mês de Novembro ficou-se pelos 78mm.


----------



## NfrG (1 Dez 2010 às 10:49)

Bom dia

Sigo com 8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2010 às 11:05)

Boas

Aqui a madrugada foi de aguaceiros com alguns trovoes dispersos, a precipitação desde as0h vai nos 6,2mm

Mínima de 6,7ºC

Agora céu muito nublado com tendência a limpar e temperatura de 10,8ºC


----------



## Rainy (1 Dez 2010 às 11:12)

Aquela célula/s grande no mar é que nos vai afectar?
Ou passa a sul?


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Dez 2010 às 11:52)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de *7.4ºC*.

Agora sigo com 10.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## DRC (1 Dez 2010 às 12:12)

A mínima por aqui foi de *6,7ºC*, registada ás 07h47.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Dez 2010 às 13:24)

Mínima de *5,4ºC* e *7,0 mm* acumulados


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Dez 2010 às 13:40)

Sigo com 13.3ºC e céu parcialmente nublado com vários tipos de nuvens.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2010 às 13:55)

Boa tarde!
Por São Martinho do Porto, após uma noite de alguns aguaceiros moderados, a mínima ficou-se pelos 7.1ºC.
Neste momento, e após umas horinhas de sol, com a temperatura a chegar aos 12ºC, sigo com 11.1ºC, e com o céu a ficar muito carregado a leste... Parece que vem mais água a caminho...


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Dez 2010 às 14:04)

Algumas fotos de à pouco:


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2010 às 14:18)

Sigo com 14.0ºC e céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco e 54% de Humidade.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Dez 2010 às 15:21)

Boas,
por aqui céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Hoje ainda não choveu.


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2010 às 15:26)

Boas

Mínima de 5.4ºC

Agora 12.8ºC, o sol ainda vai brilhando mas aproximasse de oeste nuvens muito carregadas.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2010 às 16:34)

Sigo com 12.9ºC e céu pouco nublado.

--------------------------
Lá que é potente, é...


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2010 às 17:36)

Por São Martinho do Porto, a chuva que previ há pouco não se confirmou, e, pelo contrário, esteve um belo sol a enquadrar o meu passeio vespertino pela baía...
Agora aproxima-se uma verdadeira parede nebulosa de WSW, que tem um aspecto ameaçador... veremos.
Temperatura nos 11.4ºC.


----------



## Jodamensil (1 Dez 2010 às 17:43)

Boas pessoal.
Sigo neste momento com uns 11,0ºC e pressão a subir nos 1009hPa.
Na minha opinião aproxima-se alguma coisa, talvez para a zona litoral centro. parece pelo satélite


----------



## mortagua (1 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

andres disse:


> http://imapweather.com/users/home
> 
> Alguma dúvida diz..



tenho duvida mas é na célula que se aproxima, é esquisita


----------



## DRC (1 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

mortagua disse:


> tenho duvida mas é na célula que se aproxima, é esquisita



Julgo que não será nada de especial.
Tem estado a entrar nebulosidade mas penso que não trará nada de excepcional.


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2010 às 19:29)

Máxima de 13.1ºC

Agora 8.1ºC


----------



## JLeiria (1 Dez 2010 às 20:04)

Por Leiria estamos com :

Temperatura: 8,1 ºC
Humidade: 85.5
Pressão 1006 mb


----------



## Geiras (1 Dez 2010 às 20:47)

NfrG disse:


> Neste momento chove com pouca intensidade.
> E sim, pelos vistos a célula vai mesmo para a margem Sul.



A célula acaba de tornar outro caminho..desloca-se para sul.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Dez 2010 às 20:57)

Boa noite!

Depois de ter passado um aguaceiro fraco, sigo com 10.6ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Geiras (1 Dez 2010 às 21:03)

De novo a mudar o caminho, neste momento desloca-se para cá novamente... 
e está bastante activa


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2010 às 21:06)

Temperatura máxima mais elevada, a de hoje, com *14,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 10,1ºC e humidade nos 78%. Pressão nos 1010 hPa e vento fraco.

*11,4mm* acumulados.


----------



## meteo (1 Dez 2010 às 21:06)

mortagua disse:


> Mesmo em direcção ao sul!     só aqui é que não vem uma bela trovoada! :S



Aqui também nao veio trovoada nenhuma!
Nem nevou o que me pareceu estranho,nesta localidade ao nivel do mar 


Mas temos tido frio,chuva e algum vento nestes dias.


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2010 às 21:08)

Neste momento algum nevoeiro e 7.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (1 Dez 2010 às 21:15)




----------



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2010 às 21:20)

Sigo com 9.5ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## Geiras (1 Dez 2010 às 21:46)

Trovão ao longe


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2010 às 21:46)

Ouvi o 2º trovão.
Foi apenas um rouco.
9.2ºC.


----------



## NfrG (1 Dez 2010 às 22:07)

Sigo com 10,4ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Microburst (1 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

Várias descargas visíveis a oeste e sudoeste de Almada, +/- 1 por minuto. Há momentos consegui ouvir aqui o primeiro trovão, mas ainda muito abafado. Temperatura a descer segue agora nos 10,3ºC, humidade 80%, pressão estável nos 1010hpa e céu muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

Trovoada a SW de Setúbal em alto mar, vai passar ao lado... temperatura actual de 10,2ºC, 82%Hr, 1010,7hpa e bento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Dez 2010 às 22:11)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.0ºC

T.Minima: 4,5ºC

Prec: 6.6mm


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2010 às 22:42)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*6,7ºC (07:42)*
Máxima:*17,6ºC (15:32)* 

Rajada máxima:*35km/h (01:37)*

Precipitação total:*6,2mm* rain rate máximo:*32,2mm/h (01:42)*

Agora estão 10,1ºC, 79%Hr, 1011,1hPa e vento nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

3º Trovão !
Muito longe, 8.9ºC.


----------



## dASk (1 Dez 2010 às 23:06)

Mais uma vez Sines foi a feliz contemplada com esta trovoada. Já vi muita coisa fugir prali este ano! resta.me olhar pros clarões a sul..  boa noite!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Dez 2010 às 23:17)

Camaradas de Setúbal, ainda estive ali um bom bocadinho a olhar para W/SW (Arrábida) e não notei nada de especial.


----------



## Debaser (1 Dez 2010 às 23:20)

dASk disse:


> Mais uma vez Sines foi a feliz contemplada com esta trovoada. Já vi muita coisa fugir prali este ano! resta.me olhar pros clarões a sul..  boa noite!



Aqui em Sines houve animação durante cerca de 1 hora.


----------



## Microburst (1 Dez 2010 às 23:48)

Debaser disse:


> Aqui em Sines houve animação durante cerca de 1 hora.



Bolas, sempre a passar ao lado.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,9ºC

Mín - 8,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 9,3ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Dez 2010 às 00:25)

Hoje aqui passou tudo ao lado.. só durante a madrugada foi possível ouvir-se a "festa" ao longe, ainda se ouviu um bastante potente! 

Sigo com 10,1ºC completamente estagnados, 1011 hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## Teles (2 Dez 2010 às 02:35)

Boas, por aqui 1,0ºC e cai água neve


----------



## F_R (2 Dez 2010 às 02:50)

4.7ºc


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Dez 2010 às 07:19)

Bom dia 

Madrugada com alguns aguaceiros de variada intensidade e pelo que pude observar pelas 06H00 ainda que à distância, alguns clarões a Norte e a Este que me pareceram ser relâmpagos! 
*
Valores de ontem*:
max: 14.3ºC – 87% hr
mín: 8.6ºC – 50% hr

A temperatura ronda neste momento os *8ºC*.


----------



## Pisfip (2 Dez 2010 às 07:53)

bom dia, minima de 3.2 
agora uns agradaveis 3.6 e muitos cumulus no ceu a norte e a oeste. É esperar pra ver.


----------



## Pisfip (2 Dez 2010 às 07:54)

Teles disse:


> Boas, por aqui 1,0ºC e cai água neve



entao teles como acordou a serra hoje? Temp, por ai? 
Estou com confianca..


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2010 às 09:07)

Teles disse:


> Boas, por aqui 1,0ºC e cai água neve



Muito bom! 

Por aqui, a temperatura desceu mais do que esperava, durante a madrugada. Atingi uma mínima de *5,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 8,6ºC, em rápida subida, humidade nos 80% e alguns Cumulus no céu.

1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2010 às 09:11)

Bom dia!
Por São Martinho do Porto, nem frio nem chuva que se veja, nada...
Mínima de 6.9ºC, presentemente com 10.9ºC...


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Dez 2010 às 09:22)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima por aqui a descer mais do que o previsto, tendo sido de *6.9ºC*.

Agora sigo com 8.8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## lsalvador (2 Dez 2010 às 11:01)

Só Santarém é que não tem avisos. Foram esquecidos


----------



## rozzo (2 Dez 2010 às 11:02)

Teles disse:


> Boas, por aqui 1,0ºC e cai água neve



Ena! A que altitude?


----------



## Thomar (2 Dez 2010 às 11:12)

lsalvador disse:


> Só Santarém é que não tem avisos. Foram esquecidos



*Isalvador*, terá caído alguma água-neve ou alguns "farrapos" por Tomar esta madrugada?
É que nos dados da tua estação ocorreu alguma precipitação esta madrugada por volta das 5h da manhã com uma temperatura a rondar os +1.6°C. 
O site do IM nas observações de superfície das 8h UTC também indicava alguma precipitação 0,4mm com +1.7°C.

E *Mix* terá caído alguma água-neve ou alguns "farrapos" por Ferreira do Zêzere esta madrugada?


----------



## lsalvador (2 Dez 2010 às 11:24)

Thomar disse:


> *Isalvador*, terá caído alguma água-neve ou alguns "farrapos" por Tomar esta madrugada?
> É que nos dados da tua estação ocorreu alguma precipitação esta madrugada por volta das 5h da manhã com uma temperatura a rondar os +1.6°C.
> O site do IM nas observações de superfície das 8h UTC também indicava alguma precipitação 0,4mm com +1.7°C.
> 
> E *Mix* terá caído alguma água-neve ou alguns "farrapos" por Ferreira do Zêzere esta madrugada?



Sinceramente não sei, como bem sabes não estou no local para ver.

Não é ISalvador mas sim LSalvador


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2010 às 11:58)

Sigo com 10,9ºC e *1,0mm* acumulados, derivado de um aguaceiro por volta das 10h.

Humidade nos 60%, pressão a 1017 hPa e muitos Cumulus no céu.


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Dez 2010 às 12:12)

A mínima aqui ficou pelos *8ºC*, estando actualmente nos 12ºC.

1016 hPa, céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## squidward (2 Dez 2010 às 13:02)

Boas, por aqui caiu cerca das 7:30h um aguaceiro moderado com granizo


----------



## Teles (2 Dez 2010 às 13:22)

Boas , Rozzo a altura onde me situo é de 160 metros


----------



## Profetaa (2 Dez 2010 às 14:12)

Neste momento queda abrupta da temperatura, caiu mais de 3º em 30 minutos... Sigo com 7º
Cai chuva misturada com granizo....


----------



## Lousano (2 Dez 2010 às 14:19)

Profetaa disse:


> Neste momento queda abrupta da temperatura, caiu mais de 3º em 30 minutos... Sigo com 7º
> Cai chuva misturada com granizo....



Vamos ver como será aqui, visto que isso se aproxima daqui.

10,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2010 às 14:20)

Céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 11,7ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## F_R (2 Dez 2010 às 14:33)

Boas

Mínima de 3.4ºC

Máxima de 12.3ºC

Agora 11.4ºC com algumas nuvens no céu


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2010 às 14:44)

Acaba de cair por Coimbra uma forte granizada.

Está mais frio agora...


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Dez 2010 às 14:48)

Boa tarde.
Manhã fria, com uma mínima de 5.5ºC. Agora está uma belissima tarde de sol, com algumas nuvens e 13.7ºC.
Choveu fraco de manhã, mas deu para acumular 1mm. O vento tem sido sempre fraco, com rajadas.


----------



## kelinha (2 Dez 2010 às 14:51)

vitamos disse:


> Acaba de cair por Coimbra uma forte granizada.
> 
> Está mais frio agora...



Essa amiga granizada fez o favor de começar a cair precisamente quando saí do carro pra ir pro trabalho :P
Confirmo, não está frio, está um gelo, irra!


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2010 às 15:03)

Por São Martinho do Porto, nada de granizo, chuva ou frio... vai brilhando o sol entre nuvens com 12.1ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Lousano (2 Dez 2010 às 15:24)

Aqui caiu um aguaceiro fraco e a tamperatura desceu aos 6,3ºC.

Desceu 4,3ºC.


----------



## Geiras (2 Dez 2010 às 16:44)

Céu pouco nublado

Temperatura - 10,2ºC 
Precipitação - 0.2mm


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Dez 2010 às 16:58)

Segue fresca a temperatura, 11.6ºC e céu no geral limpo.
Vamos ver a mínima esta noite, deve ir abaixo dos 5ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2010 às 17:05)

andres disse:


> Segue fresca a temperatura, 11.6ºC e céu no geral limpo.
> Vamos ver a mínima esta noite, deve ir abaixo dos 5ºC.



Não te esqueças que esta madrugada chove por isso não vai descer assim muito muito como por exemplo na madrugada de Sábado... mesmo assim é possivel aqui chover com uma temperatura em torno dos 5/6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Dez 2010 às 17:09)

miguel disse:


> Não te esqueças que esta madrugada chove por isso não vai descer assim muito muito como por exemplo na madrugada de Sábado... mesmo assim é possivel aqui chover com uma temperatura em torno dos 5/6ºC



Exactamente, mas rondará essa temperatura...
E sim, a chuva regressa de madrugada.


----------



## Geiras (2 Dez 2010 às 17:16)

Céu maioritariamente limpo e 9,7ºC


----------



## Kaparoger (2 Dez 2010 às 17:45)

Por aki estão 3.5º e ora com chuva ou ceu limpo.
Ja ontem choveu bem e a temperatura n passou dos 3º 
Vamos ver o k reserva esta noite!


----------



## Profetaa (2 Dez 2010 às 17:50)

Chove forte neste momento ...
Vento forte tambem com rajadas superiores a 50 km/h


----------



## Mix (2 Dez 2010 às 18:11)

Thomar disse:


> *Isalvador*, terá caído alguma água-neve ou alguns "farrapos" por Tomar esta madrugada?
> É que nos dados da tua estação ocorreu alguma precipitação esta madrugada por volta das 5h da manhã com uma temperatura a rondar os +1.6°C.
> O site do IM nas observações de superfície das 8h UTC também indicava alguma precipitação 0,4mm com +1.7°C.
> 
> E *Mix* terá caído alguma água-neve ou alguns "farrapos" por Ferreira do Zêzere esta madrugada?



Boas thomar, sinceramente se caiu, não vi.. Esta madrugada não estive de volta do que se passava lá fora.. mas pelos vistos, devia de ter estado atento..  pode ser que visse algo...


----------



## iceworld (2 Dez 2010 às 18:12)

vitamos disse:


> Acaba de cair por Coimbra uma forte granizada.
> 
> Está mais frio agora...



Bolas, não tive nada disso, e andava na rua a pé debaixo desse aguaceiro forte.
Vários aguaceiros ao longo da tarde e precisamente agora outro bem forte.


----------



## ourém (2 Dez 2010 às 18:17)

Oi pessoal,

Sou novato neste Fórum.. está fixe…

Precisava que me ajudassem…estou a fazer um trabalho académico e necessito do valores diários de precipitação,  , da Zona de Ourém (fica perto de Leiria)….
Será que alguém me pode dizer como posso arranjar os valores desde Janeiro de 2010???

Obrigado


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Dez 2010 às 18:19)

Tarde bastante agradável a de hoje, com bastante sol, temperatura agradável e pouco vento.

Agora depois do por do sol sigo já com 9.0ºC.


----------



## joao henriques (2 Dez 2010 às 18:35)

que gelo aqui junto a serra de montejunto onde estou a trabalhar!tenho esperanças no elemento branco durante a madrugada!alguem sabe a que altitude esta a serra de montejunto!?


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 18:37)

666m 

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serra_de_Montejunto


----------



## squidward (2 Dez 2010 às 18:38)

joao henriques disse:


> que gelo aqui junto a serra de montejunto onde estou a trabalhar!tenho esperanças no elemento branco durante a madrugada!alguem sabe a que altitude esta a serra de montejunto!?



Serra de Montejunto = 666m de altitude


----------



## kelinha (2 Dez 2010 às 18:38)

joao henriques disse:


> que gelo aqui junto a serra de montejunto onde estou a trabalhar!tenho esperanças no elemento branco durante a madrugada!alguem sabe a que altitude esta a serra de montejunto!?



Segundo a wikipédia, 666m, mas a wiki vale o que vale, por isso não te sei afirmar se esse valor está correcto ou não! :P


----------



## mortagua (2 Dez 2010 às 18:55)

caíram uns flocos de neve as 11 e meia, quando estava a entrar para educação física!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2010 às 19:00)

Boa Noite

Por aqui hoje só choveu durante a madrugada tendo acumulado 2.8mm, por agora o céu está pouco nublado e está frio, estão já 7.1ºC, mas já foi até aos 5.4ºC, agora é que estranhamente subiu


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2010 às 19:02)

Temperatura máxima de *12,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 10,0ºC, embora já tenha tido menos, e 54% de humidade.

1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Profetaa (2 Dez 2010 às 19:02)

Chuva, acompanhada de granizo, seguido de um forte trovão.....


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2010 às 19:04)

mortagua disse:


> caíram uns flocos de neve as 11 e meia, quando estava a entrar para educação física!!!



A tua localização é Pombal certo? Ora às 11 e meia com LEiria a registar 11ºC... Admitindo que tenhas menos 3ºC por exagero, era impossível estar a nevar às 11h30 da manhã... Quanto muito granizo... Um pouco mais de cuidado ao postar as informações, por favor.


----------



## kelinha (2 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

mortagua disse:


> caíram uns flocos de neve as 11 e meia, quando estava a entrar para educação física!!!



Desculpa?! Em Pombal? Não, não nevou...


----------



## mortagua (2 Dez 2010 às 19:08)

vitamos disse:


> A tua localização é Pombal certo? Ora às 11 e meia com LEiria a registar 11ºC... Admitindo que tenhas menos 3ºC por exagero, era impossível estar a nevar às 11h30 da manhã... Quanto muito granizo... Um pouco mais de cuidado ao postar as informações, por favor.



Sim eu vivo em pombal e naquele momento estavam 4ºC, pelos termómetros de pombal, e acreditem que caíram uns flocos ...


----------



## mortagua (2 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

kelinha disse:


> Desculpa?! Em Pombal? Não, não nevou...



Charneca, eu e alguns colegas meus vimos cair uns flocos, muito pouco. E durante 2min...


----------



## mortagua (2 Dez 2010 às 19:45)

Trovoada!


----------



## kelinha (2 Dez 2010 às 19:49)

mortagua disse:


> Sim eu vivo em pombal e naquele momento estavam 4ºC, pelos termómetros de pombal, e acreditem que caíram uns flocos ...



Na temperatura acredito, até porque pombal nada tem a ver com leiria, é sempre muito mais frio. No entanto continuo a não conseguir acreditar muito bem que tenha caído neve por lá...


----------



## mortagua (2 Dez 2010 às 19:50)

kelinha disse:


> Na temperatura acredito, até porque pombal nada tem a ver com leiria, é sempre muito mais frio. No entanto continuo a não conseguir acreditar muito bem que tenha caído neve por lá...



Mas acredita.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Dez 2010 às 19:53)

mortagua disse:


> Mas acredita.



Neve, neve?! Impossivel. Atenção nos factos que relatas. Granizo era possivel


----------



## mortagua (2 Dez 2010 às 20:00)

ThaZouk disse:


> Neve, neve?! Impossivel. Atenção nos factos que relatas. Granizo era possivel



Foram apenas 2min com um aqui outro ali, nada de grande, mas que eram flocos eram, eu vi e senti...


----------



## Lousano (2 Dez 2010 às 20:03)

Por aqui trovoada e chuva por vezes forte.


----------



## Geiras (2 Dez 2010 às 20:09)

*Isto não é um chat!* 

Céu pouco nublado e 7.2ºC


----------



## BrOliveira (2 Dez 2010 às 20:10)

Por aqui acabou de cair um belo granizo. O vento também sopra com umas boas rajadas a acompanhar.

 8.7ºC,65% HR,1016 hPa, 14Km\h NW


----------



## cdm (2 Dez 2010 às 20:15)

Ouvi falar de 30% de possibilidade de neve em Lisboa entre as 23h e as 3h desta noite.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Dez 2010 às 20:17)

Sigo agora com 9.4ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Dez 2010 às 20:21)

Durante a tarde de hoje nada se passou de especial por aqui, a temperatura máxima foi de *14ºC*.

Sigo com 11,2ºC, embora já tenha descido aos 10,3ºC, 1017 hPa, vento fraco e céu muito nublado.


----------



## DRC (2 Dez 2010 às 20:22)

cdm disse:


> Ouvi falar de 30% de possibilidade de neve em Lisboa entre as 23h e as 3h desta noite.



Isso é impossível.
Não nevará esta noite em Lisboa.


----------



## telegram (2 Dez 2010 às 20:23)

Por aqui troveja. A temperatura é de 12,5ºC. Chuva por vezes forte.


----------



## cardu (2 Dez 2010 às 20:39)

cdm disse:


> Ouvi falar de 30% de possibilidade de neve em Lisboa entre as 23h e as 3h desta noite.





lisboa??? mas será que está tudo louco..... eu também adoro neve e gostava que caísse aqui por vila franca xira ..... mas não é com 8 graus que vai nevar por estas bandas!!!


----------



## HotSpot (2 Dez 2010 às 20:43)

Extremos de Hoje:

*13.3 °C (13:54 UTC)*
*4.8 °C (05:12 UTC)*

Dia com muito sol


----------



## Geiras (2 Dez 2010 às 20:56)

cdm disse:


> Ouvi falar de 30% de possibilidade de neve em Lisboa entre as 23h e as 3h desta noite.


----------



## NfrG (2 Dez 2010 às 21:06)

Boa Noite

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e 10ºC.
Às 7:45, caiu um aguaceiro com alguma intensidade e com direito a granizo!
De qualquer forma, dia de muito sol.


----------



## squidward (2 Dez 2010 às 21:08)

aqui a temp. sobe, depois de ter chegado aos 8.3ºC, já vai nos 8.7ºC


----------



## bewild (2 Dez 2010 às 21:09)

Neste momento em Sto. Quintino a temperatura encontra-se nos 8,4º c. Temperatura aumentou 1º c num periodo de 45m.


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2010 às 21:22)

Interessantes as temperaturas de todo o Vale do Sado com Setúbal abaixo dos 3ºC... Chegará à Arrábida? 

Alcácer anda pelos 4ºC com vento fraco de sul...


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Dez 2010 às 21:47)

Sigo com 9.3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## RMira (2 Dez 2010 às 21:49)

Boas noites,

Realmente espectacular os 2,9ºC às 20 UTC em Setúbal (Estação de Fruticultura!)


----------



## squidward (2 Dez 2010 às 21:55)

a temperatura dispara e sigo neste momento com 9.4ºC


----------



## mortagua (2 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

Pisfip disse:


> Muito bom! Eu aqui a tentar ve-los nem que sejam 2 ou 3 e nada! Fazes alguma ideia da temperatura?



Na altura estavam 4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

Por aqui estão 5.1ºC e o céu está a ficar nublado, os aguaceiros devem de estar a chegar.


----------



## mortagua (2 Dez 2010 às 22:00)

Por aqui chove de moderado a forte, com algumas DE 
Este tempo agrada-me


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2010 às 22:02)

mortagua disse:


> Por aqui chove de moderado a forte, com algumas DE
> Este tempo agrada-me



Quanto tens de temperatura?


----------



## Lousano (2 Dez 2010 às 22:05)

Acumulados 15mm e chove moderadamente.


----------



## BrOliveira (2 Dez 2010 às 22:07)

mortagua disse:


> Por aqui chove de moderado a forte, com algumas DE
> Este tempo agrada-me



Por aqui ainda não vejo ou ouço nada!! De que lado está a trovoada?

 8.5 ºC


----------



## mortagua (2 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Quanto tens de temperatura?



Não tenho termómetro, infelizmente...
Mas pelo termómetro do carro estavam 3.5, mas não tenho a certeza se está correcto.


----------



## mortagua (2 Dez 2010 às 22:12)

BrOliveira disse:


> Por aqui ainda não vejo ou ouço nada!! De que lado está a trovoada?
> 
> 8.5 ºC



já não vejo nenhum a mais de meia-hora, mas os últimos 2 foram, um para os lados de leira(sul) e outro mesmo aqui por cima!!


----------



## Profetaa (2 Dez 2010 às 22:16)

Por cá agora sem chuva, mas com a temperatura a descer bem.
Estão neste momento. 5.5º, vento moderado de N. 
Ate agora acomulação de 13.72mm


----------



## Brigantia (2 Dez 2010 às 22:22)

Trovoada pela Nazaré e chove intensamente.


----------



## Pisfip (2 Dez 2010 às 22:24)

Boa noite! 
Por aqui registo uns infernais 8ºc que nao teimam em descer. Muito alto este valor comparado com esta hora de dias anteriores.
Esperemos que esta massa de aguaceiros passe rapidamente para ver se existem ou nao suspresas!

Edit: Trovoada! Granizo e muito vento!


----------



## Lousano (2 Dez 2010 às 22:30)

Trovoada novamente.


----------



## DMiguel (2 Dez 2010 às 22:32)

Pisfip disse:


> Boa noite!
> Por aqui registo uns infernais 8ºc que nao teimam em descer. Muito alto este valor comparado com esta hora de dias anteriores.
> Esperemos que esta massa de aguaceiros passe rapidamente para ver se existem ou nao suspresas!
> 
> Edit: Trovoada! Granizo e muito vento!



Chegou aqui agora e pumba fui um estrondo enorme.
Fartou-se de chover!


----------



## Geiras (2 Dez 2010 às 22:33)

Céu limpo com poucas nuvens.

Precipitação desde as 0h - 0.2mm

Temperatura - 8.7ºC


----------



## thunderboy (2 Dez 2010 às 22:41)

Boa noite
Por aqui um pouco mais a sul dessas zonas começou agora a chover com alguma força.
7.9ºC
3.2mm acumulados hoje.

PS: já avisto a trovoada ao longe.


----------



## zejorge (2 Dez 2010 às 22:42)

Boa noite

Forte aguaceiro acompanhado de dois relampagos. A temperatura é de 7,1º e já acumulei desde as 00h00  3,3 mm.
O vento sopra moderado de NNW, tendo a rajada máxima sido 28,1 km/h às 22H36.


----------



## bisnaga33 (2 Dez 2010 às 22:43)

Boas noites ao forum gostaria de saber se a possibilidade de chuvas e trovoadas na zona da grande lisboa


----------



## Geiras (2 Dez 2010 às 22:46)

bisnaga33 disse:


> Boas noites ao forum gostaria de saber se a possibilidade de chuvas e trovoadas na zona da grande lisboa



Se há possibilidade? sim, há. Certezas? esperar mais 1/2 horas 

Temp. 8,3ºC


----------



## Teles (2 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

Boas, começou a trovejar


----------



## bisnaga33 (2 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Se há possibilidade? sim, há. Certezas? esperar mais 1/2 horas
> 
> Temp. 8,3ºC



ok muito obrigado vamos então esperar mais umas horitas


----------



## thunderboy (2 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

Ora por aqui já começou mesmo. Parecia muito ao longe mas afinal não está assim tanto.
A temperatura desceu e encontra-se nos 7.5ºC.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (2 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

vai passar por Peniche?


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

Eis que começo a ver os relampagos constantes.
9.9ºC.


----------



## Geiras (2 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

No Montijo relatam ver relâmpagos 

Por aqui o vento começa a levantar também.


----------



## F_R (2 Dez 2010 às 23:06)

Boas

Por cá 6.7ºC e chuva, desde as 0 horas já foram 5.0mm

Já vejo relâmpagos a Oeste


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Dez 2010 às 23:08)

Vento moderado e relâmpagos.


----------



## Teles (2 Dez 2010 às 23:11)

Boas, por aqui alguns trovões que deixaram uma valente granizada , desculpem as fotos mas foi o melhor que se pode arranjar:


----------



## Profetaa (2 Dez 2010 às 23:15)

Chove fraco e a temperatura "estacionou" nos 5.1º


----------



## meteo (2 Dez 2010 às 23:16)

Boa noite!


 Em Oeiras a temperatura tem aumentado e está uma boa noite de Primavera...De 11,9ºC  

Incrível mesmo.
Em Lisboa teve frio o dia todo.E a máxima talvez tenha estado nos 12,13...Aqui agora está nos 12ºC.


----------



## kikofra (2 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

Trovoada por volta das 21h e alguns fortes aguaceiros de granizo com pequena acumulação que chegou para deixar ver trilhos na estrada formados pelas rodas dos carros, mas nada comparável ao evento de terça feira


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2010 às 23:20)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:6,7ºC e 5,4ºc perto do sol
Máxima:14,2ºC

Precipitação:1,2mm

Agora a temperatura deu um salto e está nos 11,3ºC o vento é fraco e o céu esta limpo por enquanto

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Geiras (2 Dez 2010 às 23:25)

O vento lá vai moderando...

Temperatura nos 8,9ºC


----------



## iceworld (3 Dez 2010 às 00:06)

A chuva hoje começou por volta das 16h00 com 8º e acabou agora com 5º.
Pelo meio alguns aguaceiros de granizo.

Raros são os dias de Inverno em que isto acontece.


----------



## Geiras (3 Dez 2010 às 00:14)

Aguaceiro fraco neste momento


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2010 às 00:25)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12,2ºC

Mín - 7,2ºC

Precipitação - 0,8 mm


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2010 às 00:32)

aqui tambem pingou e eu nem dei conta..


----------



## dASk (3 Dez 2010 às 00:44)

não tarda ta a desabar aqui sobre a margem sul, ja vejo Lisboa debaixo de uma extensa cortina de chuva, e não me parece fraca  quanto a relâmpagos 0


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2010 às 00:46)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, *9,4ºC*, numa descida incrível de cerca de 2ºC em 20 minutos.

Chove, por vezes forte, com a humidade nos 77%.

*1,0mm*.


----------



## squidward (3 Dez 2010 às 00:47)

chuva fraca e a temp. não pára de descer, sigo agora com *6.2ºC*


----------



## dASk (3 Dez 2010 às 00:49)

chove forte neste momento tocada a vento forte! cheia de força ainda


----------



## squidward (3 Dez 2010 às 00:56)

já vou com *5.8ºC* desce a uma velocidade louca


----------



## NunoBrito (3 Dez 2010 às 01:05)

Resumo do dia de ontem:


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2010 às 01:19)

*7,9ºC* e *3,0mm* de precipitação.


----------



## seqmad (3 Dez 2010 às 01:24)

Lá chegou a chuva. Moderada por aqui, neste momento, com 9,8º


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2010 às 01:32)

Boa noite!

Em Odivelas a chuva parou há instantes e a temperatura mantém o ritmo de descida.
Para já está nos 6,3ºC.

Quanto a precipitação, vou com 5mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Ontem fiquei-me pelos 3mm.


----------



## jotasetubal (3 Dez 2010 às 01:37)

não tenho dados técnicos, mas levantou-se um vendaval desgraçado aqui em setúbal!!
rajadas de vento surpreendentemente fortes acompanhadas de chuva, não muito intensa.
posso adiantar que a temperatura, que andava pelos 11º já vai nos 8,6º

ganda maluquice!


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2010 às 01:44)

jotasetubal disse:


> não tenho dados técnicos, mas levantou-se um vendaval desgraçado aqui em setúbal!!
> rajadas de vento surpreendentemente fortes acompanhadas de chuva, não muito intensa.
> posso adiantar que a temperatura, que andava pelos 11º já vai nos 8,6º
> 
> ganda maluquice!



Sim o vento levantou e a chuva cai como dizes pouco intensa
Podes ver aqui os valores na minha estação:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Nuska (3 Dez 2010 às 01:45)

Aqui, chuva fraca (há pouco caiu bem) e algumas rajadas mas a temperatura tá a descer a bom ritmo, segundo a MeteoMoita. Neste momento estão 7,1 quando à 1 hora estavam 10,1.... a sensação é de gelo!!!!!


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 01:50)

aqui em Fernão Ferro 5,8º graus de temperatura e muita chuva. Pessoal do Oeste as coisas para as serras de Sintra, Montejunto e Candeiros deve estar animada as cotas de 500 metros podem ser atingidas.... 
Estive no exterior agora e a sensação termica é bem inferior aos 5,8º graus...


----------



## jotasetubal (3 Dez 2010 às 01:50)

miguel disse:


> Sim o vento levantou e a chuva cai como dizes pouco intensa
> Podes ver aqui os valores na minha estação:
> http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10



miguel sempre em cima do acontecimento!!  

mas olha, as rajadas não passaram dos 40 km/h??
O teu anemómetro não está a precisar de um pouco de WD40??

estou a brincar contigo, apenas porque as rajadas, da minha varanda, pareciam bem mais fortes!


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2010 às 01:51)

chove fraco agora , a temp. está em queda 7,3º c


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 01:52)

Pessoal de setubal o que acham que possa estar acontecer a 500 m de altitude na serra da arrabida??? pode existir a possiblidade da queda de alguma agua-neve??


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2010 às 01:52)

Tinha 11,8ºc (01:04) e cai para os actuais 7,1ºC  a precipitação acumulado vai em 1,0mm 

Rajadas de vento a mais forte de 45km/h

Estação em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2010 às 01:57)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Pessoal de setubal o que acham que possa estar acontecer a 500 m de altitude na serra da arrabida??? pode existir a possiblidade da queda de alguma agua-neve??



Na arrabida a temperatura deve andar pelos 4ºC , lá em cima


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2010 às 01:59)

jotasetubal disse:


> miguel sempre em cima do acontecimento!!
> 
> mas olha, as rajadas não passaram dos 40 km/h??
> O teu anemómetro não está a precisar de um pouco de WD40??
> ...



Isso é normal se for ruas ventosas são tipo túneis de vento  a estação está no terraço sem mais nada a volta


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2010 às 02:02)

6,9 ºC será que baixa muito mais  ??


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 02:04)

cactus disse:


> Na arrabida a temperatura deve andar pelos 4ºC , lá em cima



pois deve mais um pouquinho menos 2,3º graus e estava neste momento a caminho da arrabida lol com a minha maquina fotografica, alias em 2009 falei com o senhor de setubal num evento muito identico a este que me disse que o alto da serra estava com neve mas foi tão pouca que ninguem deu conta... aqui parou de chover... neste momento gostaria de saber como as coisas andam por Palmela e Vila fresca de Azeitão  ai as temperaturas caem bastante tambem ...


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2010 às 02:09)

SocioMeteo disse:


> pois deve mais um pouquinho menos 2,3º graus e estava neste momento a caminho da arrabida lol com a minha maquina fotografica, alias em 2009 falei com o senhor de setubal num evento muito identico a este que me disse que o alto da serra estava com neve mas foi tão pouca que ninguem deu conta... aqui parou de chover... neste momento gostaria de saber como as coisas andam por Palmela e Vila fresca de Azeitão  ai as temperaturas caem bastante tambem ...



nessas zonas não sei , mas aqui continua em queda a temp. 6,7 ºC agora , como está aí na arrabida ?


----------



## Nuska (3 Dez 2010 às 02:13)

Pinhal Novo, 6,3.... sem chuva.... vento fraquinho
Ás 00.50 estavam 10,4.... baixou 4 graus em pouco mais de uma hora!!!!
Tá um frio de rachar!


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 02:13)

cactus disse:


> nessas zonas não sei , mas aqui continua em queda a temp. 6,7 ºC agora , como está aí na arrabida ?



isso gostaria eu de saber... penso que a noite vai ser bem fria tambem na zona do Meco e lagoa de albufeira onde o arrefecimento nocturno juntamente com a exposição do mar dão uma sensação de frio termico enorme... na aldeia do meco,alfarim... caem geadas enormes e o frio humido é mesmo insuportavel... esta noite nessa zona dadas as carateristicas de grandes niveis de humidade deve estar insuportavel... a temperatura ai pode aproximar-se dos 0º graus... mas suponho que a percipitação já parou e não volta mais durante a noite....


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2010 às 02:16)

aqui á 1:10 h estava 11ºC , passada 1 hora baixou quase 6ºC, agora está nos 6,6 ºC agora já nao pinga


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2010 às 02:17)

SocioMeteo disse:


> isso gostaria eu de saber... penso que a noite vai ser bem fria tambem na zona do Meco e lagoa de albufeira onde o arrefecimento nocturno juntamente com a exposição do mar dão uma sensação de frio termico enorme... na aldeia do meco,alfarim... caem geadas enormes e o frio humido é mesmo insuportavel... esta noite nessa zona dadas as carateristicas de grandes niveis de humidade deve estar insuportavel... a temperatura ai pode aproximar-se dos 0º graus... mas suponho que a percipitação já parou e não volta mais durante a noite....



percebi que estava a caminho da arrabida


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 02:27)

cactus disse:


> percebi que estava a caminho da arrabida



Lol não estou a dizer que se tivesse menos 2º,3º graus estaria a caminho da arrabida, sendo assim e tendo em conta q ja não se vai verificar percipitação na nossa penisula perfiro ficar no quente eheheh... mesmo aqui em fernão ferro-seixal eheheh


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2010 às 02:37)

6,1 º C , sem chuva


----------



## Nuska (3 Dez 2010 às 02:42)

5.7 e continua a baixar


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2010 às 02:45)

5,9 º c , pena não haver chuva , podia ser que um forte aguaceiro a fizesse baixar ainda mais..


----------



## Nuska (3 Dez 2010 às 02:51)

Aqui já vai nos 5,5º.... será que chega ao zero????
Mais logo vejo!


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2010 às 02:56)

5,7 ºC agora


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 03:00)

cactus disse:


> 5,7 ºC agora



... 5,7 em setubal na azeitão ou em palmela ja deve andar perto dos 2º,3º graus mas á vontade....


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2010 às 03:11)

SocioMeteo disse:


> ... 5,7 em setubal na azeitão ou em palmela ja deve andar perto dos 2º,3º graus mas á vontade....



Penso que nao , em palmela andará á volta do que está no pinhal novo e azeitao tambem


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2010 às 03:14)

aqui , agora anda pelos 5,4


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 03:22)

cactus disse:


> Penso que nao , em palmela andará á volta do que está no pinhal novo e azeitao tambem



em vila fresca de azeitão a temperatura cai sempre 2º,3º ao valores sentidos em setubal... mas a zona mais fria da nossa penisula por estranho que pareça em materia de arrefecimento nocturno é a zona do Meco e alfarim... o frio ai é tremendo e extremamente humido penso que a propria vegetação proximidade do mar ajudam a isso... caem grandes geadas nessa região... vou lhe dizer uma coisa ja estive em locais muito frios com neve temperaturas muito negativas mas nunca tive tanto frio como uma noite na aldeia do meco com uma temperatura de -1 negativo era algo insuportavel... a humidade nevoeiro enfim... por outro lado penso que sesimbra deve ser a zona mais amena...


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2010 às 03:27)

SocioMeteo disse:


> em vila fresca de azeitão a temperatura cai sempre 2º,3º ao valores sentidos em setubal... mas a zona mais fria da nossa penisula por estranho que pareça em materia de arrefecimento nocturno é a zona do Meco e alfarim... o frio ai é tremendo e extremamente humido penso que a propria vegetação proximidade do mar ajudam a isso... caem grandes geadas nessa região... vou lhe dizer uma coisa ja estive em locais muito frios com neve temperaturas muito negativas mas nunca tive tanto frio como uma noite na aldeia do meco com uma temperatura de -1 negativo era algo insuportavel... a humidade nevoeiro enfim... por outro lado penso que sesimbra deve ser a zona mais amena...



Sim sesimbra é a mais amena, é a mais abrigada tambem, ainda assim voto na aldeia grande , aqui perto de setubal , não sei se conheces mas , fica a 6 km aqui de setubal e costuma ser 3 ou 4 graus mais fria


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 03:34)

cactus disse:


> Sim sesimbra é a mais amena, é a mais abrigada tambem, ainda assim voto na aldeia grande , aqui perto de setubal , não sei se conheces mas , fica a 6 km aqui de setubal e costuma ser 3 ou 4 graus mais fria



sim eu sei fica perto do Alto da guerra certo???


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2010 às 03:37)

Não , fica entre vila fresca azeitão e setubal, fica num vale


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 03:40)

cactus disse:


> Não , fica entre vila fresca azeitão e setubal, fica num vale



 sim sim perfeitamente ai deve ser mesmo bem frio... quando se vai pela estrada nacional de vila fresca de azeitão para setubal... ai tambem deve ser muito frio de certeza... alias ja apanhei ai temperaturas negativas alias na estrada que liga a Cercil a essa zona...e de facto em setubal estava menos frio.
duvido que sesimbra,sesimbra Vila atinja temperaturas negativas... mais ameno que sesimbra so mesma Linha de Cascais e Estoril...


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2010 às 03:51)

sim , isso mesmo !


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2010 às 06:56)

Espectacular a descida de temperatura desta noite!

Dos 11,6ºC registados perto da meia noite, desci até aos 4,5ºC actuais, sendo que já registei *4,4ºC*. 

Humidade nos 77%, vento nulo e céu, em geral, limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Dez 2010 às 07:13)

bom dia 

Também por aqui uma descida acentuada da temperatura comparada com dias anteriores após alguns aguaceiros pela madrugada. Superfícies molhadas e pelas 6h congeladas!
Início de dia com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco a nulo.
Temperatura mínima àquela hora ainda com tendência a descer atingiu os *4.8ºC*.
*
valores de ontem*:
máx: 12.7ºC - 73% hr
mín: 7.2ºC - 40% hr

Por aqui estão cerca de uns fresquinhos *5ºC*.


----------



## mortagua (3 Dez 2010 às 07:24)

Pelo IM em Leiria estão 0.4ºC por isso, aqui em Pombal, devem de estar 1 ou 2 negativos. É pena não haver precipitação neste momento


----------



## Nuska (3 Dez 2010 às 08:23)

E no Pinhal Novo, a minima foi de 2,4º às 7.00hrs.
Agora, céu limpo e 3,6º


----------



## NfrG (3 Dez 2010 às 08:33)

Bom dia

Sigo com céu limpo e 3,8ºC!


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2010 às 08:35)

Mínima interessante com a chuva que caíu durante a noite, 1.9ºC .
Agora 3.6ºC.


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2010 às 09:14)

Bom dia.

Manhã fria. Há pouco 0ºC junto ao rio. Algum gelo a provocar toques ligeiros nas vias da cidade. O sol esse brilha e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Jodamensil (3 Dez 2010 às 09:32)

Boas pessoal.
Pois bem ontem a noite foi brutal. Perto da 1h da manhã cai um forte aguaceiro durante quase 10 minutos. Nesse momento registava uma temperatura de 10,0ºC. Passado meia hora fui me deitar e a temperatura estava nos 7,6ºC   Uma queda brutal mesmo. Qual o meu espanto quando acordo e olho para a estação meteorológica e vejo que registou uma mínima de 4,1ºC  
Sigo neste momento também com uns super frescos 6,6ºC e humidade nos 55%, a pressão continua a subir estando neste momento nos 1024hPa.
Esta noite bato novamente os 4,1ºC de certeza


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2010 às 09:33)

Bom dia!
Por São Martinho do Porto, sigo com céu limpo e algum frio, com 5.1ºC, após mínima de 4.2ºC.
Ontem deu-me a preguicite e não vim ao forum postar o temporal que se abateu por aqui, cerca das 22h45, 23h00... muito vento, muita chuva e granizo, trovoada e aumento de temperatura que chegou aos 12ºC aquela hora.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Dez 2010 às 09:43)

A Minima de hoje foi de 0.3ºC, esteve já uma bela geada, e a precipitação acumulada foi de 5.7mm, foi um belo aguaceiro que caiu entre as 00horas ás 00:30h.


----------



## squidward (3 Dez 2010 às 10:20)

por aqui atingi uma de mínima de *2.7ºC*
Há pouco cheguei mesmo a ver ainda algumas poças de água completamente congeladas...há muito tempo que não via isso por estas bandas


----------



## Lousano (3 Dez 2010 às 10:21)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de -2,1ºC

Neste momento 0,7ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## DRC (3 Dez 2010 às 10:38)

A mínima por aqui foi de *4,3ºC*.
Neste momento estão *7,9º*C.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2010 às 10:39)

Em Mira-Sintra, mínima de *3,5ºC* às 8:12.

Não me lembro de noite com maior oscilação de temperatura que esta. Dos 11,6ºC registados cerca das 00:30, passei para 3,5ºC. Uma diferença de *8,1ºC* em menos de 8h!


Por agora sigo com 8,4ºC e humidade nos 45%.

Pressão a 1022 hPa.


----------



## meteo (3 Dez 2010 às 10:54)

Bom dia. 


Oeiras,muito parecido ai a Mira-Sintra!
Depois de ter chegado aos 11,8ºC ás 00:40,mínima espectacular de 4ºC ás 6:54!Grande descida. E ainda com 0,2 de precipitação ás 7 da manhã..

Ainda vai nos 9,9ºC...


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Dez 2010 às 12:14)

Por volta da 1 da manhã o vendaval que de repente se levantou aqui foi realmente impressionante! Rajadas de vento fortes e granizo, sim, granizo! 

A mínima deu-se por volta das 8h também, sendo que atingi os *4,1ºC*.

Sigo agora com 9ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (3 Dez 2010 às 12:21)

JFPT disse:


> Por volta da 1 da manhã o vendaval que de repente se levantou aqui foi realmente impressionante! Rajadas de vento fortes e granizo, sim, granizo!
> 
> A mínima deu-se por volta das 8h também, sendo que atingi os *4,1ºC*.
> 
> Sigo agora com 9ºC.



Confirmo esse evento a 1 da manhã, em Alhos-Vedros foi a mesma coisa.


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2010 às 13:19)

Em Odivelas, mínima de *3,5ºC*!
A temperatura mais baixa da época.

Agora sigo com 10,1ºC.
Céu praticamente limpo. (Já tinha saudades de um dia assim...)

A precipitação acumulada é de 5mm.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Dez 2010 às 13:25)

Por cá mínima de *2,1ºC*, também a mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno.

Na próxima noite espero uma mínima a rondar os zero graus..


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2010 às 14:09)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de 5,0ºC

Precipitação 1,2mm

Agora estão 10,9ºC, 45%Hr, 1021,7hPa e vento fraco de NE


----------



## telegram (3 Dez 2010 às 14:25)

Registei na noite de hoje mínima de 2ºC


----------



## Geiras (3 Dez 2010 às 14:30)

JFPT disse:


> Por volta da 1 da manhã o vendaval que de repente se levantou aqui foi realmente impressionante! Rajadas de vento fortes e granizo, sim, granizo!
> 
> A mínima deu-se por volta das 8h também, sendo que atingi os *4,1ºC*.
> 
> Sigo agora com 9ºC.



Confirmo 

Após um inicio de madrugada com rajadas de vento *FORTE* e uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados que renderam 3.4mm, o céu encontra-se agora pouco nublado, muito sol e 10,2ºC

Temperatura às 8h:20 - 2,9ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Dez 2010 às 15:07)

Boa tarde!

Mínima bem fresca hoje, *5.1ºC*

Agora sigo com apenas 8.7ºC e céu com algumas nuvens (muito altas).


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2010 às 15:19)

Algumas nuvens altas a entrar em S. Martinho do Porto, que, a não desaparecerem, vão estragar a mínima...
De momento, 11.1ºC.


----------



## kelinha (3 Dez 2010 às 16:03)

Hoje à hora de almoço, na varanda do fórum coimbra tinha uma bela vista da serra da lousã com neve! Ainda tirei uma foto com o telemóvel, mas... Rien! Não dá pa ver nada!


----------



## Lousano (3 Dez 2010 às 16:33)

A máxima de hoje foi de 10,1ºC.

Neste momento 6,3ºC e vai ser uma mais madrugada gelada.


----------



## Lousano (3 Dez 2010 às 16:34)

kelinha disse:


> Hoje à hora de almoço, na varanda do fórum coimbra tinha uma bela vista da serra da lousã com neve! Ainda tirei uma foto com o telemóvel, mas... Rien! Não dá pa ver nada!



Não fui lá, mas terá neve de certeza no Trevim.


----------



## F_R (3 Dez 2010 às 16:40)

Máxima de 10.6ºC

Agora 8.9ºC e céu praticamente limpo.

Mínima de 0.8ºC na cidade.

Em Alvega chegou ao -1 (mais uma vez nada de Avisos)

Hoje será ainda mais fresco certo?


----------



## Henrique (3 Dez 2010 às 17:15)

Lousano disse:


> Não fui lá, mas terá neve de certeza no Trevim.



Vou pra lá daqui a pouco, levo máquina =)
Espero que se aguente bem, pelo menos até amanhecer para poder tirar umas fotos.


----------



## lsalvador (3 Dez 2010 às 17:32)

Por Tomar os extremos foram 

12.2 ºC (15:26)
-1.0 ºC (07:58)

Neste momento já estão 5.9º, menos 3.5º que ontem a mesma hora e cai a 4.1º a hora, brutal


----------



## DRC (3 Dez 2010 às 17:36)

Dia frio por aqui, com uma mínima de* 4,3ºC*.
Neste momento a temperatura está nos *8ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2010 às 17:38)

Se não se levantar vento esta noite irá haver belas mínimas 

Por aqui agora estou com 8,7ºC, vamos lá ver se irá continuar a descer.


----------



## ct5iul (3 Dez 2010 às 17:56)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO


Temp Max: 12.5ºc 13:24
Temp Min: 2.9ºc 07:51


Temp actual 6.8ºC 17:45
Pressão: 1020.4Hpa 17:45
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 17:45
Escala de Beaufort: 0
Direcção do Vento:NE
Rajada Max: 28.9km/h 01:22
Temperatura do vento: 6.9ºC 17:45
Ponto de Orvalho: 0.9ºC 17:45
Humidade Relativa: 63% 
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 17:45
Altitude: 110Metros


WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## kelinha (3 Dez 2010 às 17:59)

Lousano disse:


> Não fui lá, mas terá neve de certeza no Trevim.



Sim, via-se bem aqui de Coimbra


----------



## BrOliveira (3 Dez 2010 às 18:11)

Boa tarde a todos,

condições actuais aqui pela terra da BA5 :

 5.8ºC, 69% HR, 1019 hPa, 5 Km\h N 

 No espaço de 1 hora caíram 4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2010 às 18:17)

Mínima de 1.9ºC e mínimo de WindChill de *-2.5ºC !!*
Agora 6.5ºC.


----------



## Thomar (3 Dez 2010 às 18:20)

lsalvador disse:


> Por Tomar os extremos foram
> 
> 12.2 ºC (15:26)
> -1.0 ºC (07:58)
> ...



Realmente uma descida de temperatura brutal!  
Está uma bela noite para inversões térmicas. 
Este fim-de-semana, fico por Lisboa o que me livra de sentir uma geada a sério em Tomar, 
mas ao mesmo tempo, sinto alguma saudade de ver os carros a partir das 22h 
(principalmente junto ao rio) a ficarem com uma bela camada!  

A tua estação já marca +3.9ºC, (-2.5/hr), Diferença 24 horas: -4.3ºC
Temp. Aparente: 4ºC


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 18:50)

já vou cum 5,6º aqui em Fernão Ferro... a noite promete... vai gear forte e feio olhei para o ceu e vejo que esta extremamente nublado... alguem sabe se pode eventualmente chover aqui na penisula de setubal???? SE Existir percipitação os 500 metros de altitude da Arrabida podem trazer supresas....


----------



## belem (3 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

SocioMeteo disse:


> já vou cum 5,6º aqui em Fernão Ferro... a noite promete... vai gear forte e feio olhei para o ceu e vejo que esta extremamente nublado... alguem sabe se pode eventualmente chover aqui na penisula de setubal???? SE Existir percipitação os 500 metros de altitude da Arrabida podem trazer supresas....



Vou para a Arrábida daqui a bocado, se cair alguma coisa, terei todo o gosto em vir aqui reportar ao forum.


----------



## F_R (3 Dez 2010 às 19:03)

Vai descendo bem

Agora 6.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 19:03)

Vocês querem neve com Temp 850hPa já acima dos 0ºC


----------



## HotSpot (3 Dez 2010 às 19:05)

A probabilidade de cair neve esta noite na Arrábida é de 0,0001%. Façam boa viagem  

Extremos de Hoje:

*11.3 °C (13:46 UTC)*
*2.1 °C (06:22 UTC)*

Agora a temperatura anda na casa dos 5ºC com tendência a estagnar/subir nas próximas horas devido à entrada da nebulosidade.


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2010 às 19:07)

Em Odivelas sigo com 6,5ºC.
Bastante frio para a hora!

A máxima, apesar do sol, não foi além dos 10,4ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2010 às 19:22)

HotSpot disse:


> *A probabilidade de cair neve esta noite na Arrábida é de 0,0001%. Façam boa viagem  *
> 
> Extremos de Hoje:
> 
> ...



Exactamente... E ainda para mais, esta noite não deve chover por cá


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Dez 2010 às 19:24)

Por aqui já estão 3.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2010 às 19:31)

Fantástica temperatura para esta hora: *6,3ºC*!

Humidade nos 68% e vento nulo. Até a respiração faz fumaça.


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2010 às 19:35)

Aqui por esta parte da cidade estão 7,4ºc no terraço e 6,6ºC perto do solo

A máxima foi de 11,9ºC era 00:22 e a mínima foi de 5,0ºC era 04:45

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Pisfip (3 Dez 2010 às 19:36)

Boa noite, hoje tive uma minima de -2.8 
Actualmente o ceu encontra-se muito nublado e a ausencia de vento faz com que a Temp. esteja já nos 4.6º


----------



## Geiras (3 Dez 2010 às 20:22)

Temperatura actual - 5ºC 

Precipitação desde as 0h - 3.4mm


----------



## NfrG (3 Dez 2010 às 20:29)

Boa noite

Sigo com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e 7,1ºC.
Dia de muito frio aqui na Amadora.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Dez 2010 às 20:30)

Sigo com 6.6ºC e em descida rápida.


----------



## BrOliveira (3 Dez 2010 às 20:33)

Condições neste momento:

 3.3ºC e a baixar; 85% HR; 1018hPa, sem vento.

Esta madrugada a mínima foi  -0.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

Após um período de estagnação, a temperatura encontra-se novamente em queda, estando nos *5,8ºC* actualmente.

Humidade nos 62%.


----------



## squidward (3 Dez 2010 às 20:42)

sigo com 6.6ºC


----------



## Profetaa (3 Dez 2010 às 20:56)

Boas,,,
Por cá 1.7º, neste momento
Maxima do dia foi de 10.3º
Minima do dia até momento -0.7º


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Dez 2010 às 21:06)

Dia mais fresco, tendo a máxima ficado pelos *12ºC*.

Actualmente sigo já com 6ºC, a temperatura está a baixar a um ritmo incrível! 

1021, vento fraco e céu encoberto por uma fina mistura de nuvens médias e altas.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2010 às 21:10)

Estou com 6,9ºC e vento nulo/fraco.


----------



## Mirandela (3 Dez 2010 às 21:24)

Boas pessoal!!vejam este link k vou aqui lococar. no freemeteo dao saraiva para a amadora e 3 graus de minima.será possivel sonhar com alguns flocos?
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&la=18&gid=2271772


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

Por aqqui já estão 2.1ºC


----------



## mortagua (3 Dez 2010 às 21:45)

Neste momento estão -0.5ºC(termómetro do carro), e a mínima de ontem foram uns fantásticos -2.7(termómetro de Pombal)


----------



## Mirandela (3 Dez 2010 às 21:51)

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?mfvar=precip_type&pid=306&gid=2733102&la=18



Parece k se confirma , poderá nevar nos arredores de Lx e Alentejo amanha por volta das 10h , isto segundo o freemeteo


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2010 às 21:53)

Mirandela disse:


> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?mfvar=precip_type&pid=306&gid=2733102&la=18
> 
> Parece k se confirma , poderá nevar nos arredores de Lx e Alentejo amanha por volta das 10h , isto segundo o freemeteo



A precipitação é muito reduzida, para além que o ar frio é pouco, a probabilidade é muito baixa.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2010 às 22:01)

Neste momento sigo com 5.5ºC e céu maioritariamente nublado.


----------



## Reportorio (3 Dez 2010 às 22:08)

Aqui segue com 8º


----------



## BrOliveira (3 Dez 2010 às 22:11)

Continuando a descer 

 2.3ºC, 80% HR, 1020 hPa, 6 Km\h SSE 

 Mais uma bela noite à lareira


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 22:19)

Fernão Ferro já vai nos 4º graus  e ainda são 22h 19 m... Setubal com 2º graus... bem isto promete.... era bom vir alguma percipitação.


----------



## Mirandela (3 Dez 2010 às 22:20)

Sim a possiblidade é reduzida mas...


----------



## Geiras (3 Dez 2010 às 22:21)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Fernão Ferro já vai nos 4º graus  e ainda são 22h 19 m... Setubal com 2º graus... bem isto promete.... era bom vir alguma percipitação.



Para aqui ? Precipitação só ao final da tarde de amanhã...e a partir dessa hora as temperaturas aumentam significativamente 

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e 5.2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2010 às 22:33)

Mirandela disse:


> Sim a possiblidade é reduzida mas...



Para Lisboa e arredores *não se iludem, porque a desilusão será grande.*
Agora sigo com 4.9ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2010 às 22:34)

Por São Martinho do Porto, segue fria a noite, com 3.6ºC e céu pouco nublado...


----------



## Rainy (3 Dez 2010 às 22:37)

O accuweather dá muita chuva e trovoada para aqui e duradoura


----------



## mortagua (3 Dez 2010 às 22:41)

Desloquei-me à Bidoeira, perto de Leiria e a diferença de temperatura é de 3.5ºC!!  
Por aqui sigo com -1ºC


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 22:43)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Para aqui ? Precipitação só ao final da tarde de amanhã...e a partir dessa hora as temperaturas aumentam significativamente
> 
> Céu nublado por nuvens altas e 5.2ºC



Trovoadapower e nos aqui na nossa zona temos um senão... esta zona é mais fria signficativamente face a zonas ribeirinhas como Seixal,Almada ou Sesimbra em situações de arrefecimento nocturno mas devido a baixa latitude da região em situações depressionarias a temperatura sobe mais que em outras zonas... como vimos no evento de Janeiro de 2006 onde aqui praticamente não nevou mas nevou imenso em Palmela ou mesmo em Setubal...


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Dez 2010 às 22:53)

A temperatura entra em estagnação e é agora de 5.9ºC.


----------



## Geiras (3 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Trovoadapower e nos aqui na nossa zona temos um senão... esta zona é mais fria signficativamente face a zonas ribeirinhas como Seixal,Almada ou Sesimbra em situações de arrefecimento nocturno mas devido a baixa latitude da região em situações depressionarias a temperatura sobe mais que em outras zonas... como vimos no evento de Janeiro de 2006 onde aqui praticamente não nevou mas nevou imenso em Palmela ou mesmo em Setubal...



Aqui na Quinta do Conde não nevou...lembro-me desse dia..em que nevou em muitas zonas aqui em arredores menos aqui...

O que eu te estava a dizer, é que esta noite não irá ocorrer precipitação, por mais graus negativos (não chegando a isso sequer) que estejam, se não houver precipitação não irá nevar.


4,1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Trovoadapower e nos aqui na nossa zona temos um senão... esta zona é mais fria signficativamente face a zonas ribeirinhas como Seixal,Almada ou Sesimbra em situações de arrefecimento nocturno mas devido a baixa latitude da região em situações depressionarias a temperatura sobe mais que em outras zonas... como vimos no evento de Janeiro de 2006 onde aqui praticamente não nevou mas nevou imenso em Palmela ou mesmo em Setubal...



Poxa, para quê tanta confusão 
Não vai nevar e pronto !

*Isto não é um Chat !*
-----

Sigo com 3.2ºC, tem estado a descer acentuadamente.
A estação do HotSpot na Moita tem 3.1ºC !


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

Aqui nesta zona de Setúbal sem ser arredores porque a estação do IM está nos arredores da cidade e não dentro da cidade!! estão 6,1ºC, 70%HR, 1021,2hPa e vento nulo...fora da cidade deve estar a cair uma bela geada a esta hora já!! 

Vejam em Tempo Real os dados:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## PTbig (3 Dez 2010 às 23:14)

Boas pessoal.

Cheguei agora a casa e tinha a indicação de +5.5ºc


----------



## HotSpot (3 Dez 2010 às 23:29)

Aqui sigo com 2,5ºC. A ver se chega perto dos zero, mas estas nuvens malvadas...vão estragar a mínima.


----------



## Geiras (3 Dez 2010 às 23:33)

Bem, por aqui parece não querer baixar... anda a volta dos 4ºC / 4.5ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Dez 2010 às 23:36)

5ºC a descer, lentamente.. queria chegar perto dos 2ºC, mas tou a ver que a nebulosidade não o vai permitir..


----------



## BrOliveira (3 Dez 2010 às 23:43)

mortagua disse:


> Desloquei-me à Bidoeira, perto de Leiria e a diferença de temperatura é de 3.5ºC!!
> Por aqui sigo com -1ºC



E por aqui a descida continua : 1.3ºC 

Só estamos a 20Km um do outro em liinha recta.


----------



## Pisfip (3 Dez 2010 às 23:54)

e assim me despeco com os actuais -1.2


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 11,7ºC

Mín - 5,0ºC

Precipitação - 2,0 mm


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2010 às 00:12)

Aqui sigo com 5,5ºC e vento nulo... a mínima deve ir para uns 3ºC e amanha de dia vai subir muito lentamente!


----------



## PDias (4 Dez 2010 às 00:13)

Boa noite,

ontem aqui a máxima foi de 13,2ºC (13.41H) e a miníma 1,3ºC (23.55H),

Agora estão 1,2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2010 às 00:36)

Despeço-me com céu limpo e 3.7ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2010 às 01:25)

Vou indo com 4,8ºC, 74%hr 

Acompanhem em tempo real aqui:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Lousano (4 Dez 2010 às 01:33)

Por aqui -1,5ºC e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## cactus (4 Dez 2010 às 01:53)

4,7 ºC agora , já há geada em alguns locais da cidade. vim do emprego e na zona do  bonfim estavam 3ºC , já tinha geada nos carros


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Dez 2010 às 01:56)

Despeço-me com 4ºC.


----------



## seqmad (4 Dez 2010 às 02:02)

Aqui noutro ponto da Margem Sul 5,2º e 62% HR. Parece vir a ser a noite mais fria...Estou aqui a pensar qual será a T dentro de 48 horas, quanto será a subida?... Agora reparei que a hora em que colocamos as mensagens ainda está no horário de Verão?...


----------



## thunderboy (4 Dez 2010 às 02:10)

Boa madrugada
A temperatura segue nos 0.4ºC com muitas oscilações a ver-mos como será a mínima.


----------



## squidward (4 Dez 2010 às 02:19)

sigo com *2.9ºC*
gostava de bater a minima do ano que é de *1.1 ºC*...vamos ver se é desta.


----------



## NunoBrito (4 Dez 2010 às 02:58)

Extremos de ontem:


----------



## F_R (4 Dez 2010 às 05:32)

Está um camadão de gelo lá fora.

1.9ºC em Abrantes.

segundo o IM as 4 estavam -2.3ºC em Tomar. (já dava para aviso laranja)


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2010 às 07:44)

Bom dia!

Nasce o Sol, sobre uma camada de núvens médias/altas, o que lhes dá um tom rosáceo. 

Sigo com uma temperatura actual, e mínima, de *3,4ºC*. 

Vento nulo e humidade nos 76%. Não me parece haver sequer vestígios de geada.

Pressão nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2010 às 08:57)

Mínima até ao momento de 3,1ºC 

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## PDias (4 Dez 2010 às 09:24)

Bom dia,

por aqui a miníma foi de 0,4ºC e actualmente estão 2,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2010 às 09:35)

Bom Dia

Hoje tive a primeira minima deste outono que foi de -0.1ºC, por agotra estão 3.7ºC, o céu está nublado com açgumas abertas, de referir que está uma grande halo no céu.


----------



## PDias (4 Dez 2010 às 10:02)

Boas,

o frio continua com 2,4ºC, céu nublado e um vento desagradável de E (wind chill de -1ºC), pressão 1014,2hpa.


----------



## mortagua (4 Dez 2010 às 10:05)

Eles não prevêem chuva, mas parece que ela está a chegar.
Ate pelas cartas ...


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2010 às 10:08)

Sigo ainda com *4,7ºC* e humidade nos 69%. 

O céu mantém-se encoberto, por Cirrostratus e Cirrocumulus, e o vento sopra fraco.

Pressão nos 1014 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (4 Dez 2010 às 10:29)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje não foi além dos -1,8ºC.

Neste momento, céu encoberto, vento 35 km/h NE e 7,8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2010 às 10:36)

Bom dia !
Tive mínima baixa, de* 0.4ºC !*
Agora com 4.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2010 às 11:24)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *3,6ºC* no terraço e *2,4ºC* ca em baixo perto do solo 

Agora estão ainda 6,7ºC com céu muito nublado o vento sopra fraco e a humidade é de 68%

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2010 às 11:30)

Uma ventania de NE com *5,3ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2010 às 12:10)

Pra surpresa minha, eis que está a pingar 

5,8ºC e vento fraco a moderado de Este.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2010 às 12:11)

Assim como disse o Mário, pinga, de momento, com *5,6ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## DRC (4 Dez 2010 às 12:13)

Aqui a mínima foi de *3,2ºC* registada pelas 08h01.
Agora estão *5,9ºC*, o vento sopra fraco/moderado e o céu está encoberto.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Dez 2010 às 12:22)

Boas,
por aqui céu muito nublado mas não chove, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2010 às 12:25)

Céu totalmente encoberto, negro para Oeste.
Tenho 6.1ºC e vento fraco.
WindChill durante a noite chegou aos -1ºC.


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Dez 2010 às 12:27)

Ultima Hora, Chove em Fernão Ferro temperatura de 4,6º graus mais um pouco uiui como deve estar o topo da serra da arrabida?? ou a zona de vila fresca da azeitão ou Palmela????


----------



## Rainy (4 Dez 2010 às 12:32)

Aqui vai chovendo com 5º, mas a chuva parece ser acompanhada por micro flocos, mas talvez seja apenas pequenas goticulas de água.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2010 às 12:33)

Rainy disse:


> Aqui vai chovendo com 5º, mas a chuva parece ser acompanhada por micro flocos, mas talvez seja apenas pequenas goticulas de água.



São gotas empurradas/sustentadas pelo vento.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2010 às 12:33)

Boa tarde!
Por São Martinho do Porto o dia segue cinzentão, como previsto, com o céu encoberto, e temperatura nos 7.5ºC. Vento moderado de SE.
A mínima foi de 1.5ºC e foi obtida cedo, porque às 00h00 quando me deitei estavam 2.7ºC, e às 6h00 dei uma espreitadela na estação e estavam já 4ºC...


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2010 às 12:33)

Por aqui vai pingando com 5.9ºC.


----------



## joao henriques (4 Dez 2010 às 12:34)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ultima Hora, Chove em Fernão Ferro temperatura de 4,6º graus mais um pouco uiui como deve estar o topo da serra da arrabida?? ou a zona de vila fresca da azeitão ou Palmela????



nem sequer sonhes com neve!completamente impossivel cair um floco nessa zona mesmo com a temperatura mais baixa pois la em cima ja tem ar muito mais quente infelizmente!talvez para guarda ou bragança possa nevar mas tambem rapidamente passa a chuva e adeus paisagens brancas!


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2010 às 12:36)

Boas

aqui começou agora a chover! apenas uns pingos gelados

Estão 7,2ºC, 68%Hr, 1014,1hPa a cair a pique e o vento é fraco a moderado de SE o windchill é de 5ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (4 Dez 2010 às 12:46)

Tou desconfiado que este tópico e os outros vão ter muita animação nos próximos dias!  Tá as portas uns dias tipicamente invernais aqui para o continente e ilhas!

Chove fraco aqui em odivelas, 
Neve nem vê la


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2010 às 12:48)

WindChill acaba de descer até os 1.6ºC e chove cada vez mais.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Dez 2010 às 12:59)

Bom dia
Por aaqui mínima foi de -0.7ºC.
Por agora encontra-se nos  5.9ºC e não chove.


----------



## Reportorio (4 Dez 2010 às 13:00)

Aqui por Miratejo, tem subido com o decorrer do dia, agora estamos com 8.4º mas a descer.


----------



## squidward (4 Dez 2010 às 13:06)

por aqui a temperatura desceu até aos *2.5ºC* por volta das 3:00h...estranhamente a partir dai começou a subir.

agora sigo com uns estagnados *7.7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2010 às 13:07)

Já passa das *13h*, mas mantenho os *5,7ºC*, com chuva fraca!

Humidade nos 74% e pressão em queda, nos 1013 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2010 às 13:07)

Aqui as condições são estas:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/meteoqueluz


----------



## squidward (4 Dez 2010 às 13:28)

já pinga  7.8ºc


----------



## Lousano (4 Dez 2010 às 13:28)

O vento cada vez mais forte, já com média de 45 km/h.

Rajada máxima 65 km/h.

Temp. 8,5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2010 às 13:34)

Por aqui sigo com 6.5ºC e windchill de 3ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2010 às 13:37)

Por S.M. Porto, começou a pingar, com 7.5ºC e vento gelado...


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2010 às 13:40)

WindChill acaba de ir aos 0.9ºC e a temperatura está nos 6.8ºC.


----------



## squidward (4 Dez 2010 às 13:48)

fui agora a rua e verifiquei que algumas gotas (mais pequenas) quando caiam no meu casaco saltavam (parecendo que estavam em estado solido) em vez caírem e ensopar como a maioria dos pingos que caiam, será alguma espécie de freezing rain? achei um pouco estranho, isto porque a temperatura está nos 7.8ºC, embora a sensação de frio seja muito maior.


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2010 às 13:53)

Em Setúbal vai subindo aos poucos e já vai nos 8,7ºC já não pinga nem tem aspecto de ir pingar de novo tão cedo! venha o ar quente da madrugada e a chuva que isto não dá com nada 

Tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## kelinha (4 Dez 2010 às 14:02)

Neste momento na Guia céu muito nublado e 6º.
Quando saí de Pombal há meia hora estavam 7º.


----------



## Profetaa (4 Dez 2010 às 14:06)

Boas 
Hoje de manhã visto da minha terra ainda se via a neve naquela que penso ser a serra do Caramulo (corrijam-me se estiver enganado), á direita visulaiza-se o Bussaco....


----------



## meteo (4 Dez 2010 às 14:06)

Boa tarde!

Muito frio esteve de noite.
Hoje á 1 da manhã no Campo Grande os carros já tinham uma pequena camada de gelo por cima.  Frio,muito frio... Agora em Lisboa um dia nublado,sem chuva.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Dez 2010 às 14:13)

Por aui tudo na mesma, céu muito nublado sem chuva.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2010 às 14:28)

Vai chovendo fraco, com a temperatura a subir. 6,6ºC agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2010 às 14:29)

Continua a chover, 7.7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2010 às 14:33)

E vai subindo e bem, 7,0ºC.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/meteoqueluz


----------



## seqmad (4 Dez 2010 às 14:45)

Por aqui 8,9º, 58% HR, e a camada de alto-estratos. A mínima foi de 3,8º. Agora aguarda-se a chegada da chuva e a subida da T, lá para o início da madrugada. Já estou farto do frio...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2010 às 14:56)

Boas, por aqui já vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2010 às 15:02)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ultima Hora, Chove em Fernão Ferro temperatura de 4,6º graus mais um pouco uiui como deve estar o topo da serra da arrabida?? ou a zona de vila fresca da azeitão ou Palmela????



Esquece a neve para esta zona para esta semana...

E o topo da serra está =  aos outros dias


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2010 às 15:14)

Vai subindo lentamente mas imparável  10,1ºC , 66%Hr, 1010,3hpa e vento fraco a moderado rajada máxima até agora de 28,8km/h 

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2010 às 15:26)

Lá vai _ela_ a subir. Agora é que não desce mais. 7,8ºC e 73% de humidade.

Subtis wave clouds no céu.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2010 às 15:27)

O céu está brutal por aqui 

7,7 e vento fraco de este.


----------



## Lousano (4 Dez 2010 às 15:30)

Belas fotos, Mário 

Aqui já registei uma rajada de 74 km/h e ainda estamos nos aperitivos.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2010 às 15:51)

Temperatura vai subindo  estando agora nos 9.2ºC, o windchill continua baixo, de 2.9ºC.
O vento é moderado com rajadas.
Acumulei 0.5mm.


----------



## Lousano (4 Dez 2010 às 16:13)

Rajada máxima 81,6 km/h

Média de vento 55 km/h


----------



## squidward (4 Dez 2010 às 16:15)

Aqui a temperatura anda só a oscilar nos 8ºC, sendo que registei uma máxima até agora de 8,2ºC


----------



## Teles (4 Dez 2010 às 16:16)

Fotos espectaculares Mário


----------



## BrOliveira (4 Dez 2010 às 16:25)

Boa tarde a todos,

Aqui já se sentiram alguns pingos de chuva, mas ainda nada que dê para sentir.

Condições actuais: 8.7ºC, 60% HR, 1009 hPa, 37 Km\h SSE.


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2010 às 16:30)

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas.
Vento moderado.

Temperatura nos 9.2ºC mas está bastante estável...sobe muuuuito lentamente.

Fui ver quantos mm acumulei, e como algum passarinho decidiu fazer as necessidades na recolheita do pluviómetro, acumulei cerca de 0.2mm de água + excremento de pássaro.


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Dez 2010 às 16:43)

Mínima de *3,2ºC*!  Chegou perto das minhas estimativas.

A temperatura vai subindo, ainda que lentamente, sigo agora com 9,9ºC, actual máxima.

Céu encoberto, 1009 hPa e vento fraco, agora é esperar pelo verdadeiro temporal que se aproxima.


----------



## joao henriques (4 Dez 2010 às 16:47)

JFPT disse:


> Mínima de *3,2ºC*!  Chegou perto das minhas estimativas.
> 
> A temperatura vai subindo, ainda que lentamente, sigo agora com 9,9ºC, actual máxima.
> 
> Céu encoberto, 1009 hPa e vento fraco, agora é esperar pelo verdadeiro temporal que se aproxima.



ja repararam nas imagens de radar do IM na quantidade de chuva que aqui no centro anda a rondar?


----------



## stormy (4 Dez 2010 às 16:48)

Olá a todos
Pela Louriceira estão 7.3º, após minima de 2.5º....tem chovido desde as 12h, com vento moderado a forte de ESE-SE..
Amanhã por esta altura a temperatura será 10º superior


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2010 às 16:55)

joao henriques disse:


> ja repararam nas imagens de radar do IM na quantidade de chuva que aqui no centro anda a rondar?



O João estava-se a referir ao temporal que vem amanhã, chuva, vento e trovoadas .


----------



## Lousano (4 Dez 2010 às 17:01)

Rajada de 98,5 km/h.

Falta pouco para bater o record da estação.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2010 às 17:03)

Lousano disse:


> Rajada de 98,5 km/h.
> 
> Falta pouco para bater o record da estação.



Poxa 
Alta rajada !
---

Sigo com 9.4ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## joao henriques (4 Dez 2010 às 17:03)

andres disse:


> O João estava-se a referir ao temporal que vem amanhã, chuva, vento e trovoadas .



acho que nao estamos em sintonia estou a referir-me á imagem de radar do IM das 16h que mostra uma cor amarela que indica precipitaçao intensa certo?!


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2010 às 17:05)

joao henriques disse:


> acho que nao estamos em sintonia estou a referir-me á imagem de radar do IM das 16h que mostra uma cor amarela que indica precipitaçao intensa certo?!



Definitivamente, não estamos em sintonia
Sim, uma mancha amarelada por esses lados.. _Ainda é um aperitivo do que virá amanhã._


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2010 às 17:06)

Quantidade de Descargas eléctricas na ultima hora:







fonte: http://imapweather.com/


----------



## mortagua (4 Dez 2010 às 17:08)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Quantidade de Descargas eléctricas na ultima hora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso é que é preciso!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2010 às 17:21)

Mário Barros disse:


>



Continua bem presente a _wallcloud_ 

Estou com 9,6ºC e vento fraco de este.


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Dez 2010 às 17:50)

Seguimento especial para os próximos dias. Neste momento 10.3ºC e a subir. Vento de Este 7.5 km/h e 1008.7 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2010 às 18:21)

Esta chuvinha que caiu ainda acumulou 1,7mm.


----------



## kikofra (4 Dez 2010 às 18:43)

Alguem me explica porque que nao há alertas do im para o vento de hoje? e amanha tambem nao esta prevista grande precipitação? tambem não há alertas...


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Dez 2010 às 18:45)

kikofra disse:


> Alguem me explica porque que nao há alertas do im para o vento de hoje? e amanha tambem nao esta prevista grande precipitação? tambem não há alertas...



Será melhor se calhar perguntar ao I.M!


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2010 às 18:51)

kikofra disse:


> Alguem me explica porque que nao há alertas do im para o vento de hoje? e amanha tambem nao esta prevista grande precipitação? tambem não há alertas...



Faz o inquérito que o IM disponibilizou até à meia noite e pergunta-lhes xD


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2010 às 18:54)

Por São Martinho do Porto, aproxima-se festa...
O vento vai já soprando forte com rajadas e a temperatura, embora muito lentamente, vai começando a subir... pelo menos não está a descer com o cair da noite... de momento, 9ºC, com alguns chuviscos ocasionais...ainda...


----------



## N_Fig (4 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

kikofra disse:


> Alguem me explica porque que nao há alertas do im para o vento de hoje? e amanha tambem nao esta prevista grande precipitação? tambem não há alertas...



Mas no site do IM há alertas para o vento.


----------



## BrOliveira (4 Dez 2010 às 19:13)

kikofra disse:


> Alguem me explica porque que nao há alertas do im para o vento de hoje? e amanha tambem nao esta prevista grande precipitação? tambem não há alertas...



Basta dizer : fim de semana 

Deve só estar 1 meteorologista de turno.


----------



## kikofra (4 Dez 2010 às 19:24)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas no site do IM há alertas para o vento.


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2010 às 19:25)

Rapaz...tem calma...espera mais um pouco que eles já actualizam isso 

________________________________________________________________


Temperatura nos 10ºC e vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## Microburst (4 Dez 2010 às 19:45)

Um pequeno off-topic, se me permitem, para os colegas da margem sul: aqui por Almada, quando o vento sopra com intensidade do quadrante Sueste como é neste momento o caso, nota-se um cheiro algo desagradável no ar. A minha pergunta é se já notaram o mesmo em ocasiões semelhantes e se sabem a que tal se ficará a dever. 

Em tempos dizia-se que o cheiro por vezes nauseabundo que se sentia quando o vento vinha de SE se devia aos fumos das fábricas do Barreiro, mas sinceramente não sei qual a veracidade dessa afirmação.  As minhas desculpas porque não quero insultar ninguém do Barreiro ou arredores, mas não faço mesmo ideia.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Dez 2010 às 19:45)

kikofra disse:


>



Mas há, só não há é em todo o país


----------



## Rainy (4 Dez 2010 às 19:48)

Sim é das fábricas, mas normalmente quando há muita humidade no ar.


----------



## dASk (4 Dez 2010 às 20:00)

Microburst disse:


> Um pequeno off-topic, se me permitem, para os colegas da margem sul: aqui por Almada, quando o vento sopra com intensidade do quadrante Sueste como é neste momento o caso, nota-se um cheiro algo desagradável no ar. A minha pergunta é se já notaram o mesmo em ocasiões semelhantes e se sabem a que tal se ficará a dever.
> 
> Em tempos dizia-se que o cheiro por vezes nauseabundo que se sentia quando o vento vinha de SE se devia aos fumos das fábricas do Barreiro, mas sinceramente não sei qual a veracidade dessa afirmação.  As minhas desculpas porque não quero insultar ninguém do Barreiro ou arredores, mas não faço mesmo ideia.



Eu aqui tamb+em sinto sempre esse cheiro com ventos de sul! É da fábrica da portucel em Setúbal e o cheiro é dessa mesma pasta de papel, por incrível que pareça chega aqui as nossas zonas com relativa facilidade.um abraço!


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2010 às 20:05)

Microburst disse:


> Um pequeno off-topic, se me permitem, para os colegas da margem sul: aqui por Almada, quando o vento sopra com intensidade do quadrante Sueste como é neste momento o caso, nota-se um cheiro algo desagradável no ar. A minha pergunta é se já notaram o mesmo em ocasiões semelhantes e se sabem a que tal se ficará a dever.
> 
> Em tempos dizia-se que o cheiro por vezes nauseabundo que se sentia quando o vento vinha de SE se devia aos fumos das fábricas do Barreiro, mas sinceramente não sei qual a veracidade dessa afirmação.  As minhas desculpas porque não quero insultar ninguém do Barreiro ou arredores, mas não faço mesmo ideia.



O cheiro que se sente quando o vento vem de SE vem da fabrica de pasta de papel da Portucel, a fabrica fica em Setúbal


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2010 às 20:09)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas há, só não há é em todo o país



Já estão em actualização 

Temperatura - 10.3ºC


----------



## mortagua (4 Dez 2010 às 20:10)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Já estão em actualização



Pois estão...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2010 às 20:13)

mortagua disse:


> Pois estão...


Pois mas 3 distritos (sem avisos) não estão, especialmente Portalegre que neste momento está com uma ventania e vai haver mais mas pronto espero pela próxima actualização.


----------



## NfrG (4 Dez 2010 às 20:13)

Boa Noite

Sigo com céu muito nublado e 9,4ºC.


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2010 às 20:26)

Eis que por aqui começa a chover fraco


----------



## NfrG (4 Dez 2010 às 20:27)

Por aqui também começa a chover com pouca intensidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2010 às 20:27)

Começou agora a chover fraco e estão 11.2ºC.
O WindChill nos 6.4ºC, vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Dez 2010 às 20:28)

Boa noite!

Hoje a mínima foi de *3.1ºC*.
Pela Aroeira segundo um vizinho a mínima foi de 0.0ºC

Agora sigo com 9.9ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2010 às 20:35)

Está a chover mais moderadamente, acumulei 0.5mm.
Ao todo para já, 1mm.


----------



## mortagua (4 Dez 2010 às 21:25)

A que horas começará a chover e/ou trovejar?
Estou desejoso para que tal comece


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

mortagua disse:


> A que horas começará a chover e/ou trovejar?
> Estou desejoso para que tal comece



Acompanha, isto é uma situação a acompanhar 
---------

Sigo com 11.3ºC.


----------



## mortagua (4 Dez 2010 às 21:29)

andres disse:


> Acompanha, isto é uma situação a acompanhar
> ---------
> 
> Sigo com 11.3ºC.



O problema é que não poderei acompanhar a partir das 22h e 30min...
Mas obrigado


----------



## kikofra (4 Dez 2010 às 21:30)

No jogo do leiria do leiria ja voou um painel publicitario e uma mochila de um fotografo rebolou com o vento ate ao campo


----------



## N_Fig (4 Dez 2010 às 21:36)

kikofra disse:


> No jogo do leiria do leiria ja voou um painel publicitario e uma mochila de um fotografo rebolou com o vento ate ao campo



é está mesmo muito vento em Leiria, vê-se nas camisolas dos jogadores. Por aqui chove e também está algum vento.


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Dez 2010 às 21:43)

Destaque para o vento que tem vindo a aumentar significativamente.

11.5ºC 77% 1006.4 HPa

Estou a bater constantemente a máxima.


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2010 às 21:46)

Temperatura nos 10.9ºC, vento moderado com rajadas e céu encoberto.


----------



## mortagua (4 Dez 2010 às 21:49)

3 DE a SO de Lisboa, no espaço de 5min 
Por aqui vento moderado a forte! 
Só tenho pena de não ter uma estação, pois o vento está mesmo bom para registos.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2010 às 21:50)

Por SM do Porto, o vento sopra muito forte...
Já chove, e a temperatura segue nos 9.9ºC, máxima do dia...


----------



## NfrG (4 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

Sigo com céu muito nublado e 9,8ºC.


----------



## Lousano (4 Dez 2010 às 22:08)

Por aqui tudo na mesma.

Temp: 10,1ºC

Vento: ~55 km/h

Rajada máxima mantém-se nos 98,5 km/h

A chuva é que tarda a chegar.


----------



## mortagua (4 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

A luz já começou a falhar devido ao vento! 
Só falta a chuva


----------



## Microburst (4 Dez 2010 às 22:11)

Voltando rapidamente um pouco atrás, até porque o que interessa é continuar a acompanhar a situação de tempo severo que aí se aproxima, o meu obrigado aos colegas que me elucidaram.


----------



## NfrG (4 Dez 2010 às 22:15)

O que acham que nos espera para esta noite/dia de amanhã?


----------



## mortagua (4 Dez 2010 às 22:17)

NfrG disse:


> O que acham que nos espera para esta noite/dia de amanhã?



Eu penso que será chuva, que por vezes será acompanhada de trovoadas.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2010 às 22:23)

A temperatura mantém a sua subida, que já se verifica desde manhã, estando actualmente nos 10,8ºC.

Humidade nos 78% e pressão a 1008 hPa.


----------



## kelinha (4 Dez 2010 às 22:25)

Bolas, o site do IM está em actualização há imenso tempo... Eu até que gostava de ver aquilo actualizado antes de sair de casa...

BTW, pela Guia 8º e uma ventania desgraçada!


----------



## mortagua (4 Dez 2010 às 22:27)

kelinha disse:


> Bolas, o site do IM está em actualização há imenso tempo... Eu até que gostava de ver aquilo actualizado antes de sair de casa...
> 
> BTW, pela Guia 8º e uma ventania desgraçada!



Vai a http://www.meteoalarm.eu/?areaname=&area=&ShowDate=&Country=&lang=PT

Aqui já está actualizado 
Por aqui também está muito vento, mas mesmo muito!!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2010 às 22:30)

mortagua disse:


> Por aqui também está muito vento, mas mesmo muito!!



De que quadrante ?


----------



## mortagua (4 Dez 2010 às 22:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> De que quadrante ?



Vai variando um pouco entre SE e SO. 
Não tenho estação.


----------



## aqpcb (4 Dez 2010 às 22:41)

Microburst disse:


> Um pequeno off-topic, se me permitem, para os colegas da margem sul: aqui por Almada, quando o vento sopra com intensidade do quadrante Sueste como é neste momento o caso, nota-se um cheiro algo desagradável no ar. A minha pergunta é se já notaram o mesmo em ocasiões semelhantes e se sabem a que tal se ficará a dever.
> 
> Em tempos dizia-se que o cheiro por vezes nauseabundo que se sentia quando o vento vinha de SE se devia aos fumos das fábricas do Barreiro, mas sinceramente não sei qual a veracidade dessa afirmação.  As minhas desculpas porque não quero insultar ninguém do Barreiro ou arredores, mas não faço mesmo ideia.



Esse cheiro que dizes é o cheiro da fabrica de celulose de Setubal que dizem os mais antigos "que quando aconteçe vai haver mau tempo"


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2010 às 22:43)

aqpcb disse:


> Esse cheiro que dizes é o cheiro da fabrica de celulose de Setubal que dizem os mais antigos "que quando aconteçe vai haver mau tempo"



Já o meu avô de Castelo Branco diz, que quando as nuvens vêm de sul é sinal de chuva! 

E a chuva voltou, embora fraca sempre faz companhia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Já o meu avô de Castelo Branco diz, que quando as nuvens vêm de sul é sinal de chuva!
> 
> E a chuva voltou, embora fraca sempre faz companhia



É verdade,quando cheira a celulose do tejo em vila velha de rodão é sinal de .


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2010 às 22:54)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> É verdade,quando cheira a celulose do tejo em vila velha de rodão é sinal de .





Temperatura muito estável, 10.9ºC


----------



## mortagua (4 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

Começou a chover agora moderadamente!


----------



## BrOliveira (4 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Bela ventosa 

E chuva também não falta.

8.6ºC , 37Km\h SSE

e mais umas rajadas,lá foi a parabólica do vizinho


----------



## mortagua (4 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

BrOliveira disse:


> Bela ventosa
> 
> E chuva também não falta.
> 
> ...



Por aqui também chove bem! mas já parou, chove mais fraco agora.


----------



## Lousano (4 Dez 2010 às 23:03)

Ao contrário do resto do país, aqui a temperatura vai descendo.

Depois da máxima de 10,8ºC pelas 21H00, a temperatura foi descendo lentamente até aos 8,7ºC actuais.

O vento também abrandou de repente, sendo agora apenas moderado.

PS: Já chuvisca


----------



## Profetaa (4 Dez 2010 às 23:17)

Por cá a temperatura tambem desce 8.1º.
O vento quase nem se sente, vai chovendo moderado a fraco, com que acumulei, 1.2 mm


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Dez 2010 às 23:22)

11.7ºC 79% 1005.3 hPa

A temperatura continua a subir e o vento está bastante forte de SE e E.


----------



## stormy (4 Dez 2010 às 23:42)

Boas..
Pela Louriceira sigo com 10.4º, a maxima do dia...vai chuviscando e o vento está forte com rajadas de SE.
Hoje por cá a minima foi de 2.5º e a máxima são os actuais 10.4º.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Dez 2010 às 23:43)

olá 

Por aqui também um dia bastante frio com algum vento de Este e apesar de muito lentamente, a temperatura desde o início da tarde começou a subir.
A chuva também marcou presença, geralmente fraca e de pingos muitos dispersos que em circunstâncias idênticas de ar frio me levou a pensar que para além da chuva algo mais poderia surgir se a temperatura tão somente continuasse nessa linha!

De momento não chove, o vento apresenta-se fraco e ainda de Este.

*actuais*: 11.1ºC - 74% hr


----------



## BrOliveira (4 Dez 2010 às 23:55)

Mega rajadas de vento 86 KM\h. 

era ver os eucaliptos a dobrar 

EDIT: parece o comboio a passar aqui ao lado do sofá


----------



## Microburst (5 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

aqpcb disse:


> Esse cheiro que dizes é o cheiro da fabrica de celulose de Setubal que dizem os mais antigos "que quando aconteçe vai haver mau tempo"



É verdade, sim senhor. Obrigado. 

Ora bem, agora que é meia noite por Almada o céu está encoberto, vento sopra moderado de Leste/Sueste, temperatura 11,2ºC, humidade 82% e pressão vai descendo devagarinho, 1004hpa. Cá estaremos à espera dessas pipocas.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

*Valores de ontem*:

máx: 11.1ºC - 75% hr
mín: 2.7ºC - 60% hr

*Actuais*: 11.2ºC - 74% hr


----------



## Lousano (5 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

E do nada surgiu novamente o vento forte 

Ainda o dia tem 4 minutos passados e já tive uma rajada de 80,1 km/h

Já levo 5mm de precipitação acumulados (ontem e hoje)


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 00:06)

Temperatura a subir lentamente 11.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 00:10)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 11,1ºC

Mín - 3,1ºC

Precipitação - 0,6 mm


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Dez 2010 às 00:20)

12.1ºC 80% 1004.7 hPa

A temperatura continua a subir e já se vê no satélite alguma animação para as próximas horas.


----------



## DMiguel (5 Dez 2010 às 00:27)

Começou há pouco a chover, agora com mais intensidade, com rajadas de vento a puxar muita chuva.

Deixou de estar tanto frio como estava durante o dia, mas mesmo assim o vento ainda é muito desagradável.

Com o bater das coisas na rua com a força do vento, às vezes parece barulhos de trovões


----------



## BrOliveira (5 Dez 2010 às 00:36)

Chuva intensa e vento abundante. Mais um comboio !!!


----------



## Lousano (5 Dez 2010 às 00:55)

O vento por aqui está mais forte agora.

Média de 65 km/h e a rajada máxima de 95,3 km/h.

Vai causar estragos de certeza.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2010 às 00:55)

Um aguaceiro forte abateu-se momentaneamente, aqui, rendendo *1,0mm*.

11,0ºC neste momento.


----------



## Microburst (5 Dez 2010 às 00:59)

BrOliveira disse:


> Chuva intensa e vento abundante. Mais um comboio !!!



(OT) Ainda bem que os meus queridos MLU estão bem guardadinhos dentro dos seus weather shelters. 

Agora mais a sério, estive ainda agora à fala com um grande amigo que está de serviço na BA5 e aquilo está animado por lá.


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 01:00)

Mais um aguaceiro fraco que durou pouco mais de 1 minuto.
Fui la fora buscar o edredão que com o vento que está já devia ter secado, estava a uns 5 metros do estendal, estendido nos ramos da figueira com as molas...


----------



## NunoBrito (5 Dez 2010 às 01:03)

Extremos de ontem:


----------



## BrOliveira (5 Dez 2010 às 01:04)

Microburst disse:


> (OT) Ainda bem que os meus queridos MLU estão bem guardadinhos dentro dos seus weather shelters.
> 
> Agora mais a sério, estive ainda agora à fala com um grande amigo que está de serviço na BA5 e aquilo está animado por lá.


 Animado e de que maneira!!!!
Ainda melhor do que quando foi o FWIT 

Espero que tenhas arrumado o ferro velho no hangar com o oleado por cima


----------



## NunoBrito (5 Dez 2010 às 01:12)

Chove a sério.

Não a ouvia cair assim há muito tempo.


----------



## rcjla (5 Dez 2010 às 01:16)

chove forte.


----------



## Iuri (5 Dez 2010 às 01:25)

Muito forte


----------



## rcjla (5 Dez 2010 às 01:30)

*6,4mm* acumulados (Mira-Sintra).


----------



## Pedro F (5 Dez 2010 às 01:33)

Chove e troveja por Torres Novas! 

8,0ºC e a subir
77% HR
1,7mm nos últimos 7 minutos
Vento fraco de SE


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 01:34)

Chove forte, 5,8 mm até ao momento.

10,8ºC e vento fraco de este.


----------



## NunoBrito (5 Dez 2010 às 01:35)

Acumulados: 7,6 mm


----------



## thunderboy (5 Dez 2010 às 01:38)

Chuva e trovoada à momentos atrás.
5mm em 2 minutos  Desapareceu tão rápido como apareceu...
7.4ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Dez 2010 às 01:41)

A precipitação ressurge agora moderadamente, algum vento mas nada de extraordinário comparado com alguns relatos pelas redondezas.

actuais: 11.2ºC - 82% hr


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2010 às 01:44)

A temperatura desceu ligeiramente, para os 10,9ºC, seguindo com *8,4mm* acumulados.

Chove moderado, agora.


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 01:46)

Mais um aguaceiro fraco neste momento.

Temperatura - *12.0ºC*

EDIT: Finalmente chega a chuva...chove moderado neste momento!

EDIT2: *FORTE!!!*


----------



## seqmad (5 Dez 2010 às 02:12)

Chuva forte durante uns minutos, há um bocado atrás, agora vai variando entre fraca e moderada. T estabilizada em 12,4º, a mesma que registei às 00.00h, e que ficou também como a máxima de sábado, em que foi sempre a subir gradualmente desde a mínima de 3,6, aliás como já era esperado.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2010 às 02:19)

Aqui pouco tem chovido até agora apenas vou com 0,6mm tendo em conta o que se passa nos arredores é muito fraquinho!!

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10

PS:agora chove mais


----------



## kelinha (5 Dez 2010 às 02:42)

Pela Guia 6º, chuva, chuva, chuva e uma ventania que não se pode...


----------



## squidward (5 Dez 2010 às 02:57)

por aqui já caíram 2 aguaceiros moderados a fortes
Trovoadas não dei por nada ainda, embora no mapa das DEA's do IM mostre ali umas descargas próximas daqui da zona.


----------



## seqmad (5 Dez 2010 às 04:11)

Apenas para registar a fase mais rápida da subida de temperatura. Estão agora 15,7º, ou seja 3,3º mais do que há 1 hora e meia atrás. Boa noite.


----------



## NfrG (5 Dez 2010 às 08:46)

Bom dia

Sigo com céu muito nublado e 12ºC.
Noite de muita chuva e vento forte.


----------



## fsl (5 Dez 2010 às 09:00)

*Em Oeiras a TEMP está 10ºs superior à de ontem à mesma hora. Agora nao chove mas hoje já vai em 13.8mm

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 05-12-10   8:49)
Temperatura:	17.1°C 
Humidade:	90%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	15.4°C 
Vento:	12.9 km/hr ESE
Pressão:	1003.7 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	13.8 mm
Precipitação Mês:	24.0 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 748.2mm
Wind chill:	 16.0°C 
Indíce THW:	 16.3°C 
Indíce Calor:	 17.4°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 12.1°C às   1:14	 17.1°C às  6:05
Humidade:	 83%  às   0:02	 94%  às   2:55
Ponto de Orvalho:	 9.4°C às   0:00	 15.6°C às   4:18
Pressão:	 1002.3hPa  às   6:00	 1005.9hPa  às   0:06
Precipitação mais intensa:		 64.8mm/hr  às   1:26
Maior Rajada Vento:		 49.9 km/hr  às   4:21
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 11.1°C às   0:26	
Maior Indíce Calor		 17.2°C às   4:41*


----------



## meteo (5 Dez 2010 às 09:43)

Bom dia.


Temperatura muito mais agradável que nos ultimos dias. 
*17,8* neste momento na estação do fsl.. 
Vamos lá ver até onde vai,apesar que não deve subir muito mais...Talvez 1ºC. Era giro chegar aos 20ºC depois destes dias gelados.


----------



## Reportorio (5 Dez 2010 às 09:47)

Aqui no Mirtaejo estou com 22º isto é normal?


----------



## fsl (5 Dez 2010 às 10:17)

*Evoluçao da TEMP nas ultimas 24h:




*


----------



## Rainy (5 Dez 2010 às 10:27)

Quando é que chega o próximo rond de chuva forte??


----------



## cardu (5 Dez 2010 às 10:28)

parece que pelas imagens do sat24 grandes células vêm a caminho de lisboa

off topic, não consigo aceder ao site www.meteo.pt.... convosco também se passa o mesmo?


----------



## Aspvl (5 Dez 2010 às 10:29)

Estranho, fui à varanda e tinha a minha árvore caída, mas o que mais me espantou foi o calor que está! 18º???


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2010 às 10:36)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal não dei conta de qualquer trovoada durante a madrugada no entanto choveu e a precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é de 9,0mm até ao momento!

A rajada máxima está nos 59,5km/h registada esta manha

A temperatura como já se esperava está bastante mais alta que nos ultimos dias e é neste momento de 17,2ºC

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## thunderboy (5 Dez 2010 às 10:38)

Bom dia
Por aqui a noite rendeu *24.2mm* 
A temperatura continua ainda baixa e situa-se nos 10.4ºC


----------



## Rainy (5 Dez 2010 às 10:40)

Bem com este calor já não preciso dos aqueçedores nem lareira, nem de roupa mais apertada, mas temos que passar a usar nos próximos dias gabardines,chapéus de chuva e botas para inundações


----------



## Aspvl (5 Dez 2010 às 10:43)

cardu disse:


> parece que pelas imagens do sat24 grandes células vêm a caminho de lisboa
> 
> off topic, não consigo aceder ao site www.meteo.pt.... convosco também se passa o mesmo?



comigo passa-se o mesmo, no site diz que é do volume de tráfego, mas mesmo assim ainda dá para ver algumas previsões


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 10:43)

Tal como previsto, o calorzinho chegou em força, 17,2ºC neste momento 

O vento está forte de sul, rajada máxima até ao momento de 71 km/h.

6,8 mm.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Dez 2010 às 10:43)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi ainda abaixo dos 10ºC, tendo sido de *9.9ºC*

Agora sigo com 18.3ºC e céu muito nublado.
Durante a noite e inicio da manhã já choveu bastante.


----------



## NunoBrito (5 Dez 2010 às 10:46)

Evolução semanal:


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2010 às 10:56)

Bom dia.

Está um calorão desgraçado! 

*17,2ºC* neste momento, tendo a mínima sido de *10,9ºC*, ao início da madrugada.

Humidade nos 86% e pressão a 1005 hPa.

Acumulei até ao momento *26,6mm* de precipitação.

---

Apenas por curiosidade, ontem por esta hora registava 5,1ºC. Uma diferença de *-12,1ºC*, em relação ao dia de hoje!


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2010 às 10:56)

Bom dia!
Por São Martinho do Porto, a noite foi de muito vento e muita chuva... valores de temperatura não sei pois o sensor apanhou água e enquanto não o tive a limpar, esteve em greve...
De momento, chove bem, troveja ainda melhor e a temperatura está nos 14.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 11:01)

Gilmet disse:


> Apenas por curiosidade, ontem por esta hora registava 5,1ºC. Uma diferença de *-12,1ºC*, em relação ao dia de hoje!



Aqui ontem estava com *4,7ºC* a esta hora e agora estou *17,2ºC* (+12,5ºC) em relação a ontem.


----------



## Rainy (5 Dez 2010 às 11:19)

Aquele "comboio" de células vai passar no mar ou chega a passar aqui??


----------



## windchill (5 Dez 2010 às 11:25)

Parece que vem a caminho


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2010 às 11:28)

Por aqui esta noite rendeu 6,8mm, hoje já se está tão bem lá fora, a temperatura sitau-se nos 17.4ºC, o vento sopra moderado de S, quando é que as trovoadas chegam?


----------



## DMiguel (5 Dez 2010 às 11:32)

Está a chover sem parar, literalmente, por vezes forte. 

Há pouco houve trovoada, (a mesma de São Martinho do Porto, presumo), que puxou ainda mais precipitação.

O vento está muito forte de Sul, mas está realmente calor na rua.

São ainda as horas que são e já há algumas pequenas inundações, o que me leva a pensar que isto vai piorar, (e muito), durante o dia!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 12:00)

Acabo de atingir os 18,0ºC, vento forte de sul.

Webcam com o painel da Davis em directo 
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/meteoqueluz


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Dez 2010 às 12:03)

Está-se a aproximar...


----------



## Jodamensil (5 Dez 2010 às 12:11)

Boas pessoal.
O que se está a aproximar? Mais precipitação? Vento? Trovoada?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2010 às 12:14)

Jodamensil disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> O que se está a aproximar? Mais precipitação? Vento? Trovoada?



Principalmente chuva e trovoada


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Dez 2010 às 12:14)

Bom dia !
Tive mínima quente, de 12.4ºC !
Agora, uns abrasadores 20.2ºC e vento forte.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2010 às 12:21)

O Gil vai ter de saír de casa. Óptima altura.  - Vamos ver se chego vivo.








Sigo com 17,7ºC, em subida, e humidade nos 84%. Pressão a 1004 hPa.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2010 às 12:27)

Aqui o destaque vai para a temperatura alta já estão 19,1ºC  por este andar chega aos 20ºC hoje!!


----------



## Vinas (5 Dez 2010 às 12:28)

Boas! acabei de me registar no forum porque estou um pouco assustado, eu sou de torres vedras - st. cruz e no ano passado, dia 23, houve um temporal imenso. O vento ultrapassou os 200km/h registados no aerodromo de St. Cruz e também começou com um aumento de temperatura estupendo... agora digam-me voçês, hoje é caso de alarme?

é porque da outra vez não houve aviso previo por parte de nenhuma autoridade...


----------



## Jodamensil (5 Dez 2010 às 12:29)

Gilmet disse:


> O Gil vai ter de saír de casa. Óptima altura.  - Vamos ver se chego vivo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gil mas supostamente essas células vão atingir que zonas?


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Dez 2010 às 12:29)

Gilmet disse:


> O Gil vai ter de saír de casa. Óptima altura.  - Vamos ver se chego vivo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquela mancha promete. Até agora ainda não dei por nada do temporal anunciado para a madrugada passada e hoje. Dormi que nem uma pedra, sei que faltou a luz, não sei se houve trovoada ou não, enfim... Espero que hoje haja festa meteorológica com chuva, vento e umas trovoadazitas para animar. Mas sem afectar pessoas e bens...


----------



## Pisfip (5 Dez 2010 às 12:31)

DMiguel disse:


> Está a chover sem parar, literalmente, por vezes forte.
> 
> Há pouco houve trovoada, (a mesma de São Martinho do Porto, presumo), que puxou ainda mais precipitação.
> 
> ...



Sim confirmo o que dizes. Chuva continua por vezes forte e vento forte á mistura! 
Grande dia pra ficar em casa.. =)  
Actuais 17.5º
Pequenas inundações já? Onde?


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 12:31)

Jodamensil disse:


> Gil mas supostamente essas células vão atingir que zonas?



Essencialmente norte e centro.



Vinas disse:


> Boas! acabei de me registar no forum porque estou um pouco assustado, eu sou de torres vedras - st. cruz e no ano passado, dia 23, houve um temporal imenso. O vento ultrapassou os 200km/h registados no aerodromo de St. Cruz e também começou com um aumento de temperatura estupendo... agora digam-me voçês, hoje é caso de alarme?
> 
> é porque da outra vez não houve aviso previo por parte de nenhuma autoridade...



Hoje não será assim, o vento poderá ser pontualmente forte a muito forte, mas nunca com a intensidade do dia 23, o que ocorreu nesse dia teve uma origem muito diferente daquilo que se está e irá passar hoje. Logo, não há razão para alarme, é uma situação normal de Inverno


----------



## Jodamensil (5 Dez 2010 às 12:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Essencialmente norte e centro.



Obrigado Mário.
Sigo neste momento com uns bons 18,6ºC e 81%HR. Janelas de casa todas abertas, sim, porque a temperatura dentro de casa é bem menos que lá fora, a ver se aqueço um bocado estas paredes com este vento quente 
A pressão desce, estando neste momento nos 1002hPa


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Dez 2010 às 12:34)

Vinas disse:


> Boas! acabei de me registar no forum porque estou um pouco assustado, eu sou de torres vedras - st. cruz e no ano passado, dia 23, houve um temporal imenso. O vento ultrapassou os 200km/h registados no aerodromo de St. Cruz e também começou com um aumento de temperatura estupendo... agora digam-me voçês, hoje é caso de alarme?
> 
> é porque da outra vez não houve aviso previo por parte de nenhuma autoridade...



 Bom dia, não sou o maior expert nisto (longe disso) mas as coisas quando acontecem geralmente são de surpresa, localizadas e de difícil previsão. 
 Mas não vale a pena assustarmo-nos... Acho que não é caso para isso.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 12:46)

Hoje o forte vento de sul a queda das folhas e a chegada da chuva forte pra tarde, poderá dar problemas.

Já tive 74 km/h, o vento tem vindo a intenseficar-se 
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/meteoqueluz


----------



## Vinas (5 Dez 2010 às 12:47)

Obrigado mario e jota.. =P 

o aumento de temperatura é que me assusta.. =P


----------



## Chingula (5 Dez 2010 às 12:55)

Vinas disse:


> Obrigado mario e jota.. =P
> 
> o aumento de temperatura é que me assusta.. =P




O aumento de temperatura e da húmidade (absoluta) corresponde apenas a uma mudança relativamente brusca de massa de ar. A temperatura subiu mais de 10ºC, o que é significativo...corresponde também a um maior conteudo de água precipitável...significando ser espectável a ocorrência de quantidades de precipitação elevadas.


----------



## seqmad (5 Dez 2010 às 12:55)

Boa tarde, apenas para registar neste momento 20,0º, diferença de 12º em relação a ontem à mesma hora. Não esperava que subisse tanto!


----------



## Jodamensil (5 Dez 2010 às 12:57)

O vento intensifica-se cada vez mais. Tive agora uma rajada wow  
Tenho pena de nao ter nada para medição da velocidade do vento


----------



## thunderboy (5 Dez 2010 às 12:59)

Por aqui para ser diferente o vento = 0.0km/h
A precipitação essa já vai nos 26.4mm hoje.
12.4ºC


----------



## Jodamensil (5 Dez 2010 às 13:04)

No Sat24 a imagem das 13:45h vê-se uma enorme célula a aproximar-se e a entrar a norte de Lisboa. Alguem confirma?


----------



## dASk (5 Dez 2010 às 13:05)

por aqui já tive uma rajada de 79km/h! sigo com temperatura nos 20º, como eu gosto destes ares tropicais  uma coisa que me está a chatear em particular é o facto de não poder seguir o radar


----------



## meteo (5 Dez 2010 às 13:11)

Ahh como gosto deste tempo!   Estas temperaturas agradáveis,vento,muita chuva e possibilidade de *trovoadas*!


Neste momento céu muito nublado,e vento forte.


----------



## seqmad (5 Dez 2010 às 13:19)

Jodamensil disse:


> No Sat24 a imagem das 13:45h vê-se uma enorme célula a aproximar-se e a entrar a norte de Lisboa. Alguem confirma?



O site do IM e o Radar, quando são necessários, nunca funcionam. Para além do sat24, alguma outra forma de acompanhar a aproximação dessas células, nas próximas horas?


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2010 às 13:20)

meteo disse:


> Ahh como gosto deste tempo!   Estas temperaturas agradáveis,vento,muita chuva e possibilidade de *trovoadas*!
> 
> 
> Neste momento céu muito nublado,e vento forte.



Por SM do Porto, mais que possibilidade, troveja há já bastante tempo... embora agora mais "abafadamente"... com isso a luz já se foi não sei quantas vezes...
Céu carregado, chuva, vento moderado, e 16.1ºC de temperatura, sempre a subir...


----------



## adiabático (5 Dez 2010 às 13:23)

seqmad disse:


> Para além do sat24, alguma outra forma de acompanhar a aproximação dessas células, nas próximas horas?



Alguém tem um Hotlink para o radar do IM?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Dez 2010 às 13:24)

Pelas imagens de satélite a zona da extremadura é a que esta a ser mais afectada neste momento.Células atras de células que entram pelo Cabo carvoeiro,Caldas,S.Martinho,alcobaça,rio maior etc


----------



## Rainy (5 Dez 2010 às 13:26)

quando é que chove aqui??


----------



## thunderboy (5 Dez 2010 às 13:28)

Ou seja, a animação esta a norte da serra d'aire. Eu pelo contrário estou a sul e apenas observo céu bastante escuro a norte.
Agora sim começou a escalada da temperatura por aqui.
14.3ºC


----------



## Rainy (5 Dez 2010 às 13:29)

Células atrás de células todas a Norte, estou a ver que hoje não vai haver nada de nada, aquela célula que vem para aqui está a dissipar-se??


----------



## meteo (5 Dez 2010 às 13:29)

Aqui ainda não troveja,mas está a ficar cada vez mais escuro!

Calma Rainy que á tarde vai chover bem.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Dez 2010 às 13:30)

Rainy disse:


> quando é que chove aqui??



Neste momento estas um pouco a Sul da zona de chuva 
durante a tarde a chuva tambem chegara ai


----------



## Jodamensil (5 Dez 2010 às 13:36)

Escureceu de repente!


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 13:37)

Céu muito nublado em regime de aguaceiros. (ainda não trovejou MAS o dia e a tempestade também não acabou, por isso as minhas esperanças para esta noite mantêm-se).
Vento forte com rajadas.

Temperatura actual - 18.4ºC 

Precipitação - 10.4mm


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 13:38)

O *AnDré*, encontra-se neste momento, em Febres, Cantanhede!

Relata chuva forte e trovoada!


----------



## Aspvl (5 Dez 2010 às 13:40)

Está a chegar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rajadas bastante fortes aqui na baixa!


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Dez 2010 às 13:41)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 19.1ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## pmtoliveira (5 Dez 2010 às 13:41)

Em Cascais, depois de muitas horas sem chover e de muito vento quente, escureceu muito e já começou a chover, embora não muito.


----------



## NfrG (5 Dez 2010 às 13:43)

Tempo muito escuro aqui na Amadora.
Ainda não começou a chover nem a trovejar, mas o vento já se faz sentir, e de que maneira!


----------



## HotSpot (5 Dez 2010 às 13:48)

Muito agreste por aqui.

Rajada Máxima de *78,9 Km/h*

Batida a temperatura máxima de Dezembro desde 2007. O Antigo recorde era de 19,3ºC de 2007, hoje já chegou aos 20,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 13:48)

E já pinga 

Rajada máxima de 77 km/h.

18,0ºC e 16,8 mm.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/meteoqueluz


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Dez 2010 às 13:50)

A célula que aproxima-se de Lisboa mete respeito


----------



## Jodamensil (5 Dez 2010 às 13:51)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> A célula que aproxima-se de Lisboa mete respeito



Onde visto isso Meteo Caldas?


----------



## NfrG (5 Dez 2010 às 13:53)

E eis que começa a chover com alguma intensidade devido ao vento.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Dez 2010 às 13:55)

Jodamensil disse:


> Onde visto isso Meteo Caldas?



Imagem de satélite 

http://lbs-win2008-642844883.eu-wes...age.ashx?ok=1&country=eu&type=last&time=&sat=


----------



## seqmad (5 Dez 2010 às 13:56)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> A célula que aproxima-se de Lisboa mete respeito



Pelas células que vêm em direcção à zona de Lisboa, daqui a umas 2 horas e pelo resto da tarde isto vai estar animado aqui pela zona...


----------



## Jodamensil (5 Dez 2010 às 13:58)

Credo que forte vendaval de chuva e vento se pos aqui neste preciso momento


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2010 às 14:02)

Por aqui o destaque vai para o vento que sopra forte, em relação á chuva vai pingando.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2010 às 14:07)

E eis que agora chove bem.


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2010 às 14:08)

Trovoadas através da AEMET...


----------



## carpetinas (5 Dez 2010 às 14:08)

Não me lembro de tanto vento por estes lados! Foi uma noite ventosa e a tarde promete.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2010 às 14:09)

Aqui muito vento principalmente na ultima hora! rajada máxima até agora de 67,6km/h 

Temperatura alta de 19,4ºC com humidade de 79% e pressão nos 1001,8hPa

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Jodamensil (5 Dez 2010 às 14:12)

da mesma maneira que escureceu, ja voltou a clarear. a chuva parou. o vento não dá tréguas.


----------



## RMira (5 Dez 2010 às 14:13)

Boas,

Começou a chover em Setúbal.


----------



## iceworld (5 Dez 2010 às 14:14)

Por aqui a chuva tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade e é acompanhada de vento, por vezes forte.

Já ouvi 2 trovões.


----------



## Reportorio (5 Dez 2010 às 14:15)

Aqui por Miratejo City segue com 20ºC, 1001mB, 82% Humidade e o vento a dar-lhe bem


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2010 às 14:15)

Que belo aguaceiro que agora está a passar a norte daqui


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2010 às 14:16)

E recomeça de novo a chover


----------



## Jodamensil (5 Dez 2010 às 14:17)

bem pessoal vou dar uma voltinha para ver se vejo algum fenómeno     Só queria umas DE


----------



## NfrG (5 Dez 2010 às 14:19)

Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento!


----------



## Hugo (5 Dez 2010 às 14:23)

Chove com bastante intensidade (Sete Rios) e a acompanhar rajadas bastante fortes... infelizmente não ouvi nenhuma trovoada...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Dez 2010 às 14:27)

Hugo disse:


> Chove com bastante intensidade (Sete Rios) e a acompanhar rajadas bastante fortes... infelizmente não ouvi nenhuma trovoada...



Tambem vai chegar 
A célula acabou agora de entrar,agora é sempre a abrir


----------



## meteo (5 Dez 2010 às 14:29)

Continuam a formar-se boas células com trovoada a Oeste/Sudoeste do Continente. Algumas parecem poder entrar mais a Sul do que as boas células de há pouco(que entraram acima de Torres Vedras )


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 14:32)

Boas células se aproximam da Grande Lisboa. Mais 1 hora e começa o festival de trovoada


----------



## NfrG (5 Dez 2010 às 14:34)

E não são poucas!
Durante quanto tempo deve durar o festival Trovoadapower?


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 14:37)

NfrG disse:


> E não são poucas!
> Durante quanto tempo deve durar o festival Trovoadapower?



LOOL sei lá agora, é até acabar


----------



## NfrG (5 Dez 2010 às 14:45)

Pelo menos que dure até à noite, aí sim seria um belo espectáculo!


----------



## Lousano (5 Dez 2010 às 14:47)

Boa tarde.

O vento fez das suas e deixou-me a estação inoperacional. 

A rajada máxima foi de 111,5 km/h, além de outra suspeita com o valor de 160,9 km/h.

Os estragos são evidentes um pouco por toda a Lousã, apesar de pequena monta (muros caídos, telhas que voaram, portões danificados, placards desfeitos, etc)

A chuva tem sido por vezes intensa e sempre com vento forte.


----------



## Microburst (5 Dez 2010 às 14:58)

Boa tarde ao fórum

Forte aguaceiro ainda há pouco, bela lavagem de vidros. Agora não chove, mas o vento mantém-se forte sendo que a média no "colherómetro"  tem-se situado nos 40km/h. 

Esta noite, entre as 04h10 e 04h40, o temporal foi bastante forte por aqui, julguei sinceramente que ia ficar sem a marquise das traseiras. Acordei com o som parecido ao de um motor a jacto a aumentar as rotações, mas o vendaval e chuva intensa não me permitiam ver o que quer que fosse, por isso não posso dizer se passou algo por aqui mais "perturbado" ou se então ando a ver demasiadas vezes o Discovery Channel. Apenas notei que a Base Naval do Alfeite ficou completamente às escuras.

Neste momento por aqui estão 19,5ºC, humidade 90%, vento forte variável do quadrante S/SE e pressão a descer, 998hpa.


----------



## Rainy (5 Dez 2010 às 15:01)

Aqui não chove nem deixa de chover,nem trovoada, olhando para Sintra aí sim é que pareçe chover bem.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2010 às 15:10)

Grande ventania em Sao Martinho do Porto, acompanhada de chuva...
Temperatura nos 16.7ºC.


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

Rainy disse:


> Aqui não chove nem deixa de chover,nem trovoada, olhando para Sintra aí sim é que pareçe chover bem.



Pois... parece mas não chove. Vai pingando, pelo menos por aqui, na base da serra. Olhando para o satélite parece-me impossível não vir aí grande quantidade de chuva para estes lados. Pena não haver imagens de radar...


----------



## tigre astuto (5 Dez 2010 às 15:16)

off topic . 

alguem sabe o que se passou com o mapa do site da estradas de portugal???


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2010 às 15:18)

Quero trovoadas


----------



## NfrG (5 Dez 2010 às 15:23)

Recomeça a chover.
E que escuridão!


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2010 às 15:24)

A mínima foi de *12,5ºC*, agora sigo com uns "quentes" 19,6ºC.

Começou agora a chover de forma forte, e bastante forte, acompanhada de valentes rajadas! 

Está a ficar de noite por aqui, improvisei e meti o anemómetro de fora da janela, com uma rajada actual de 40,1 km/h, perto da janela!

Bela tarde e noite que vamos ter!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Dez 2010 às 15:26)

Preparem-se!

http://lbs-win2008-642844883.eu-wes...age.ashx?ok=1&country=eu&type=last&time=&sat=


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 15:26)

Chove forte aqui, condições actuais:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/meteoqueluz


----------



## mortagua (5 Dez 2010 às 15:27)

Por aqui aproxima-se mais uma trovoada. Tem chovido forte e com algumas trovoadas!


----------



## Rainy (5 Dez 2010 às 15:29)

CHUUUUVA diluviana 
Pareçe de NOITE


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Dez 2010 às 15:29)

O membro do fórum TrovoadasPower, reporta um grande "dilúvio", chove mesmo muito acompanhado de rajadas fortissimas de vento.
------

Sigo com 18.1ºC e vento forte.

 Chuva forte !


----------



## BrOliveira (5 Dez 2010 às 15:31)

Boa tarde a todos.

 Chuva intensa neste momento acompanhada de rajadas de vento fortes!

 Aqui tem falhado a electricidade por várias vezes devido à trovoada.

 Valores: 16.6ºC, 70% HR, 997 hPa; 35Km\h S


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 15:31)

andres disse:


> O membro do fórum TrovoadasPower, reporta um grande "dilúvio", chove mesmo muito acompanhado de rajadas fortissimas de vento.
> ------
> 
> Sigo com 18.1ºC e vento forte.
> ...



Finalmente consegui vir ao fórum!

Chove mesmo muito acompanhado com fortes rajadas de vento!

Está o temporal instalado!! so faltam as trovoadas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2010 às 15:32)

Por aqui ainda continua a chover, bela tarde, só falta mesmo é uma trovoada.


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Dez 2010 às 15:32)

Escuridão enorme por aqui!!

Chove muito forte!!


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2010 às 15:32)

Tão depressa veio como foi, já não chove, o vento é que se tem mantido muito forte, a segunda dose já lá vem, está a escurecer a Oeste! 

Pressão nos 1000 hPa.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2010 às 15:33)

Aqui em Setúbal chove bem batida a vento forte com muitas rajadas na casa dos 60km/h mas agora acalmou um pouco!

9,8mm acumulados até agora

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Dez 2010 às 15:33)

Muito negro o céu e o vento forte.

PS: Chove forte


----------



## pmtoliveira (5 Dez 2010 às 15:34)

Chove com intensidade juntamente com muito vento mas nada de trovoada por Cascais.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2010 às 15:36)

Está praticamente de noite e começa a chover, as rajadas de vento é que metem respeito!


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 15:37)

Continuação de chuva forte e de rajadas que metem respeito!!


----------



## Iuri (5 Dez 2010 às 15:38)

Por aqui chove como se não houvesse amanhã. A temp está nuns impressionantes 18C (ontem à mesma hora estavam 7C).


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Dez 2010 às 15:39)

Atenção que caiu um trovão a poucos metros da minha casa.
Arrepiei-me todo, foi brutal!


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 15:40)

*Mas que temporal!!!*


----------



## rcjla (5 Dez 2010 às 15:41)

*36,3mm* e *17,2ºc* em Mira-Sintra.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2010 às 15:41)

Fez um grande relâmpago agora mesmo, mesmo por cima de mim! 

4 segundos entre o relâmpago e o trovão!


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Dez 2010 às 15:41)

2º trovão e dos fortes.
Chove bastante.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Dez 2010 às 15:42)

Sigo 18.0ºC, vento moderado e chuva moderada.


----------



## DMiguel (5 Dez 2010 às 15:46)

Desculpem a pergunta, mas como o site do IM não funciona, alguém me pode disponibilizar um bom site onde se veja o Satélite em condições ? 
Obrigado desde já!

P.S: Continua a chuva sem cessar por cá.
Está mesmo um dai e pêras, como se diz!


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Dez 2010 às 15:46)

rcjla disse:


> *36,3mm* e *17,2ºc* em Mira-Sintra.



Não deixa de ter alguma graça... Chove imenso aqui à volta (pelo que aqui leio) e por cá, Ranholas, Sintra, nem por isso. Está a chover mas sem grande intensidade. Nem nada que se pareça. 
 Vou agora sair (não apetece muito mas até pode ser interessante) e sentir ao vivo o mau tempo que se aproxima


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 15:48)

Por aqui continua a chover certinho por vezes com mais força outras menos.

16,7ºC e 20,6 mm.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/meteoqueluz


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2010 às 15:49)

DMiguel disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta, mas como o site do IM não funciona, alguém me pode disponibilizar um bom site onde se veja o Satélite em condições ?
> Obrigado desde já!
> 
> P.S: Continua a chuva sem cessar por cá.
> Está mesmo um dai e pêras, como se diz!



http://sat24.com/

Chove fraco agora, mas batido a vento, a parte melhor ainda está p'ra vir, mesmo assim já foi servida a "entrada"! 

Está bastante abafado, 20ºC.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Dez 2010 às 15:50)

DMiguel disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta, mas como o site do IM não funciona, alguém me pode disponibilizar um bom site onde se veja o Satélite em condições ?
> Obrigado desde já!
> 
> P.S: Continua a chuva sem cessar por cá.
> Está mesmo um dai e pêras, como se diz!



Ola DMiguel 


http://lbs-win2008-642844883.eu-wes...ok=1&country=sp&type=slide&time=&index=1&sat=


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Dez 2010 às 15:50)

JFPT disse:


> http://sat24.com/
> 
> Chove fraco agora, mas batido a vento, a parte melhor ainda está p'ra vir, mesmo assim já foi servida a "entrada"!
> 
> Está bastante abafado, 20ºC.



Mesmo, com o primeiro trovão mesmo por cima das nossas cabeças, foi um estrondo !
Agora chuva forte, vento forte e 17.7ºC.


----------



## mortagua (5 Dez 2010 às 15:51)

DMiguel disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta, mas como o site do IM não funciona, alguém me pode disponibilizar um bom site onde se veja o Satélite em condições ?
> Obrigado desde já!
> 
> P.S: Continua a chuva sem cessar por cá.
> Está mesmo um dai e pêras, como se diz!



http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## Iuri (5 Dez 2010 às 15:51)

Há minutos atrás uma nuvem cinzenta escura desabou por aqui.
O aumento da temp deve-se à súbita mudança das massas de ar que agora vêm do Atlântico Sul. 
Olhando para as imagens de satélite parece estar a formar-se a tempestade perfeita com o encontro das massas de ar quente e frio (que até ontem influenciou o nosso território).


----------



## DMiguel (5 Dez 2010 às 15:54)

Muito obrigado a todos os que postaram. 
Assim já dá para ver perfeitamente! 

Continua a chover, o rio Baça já causou inundações numa aldeia por onde passa, o que não é muito comum, porque é um rio pequeno.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2010 às 16:00)

Por agora o vento abrandou um bocadinho, não chove.

Ficou tudo calmo por agora..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2010 às 16:08)

Por aqui já chove forte.


----------



## mortagua (5 Dez 2010 às 16:08)

Não consigo ir ao site do IM


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2010 às 16:09)

mortagua disse:


> Não consigo ir ao site do IM



Não és o unico.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2010 às 16:21)

Aqui o vento abrandou bastante! a precipitação vai nos 11,0mm e trovoadas zero até agora!

Temperatura de 17,6ºC e humidade de 90%


----------



## fsl (5 Dez 2010 às 16:22)

*Em Oeiras parou momentaneamente de chover:

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 05-12-10 16:19)
Temperatura: 16.7°C	Wind chill: 15.2°C	Humidade: 93%	Ponto Condensação: 15.6°C
Pressão: 1001.4 hPa	Vento: 16.1 km/hr  S	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr	Precipitação hoje: 20.2 mm*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Dez 2010 às 16:25)

Aproxima-se o 2 round 

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=sp&type=last&time=201012051715&sat=


----------



## Microburst (5 Dez 2010 às 16:29)

Esperemos que seja mais eléctrico que o primeiro round aqui para estas bandas porque fora o vento forte, e a chuva a espaços, tem estado tudo muito fraquinho.


----------



## Iuri (5 Dez 2010 às 16:33)

A segunda vaga está agora a passar aqui.
A chuva está a intensificar-se...


----------



## fsl (5 Dez 2010 às 16:44)

*Em Oeiras voltou a chover, e está muito escuro para SW:

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 05-12-10 16:40)
Temperatura: 17.1°C	Wind chill: 16.1°C	Humidade: 92%	Ponto Condensação: 15.8°C
Pressão: 1001.4 hPa	Vento: 19.3 km/hr  SSE	Precipitação: 3.8 mm/hr	Precipitação hoje: 20.6 mm*


----------



## thunderboy (5 Dez 2010 às 16:50)

Por aqui tem rendido chuva e pêras! 45.9mm
16.4ºC
Vento fraco de S


----------



## Iuri (5 Dez 2010 às 16:50)

A zona sudoeste do Atlântico parece uma linha de produção de células zangadas...


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 16:52)

Céu muito nublado (escuro a Sudoeste).

Temperatura - 16.5ºC

Precipitação - 16.8mm


----------



## mortagua (5 Dez 2010 às 16:53)

Iuri disse:


> A zona sudoeste do Atlântico parece uma linha de produção de células zangadas...



Mas olha que eu gosto delas assim, bem zangadas  
Então para a noite ainda melhor


----------



## rafaeljona (5 Dez 2010 às 16:57)

Dia tipico de Inverno aqui em Torres Vedras, menos a temperatura que está bem alta para esta altura do ano.
Vento forte todo o dia, chuva por vezes forte e por vezes granizo
Não tenho material para registar o tempo, mas seguramete rajadas por vezes de 100 km/h ou mais.
Na rua está mais calor do que em casa. 
Há poucos minutos a luz de 10 em 10 minutos ia a baixo.


----------



## Aspvl (5 Dez 2010 às 16:58)

pequena quebra de energia aqui na baixa de lisboa


----------



## Iuri (5 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

mortagua disse:


> Mas olha que eu gosto delas assim, bem zangadas
> Então para a noite ainda melhor



Eu também... quanto mais zangadas melhor, desde que não provoque danos para ninguém.
As próximas horas vão ser muito interessantes do ponto de vista meteorológico.


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

> *Oeiras: agitação marítima corta Marginal entre Paço de Arcos e Alto da Boa Viagem*
> 
> A PSP encerrou hoje ao trânsito a Estrada Marginal entre Paço de Arcos e o Alto da Boa Viagem, nos dois sentidos, devido a forte agitação marítima, informou a Câmara de Oeiras.


http://www.publico.pt/Local/oeiras-...re-paco-de-arcos-e-alto-da-boa-viagem_1469575


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2010 às 17:05)

Por aqui já a algum tempo que não chove, o acumulado de hoje vai nos 12.6mm, venha mais.


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 17:09)

Depois de umas boas dezenas de minutos sem chover, ela volta de novo embora fraca. 

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h - 16.9mm


----------



## squidward (5 Dez 2010 às 17:18)

dia de muita chuva e vento trovoadas = zero (já começo a ficar impaciente)


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 17:28)

23,0 mm e céu nublado, de momento não chove.

Estou com 16,1ºC e vento moderado de sul que se encontra a rodar pra sudoeste.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/meteoqueluz


----------



## rafaeljona (5 Dez 2010 às 17:37)

depois de bons minutos sem chover, volta em força a chuva  intrevalando entre moderada e forte de á uns minutos para cá.
O vento continua forte, mas menos intenso do que á tarde.
Há possibilidade de vir trovoada ainda para hoje?


----------



## mortagua (5 Dez 2010 às 17:51)

A luz falhou durante 5min xD


----------



## mortagua (5 Dez 2010 às 18:06)

Muito abafado na rua, no ponto para uma bela trovoada!


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 18:07)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado neste momento


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Dez 2010 às 18:07)

16.3ºC 93% 999.2 hPa

13.4 mm desde as 0 horas. O dia tem sido marcado pela chuva e pelo vento que por vezes são fortes.


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2010 às 18:09)

Figueira da Foz



> A chuva diluviana, empurrada pelo vento, inundou, entre as 13H00 e as 14H00 de hoje, várias zonas da cidade da Figueira da Foz.
> 
> O centro comercial Figueira Shopping também foi atingido pelas cheias. A água entrou através da porta principal do edifício e inundou o parque de estacionamento subterrâneo.
> 
> A situação agravou-se com a subida da maré, não obstante o esforço dos bombeiros e da Proteção Civil Municipal.


http://www.asbeiras.pt/2010/12/temporal-provoca-inundacoes-na-figueira-da-foz/


----------



## Microburst (5 Dez 2010 às 18:23)

Por Almada nesta altura está abafado e a visibilidade é reduzida devido a um misto de chuva fraca e nevoeiro, com vento moderado de Sueste. Alguém viu por aí uma trovoada?


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 18:26)

Microburst disse:


> Por Almada nesta altura está abafado e a visibilidade é reduzida devido a um misto de chuva fraca e nevoeiro, com vento moderado de Sueste. Alguém viu por aí uma trovoada?



Não.

________

O vento abrandou e a chuva parou..


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2010 às 18:26)

Boa noite.

Tarde marcada por chuva, por vezes muito forte. O rain rate atingiu os *102mm/h* às 15:33, e tenho recolhidos, até ao momento, *45,6mm* de precipitação.

A temperatura máxima foi de *17,9ºC* e actualmente sigo com 16,0ºC.

Humidade nos 90% e pressão nos 1002 hPa.


Levo *1008mm* acumulados este ano. O maior valor anual desde que faço registos de precipitação.


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 18:36)

Tenho impressão que  bem ao longe, mas...


----------



## mortagua (5 Dez 2010 às 18:39)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Tenho impressão que  bem ao longe, mas...



É capaz, acabou de haver uma DE a O de Lisboa.


----------



## F_R (5 Dez 2010 às 18:41)

15.6ºC e 16.2mm


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 18:42)

mortagua disse:


> É capaz, acabou de haver uma DE a O de Lisboa.



Essa está muito longe de mim para ter ouvido qualquer ruido...

_________________________________________________________

Temperatura - 16ºC

Precipitação - 17mm


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2010 às 18:42)

Por aqui em Setúbal volta e meia caem boas cargas de agua como ainda agora! a precipitação vai nos 13,8mm 

Temperatura actual 16,7ºC

Para mim esta zona vai ver boa possibilidade de trovoadas e chuvas mais fortes a partir das 21/22h

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## DRC (5 Dez 2010 às 18:42)

Chove forte agora pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Teles (5 Dez 2010 às 18:45)

Boas, por aqui 27,1mm , temperatura actual de 15,4ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2010 às 18:48)

O vento diminuiu um bocado agora ao anoitecer, encontrando-se moderado, de vez em quando caiem boas cargas de água, mas até ao momento não houve mais sinal de trovoada, esperemos pela chegada das células vindas do Atlântico.. 

Sigo com 16,9ºC e pressão nos 1001 hPa.


----------



## RMira (5 Dez 2010 às 18:53)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui em Setúbal volta e meia caem boas cargas de agua como ainda agora! a precipitação vai nos 13,8mm
> 
> Temperatura actual 16,7ºC
> 
> ...



Esperemos que sim Miguel 

Porque até agora tem sido muito fraco a nível de trovoada por cá.

De registar que faltou aqui a luz por 5 minutos pot volta das 16h30.


----------



## bewild (5 Dez 2010 às 18:56)

Boas tardes a todos! O dia de hoje até está a ser agradável, bastante chuva, vento moderado a forte só falta mesmo é uma boa trovoada para termos a cereja no topo do bolo.

Neste momento em Sto. Quintino chove fraco e o vento sopra moderado.

Vamos aguardar pacientemente o que todos querem...


----------



## meteo (5 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

Primeiro trovão que ouvi! A sul daqui e já bem audivel.


Tem sido uma tarde de muita chuva...*25.6 mm* registados na estação de Oeiras.


----------



## Rainy (5 Dez 2010 às 18:59)

Acabou da cair um relampago, mas fracote.
Continua um calor, isto vai dar para o torto.


----------



## mortagua (5 Dez 2010 às 19:01)

Rainy disse:


> Acabou da cair um relampago, mas fracote.
> Continua um calor, isto vai dar para o torto.



Desde que seja trovoada torta


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 19:02)

Festival eléctrico nocturno num Domingo


----------



## NunoBrito (5 Dez 2010 às 19:03)

Ouvi ao longe o primeiro trovão do dia. Será que estão a chegar?

Espero bem que sim!


----------



## bewild (5 Dez 2010 às 19:03)

Rainy disse:


> Acabou da cair um relampago, mas fracote.
> Continua um calor, isto vai dar para o torto.



A ver se "caem" muitos mais relampagos, eu quero é barulho!


----------



## rafaeljona (5 Dez 2010 às 19:05)

grande trovão á poucos segundos 
até estremeceu as minhas janelas
Continua chuva moderada. Já chova bem á 2 horas


----------



## bewild (5 Dez 2010 às 19:08)

rafaeljona disse:


> grande trovão á poucos segundos
> até estremeceu as minhas janelas
> Continua chuva moderada. Já chova bem á 2 horas



Aqui ainda não chegou nada. 

A ver se começa um bom festival para ir ao cimo da serra captar uma pictures!


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 19:08)

Chove moderado agora


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

Cai uma grande chuvada em Setúbal a algum tempo!! já vou com 20,0mm de chuva


----------



## rafaeljona (5 Dez 2010 às 19:12)

A temperatura neste momento é de 15º C 
Cai outro trovão  mais pequeno do que o outro


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Dez 2010 às 19:12)

Parece que já anda a fazer trovoada nas redondezas. O vento diminuiu de intensidade para... 0 km/h.

Há pouco 15.4 mm; 15.8ºC 93% 998.9 hPa


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2010 às 19:14)

E ja vou com 26,4mm


----------



## mortagua (5 Dez 2010 às 19:17)

Por aqui chuva fraca, e nada de trovoada


----------



## GFVB (5 Dez 2010 às 19:19)

Boa tarde! Aqui pela Caparica já cantou a trovoada, mas por agora nem sinal dela. Chove moderadamente e estou com registo de 16.4º


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Dez 2010 às 19:26)

Eis que acabo de ouvir um trovão, muito longe.
Chove bastante.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2010 às 19:28)

O diluvio acalmou a continuar aquele ritmo seria no mínimo problemático!! agora chove a temperatura é de 16,1ºC e o vento sopra agora fraco, a precipitação vai em 27,6mm

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Dez 2010 às 19:31)

Trovão, de novo 
Chuva forte, 30mm acumulados.


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 19:32)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão ao longe, chove fraco neste momento.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2010 às 19:33)

Grande dilúvio agora, incrível!


----------



## mortagua (5 Dez 2010 às 19:36)

Está se a formar chuva e trovoada nos arredores de Lisboa, agora é só esperar que suba


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Dez 2010 às 19:38)

Po aqui ja chove com intensidade


----------



## N_Fig (5 Dez 2010 às 19:43)

Boas,
Por aqui neste momento não chove, mas de manhã e até por volta das 3/4 horas caí uma grande chuvada com alguma trovoada. Abri a janela e senti uma coisa que já não sentia à bastante tempo: ar quente.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Dez 2010 às 19:46)

Um autêntico dilúvio. Em 5 minutos 7 mm estão agora 22 mm acumulados.


----------



## NfrG (5 Dez 2010 às 19:49)

Sigo com 16ºC e chuva, que por vezes é forte.
Acho que já trovejou uma vez mas foi "ao longe", portanto não tenho a certeza.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Dez 2010 às 19:49)

Aqui em Alhos-Vedros (margem sul) chove de uma maneira que já não via a muito


----------



## Reportorio (5 Dez 2010 às 19:49)

Aqui chove bem, de quando em vez oiço trovões, temperatura 16.9ºC, 1000hPA.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Dez 2010 às 19:50)

NfrG disse:


> Sigo com 16ºC e chuva, que por vezes é forte.
> Acho que já trovejou uma vez mas foi "ao longe", portanto não tenho a certeza.



Confirmo 
Trovoada e chuva forte !
PS : Chove torrencialmente, estou a acumular imenso, estou com 33.5mm.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Dez 2010 às 19:58)

26.9 mm Mais de 10 mm em apenas uma hora.

15.8ºC 94% 998.2 hPa


----------



## NfrG (5 Dez 2010 às 19:58)

Bem me parecia 

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en
E que venha ela!


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2010 às 19:59)

Continua a chover mas de forma mais fraca, as células enormes que ai vêm é que metem respeito! 

1000 hPa e a descer, 16,6ºC.


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 20:06)

Temperatura - 15.5ºC

Precipitação - 23.0mm


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 20:06)

*Mau tempo deixa 10 mil pessoas sem luz*



> Cerca de 10 000 pessoas estão sem eletricidade nas zonas de Leiria, Caldas da Rainha e Torres Novas, na sequência do mau tempo que está a assolar o país.
> 
> "Tivemos um pico de 40 000 clientes sem eletricidade à hora do almoço e, neste momento, temos 75 por cento dos clientes já ligados", afirmou Maria Antónia Fonseca, do gabinete de comunicação da EDP Distribuição.
> 
> ...



in: JN


----------



## luicchi (5 Dez 2010 às 20:16)

João Soares disse:


> *Mau tempo deixa 10 mil pessoas sem luz*
> 
> 
> 
> in: JN



confirmo é verdade....4 vezes aqui na marinha Grande...
já agora alguem consegue aceder ao site do IM...durante todo o dia eu não consegui!!!
muito vento por aqui , chuva forte a espaços...e volta e meia piralampos...


----------



## telegram (5 Dez 2010 às 20:17)

17ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 20:18)

Chuva forte por aqui, já rendeu até ao momento 31,4mm.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/meteoqueluz


----------



## thunderboy (5 Dez 2010 às 20:18)

Já passei os 50mm e sigo agora com 50.9mm
15.4ºC


----------



## Aspvl (5 Dez 2010 às 20:22)

Ainda vamos ter actividade eléctrica?


----------



## Profetaa (5 Dez 2010 às 20:35)

Boa tarde.
Temperatura sempre a subir, actual 15.9º
Rajada maxima do dia de hoje: 46.5 km/h
Precipitação total de hoje:24.6mm


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Dez 2010 às 20:39)

Sigo com 16.7ºC e chove fraco.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Dez 2010 às 20:43)

E eis que chego aos 34 mm.

As duas últimas horas têm sido de fartura para a grande Lisboa.

16.8ºC 95% 997.6 hPa


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 20:49)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado!


----------



## NfrG (5 Dez 2010 às 20:50)

Chove fraco neste momento.

Off-topic: O site do IM já está a funcionar normalmente.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2010 às 20:51)

Por aqui apenas chove fraco, parece que tenho um escudo por cima de mim, as trovoadas passam todas ao lado!


----------



## RMira (5 Dez 2010 às 20:51)

Como resultado do diluvio momentaneo que se abateu sobre Setúbal por volta das 19h00 cá fica o registo fotográfico da acumulação de água na minha rua:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mortagua (5 Dez 2010 às 20:51)

NfrG disse:


> Chove fraco neste momento.
> 
> Off-topic: O site do IM já está a funcionar normalmente.



Eu não consigo entrar na mesma!


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Dez 2010 às 20:54)

*ISTO NÃO É UM CHAT !!*
--------

Agora sigo com vento forte e chuva forte.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2010 às 20:56)

Começa a chover bem, outra vez acompanhada de boas rajadas, será que esta célula que está a passar por aqui dará em algo?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Dez 2010 às 20:56)

Onde deve estar a cair bem tambem é na zona de Sintra e a Norte de Sintra 

Esta noite promete,muito bom para ir acompanhando 

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=sp&type=last&time=201012052145&sat=


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2010 às 21:00)

Está a chover de forma torrencial agora!


----------



## StormFairy (5 Dez 2010 às 21:03)

Boas

Nesta ultima hora sente-se um agravar do estado do tempo. O vento que já havia acalmado durante algumas horas, volta a intensificar-se.

Dando uma espreitadela à estação do meu vizinho verifico que aqui nesta área estamos com :

Pressão : 999.8 hpa  e a descer ...

Temperatura : 18.3 C e a subir

nas ultimas 3 horas caíram 9.6mm 

O vento que já registou uma rajada de 78.9 km/h sopra agora de SSO


----------



## rcjla (5 Dez 2010 às 21:03)

A estação de Mira-Sintra "desligou-se" à 2 horas.
já tinha 48mm.


----------



## rcjla (5 Dez 2010 às 21:05)

chove muito !! 

gostava de saber a acumulação...


----------



## Rainy (5 Dez 2010 às 21:15)

E amanha como vai ser o decorrer do dia por aqui, tambem muito animado??


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 21:18)

_______________________________

Temperatura -16.7ºC


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Dez 2010 às 21:21)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Onde deve estar a cair bem tambem é na zona de Sintra e a Norte de Sintra
> 
> Esta noite promete,muito bom para ir acompanhando
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=sp&type=last&time=201012052145&sat=



Chuva com fartura... Pena não ter instrumento de medição mas chove forte.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

Aqui continua a chover bem, a pressão já caiu para os 999 hPa.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Dez 2010 às 21:25)

Rainy disse:


> E amanha como vai ser o decorrer do dia por aqui, tambem muito animado??



Sim.Espera-se periodos de chuva que poderao ser forte com trovoada ocasional.Esses periodos de chuva serao mais intensos na regiao litoral norte e centro.Temperatura identica à de hoje.


----------



## NfrG (5 Dez 2010 às 21:25)

Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento!


----------



## Rainy (5 Dez 2010 às 21:29)

Acabei de ver um pequeno "tornado" na chuva, mesmo estranho que pareçia puxar a mesma em seu redor


----------



## mortagua (5 Dez 2010 às 21:29)

Mais de metade de Pombal encontra-se ás escuras!!


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Dez 2010 às 21:31)

Trovoada por aqui é que nem vê-la


----------



## NfrG (5 Dez 2010 às 21:31)

A chuva não para e se eu abrir a janela, sinto o ar quente na rua 
Já agora, é impressão minha ou a trovoada por enquanto deu tréguas?


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 21:35)

Um aguaceiro forte neste momento acompanhado de rajadas fortes de vento.


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

> *Sapadores de Lisboa com todas as viaturas na rua devido a inundações*
> As zonas na Baixa lisboeta são as mais afectadas.
> 
> Todas as viaturas do Regimento dos Sapadores Bombeiros de Lisboa estão nas ruas da capital para responder às inundações provocadas pela forte chuva que caiu hoje ao princípio da noite, revelou a corporação.
> ...


http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/b...aturas-na-rua-devido-a-inundacoes_106087.html


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Dez 2010 às 21:42)

O site do IM voltou a estar operacional. Pena que a colocação de imagens do Radar ou do Satélite demore tanto tempo. Se, p.ex. o Sat24 mete as imagens quase em tempo real porque é que o Im não consegue fazer algo aproximado?


----------



## PTbig (5 Dez 2010 às 21:55)

Boas e pelo que parece Mira-Sintra continua sem Luz eu estava la quando faltou agora tentei aceder a estação do Gilmet e não tem novos dados desde as 18:53


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 22:01)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h - 28.6mm


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2010 às 22:04)

Em S. Martinho, choveu praticamente o dia todo... não tenho qualquer pluviómetro aqui, mas o acumulado deve ter sido bem alto, a rondar os 40/50mm, senão mais.
A temperatura mantém-se estável, mas o sensor meteu férias novamente, se bem que a última leitura do comatoso aparelho indicou 16.7ºC.
Amanhã, de volta a casa...


----------



## NfrG (5 Dez 2010 às 22:06)

Sigo com 16,7ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Lousano (5 Dez 2010 às 22:07)

Neste momento 16,9ºC, vento 30 km/h e 27,7mm acumulados, mas não chove.

Estação novamente online... (se não voltar muito vento).


----------



## N_Fig (5 Dez 2010 às 22:07)

Neste momento chuva moderada, sem trovoada.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 22:08)

Por aqui não chove, e adensa-se o nevoeiro.

Estou com 17,3ºC e fraco/moderado de SW neste momento, já tive 80 km/h.

35,8 mm até ao momento.


----------



## squidward (5 Dez 2010 às 22:10)

dia inteiro a chover sem interrupções de assinalar também chuva moderada a forte continuamente entre as 21:00 e as 21:30 
O grande flop do dia é sem dúvida as trovoadas(ou a falta delas) nem uma
tantas células e não descargam nada...


----------



## telegram (5 Dez 2010 às 22:14)

16ºC e uma grande calmaria.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Dez 2010 às 22:18)

Pouco vento, chuva moderada, humidade elevada e um sensação de calore enorme.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Dez 2010 às 22:29)

Completamente surreal! Já levo 64.3mm acumulados hoje
14.9ºC


----------



## BrOliveira (5 Dez 2010 às 22:32)

telegram disse:


> 16ºC e uma grande calmaria.



Em Que zona da Figueira? Na cidade?


----------



## BrOliveira (5 Dez 2010 às 22:33)

N_Fig disse:


> Pouco vento, chuva moderada, humidade elevada e um sensação de calore enorme.



Em que zona da Figueira? De que lado do rio estás?


----------



## telegram (5 Dez 2010 às 22:34)

BrOliveira disse:


> Em Que zona da Figueira? Na cidade?



Estou na margem sul. Junto ao hospital.


----------



## BrOliveira (5 Dez 2010 às 22:37)

telegram disse:


> Estou na margem sul. Junto ao hospital.



 Cova ou Gala? Nada de confusões !!!


----------



## Teles (5 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

Boas , por aqui a chuva abrandou um pouco mais de momento já leva de precipitação acumulada 40,3mm


----------



## F_R (5 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

Chuva forte e grande trovão a pouco

35.8mm acumulados e neste momento estão 15.1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (5 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

"apenas" 24,6 mm acumulados. Parece que nas redondezas é onde caiu menos precipitação. 

Calor agradável na rua, agora com 18,5ºC


----------



## Rainy (5 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

Amanha o que é que nos vai afectar? será esta linha instavel ou outra?


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

Parece que nessa zona tem sido uma festa


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 23:02)

HotSpot disse:


> "apenas" 24,6 mm acumulados. Parece que nas redondezas é onde caiu menos precipitação.
> 
> Calor agradável na rua, agora com 18,5ºC



Mas eu não fiquei muito a frente.. apenas acumulei 28.6mm


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2010 às 23:03)

Extremos em Setúbal hoje: 

Mínima:*12,1ºC*
Máxima:*19,5ºC*

Rajada máxima:*68km/h SW*

Precipitação total:*30,8mm*
Rain rate máximo:*122,6mm/h (19:10)*

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2010 às 23:05)

PTbig disse:


> Boas e pelo que parece Mira-Sintra continua sem Luz eu estava la quando faltou agora tentei aceder a estação do Gilmet e não tem novos dados desde as 18:53




Fiquei cerca de 4h sem iluminação. Enquanto isso, vi chover, por vezes de maneira bem agressiva.

Registo então *71,7mm* de precipitação acumulada, com destaque para os 14,7mm que caíram entre as 20h e as 21h. 

De momento, continua a chover e a temperatura subiu para os 17,4ºC.

Pressão nos 1001 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 23:05)

*Bombeiros Sapadores com todas as viaturas na rua devido a inundações*


> Todas as viaturas do Regimento dos Sapadores Bombeiros de Lisboa estão nas ruas da capital devido às inundações provocadas pela forte chuva que caiu, este domingo, ao princípio da noite, segundo fonte da corporação.
> 
> A mesma fonte indicou que as zonas mais afectadas são as localizadas na Baixa lisboeta e lembrou que maré está baixa, porque, caso contrário, a situação iria piorar.
> 
> TSF



*Sapadores Bombeiros registam 44 inundações numa hora em Lisboa*


> O Regimento de Sapadores Bombeiros de Lisboa registou hoje 44 inundações por toda a cidade, incluindo o Parque das Nações, apenas numa hora, entre as 20:14 e as 21:16.
> 
> Fonte da corporação disse à Lusa que as situações de inundação multiplicaram-se por diversas zonas da capital devido às fortes chuvadas do princípio da noite.
> 
> ...


----------



## rafaeljona (5 Dez 2010 às 23:05)

Por Torres Vedras continua chuva moderada, temporariamente forte.
Vento quase nulo.
16 graus, não tenho pluviometro, mas deve ter caido bem perto dos 50 mm durante este dia.
Pressão nos 999 hPa


----------



## Lousano (5 Dez 2010 às 23:08)

Atingi os 30mm acumulados.


----------



## NunoBrito (5 Dez 2010 às 23:12)




----------



## rufer (5 Dez 2010 às 23:24)

Boas pessoal.

Aqui por Bemposta, zona de Abrantes, caiu uma forte chuvada com trovoada.

Registam-se já pequenas inundações.

Agora parece ter acalmado um pouco.

Infelizmente não tenho pluviómetro para fornecer dados.


----------



## rcjla (5 Dez 2010 às 23:48)

Gilmet disse:


> Fiquei cerca de 4h sem iluminação. Enquanto isso, vi chover, por vezes de maneira bem agressiva.
> 
> Registo então *71,7mm* de precipitação acumulada, com destaque para os 14,7mm que caíram entre as 20h e as 21h.
> 
> ...



Um fartote! *72,6mm* agora!


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2010 às 23:52)

Bem por aqui depois de umas 2 horas sem chover, lá volta ela


----------



## NunoBrito (6 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,3ºC (+7,2ºC em relação a ontem)

Mín - 10,6ºC (+7,6ºC em relação a ontem)

Precipitação - 36,2 mm

Rajada máxima - 80 km/h


----------



## meteo (6 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

miguel disse:


> Extremos em Setúbal hoje:
> 
> Mínima:*12,1ºC*
> Máxima:*19,5ºC*
> ...



Em Oeiras também *30,8 mm* 

Mas até pareceu mais..Várias horas de chuva forte! Na Parede cairam 45 mm,e até é aqui perto.
Trovões foram 2.
Dia mesmo à Outono!


----------



## thunderboy (6 Dez 2010 às 00:06)

Acabo o dia com 64.3mm acumulados.


----------



## PDias (6 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

Boa noite,

por aqui foi um dia de chuva por vezes moderada a forte (32,4mm), uns 3 ou 4 relâmpagos, e o vento esteve moderado (raj. máx. 39,2km/h) acalmando agora para a noite, a temperatura miníma foi de 8,5ºC e a máxima 18,0ºC.
Actualmente estão 16,5ºC com 99% hum/rel, vento fraco de SW, pressão nos 997,0hpa e uns chuviscos.


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 00:11)

thunderboy disse:


> Acabo o dia com 64.3mm acumulados.



Só para te gabares 

_________________________-

Precipitaçao acumulada ontem - 28.7mm


----------



## Lousano (6 Dez 2010 às 00:17)

Resumo de ontem:

Tmax: 18,1ºC

Tmin: 7,6ºC

Precip: 31,5mm

Raj. max: 111,5 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2010 às 00:30)

*Extremos de dia 03-12-2010:*







---

*Extremos de Anteontem:*






---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento sigo com 17,0ºC. Está tudo mais calmo, agora.


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 01:47)

As células que se estão a formar a Oeste já têm bastante actividade eléctrica 

______________________________

Precipitação desde as 0h - 0.2mm


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Dez 2010 às 01:51)

Bem, por volta das 22h fiz uma das piores viagens Évora - Margem Sul, grandes chuvadas e grandes células a descarregarem água de uma forma muito forte. Alturas em que tinha de ir a 50km/h na Auto-estrada. 

Contudo a temperatura estava muitíssimo agradável, chegou a marcar 18º  O que comparativamente aos dias anteriores é óptimo.


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Dez 2010 às 10:22)

manhã tropical de 2a feira pela grande Lisboa 18.9 graus neste momento. a tendencia e para aumentar pelo menos ate a chegada de mais instabilidade.


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2010 às 11:04)

PedroAfonso disse:


> manhã tropical de 2a feira pela grande Lisboa 18.9 graus neste momento. a tendencia e para aumentar pelo menos ate a chegada de mais instabilidade.



Bom dia

É verdade, bem abafada e ventosa esta manhã. É impressão minha ou vem na nossa direcção uma célula muito interessante?


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2010 às 11:07)

Se vier e chegar a terra vem desfasada daquilo que davam os modelos porque vai coincindir com a hora que davam as maiores abertas ....


----------



## Teles (6 Dez 2010 às 11:07)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 18,3 e precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 5,1mm


----------



## RMira (6 Dez 2010 às 12:09)

Começa a chover em Lisboa...


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Dez 2010 às 12:10)

Mínima bastante alta para a altura, *16,4ºC*.

Sigo com 18,4ºC, a humidade deve rondar os 100%, o ar "cola-se" à gente e com esta temperatura ainda fica pior.

O céu encontra-se encoberto e pelas imagens de Satélite, uma potente célula está a caminho de Lisboa e Setúbal, esperemos que seja desta! 

1004 hPa, vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 12:29)

JFPT disse:


> Mínima bastante alta para a altura, *16,4ºC*.
> 
> Sigo com 18,4ºC, a humidade deve rondar os 100%, o ar "cola-se" à gente e com esta temperatura ainda fica pior.
> 
> ...



é verdade!!! esperemos... 

3.6mm acumulados desde as 0h


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2010 às 12:55)

Madrugada com temperatura a não descer dos *15,8ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 16,8ºC e, por incrível que pareça, ainda não acumulei sequer 1mm de precipitação. A manhã tem sido de céu encoberto, tendo até ocorrido alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas sem possibilitar o descolar dos 0,0mm.

Humidade nos 91% e pressão a 1003 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 12:59)

Precipitação total acumulada este mês - 41.2mm


----------



## F_R (6 Dez 2010 às 13:26)

Volta a chover neste momento.

Desde as 0 horas estão acumulados 3.2mm

Agora 17.4ºC

Mínima de 14.5ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Dez 2010 às 13:49)

Boas

Nevoeiro cerrado que não deixa ver alem dos 20 metros  vou tentar baixar de altitude e ir até à praia a ver se o nevoeiro se mantém.

Vento fraco ou nulo, morrinha constante.

Em aproximação aqui da entrada do Tejo um célula activa, que para mim morre antes de tocar em terra.

Abraços


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2010 às 14:01)

Boas ..
Parece-me ter agora ter ouvido um trovão, foi muito longe e abafado
Sigo com 18.1ºC e tudo muito calmo ...


----------



## RMira (6 Dez 2010 às 14:02)

andres disse:


> Boas ..
> Parece-me ter agora ter ouvido um trovão, foi muito longe e abafado
> Sigo com 18.1ºC e tudo muito calmo ...



Também ouvi aqui em Lisboa...a parte activa da célula está a chegar...


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2010 às 14:08)

Esperemos que continue activa, sim, porque ultimamente têm tido a falta de educação de desligar o interruptor quando chegam a terra aqui na área da Grande Lisboa.


----------



## RMira (6 Dez 2010 às 14:14)

Microburst disse:


> Esperemos que continue activa, sim, porque ultimamente têm tido a falta de educação de desligar o interruptor quando chegam a terra aqui na área da Grande Lisboa.



E é o que parece estar a acontecer.


----------



## mortagua (6 Dez 2010 às 14:43)

Esta a formar-se uma célula a sudoeste com actividade eléctrica!!


----------



## telegram (6 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

mortagua disse:


> Esta a formar-se uma célula a sudoeste com actividade eléctrica!!



Será que vou outra vez ficar com a garagem inundada?


----------



## dASk (6 Dez 2010 às 15:14)

chuva e vento forte neste momento pela Moita!


----------



## mortagua (6 Dez 2010 às 15:20)

telegram disse:


> Será que vou outra vez ficar com a garagem inundada?



Não sei, é preciso esperar para ver ...
Mas parece que não...


----------



## Jodamensil (6 Dez 2010 às 15:48)

Está neste momento a passar mesmo em cima da zona da Grande Lisboa e arredores. Mas apenas está a deixar uma chuva ligeira


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2010 às 15:54)

Nada da tão ansiada trovoada por aqui, mas ao final da manhã/princípio da tarde um avião da TAAG terá deixado cair várias peças sobre a cidade de Almada. Por acaso vi-o descolar da Portela, mas não me apercebi de nada. 

http://www.publico.pt/Local/aviao-a...iros-de-almada-encontram-pecas-na-rua_1469718


----------



## rafaeljona (6 Dez 2010 às 16:45)

Sigo com 17º, muito abafado, algos relampagos mas nada de som
Ceu muito nublado e por vezes chuva fraca, vento fraco ou por vezes moderado de Sul.


----------



## Mix (6 Dez 2010 às 16:57)

rafaeljona disse:


> Sigo com 17º, muito abafado, algos relampagos mas nada de som
> Ceu muito nublado e por vezes chuva fraca, vento fraco ou por vezes moderado de Sul.



Relampagos para que direção ?


----------



## bewild (6 Dez 2010 às 17:22)

Mix disse:


> Relampagos para que direção ?



Eu nem relâmpagos nem som, isto que parecia um evento propicio a boas trovoadas...


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2010 às 17:43)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a manha foi calma mas a partir da hora de almoço tem chovido quase sem pousas! algumas vezes chove mesmo forte!

Precipitação acumulada até agora desde as 0h *8,4mm*

O vento sopra com rajadas a mais forte de *59,5km/h* ainda agora!

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## rafaeljona (6 Dez 2010 às 17:43)

Mix disse:


> Relampagos para que direção ?



não sei. só vi as luzes desculpa


----------



## rafaeljona (6 Dez 2010 às 17:44)

cai de vez em quando umas fortes chuvadas, ceu cada vez mais carregado, já com muitas nuvens 
há possibilidade de haver trovoada??


----------



## mortagua (6 Dez 2010 às 17:47)

Festa para o lado da figueira da foz, pois vejo muitas DE para aqueles lados


----------



## squidward (6 Dez 2010 às 17:54)

onde andam as tão prometidas trovoadas por estas bandas??


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2010 às 17:56)

Neste momento, por entre uma aberta nas nuvens, dá para ver daqui de Almada que a sul de Setúbal há uma célula de onde têm saído várias descargas eléctricas.


----------



## rafaeljona (6 Dez 2010 às 17:58)

grande quantidade de trovoes para sul
Os que vi devem ser aqueles mais a oeste
Alguem me explique como meter aqui imagens?


----------



## rafaeljona (6 Dez 2010 às 18:00)




----------



## rafaeljona (6 Dez 2010 às 18:01)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2010 às 18:08)

Caiu um aguaceiro com uma fúria inacreditável parecia gelo a cair e não agua  não durou foi mais de 10 segundos  vejo relâmpagos a este de Setúbal.

17,3ºC
96%Hr
1000,0hpa
vento moderado com rajadas
8,6mm


----------



## BrOliveira (6 Dez 2010 às 18:30)

Microburst disse:


> Neste momento, por entre uma aberta nas nuvens, dá para ver daqui de Almada que a sul de Setúbal há uma célula de onde têm saído várias descargas eléctricas.



É melhor cair DE do que peças de B777 da TAAG...


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 18:31)

miguel disse:


> Precipitação acumulada até agora desde as 0h *8,4mm*



Valores muito próximos dos meus, acumulei desde as 0h 8.5mm 

Temperatura actual - 16.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2010 às 19:02)

Boa Noite

Ontém á noite estive de serviço, e só digo uma coisa que espectáculo de noite, foi desde as 19horas até práticamente á meia noite sempre a chover forte e com algumas trovoadas, depois fui para santarém e o cenário ainda era pior, a chuva essa era bem mais forte, nas estradas era só grandes lençois de água, que até pareciam piscinas, o vento também soprava forte e de vez em quando lá se via uns relâmpagos a rasgar os céus, simplesmente lindo, cheguei ao couço por volta das 23horas e um pouco mais para o interior avistava poderosos raios.

Hoje começou a chover a partir da tarde, ora forte ora mais fraco, mas sem comparação possivél com ontém á noite.


----------



## dASk (6 Dez 2010 às 19:04)

pois.. eu aqui tenho que me contentar com os 2mm! :P mas a julgar pelas imagens de satelite vai haver mais daqui nada!


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 19:17)

dASk disse:


> pois.. eu aqui tenho que me contentar com os 2mm! :P mas a julgar pelas imagens de satelite vai haver mais daqui nada!



Hoje já vou em 8.5mm 

Será desta ??


----------



## mortagua (6 Dez 2010 às 19:18)

Por aqui vejo muitos relâmpagos a Norte! Não volta para traz, é pena pois tem muita actividade!!!! 
De coimbra para Cima é que têm sorte.  Lá vai da boa


----------



## dASk (6 Dez 2010 às 19:23)

ta tudo a perder força.. ja estou chateado.


----------



## NfrG (6 Dez 2010 às 20:35)

Boa noite

Sigo com ora céu muito nublado, ora chuva fraca. 
Eram 7:40 quando saí de casa, e sentia-se bastante o ar quente.

Dia de chuva e vento moderado.


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 20:41)

O centro da depressão está a Oeste e a dirigir-se para o Continente!
E o que leva à frente ? muitas células a nascer e a crescer... penso que será desta! 

Temperatura actual -*16.4ºC*

Precipitação desde as 0h - 8.5mm


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 21:01)

Ora bem...







fonte: imapweather.com


----------



## Teles (6 Dez 2010 às 21:05)

boas, por aqui temperatura actual de 17,5ºC e precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 8,0mm


----------



## N_Fig (6 Dez 2010 às 21:08)

Muita chuva por volta das 6 e meia 7 horas, agora uma sensação de muito calor, muito abafado.


----------



## Lousano (6 Dez 2010 às 21:09)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia quente e húmido, que me faz pensar em plantar por aqui uns coqueiros e umas bananeiras. 

Max: 18,5ºC

Min: 15,2ºC

Precip: 7,1mm

O vento tem sido moderado a forte, rajada máxima de 49,9 km/h.

Neste momento 17,6ºC


----------



## rafaeljona (6 Dez 2010 às 21:32)

Áqui em Torres Vedras, sigo com 17º C , humidade em 95 e periodos de chuva fraca. Vento moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2010 às 21:35)

Incrivel, segundo o IM estão neste momento 27.8ºC em Coruche


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2010 às 21:47)

BrOliveira disse:


> É melhor cair DE do que peças de B777 da TAAG...



Muito melhor, e mais divertido também.  

Bom, por Almada acabou de cair há pouco um aguaceiro fraco (mais peças do Boeing 777 da TAAG nem por isso visto o mesmo estar sossegadito na placa da Portela ), e a constante tem sido o vento morno de rajada do quadrante sul. 

Por vezes, entre abertas nesta sopa de nuvens e humidade que é possível  encontrar por aqui, dá para ver que a Leste e Sueste há relâmpagos esporádicos, mas difusos o suficiente para se perceber que estão bem longe. Sigo com 18,1ºC, 95% de humidade e pressão nos 999hpa.


----------



## mortagua (6 Dez 2010 às 21:53)

Microburst disse:


> Muito melhor, e mais divertido também.
> 
> Bom, por Almada acabou de cair há pouco um aguaceiro fraco (mais peças do Boeing 777 da TAAG nem por isso visto o mesmo estar sossegadito na placa da Portela ), e a constante tem sido o vento morno de rajada do quadrante sul.
> 
> Por vezes, entre abertas nesta sopa de nuvens e humidade que é possível  encontrar por aqui, dá para ver que a Leste e Sueste há relâmpagos esporádicos, mas difusos o suficiente para se perceber que estão bem longe. Sigo com 18,1ºC, 95% de humidade e pressão nos 999hpa.



Ela que venha!


----------



## Teles (6 Dez 2010 às 22:02)

Para mais tarde recordar


----------



## squidward (6 Dez 2010 às 22:20)

por aqui chuva, chuva e mais chuva...ainda agora caiu um aguaceiro com pingas bem grossas. Trovoadas que é bom, nada!! Total fiasco até agora


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2010 às 22:25)

Estão células a nascer a sul de Setúbal já é visível os relâmpagos  agora é ver se passa perto ou ainda distante mas pelo Sat diria que vai passar perto se não for mesmo em cima    

17,6ºC


----------



## N_Fig (6 Dez 2010 às 22:27)

Teles disse:


> Para mais tarde recordar



Lol Coruche enganou-se na estação do ano 
Por aqui continua sem chover.


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 22:27)

miguel disse:


> Estão células a nascer a sul de Setúbal já é visível os relâmpagos  agora é ver se passa perto ou ainda distante mas pelo Sat diria que vai passar perto se não for mesmo em cima
> 
> 17,6ºC



Estás a ver o mesmo que eu, ou é impressão minhas que estão a nascer células a sul de mim? 


Temperatura - 16.5ºC


----------



## telegram (6 Dez 2010 às 22:38)

Aquelas formações a aproximar-se da zona Oeste poderão significar muita chuva?

http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 22:39)

Bem pessoal estou...  com esta informação do Estofex:

... Iberia ...

Placed under rather cold upper levels, surface low remains quite stationary during the morning hours and finally makes some progress eastwards later towards Wednesday. It maintains its strength with persisting warm and humid air advection into SW parts of Europe. At mid-levels, quite strong jet wraps around the trough axis with strong deep layer shear in excess of 25-30 m/s. It seems that veering profiles will also enhance LL shear/SREH (above 15 m/s of LLS and above 200 m^2/s^2 of SREH3). Models are confidently simulating several hundreds J/kg of MLCAPE.

It seems that persisting SW flow and large-scale ascent will be favorable for extensive rainfall across much of Iberian Peninsula, resulting in high rainfall accumulations. However, placed in rather unstable and sheared environment, numerous embedded organized storms, including severe storms, seem likely as well. The main threat will be excessive convective rainfall locally, especially where it will combine with persisting/maintaining orographic effects (SW Iberia). Additionally, high SREH/shear values suggest that rotating storms are possible, bringing marginal threat for strong winds, small hail or even tornadoes especially along the coastal areas. High shear could also support training effect of the storms and enhance flash floods threat additionally.
*However, high-end level 1 threat has been issued for much of Iberia, but it might need to be upgraded into level 2 in case of larger coverage or severe storms with intense rain.*

Será??


Temperatura - 16.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2010 às 23:02)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *17,4ºC*, neste monótono dia de céu encoberto, nevoeiro, e chuva, em geral fraca. Acumulei *2,0mm*.

De momento sigo com 16,9ºC, humidade nos 92% e pressão nos 1002 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 23:15)

Eis que avisto os 2 primeiros relâmpagos e agora acabei de ouvir o trovão muito abafado ainda!! vem aí


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Dez 2010 às 23:20)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Eis que avisto os 2 primeiros relâmpagos e agora acabei de ouvir o trovão muito abafado ainda!! vem aí



Confirmo, há sinal de descargas, e já vi 3 relampâgos!


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2010 às 23:24)

Pese embora esteja com um lindo céu cheio de estrelas aqui por Almada, deve ser coisa temporária porque a sul e sudoeste há bastantes relâmpagos. Iluminam a célula toda que possui uma bigorna bem pronunciada.


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 23:25)

JFPT disse:


> Confirmo, há sinal de descargas, e já vi 3 relampâgos!



3??? eu já vi uns 10!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2010 às 23:26)

*Trovoada !!!*

Acabei de ouvir um trovão e alguns relampagos avisto.


----------



## JAlves (6 Dez 2010 às 23:29)

Aqui por Odivelas, enquanto fumava um cigarro á janela com o céu estrelado, avistei três grandes clarões a Sul e ouvi um trovão "abafado". 

Pena não dever passar por aqui.


----------



## jotasetubal (6 Dez 2010 às 23:33)

também já os vi, mas não os oiço....


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 23:35)

Já la vão mais de 20 relâmpagos/clarões que avisto a sul!!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2010 às 23:37)

Nova linha de instabilidade vem "subindo" agora pelo Alentejo: estende-se desde o Atlântico até à fronteira, estando agora um pouco a sul da latitude de Évora.

SAT24

ImapWeather

Temperatura das nuvens

Entretanto, parece que uma segunda vaga de instabilidade começa agora a entrar por Sagres ...


----------



## lismen (6 Dez 2010 às 23:39)

Boa noite a todos acabo de ver pela webcam do amoreiras uma bela descarga  







*Dados Actuais

Temp 18ºC
Humidade 88%
Pressão 1000
Vento SW 26 km h*


----------



## bewild (6 Dez 2010 às 23:45)

Eles que venham e acompanhados de muito barulho! Neste momento encontro-me na Amadora e isto está muito calminho, nada assinalar.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Dez 2010 às 23:46)

Já conto ao todo 14 relâmpagos, a célula se se aguentar está perfeita e passará mesmo aqui em cima!


----------



## dASk (6 Dez 2010 às 23:47)

mais uma vez Sines a feliz contemplada.. mas a Oeste daqui é bem visível outra linha que parece vir em direcção da grande Lisboa. a ver vamos.. mas esta trovoada é envergonhada :x


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2010 às 23:48)

Um festival de relâmpagos a Sul e Sudeste da célula a sul de Setúbal.

Mas muito longe, porque não oiço a trovoada.


----------



## bewild (6 Dez 2010 às 23:49)

Estava a pensar ir dormir mas assim vou me manter um pouco mais de tempo acordado para ver se tenho a sorte q os céus me tirem uma fotografia à janela.


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2010 às 23:53)

Está-se a afastar para Nordeste, a caminho do Ribatejo e Alto Alentejo. 

No entanto dá-me a sensação que há descargas a Oeste e Sudoeste de Lisboa, ainda no mar.


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 23:57)

Esta célula desloca-se para Este...mas é certo que continuo a ver clarões a Sul e oiço ás vezes trovoes muito ao longe...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Dez 2010 às 00:30)

Registo actividade eléctrica a partir de Setúbal. Mas daqui não consigo ver se é a Este ou a Sul, uma destas duas localizações é certamente.  Contudo não ouço trovões absolutamente nenhuns.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Dez 2010 às 00:47)

olá 

Mais uma dia marcado pelas temperaturas amenas, fraca amplitude térmica, vento muitas vezes forte predominando de SSW, aguaceiros pontualmente fortes contudo pelo que pude observar sem repetição das descargas verificadas no dia anterior.

De momento o vento apresenta uma intensidade entre a fraca e a moderada, sem precipitação e céu  muito nublado mas com algumas abertas.

A temperatura por aqui ronda os agradáveis *16ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (7 Dez 2010 às 00:51)

Temperatura à volta dos 16ºC, céu nublado por nuvens baixas e 0.2mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Pelas imagens de sat. vamos ter uma madrugada e um dia muito animado


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Dez 2010 às 01:03)

Aquele sector nebuloso a SW tende a avolumar-se, em princípio não será erodido ao chegar a terra. Parece prometer alguma coisa!


----------



## Geiras (7 Dez 2010 às 01:36)

Bem e despeço me com um clarão que acabei de ver para sul/sudoeste.
E...16ºC


----------



## squidward (7 Dez 2010 às 02:53)

Finalmente ouvi um trovão forte...irra!! tava dificil


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Dez 2010 às 03:09)

Boas

Aqui fica uma foto da célula que entrou a sul de Sesimbra, o nevoeiro nesta zona tem sido uma constante mau para tirar fotografias a raios mas, mesmo assim deu para fazer alguns registos.







Abraços


----------



## squidward (7 Dez 2010 às 03:48)

bem por aqui já passou a 1ª célula "decente" deste evento, descarregando muita chuva e relâmpagos também. De assinalar um forte trovão que estremeceu tudo e fez um apagão na zona sul da cidade por volta das 3:00h


----------



## F_R (7 Dez 2010 às 04:05)

Que grande chuvada agora, consigonouvir alguns trovões ao longe

15.7ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Dez 2010 às 09:48)

Avizinha-se um final de manha animado na zona litoral entre Leiria e Lisboa


----------



## mortagua (7 Dez 2010 às 10:09)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Avizinha-se um final de manha animado na zona litoral entre Leiria e Lisboa




Ainda bem


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2010 às 12:18)

Bom dia.

Madrugada com mínima de *15,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,9ºC e 0,0mm de precipitação acumulada, embora por vezes caiam aguaceiros fracos.

Humidade nos 89% e pressão a 998 hPa.


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Dez 2010 às 12:35)

Pessoal, neste momento dirige-se bastantes células nesta direcção de Lisboa.
Parece que o centro da depressão dirige-se para a zona do litoral centro, estou enganado?


----------



## PTbig (7 Dez 2010 às 12:52)

Boas pessoal

Por aqui já se ouviu 2 ou 3 belos trovões.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2010 às 12:52)

Trovoada com 17,0ºC.

997 hPa.


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Dez 2010 às 12:54)

Tá visto que devo ter um repelente Anti-Trovoadas, de forma que desisto de esperar, se vier muito bem..

Sigo com 20ºC, 998 hPa, vento forte e céu encoberto.


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Dez 2010 às 12:54)

A pressão continua a descer indo neste momento nos 997hPa. a Temperatura está nos 17,6ºC. O vento intensifica-se. 
Fica a minha duvida, o centro depressionario parece estar a dirigir-se para o litoral, o que podemos esperar?


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2010 às 13:20)

Jodamensil disse:


> A pressão continua a descer indo neste momento nos 997hPa. a Temperatura está nos 17,6ºC. O vento intensifica-se.
> Fica a minha duvida, o centro depressionario parece estar a dirigir-se para o litoral, o que podemos esperar?



O centro da depressão está previsto passar mais a norte a entrar mais ou menos pela Galiza...é de esperar um aumento do vento esta tarde e continuação dos aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2010 às 13:22)

Aqui esta madrugada apenas caíram 2,6mm trovoadas nada que tenha dado por isso... temperatura actual de 17,5ºC vento moderado com rajadas a mais forte de 63km/h 

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Dez 2010 às 13:22)

Boa tarde!
O vento começa a soprar com muita força, e a pressão a cair rapidamente, estando já nos 998hpa.
Sigo com 19.6ºC, 75%HR.
Quanto a chuva, apenas 1mm acumulado.


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Dez 2010 às 13:23)

miguel disse:


> O centro da depressão está previsto passar mais a norte a entrar mais ou menos pela Galiza...é de esperar um aumento do vento esta tarde e continuação dos aguaceiros e trovoadas.



obrigado miguel


----------



## mortagua (7 Dez 2010 às 13:34)

Por aqui céu muito escura a sudoeste, a Célula vem direitinha a mim!
Já ouso alguns , embora muito abafados.


----------



## Geiras (7 Dez 2010 às 13:46)

JFPT disse:


> Tá visto que devo ter um repelente Anti-Trovoadas, de forma que desisto de esperar, se vier muito bem..
> 
> Sigo com 20ºC, 998 hPa, vento forte e céu encoberto.



Não és o único... 

3.9mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Trovoada?? só relâmpagos ao longe...


----------



## thunderboy (7 Dez 2010 às 13:58)

Boa tarde
Forte trovoada a NE de mim para os lados da serra.
Ininterrupta como nunca tinha visto na minha vida.
Qualquer coisa bate mal!! Nuvens a rodar em sentido circular...


----------



## mortagua (7 Dez 2010 às 14:03)

thunderboy disse:


> Boa tarde
> Forte trovoada a NE de mim para os lados da serra.
> Ininterrupta como nunca tinha visto na minha vida.



Esta um pouco a este de mim, consigo ouvir e ver muitos.
Acabou de cair um trovão mesmo aqui!!


----------



## mortagua (7 Dez 2010 às 14:06)

thunderboy disse:


> Boa tarde
> Forte trovoada a NE de mim para os lados da serra.
> Ininterrupta como nunca tinha visto na minha vida.
> Qualquer coisa bate mal!! Nuvens a rodar em sentido circular...



Tenta registar isso com uma foto!


----------



## barts (7 Dez 2010 às 14:06)

Bastante chuva e alguns trovões mais ou menos entre as 13h e as 13.45h em Torres Vedras, agora parece que acalmou...


----------



## thunderboy (7 Dez 2010 às 14:09)

Penso que aquilo que por aqui passou seja um mesociclone e não estou a brincar...


----------



## bewild (7 Dez 2010 às 14:09)

Começo a ficar com inveja do pessoal, quase todos veem relampejar ou ouvem trovões e eu não dou por nada!


----------



## telegram (7 Dez 2010 às 14:17)

thunderboy disse:


> Penso que aquilo que por aqui passou seja um mesociclone e não estou a brincar...



Não há fotos disso?


----------



## cardu (7 Dez 2010 às 14:18)

encontro-me neste momento em Tomar e por aqui a trovoada também já é audível e já começa a querer falhar a luz!


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2010 às 14:23)

No radar de Loulé, às 13:30, é bem visível o aguaceiro violento que se abateu na região de Montejunto!


----------



## cardu (7 Dez 2010 às 14:32)

Tornado em tomar.......  Alerta vermelho já para esta cidade !!!!!!


----------



## Fantkboy (7 Dez 2010 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*

muita precipitaçao nesta zona...


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Dez 2010 às 14:35)

Chove bem por aqui e vento forte.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2010 às 14:36)

cardu disse:


> Tornado em tomar.......  Alerta vermelho já para esta cidade !!!!!!



Disseste "TORNADO"??


----------



## PDias (7 Dez 2010 às 14:38)

AnDré disse:


> No radar de Loulé, às 13:30, é bem visível o aguaceiro violento que se abateu na região de Montejunto!



Boa tarde, 

falei com a minha mulher que está em casa, e ela disse-me que foram cerca de 30 minutos de trovoada contínua com um período curto de chuva forte (o grosso deve ter passado ao lado da nossa localização), o vento intensificou-se estando com rajadas na ordem dos 50 a 60 km/h, disse-me também que olhando para a Serra de Montejunto o cenário era assustador.


----------



## DMiguel (7 Dez 2010 às 14:40)

Grande chuvada aqui de 1 hora seguida! 

E continua com aguaceiros até moderados.
O vento levantou de repente e está agora forte!

O que se passou aí pela zona de Montejunto/Candeeiros/Aire que se vê no radar? :O


----------



## lsalvador (7 Dez 2010 às 14:42)

cardu disse:


> Tornado em tomar.......  Alerta vermelho já para esta cidade !!!!!!



Estas a brincar ou a falar a sério ?????


----------



## thunderboy (7 Dez 2010 às 14:44)

telegram disse:


> Não há fotos disso?



Eu nem tive força para me descolar da janela e fechara boca.
Só um reparo, a Pa da estação estava em forte declínio quando olhei para a consola da estação e passado pouco tempo estava de novo de subida.


----------



## zejorge (7 Dez 2010 às 14:49)

Olá

Por aqui nada de trovoada, apenas ao longe ouvi vários trovões. A pressão está nos 995 hpa e o vento atingiu em rajada 47,4 km/h.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Dez 2010 às 14:51)

Por Tomar tenho uma de duas falhas, ou a ADSL da PT caiu que é o mais provável ou uma falha da EDP.

A ver vamos, quando for restabelecido a ligação os registos que foram feitos entretanto.


----------



## kelinha (7 Dez 2010 às 14:53)

Aqui em Coimbra cai uma carga de água que é uma coisa doida, com algumas pequenas inundações na circular interna e solum, fruto de sistemas de escoamento mal limpos, provavelmente...


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2010 às 14:57)

cardu disse:


> Tornado em tomar.......  Alerta vermelho já para esta cidade !!!!!!



Estás a falar a sério??? 

Ou estás a brincar???!!!... 

Não brinques com coisas sérias... provas?!...


----------



## Teles (7 Dez 2010 às 15:03)

Boas aqui por Rio Maior varias inundaçõesSegundo alguns relatos por Tomar houve vários estragos muitas casas destelhadas e alguns feridos


----------



## squidward (7 Dez 2010 às 15:03)

por aqui vento e mais vento e alguns aguaceiros fracos.
De facto é impressionante esse aguaceiro na zona do Montejunto


----------



## seqmad (7 Dez 2010 às 15:04)

Pessoal perto do trajecto daquela mancha vermelha no radar do IM que avança desde as 13 horas: mais reports plz! Por aqui em Lisboa chove moderadamente...


----------



## lsalvador (7 Dez 2010 às 15:07)

Por Tomar continuo com o MeteoTomar off, espero que não tenha havido estragos e seja so luz ou adsl embaixo.

Nota : estou com a radio hertz, radio da zona, ligado a ver se ouço noticias, algo aviso.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Dez 2010 às 15:07)

Penso que assim acho que se confirma que o que observei foi de facto um mesociclone...


----------



## rfll (7 Dez 2010 às 15:09)

boas. só uma pergunta, aquela mancha vermelha está a ir na direcção do Fundão?


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Dez 2010 às 15:10)

Eu estou a 10 kms de Tomar e a trovoada que passou por Tomar era de facto impressionante. Eram descargas eléctricas quase continuas. Ainda estive um bom bocado a observar, mas não consegui distinguir nada que se assemelha-se a tornado. Talvez algum downburst até porque está uma ventania enorme.
Agora estou a trabalhar a cerca de 6 kms da cidade e estou a ouvir sirenes a passar, algo deve se deve ter passado. Vamos ver o que se passou...


----------



## Vince (7 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

A célula estava mesmo nessa zona pelas 14:30, vamos aguardar que o cardu diga mais alguma coisa, presumo que tenha ficado sem electricidade/comunicações tal como a estação do lsalvador que falhou às 14:34, pelo que algo na zona se terá passado, um vendaval/downburst pelo menos.


----------



## telegram (7 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

rfll disse:


> boas. só uma pergunta, aquela mancha vermelha está a ir na direcção do Fundão?



Parece-me que se aproxima do Norte do distrito de Leiria.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Dez 2010 às 15:14)

Trovoada em Setúbal, até agora 4 trovões e todos eles bem fortes.


----------



## luicchi (7 Dez 2010 às 15:14)

rfll disse:


> boas. só uma pergunta, aquela mancha vermelha está a ir na direcção do Fundão?



penso que será mais viseu e tondela....


----------



## DMiguel (7 Dez 2010 às 15:17)

rfll disse:


> boas. só uma pergunta, aquela mancha vermelha está a ir na direcção do Fundão?



Está agora pela zona de Castanheira de Pera (sensivelmente).
Se mantiver o trajecto e não "quebrar" parece ir para a Serra da Estrela.


----------



## StormFairy (7 Dez 2010 às 15:17)

Confirmo ! Por aqui umas 3 ou 4 descargas, nada de anormal.


----------



## rfll (7 Dez 2010 às 15:19)

obrigado. já informei família. nunca se sabe...


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2010 às 15:21)

A trovoada não é em Setúbal é nos arredores a E mas deu para ouvir bem e vi 3 raios um deles de cortar a respiração  

Em Setúbal não chove! Apenas choveu de madrugada e apenas 2,6mm


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2010 às 15:23)

rfll disse:


> obrigado. já informei família. nunca se sabe...



Já se encontra em fase de dissipação 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## luicchi (7 Dez 2010 às 15:24)

http://www.sat24.com/sp

incrivel como a celula toma força!!!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (7 Dez 2010 às 15:28)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Tenho amigos em Tomar e parece que a  situação lá é grave, ainda não se percebeu muito bem o que aconteceu. Bombeiros e protecção civil por todo o lado, parece que foi mesmo na cidade (talvez centro), relatos que "as nuvens estavam muito baixas", e que "os telhados e as chapas voavam com uma facilidade enorme".
Esperemos que os danos sejam só materiais.
Cumprimentos,


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Dez 2010 às 15:29)

Informações ainda não confirmadas:
Tornado (ainda por confirmar) em Tomar. Um jardim escola afectado, de onde terá sido levado o telhado, e bairros em Tomar também. Não sei se haverá feridos... espero bem que não...
Tenho uma amiga que diz ter filmado a ocorrência e que logo que possa me vai enviar um video.
Repito: Tudo informações ainda não confirmadas!!!


----------



## lsalvador (7 Dez 2010 às 15:29)

Bem pessoal, estou a falar com familiar que esta em Tomar

Um  caos total, tornado que se formou sobre a zona do castelo, atravessou a cidade toda, chegando a Ferreira do Zêzere, relata-me ele que quase toda a vila ficou sem telhas, uma coisa impressionam-te mesmo, dentro de Tomar e arredores está tudo aterrorizado.

Mais noticias que vou procurar.


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2010 às 15:31)

Pessoal, confirmo, Tornado por Tomar em área urbana!!!    

*cardu* as minhas desculpas por ter duvidado de ti!!!

Telefonei á minha mãe e ela disse-me que tinha havido uma trovoada gigantesca por Tomar há mais de 30/45 minutos, que os trovões fizeram estremecer o prédio todo onde ela vive !!! 
De seguida ouviu um barulho intenso como ela nunca tinha ouvido e foi ver a janela com orientação W/N e viu um funil com mais de 200 metros de altura e 50m de largura com muita poeira e alguns detritos no ar no sentido (e para quem conhece Tomar) fábrica de fiação, bairro salazar (ou 1.º de maio) e depois choromela.
Isto a apenas 200 a 400 metros da casa do meus pais em Tomar onde vou lá de 15 em 15 dias. (Bem perto da tua casa *cardu*)
Ela diz-me também que desde essa altura só se ouvem sirenes dos bombeiros e inem.
Tomar (parte norte) estava sem electricidade até 10 minutos atrás
A minha mãe está um bocadinho assustada...

Se eu souber mais alguma coisa eu digo.


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2010 às 15:32)

Vince disse:


> A célula estava mesmo nessa zona pelas 14:30, vamos aguardar que o cardu diga mais alguma coisa, presumo que tenha ficado sem electricidade/comunicações tal como a estação do lsalvador que falhou às 14:34, pelo que algo na zona se terá passado, um vendaval/downburst pelo menos.





Na SIC Noticias:

*Última Hora*: "Passagem de tornado provoca estragos no concelho de Tomar. Bombeiros dizem que queda de tecto de jardim de infância provocou feridos." 18 feridos confirmados.


----------



## luicchi (7 Dez 2010 às 15:32)

a radio local confirma --tornado em Tomar 15 horas

http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/site/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3761&Itemid=31


----------



## lsalvador (7 Dez 2010 às 15:35)

Tambem tenho a confirmação do granizo brutal que caiu em Tomar, postes de electricidade partidos como palitos.


----------



## Microburst (7 Dez 2010 às 15:37)

Daqui de Almada, por entre uma aberta, ainda deu para ver lá ao longe a célula. Havendo estragos e feridos é que é pior, isso não.


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2010 às 15:40)

*O seguimento do Tornado de Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere passa a ser feito em tópico dedicado:*

 Tornado de Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere, Dezembro 2010


----------



## DMiguel (7 Dez 2010 às 15:42)

Ok esta situação está mesmo grave!
Espero mesmo que não hajam feridos nem nada! Especialmente se foi num jardim de infância! 

Já agora, visto isto, será que isto que se aproxima do Litoral Centro, pode tornar-se em mais do mesmo?


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2010 às 15:44)

À espera de mais noticias!!! 


> Passagem de tornado provoca estragos no concelho de Tomar
> Há 11 mins
> A Protecção Civil de Santarém está a enviar meios para Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere. Esta região terá sido atingida por um tornado de pequena intensidade.
> Uma testemunha ouvida pela TSF diz que «está tudo destruído».
> ...


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2010 às 15:45)

> *TORNADO – Região foi afectada (15h00)*
> 07-Dez-2010
> 
> Esta tarde um mini-tornado destruiu alguns espaços e arrancou árvores na cidade de Tomar.
> ...



Fonte: Rádio Condestável


----------



## Teles (7 Dez 2010 às 15:45)

Por aqui só houve mesmo algumas inundações caiu 20mm em 5 minutos.
Sendo um meteolouco não deixo de aqui dar o meu apoio ao povo de tomar, Pois nestas situações é difícil de encarar os estragos e as vitimas do mau tempo


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2010 às 15:52)

Mais Informação agora a que consta no jornal O MIRANTE (versão online)



> Sociedade	7 Dez 2010, 15:45h
> Vendaval danifica jardim-de-infância em Tomar
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2010 às 15:56)

Agora no site da RTP



> *Um tornado terá afectado hoje a cidade de Tomar, causando prejuízos avultados, segundo vários relatos locais.*
> 
> Segundo a Rádio Condestável, o mini-tornado destruiu alguns espaços e arrancou árvores na cidade de Tomar. Em Ferreira do Zêzere, o mini-tornado afectou o terminal da rodoviária tendo destruído os vidros e arrancado parte da estrutura.
> (em actualização)



e no site do jornal regional O Ribatejo



> *Um tornado atingiu  Tomar, durante a tarde de hoje.*
> Ao todo, mais de 150 casas ficaram sem telhado e um jardim de infância ficou parcialmente destruído.
> No interior do edifício estavam cerca de 70 crianças, ficando 20 delas com alguns ferimentos ligeiros,  sendo de imediato encaminhadas para o hospital da cidade . Segundo o primeiro comandante dos Bombeiros Municipais de Tomar, Manuel Mendes, “a destruição é total, são pessoas feridas, casas sem telhados, árvores nas estradas, não há palavras”.
> Até ao momento não nos foi possível obter mais esclarecimentos.



no site do SAPO


> *Tornado atinge Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere e provoca 20 feridos
> *07 de Dezembro de 2010, 16:09
> Um tornado de fraca intensidade atingiu Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere e provocou a queda de várias estruturas, queda de árvores e várias centenas de casas com danos a nível dos telhados, avança a Protecção Civil. Há registo de 20 feridos.
> 
> ...


----------



## luicchi (7 Dez 2010 às 16:18)

Chuva intensa em Alcobaça causou inundações

A chuva intensa que caiu na cidade de Alcobaça ao início da tarde de hoje, terça-feira, provocou várias inundações em estabelecimentos comerciais e garagens.

"Temos neste momento 20 homens e cinco viaturas a resolver as inundações, retirando a água que se acumulou nesses espaços", afirmou o responsável, explicando que continua a chover, embora com menos intensidade.

Pedro Pombo adiantou que a preocupação dos bombeiros é o eventual aumento do caudal do rio Alcoa, que pode originar novas inundações se galgar as margens.

"Se parar de chover não há problema, mas se continuar a situação pode agravar-se", declarou o responsável, que não tem ainda informação sobre os danos que a situação causou.

O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Alcobaça, Paulo Inácio, explicou que se tratou de uma situação "extraordinária", com uma "dimensão de água enorme, durante cerca de meia hora, em que choveu torrencialmente", entre as 13 horas e as 14 horas.

"Houve inundações no parque adjacente ao tribunal, no Rossio, em frente ao mosteiro de Alcobaça, em vários estabelecimentos e também entrou água nos Paços do Concelho", declarou Paulo Inácio.

O autarca adiantou que os meios da autarquia estão no terreno e "o problema do escoamento de água está resolvido".

"Temos também alguns relatos de inundações na freguesia de Cela, para onde foram enviadas equipas da autarquia", acrescentou Paulo Inácio, esclarecendo que "está agora a proceder-se à contabilização dos danos", dado que "a cidade voltou à normalidade".

Também em Caldas da Rainha os bombeiros estão a braços com várias inundações, que ocorreram, sobretudo, no centro da cidade.

Segundo fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Leiria, "registaram-se várias inundações, uma das quais numa agência bancária". 

fonte:http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=1729328


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2010 às 16:27)

Foi activo Plano Municipal de Emergência de Ferreira do Zêzere

http://www.prociv.pt/Publico/smaListDetails.asp?OcurId=13610&numOcorrencia=55385


----------



## mortagua (7 Dez 2010 às 16:49)

A norte de Évora também vai um bocado mau


----------



## Vince (7 Dez 2010 às 16:53)

*O seguimento do Tornado de Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere passa a ser feito em tópico dedicado:*

 Tornado de Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere, Dezembro 2010


----------



## rafaeljona (7 Dez 2010 às 16:59)

Alguém me pode explicar o que aconteceu aqui em Torres Vedras??
Perto da 1:30 da tarde, durante 20 minutos caiu uma chuva mais do que torrencial, estava na rua e não havia gotas, a chuva era uniforme(parecia que tavam a bazar baldes aqui em Torres.
Támbem houve granizo torrencial, durante 5 minutos e vento muito forte durante aqueles 20 minutos e viu-se mais de 15 trovoes que estremecia o chão e o raio para oeste.
A minha rua ficou alagada em pouco mais de 10 minutos, dos 20 que choveu.
Passado 5 minutos de ter acabado ficou ceu azul


----------



## mortagua (7 Dez 2010 às 17:08)

O que podemos esperar destas células?


----------



## bisnaga33 (7 Dez 2010 às 17:13)

O que podemos esperar para o resto do dia e durante a noite,podemos ter actividade electrica como ontem?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Dez 2010 às 17:21)

bisnaga33 disse:


> O que podemos esperar para o resto do dia e durante a noite,podemos ter actividade electrica como ontem?



Sao situacaoes muito localizadas e intensas,nestes casos o melhor é seguir o radar e as imagens de satélite.
Havera ainda bastante instabilidade nas proximas horas mas com tendencia para diminuir ao longo da noite.
Aguaceiros muito fortes,com vento e trovoada.


----------



## F_R (7 Dez 2010 às 17:24)

Em Abrantes vai chovendo. mas sem trovoada

8.2mm acumulados e 15.6ºC

Tive mesmo para ir a Tomar esta tarde. Acho que fiz bem a adiar a viagem para quinta feira.


----------



## Geiras (7 Dez 2010 às 17:24)

bisnaga33 disse:


> O que podemos esperar para o resto do dia e durante a noite,podemos ter actividade electrica como ontem?



Depende muito das zonas...aqui para a margem sul penso que não teremos praticamente nada... ainda pensei que esta tarde fosse chuvosa, mas nem isso...só nuvens a passar, trovoadas ao lado etc...

O 3.9mm que acumulei foi tudo de madrugada...


----------



## rafaeljona (7 Dez 2010 às 17:27)

eu acumulei 35 mm em apenas 20 minutos. muito granizo, vento e trovoada quase continua


----------



## DMiguel (7 Dez 2010 às 17:28)

*Chuva intensa em Alcobaça causou inundações
*
http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=1729328

Eu que vivo cá não percebo o porquê, é verdade que choveu muito, mas não tanto. E mais, isto só aconteceu devido ao pobre escoamento.

Também menciona alguns problemas nas Caldas da Rainha.


----------



## luicchi (7 Dez 2010 às 17:28)

mortagua disse:


> O que podemos esperar destas células?



sem querer alertar...o que quer que se vá passar passou a norte da Marinha Grande na direcção de leiria...e tinha no minimo força!!!


----------



## rafaeljona (7 Dez 2010 às 17:31)

chuva diluviana neste momento aqui em Torres Vedras´
o site do instituto de meteorologia está agora indisponivel


----------



## DMiguel (7 Dez 2010 às 17:31)

luicchi disse:


> sem querer alertar...o que quer que se vá passar passou a norte da Marinha Grande na direcção de leiria...e tinha no minimo força!!!



E aqui passou para o lado da Serra, Rio Maior, mais ou menos. 
Alguém de lá diz se se está a passar algo por aí?


----------



## fsl (7 Dez 2010 às 17:34)

*Em Oeiras,hoje practicamente nao choveu, a TEMP está agradavel e o VENTO sopra moderado:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 07-12-10  17:26) 
Temperatura:  17.5°C  
Humidade: 86%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 15.1°C  
Vento: 17.7 km/hr SSE 
Pressão: 995.3 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.4 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 42.4 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  766.6mm 
Wind chill:  15.8°C  
Indíce THW:   16.1°C  
Indíce Calor:  17.8°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  15.7°C às   6:22  18.8°C às 13:29 
Humidade:  84%  às  16:38  96%  às   3:10 
Ponto de Orvalho:  13.9°C às   6:12  16.7°C às   1:52 
Pressão:  995.2hPa  às  15:38  1001.1hPa  às   0:11 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.2mm/hr  às  11:00 
Maior Rajada Vento:   40.2 km/hr  às  15:49 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  14.4°C às   4:55  
Maior Indíce Calor   19.4°C às  13:20 

*


----------



## mortagua (7 Dez 2010 às 17:36)

luicchi disse:


> sem querer alertar...o que quer que se vá passar passou a norte da Marinha Grande na direcção de leiria...e tinha no minimo força!!!



Com trovoada??


----------



## Rainy (7 Dez 2010 às 17:36)

Bem aqui não choveu naaaaada durante todo o dia, e olhando pro sat pareçe que a chuva acabou por estes dias, que venha mas é o frio.
Estou mesmo desapontado com estes ultimos dias, só mesmo Domingo é que trouxe animação


----------



## luicchi (7 Dez 2010 às 17:37)

mortagua disse:


> Com trovoada??



não...para já nada de pirilampos


----------



## Microburst (7 Dez 2010 às 17:38)

Mais a Sul dá para ver que a Leste de Lisboa há uma grande célula com bigorna bem definida. Notava-se bem ainda há pouco enquanto reflectia o pôr-do-sol. Vista de satélite, parece-me estar a norte de Évora e seguir rumo a Nordeste.

Por Almada neste momento o céu está entre o muito e o pouco nublado, vento sopra de rajada de Sudoeste, estão 17,9ºC, humidade nos 87% e pressão atmosférica 993hpa.


----------



## mortagua (7 Dez 2010 às 17:38)

luicchi disse:


> não...para já nada de pirilampos


----------



## DMiguel (7 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

Estou a ouvir vários trovões aqui, mas não dá para ver de onde vêm! 

Mas ouve-se, consecutivamente, o estremecer ao longe!

Penso que vem de sul...


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

bisnaga33 disse:


> O que podemos esperar para o resto do dia e durante a noite,podemos ter actividade electrica como ontem?



Apenas aguaceiros penso eu, pelo menos aqui para a margem Sul.
Sigo agora com 17.6ºC e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Dez 2010 às 17:43)

DMiguel disse:


> Estou a ouvir vários trovões aqui, mas não dá para ver de onde vêm!
> 
> Mas ouve-se, consecutivamente, o estremecer ao longe!
> 
> Penso que vem de sul...



Ola DMiguel 
Tens uma nova célula a sudoeste/oeste de ti,pequena mas parece muito intensa


----------



## DMiguel (7 Dez 2010 às 17:45)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Ola DMiguel
> Tens uma nova célula a sudoeste/oeste de ti,pequena mas parece muito intensa



Ahhh ok ok.
Agora está a ficar de noite, e vê-se um grande negro nessa zona, com um bocadito do céu à mostra, que delinia o quão escuras são essas nuvens!


----------



## mortagua (7 Dez 2010 às 17:49)

DMiguel disse:


> Ahhh ok ok.
> Agora está a ficar de noite, e vê-se um grande negro nessa zona, com um bocadito do céu à mostra, que delinia o quão escuras são essas nuvens!


----------



## mortagua (7 Dez 2010 às 17:52)

Por aqui nada de trovoada!


----------



## luicchi (7 Dez 2010 às 17:56)

os pirilampos estão a ser descarregados no mar,,, é visivel os clarões ao longe...
deve ser muito vivel para os lados de s. pedro moel


----------



## DMiguel (7 Dez 2010 às 17:56)

mortagua disse:


> Por aqui nada de trovoada!



Por aqui também nada.. nem chuva.

Parece que está tipo a passar a sul de mim (Torres Vedras) e sul de ti (Pataias/Martingança).

Estas coisas são tão locais!


----------



## fablept (7 Dez 2010 às 18:04)

luicchi disse:


> os pirilampos estão a ser descarregados no mar,,, é visivel os clarões ao longe...
> deve ser muito vivel para os lados de s. pedro moel



Tambem consigo ver relampagos a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro, estão no mar. As ondas estão impressionantes..


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Dez 2010 às 18:06)

Sigo com 16.7ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Dez 2010 às 18:07)

Aqui a norte não observo nada vou dar uma espreitadela a sul.


----------



## kelinha (7 Dez 2010 às 18:17)

mortagua disse:


> Por aqui nada de trovoada!



Por muito bonito que o fenómeno da trovoada seja, espera que não volte a vir trovoada para pombal, a menos que queiras ficar novamente 20 horas sem luz.. Já se sabe como é o serviço EDP em Pombal...


----------



## Vince (7 Dez 2010 às 18:24)

*Recordo que devido ao volume de mensagens, notícias, imagens e visitas. o seguimento da situação do Tornado de está a ser feito em tópico dedicado:*

 Tornado de Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere, Dezembro 2010


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Dez 2010 às 18:25)

Boa Noite, por aqui este dia hoje foi uma pasmaceira, as trovoadas passaram todas ora a norte ora sul, e cá nada, apenas caiu alguns aguaceiros fracos, o mais interessante foi de madrugada quando se apróximou uma enorme célula, mas passou a sul, deitou apenas chuva moderada.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Dez 2010 às 18:34)

Por aqui chuva fraca a moderada, sem trovoada.


----------



## ct5iul (7 Dez 2010 às 18:34)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima: 78.2 Km/h 17:52

Temp actual 16.8ºC 18:30
Pressão: 992.1Hpa 18:30
Intensidade do Vento: 21.6 km/h 18:30
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento:SW
Temperatura do vento: 11.2ºC 18:30
Humidade Relativa:82% 18:30
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 1.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 18:30
Altitude: 110Metros

Informo que por volta das 18:00 as redes das 3 operadoras moveis ficaram desligadas nesta zona 

Neste momento vento moderado a forte 

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## cardu (7 Dez 2010 às 18:36)

Thomar disse:


> Pessoal, confirmo, Tornado por Tomar em área urbana!!!
> 
> *cardu* as minhas desculpas por ter duvidado de ti!!!
> 
> ...




meus amigos.... infelizmente eu não estava a brincar.... apenas não foi possível voltar a entrar em contacto convosco aqui no fórum porque ficámos sem rede electrica.... entretanto eu ja estou em vfxira e realmente estou sem palavras depois!!!!


----------



## Heat (7 Dez 2010 às 18:37)

Rajadas de vento fortíssimas por aqui!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2010 às 18:40)

Acabei de ter 82 km/h, vento muito forte por aqui.

16,7ºC e 0,4 mm.


----------



## Iuri (7 Dez 2010 às 18:50)

Chuva torrencial em Lisboa (Telheiras)...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Dez 2010 às 19:12)

Finalmente á pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Iuri (7 Dez 2010 às 19:13)

Tornado em Tomar (vejam a partir do minuto 1)


----------



## DMiguel (7 Dez 2010 às 19:17)

Está um vento tão forte agora vindo do nada!


----------



## Iuri (7 Dez 2010 às 19:24)

O olho do demónio, às 14h00...


----------



## Microburst (7 Dez 2010 às 19:33)

Aqui por Almada mantém-se o vento moderado a forte variável do quadrante sul, mas ainda assim mais fraco que aquele que soprou entre as 17h45 e as 18h30. Sensivelmente pelas 18h45 caiu um forte aguaceiro, agora o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## F_R (7 Dez 2010 às 19:58)

Vai chovendo por cá.

De vez em quando notasse umas rajadas mais fortes


----------



## Lousano (7 Dez 2010 às 20:18)

Boa noite.

O dia de hoje foi de aguaceiros fortes e vento moderado a forte.

Max: 17,6ºC

Min: 14,1ºC

Raj. Max: 53,6 km/h

Precip: 15,7mm


----------



## rafaeljona (7 Dez 2010 às 20:23)

vejam a trovoada que se abateu por portugal pelo instituto de meteorologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


----------



## rafaeljona (7 Dez 2010 às 20:25)

Iuri disse:


> Tornado em Tomar (vejam a partir do minuto 1)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guOqFie8yZo&feature=player_embedded



       

IMPRESSIONANTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2010 às 21:02)

O Andrés do Montijo, Atalaia, diz que por lá o vento esta fortíssimo e que ultrapassa os 80 km/h e chove moderadamente.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Dez 2010 às 21:14)

Vento muito forte por aqui, que grande ventania!


----------



## DRC (7 Dez 2010 às 21:20)

Ouvi relatos de que aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, cerca das 19h00 também se passou algo estranho. A minha mãe também viu e disse-me que dum momento para o outro começou a chover muito forte e e que se levantou um vendaval enorme, sendo impossível abrir-se as janelas com a força que o vento tinha, só havia folhas das árvores pelo ar,os postes de electricidade abanavam e o barulho era ensurdecedor.

De facto vendo-se a imagem de radar do IM ás 19h00 passou algo bastante localizado (pontinhos amarelos) nesta zona, o que foi? isso não sei.


----------



## Profetaa (7 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

Por cá vento também muito forte, rajada de 54 km/h
Vejam dados reais no blog abaixo


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Dez 2010 às 21:29)

Por aqui ao contrário das redondezas o vento é praticamente nulo.

Sigo com 15.9ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## NGuedes (7 Dez 2010 às 21:35)

Começou a pingar por aqui...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2010 às 22:08)

Tem chovido, intervaladamente, mas com alguma intensidade, nas últimas 3 horas, tendo acumulado *8,3mm* até ao momento. O rain rate atingiu os 52mm/h.

Sigo com 15,3ºC, em queda, e humidade nos 88%. Pressão a 999 hPa.

O vento esteve muito forte há pouco, tenho já acalmado.


----------



## zejorge (7 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

Olá boa noite

Por aqui chove torrencialmente tendo acumulado na ultima hora 6,4 mm. O vento mantém-se moderado a forte de S com 43,1 km/h como rajada máxima na última hora.
Temperatura nos 15,9º, e a pressão a subir, e a atingir 999 hpa. Acumulei desde as 00h00 11,8 mm tendo o rate atingido os 144,88 mm às 21h18.


----------



## Aspvl (7 Dez 2010 às 22:18)

Será que podemos esperar alguma actividade eléctrica esta noite??


----------



## fsl (7 Dez 2010 às 22:30)

*Em Oeiras hoje foi o segundo dia sem chuva ( mais que 1mm):

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 07-12-10 22:26) 
Temperatura: 16.2°C Wind chill: 16.2°C Humidade: 90%  Ponto Condensação: 14.5°C  
Pressão: 999.0 hPa Vento: 16.1 km/hr  SSW  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.8 mm 

*


----------



## Lousano (7 Dez 2010 às 22:59)

Uma situação curiosa.

Aconteceu mais uma aguaceiro forte e durante o mesmo o vento tornou-se fraco/moderado. Agora que parou, o vento torna-se novamente forte. 

18,3mm acumulados.


----------



## Geiras (7 Dez 2010 às 23:03)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h - 6.7mm


----------



## Profetaa (7 Dez 2010 às 23:13)

Sigo com 15.4º
Não chove, nem tem chuvido muito á noite, apesar do pluviometro registar valores impressionantes, isto porque o mesmo está num "mastro" e o vento abana-o....Uma situação que tenho de resolver brevemente.
O vento agora está mais calmo, mas registei uma rajada de 61.1 km/h, e várias acima de 50 km/h


----------



## Geiras (7 Dez 2010 às 23:48)

Precipitação acumulada este mês - 54.2mm

Precipitação acumulada hoje (dia 7) - *8.1mm*


----------



## cardu (7 Dez 2010 às 23:53)

boas, depois do enorme susto que apanhei estar tarde em Tomar, estou de volta a vfxira e ao trabalho... neste caso da meia noite às oito...

pelo satélite vejo que estão a caminho do continente umas novas novas células que deverão cá chegar por volta das 4h da madrugada....

espero que não façam mais estragos!!


----------



## Geiras (7 Dez 2010 às 23:59)

cardu disse:


> boas, depois do enorme susto que apanhei estar tarde em Tomar, estou de volta a vfxira e ao trabalho... neste caso da meia noite às oito...
> 
> pelo satélite vejo que estão a caminho do continente umas novas novas células que deverão cá chegar por volta das 4h da madrugada....
> 
> espero que não façam mais estragos!!



Segundo o IM a intensidade da chuva será mais forte a sul do sistema Montejunto-Estrela...


----------



## Lousano (8 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

Resumo de ontem:

Max: 17,6ºC

Min: 14,1ºC

Raj. Max: 60,8 km/h

Precip: 19,8mm

Neste momento, vento moderado e 14,1ºC


----------



## Geiras (8 Dez 2010 às 00:59)

Mais um aguaceiro fraco neste momento


----------



## thunderboy (8 Dez 2010 às 01:22)

Precipitação dos dois últimos dias :
Dia 6: 8.0mm
Dia 7: 12.8mm


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2010 às 01:38)

Boas

Aqui tudo calmo ontem a precipitação ficou nos 2,8mm

Agora estão 16,2ºC e vento fraco a moderado...e espera das próximas células que espero que tragam trovoada cá para cima que é só o que esta a faltar por aqui e a precipitação também está abaixo do que esperava para estes dias aqui!!

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Geiras (8 Dez 2010 às 01:50)

miguel disse:


> espera das próximas células que espero que tragam trovoada cá para cima que é só o que esta a faltar por aqui e a precipitação também está abaixo do que esperava para estes dias aqui!!



Exactamente!! espero que sejam estas que as tragam...só faltou mesmo a trovoada...

Temperatura actual - 14.2ºC

Precipitação desde as 0h - 0.3mm


----------



## squidward (8 Dez 2010 às 01:55)

Iuri disse:


> O olho do demónio, às 14h00...



pela 1ª vez agradeço pelo Cartaxo estar uns graus de latitude mais a Este, senão também levava com ele em cima


----------



## Rainy (8 Dez 2010 às 08:50)

Aquelas células podem chegar aqui??


----------



## mortagua (8 Dez 2010 às 09:32)

Aproxima-se qualquer coisa 
Não ouso é trovoada :S


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2010 às 09:36)

Bom dia!

De momento sigo com 14,8ºC, tendo a mínima sido de *14,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 88% e pressão a 1008 hPa.

Céu muito nublado e uma névoa húmida a pairar no ar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Dez 2010 às 11:28)

Bom Dia, ontém por aqui ás 22:30h caiu um aguaceiro fortissimo, com muito vento a acompnhar, acumulou 7.1mm, o que faz um total de 13.6mm ontém, hoje, por agora chive fraco, a temperatura está nos 15.6ºC e o vento é fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2010 às 11:29)

Extremos de antes de ontem:

Máx - 17,2ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC

Precipitação - 1,8 mm


Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,2ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Precipitação - 1,2 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Dez 2010 às 11:34)

Com esta chuva fraca que têm caido a acumulação de hoje vai em 1,5mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2010 às 11:35)

Bom dia.
Começo o dia () com bastante chuva e vento fraco.
Tem estado sempre a chover, mas agora está intensa.


----------



## Microburst (8 Dez 2010 às 11:46)

andres disse:


> Bom dia.
> Começo o dia () com bastante chuva e vento fraco.
> Tem estado sempre a chover, mas agora está intensa.



Bom dia

A mesma coisa aqui por Almada. A princípio pensei que fosse trovejar tal era a escuridão que de repente se abateu, mas tem sido "somente" chuva moderada. Já se viu que as descargas eléctricas não querem nada connosco.


----------



## DRC (8 Dez 2010 às 11:56)

Aqui tem estado a passar ao lado, apenas com algum chuvisco.
Temperatura actual nos *15,4ºC*.

EDIT 12h02: Chove forte agora!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2010 às 12:05)

Microburst disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> A mesma coisa aqui por Almada. A princípio pensei que fosse trovejar tal era a escuridão que de repente se abateu, mas tem sido "somente" chuva moderada. *Já se viu que as descargas eléctricas não querem nada connosco.*



Vamos ver ao longo do dia o que nos espera .

Sigo com chuva fraca e 15,1ºC.


----------



## NfrG (8 Dez 2010 às 12:48)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 15º e neste momento chove fraco.
Aviso Amarelo para os distritos do Centro e Sul do país por causa de precipitação por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada e agitação marítima.
Veremos o que nos reserva o dia de hoje.


----------



## Teles (8 Dez 2010 às 13:43)

Boas , por aqui alguns pingos apenas , segundo informação chove torrencial na zona das Caldas da rainha e de Santarém


----------



## thunderboy (8 Dez 2010 às 13:58)

Boa tarde,  por aqui começou a pingar, o vento é fraco e a temperatura situa-se nuns amenos 16.6ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Dez 2010 às 14:04)

Boa tarde!

A mínima de hoje foi de *14.0ºC*.

Agora sigo com 17.6ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## mortagua (8 Dez 2010 às 14:09)

Teles disse:


> Boas , por aqui alguns pingos apenas , segundo informação chove torrencial na zona das Caldas da rainha e de Santarém



Confirmo!
Neste momento esta a passar aqui, embora não esteja a  muito


----------



## rafaeljona (8 Dez 2010 às 14:12)

chuva fraca e por vezes moderada, vento nulo


----------



## Lousano (8 Dez 2010 às 14:27)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma manhã de céu pouco nublado, as nuvens dominam os céus.

Espera-se uma tarde interessante e espero que a linha de instabilidade mais activa não passe novamente a sul da Serra da Lousã.

Neste momento 16,2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2010 às 14:31)

Sigo com 17.3ºC e 2.5mm acumulados.
O céu apresenta-se totalmente encoberto.


----------



## Teles (8 Dez 2010 às 14:46)

Boas , e eis que por aqui cai uma forte chuvada


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2010 às 14:56)

Por aqui, o céu está *negrissimo* e está a começar a chover.


----------



## Geiras (8 Dez 2010 às 14:58)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h - 3.6mm


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2010 às 15:20)

Está a chover moderado e o céu continua bastante escuro.


----------



## Geiras (8 Dez 2010 às 15:24)

andres disse:


> Vamos ver ao longo do dia o que nos espera .
> 
> Sigo com chuva fraca e 15,1ºC.



Se isto passar e não houver trovoada aqui, digo mesmo que a Margem sul é uma anti-Thunder storm... 

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto e 15.9ºC


----------



## NfrG (8 Dez 2010 às 15:38)

Chove fraco neste momento.


----------



## Rainy (8 Dez 2010 às 16:12)

Chove fortemente, e está mais fresco que dias anteriores, céu muito escuro para sudoeste.


----------



## PTbig (8 Dez 2010 às 16:12)

Boas pessoal

Estou por S. Pedro de Sintra e neste momento chuva fraca sem vento.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2010 às 16:45)

Chove neste momento com intensidade bastante forte e vento fraco.

É mesmo forte o que está a cair


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Dez 2010 às 16:48)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 14.9ºC e chove fraco.


----------



## F_R (8 Dez 2010 às 16:49)

Já não chove desde o inicio da manhã.

O céu continua muito nublado


----------



## Geiras (8 Dez 2010 às 16:50)

Chove fraco por aqui...


----------



## nelsonfadigas (8 Dez 2010 às 16:52)

Neste momento comecou a morrasar!!!


----------



## Lousano (8 Dez 2010 às 17:03)

Chove moderado por aqui.

4mm acumulados, dos muitos que virão.


----------



## Microburst (8 Dez 2010 às 17:04)

Como diria a minha avó, tempo bastante trombudo por aqui hoje , mas nada de trovoada. 









Agora cai uma bela chuvada, está notoriamente mais frio (15,8ºC), e o vento sopra fresco e fraco de Sul.





Trovoadapower disse:


> Se isto passar e não houver trovoada aqui, digo mesmo que a Margem sul é uma anti-Thunder storm...



É uma injustiça.


----------



## DRC (8 Dez 2010 às 17:08)

Aqui já há um bom bocado que chove de forma fraca/moderada.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2010 às 17:12)

De um momento para o outro ficou de noite, tal o temporal que se pôs.
De 2.5mm acumulados, saltou para 10.5mm em menos de 15 minutos.
Ainda chove bem forte !


----------



## Geiras (8 Dez 2010 às 17:26)

Temperatura actual - 14.9ºC

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h - 3.7mm

O céu encontra-se muito nublado, chuvisca e até agora nada de trovoada


----------



## thunderboy (8 Dez 2010 às 17:31)

Após 2horas sem luz e de chuva moderada a forte, volta a calmaria e a luz.


----------



## Microburst (8 Dez 2010 às 17:48)

Chove forte nesta altura por Almada e a temperatura continua a descer, 14,6ºC. Humidade nos 92% e pressão segue estável nos 1007hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2010 às 18:02)

Acalmou e estão 14.3ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Dez 2010 às 18:05)

Sigo com 14.2ºC e chuva moderada.


----------



## DRC (8 Dez 2010 às 18:08)

Chuva muito intensa neste momento!

*VENDO estação meteorológica La Crosse WS-2350. Contacto por MP.*


----------



## Microburst (8 Dez 2010 às 18:54)

andres disse:


> Acalmou e estão 14.3ºC.



Aqui nem por isso, muito pelo contrário. Sem exagero posso dizer que neste momento a chuva é bastante intensa e a visibilidade reduzida.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2010 às 19:22)

Por aqui nada de chuva e o céu meio limpo, ainda não vi chuva hoje.


----------



## DRC (8 Dez 2010 às 20:41)

Chuvisco muito fraco.
De salientar que o final da tarde e início da noite foram marcados por chuva por vezes forte.


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

Boas

Aqui tem chovido muito hoje principalmente ao final da tarde! vou com um acumulado desde as 0h de 16,6mm de chuva 

Temperatura máxima de 17,1ºC e mínima neste momento com 13,9ºC

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

Boa noite!
Por aqui, dia de chuva fraca, com períodos mais intensos, que acumularam 19,5mm ao longo do dia.
De momento não chove, sigo com 14.3ºC, 94%HR e pressão em subida, nos 1013hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.3ºC (actual)
18ºC.


----------



## Reportorio (8 Dez 2010 às 21:52)

Aqui por Miratejo 15.5ºC,1008 hpa, não chove mas parece estar a pedi-las.


----------



## NfrG (8 Dez 2010 às 22:00)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado depois de uma tarde com muita chuva.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Dez 2010 às 22:03)

Por aqui o dia de hoje vai com 9.4mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

Tudo calminho por agora! espero mais chuva esta madrugada e durante a manha  13,7ºC, 96%Hr e vento fraco

A precipitação ontem ficou nos 16,6mm


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Dez 2010 às 00:13)

olá 

Dia cinzento com alguma precipitação geralmente fraca, temperaturas amenas com fracas amplitudes e vento em geral fraco.

Valores de *05* Dez:
máx: 20.4ºC - 94% hr
mín: 10.8ºC - 60% hr

Valores de *06* Dez:
máx: 19.6ºC - 83% hr
mín: 16.1ºC - 75% hr

Valores de *07* Dez:
máx: 19.3ºC - 84% hr
mín: 16.5ºC - 63% hr

De momento a temperatura ronda os *13ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 00:47)

Boa noite 

Ontem acumulei apenas 3.7mm...

Temperatura actual - 14ºC

Por agora vou aguardando para ver o que é que as Células a SW têm para me dar..


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Dez 2010 às 00:57)

Á primeira vista parece apenas um tecido, eventualmente de células, mas ainda nada perceptível!


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 00:59)

joseoliveira disse:


> Á primeira vista parece apenas um tecido, eventualmente de células, mas ainda nada perceptível!



Lá que estão activas, ai estão... dá para ver bem pelo iMap


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Dez 2010 às 01:03)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Lá que estão activas, ai estão... dá para ver bem pelo iMap



Sim, devem ser daquelas células com código incompatível com o nosso rectângulo, veremos se vale a pena o entusiasmo...


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 01:07)

joseoliveira disse:


> Sim, devem ser daquelas células com código incompatível com o nosso rectângulo, veremos se vale a pena o entusiasmo...



Pois..não me parece que venha para aqui...parece estar a ir para o Algarve...


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Dez 2010 às 01:12)

Aquele enchimento na extremidade sul parece progredir; talvez se aguente até à costa sul!


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 01:33)

joseoliveira disse:


> Aquele enchimento na extremidade sul parece progredir; talvez se aguente até à costa sul!



Está a expandir bem até!!


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2010 às 01:34)

Em Odivelas, nos últimos dias, o meu pluviometro tem falhado devido à elevada humidade. O problema tem sido recorrente nas estações Oregon, e já no inverno passado perdi imensos dados devido a isso.

Este ano, e depois de um verão escaldante, pensei que o problema estivesse resolvido.
Até porque Outubro foi muito chuvoso aqui e ele nunca falhou. Novembro não foi tão chuvoso, mas houve poucos dias de sol.
Mas veio Dezembro e...

Até dia 5 tudo normal. No dia 5, deixou de dar sinal quando ia com 24mm acumulados. A estação do INAG em Caneças, (a mais perto de mim) acumulou nesse dia 45,2mm. 

Entretanto o sinal do pluviometro voltou milagrosamente no dia 7. Isto apesar da continua humidade elevada. Ontem, dia 8, nem deu sol e ele não perdeu o sinal. Poderá também a ver com a temperatura, não sei...

No dia de ontem, acumulei 8mm.

Nos últimos dias, ainda destaque para os 2,4ºC atingidos na madrugada de Sábado (dia 4), aqui em Odivelas. 
Nesse inicio de manhã, não em Odivelas, mas na A1, junto a Coimbra, o cenário era o seguinte: (gelado)


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Dez 2010 às 01:43)

Ao fundo as elevações a ENE da cidade de Coimbra com os seus cerca de 500m e os campos do baixo Mondego cobertos com alguma geada, se bem que parece não ter havido muita acumulação, talvez um possível nevoeiro mais denso ao início dessa manhã seja o culpado!


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2010 às 01:54)

joseoliveira disse:


> Ao fundo as elevações a ENE da cidade de Coimbra com os seus cerca de 500m e os campos do baixo Mondego cobertos com alguma geada, se bem que parece não ter havido muita acumulação, talvez um possível nevoeiro mais denso ao início dessa manhã seja o culpado!



O culpado era o vento.
Não era muito, mas o suficiente para não permitir grandes acumulações de geada.
Geada a sério, só vi em Fátima. Mesmo em Febres, onde estive no fim-de-semana, a geada era residual, devido ao vento.
A sensação de frio, essa, era bastante notória.


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 02:16)

Por aqui começa a chover moderadamente


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Dez 2010 às 03:34)

Por aqui vento fraco e alguns chuviscos, para já tudo muito calmo.


----------



## Reportorio (9 Dez 2010 às 07:21)

Aqui em Miratejo segue segue com 15.1ºC e está a dar-lhe bem a chover.è engraçado os senhores do INMG diziam que ia aliviar, só se for para baixo.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Dez 2010 às 07:53)

Bom dia 

Entre as 06:30 e as 19:00 chuva forte na zona de Lisboa (Ajuda)

Na A5 ja há varios lencois de agua

WEBCAM
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## ct5iul (9 Dez 2010 às 08:29)

AnDré disse:


> Em Odivelas, nos últimos dias, o meu pluviometro tem falhado devido à elevada humidade. O problema tem sido recorrente nas estações Oregon, e já no inverno passado perdi imensos dados devido a isso.
> 
> Este ano, e depois de um verão escaldante, pensei que o problema estivesse resolvido.
> Até porque Outubro foi muito chuvoso aqui e ele nunca falhou. Novembro não foi tão chuvoso, mas houve poucos dias de sol.
> ...



Bom dia talvez seja das pilhas tenta usar umas pilhas de Lithium as da Energizer sao muito boas,estou a dizer-te isto porque as pilhas de litio resistem mais  à temperaturas diversas ou seja se ouver muita humidade ou frio estas pilhas resistem bem enquanto umas alcalinas ou salinas tem tendencia a baixar a voltagem.
A unica desvantagem destas pilhas e que sao ainda muito caras mas segundo alguns fabricantes estas pilhas tem 7x mais energia do que uma pilha alcalina 

Especificações das Energizer AA  Lithium 
A pilha mais avançada do mundo, 7x mais energia do que uma pilha alcalina e 3x mais leve. Mais resistente à temperaturas diversas, ideal para equipamentos famintos por energia
Classification: Lithium cilindrica
Sistema Quimico: Disulfito de lítio/ferro (Li/FeS2)
Designação: ANSI 15-LF, IEC-FR6
Voltagem Nominal: 1.5 Volts
Descarga máxima: 2.0 A contínua (1 pilha), pulso de 3.0 A (2 seg ligado / 8 seg desligado)
Massa de lítio: 0.98 gramas
IR típica: 90 a 150 milliohms
Validade: 15 anos


Especificações das Energizer AAA Lithium
Desenhada para câmeras e dispositivos que requerem grande corrente elétrica. Duram até 7x mais que alcalinas comuns. Tecnologia íon de lítio, a pilha mais avançada do mundo.
Pesam 3 vezes menos do que uma pilha comum!
Classificação: Lithium cilíndrica
Sistema químico: Disulfeto de Lítio/Ferro (Li/FeS2) 
Designação: ANSI 24-LF, IEC-FR03 
Voltagem nomical: 1.5 Volts 
Massa de lítio: 0.5 gramas
IR nominal: 90 a 150 milliohms 
Validade: 15 anos
Atenção: não é recarregável

WEBCAM
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2010 às 09:31)

Bom dia!
Madrugada de alguma chuva, com 6.4mm acumulados.
De momento, céu com abertas, e temperatura nos 15.7ºC, após mínima de 14ºC.


----------



## fsl (9 Dez 2010 às 10:16)

Condições actuais (actualizado a 09-12-10  10:11) 
Temperatura:  15.7°C  
Humidade: 96%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 15.0°C  
Vento: 8.0 km/hr ENE 
Pressão: 1014.0 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 1.4 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 50.6 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  774.8mm 
Wind chill:  15.7°C  
Indíce THW:   15.9°C  
Indíce Calor:  15.9°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  13.4°C às   1:15  15.7°C às  9:56 
Humidade:  94%  às   1:20  96%  às   7:36 
Ponto de Orvalho:  12.2°C às   1:20  15.0°C às   9:10 
Pressão:  1011.3hPa  às   5:49  1014.0hPa  às  10:11 
Precipitação mais intensa:   2.2mm/hr  às   6:37 
Maior Rajada Vento:   20.9 km/hr  às   2:27 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  13.3°C às   0:25  
Maior Indíce Calor   16.1°C às   9:24


----------



## Microburst (9 Dez 2010 às 10:18)

Bom dia

Final de madrugada e princípio da manhã com chuva intensa por aqui, mas já deu para perceber que a "festa" foi de Beja para baixo. Neste momento está uma mistura de nuvens baixas com nevoeiro.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2010 às 13:21)

Está quentinho o dia, apesar de muita nebulosidade que ainda vai pintando o céu...
Sigo com 20.7ºC, 78%HR, 1015hpa.


----------



## meteo (9 Dez 2010 às 13:39)

Estão neste momento 19,6ºC em Oeiras 

Dia primaveril não fosse ainda se encontrarem nuvens no céu.


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 13:48)

Temperatura actual um pouco alta para a época em que estamos... *18.7ºC*, apesar de estar quente, sabe bem no meio do frio e com a brisa fresca que se faz sentir 

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h - *7.6mm*


----------



## Gerofil (9 Dez 2010 às 14:09)

Situação instável a acompanhar durante as próximas horas:

SAT24

Cloud tops


----------



## fsl (9 Dez 2010 às 14:43)

*Em Oeiras aTEMP quase nos 21ºs  :

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 09-12-10 14:34) 
Temperatura: 20.6°C Wind chill: 20.6°C Humidade: 82%  Ponto Condensação: 17.4°C  
Pressão: 1013.2 hPa Vento: 3.2 km/hr  E  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 2.0 mm 

*


----------



## meteo (9 Dez 2010 às 14:44)

Vento fraco e abafado.20,6 ºC em Dezembro.Dá impressão que vem trovoada.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Dez 2010 às 14:44)

Sigo com 20.6ºC e vento fraco a moderado.
3mm acumulados durante a noite, 63.5mm no mês já.

Céu a encobrir-se gradualmente 




> Vento fraco e abafado.20,6 ºC em Dezembro.Dá impressão que vem trovoada.



Exactamente


----------



## Microburst (9 Dez 2010 às 14:47)

Parece estar a organizar-se à medida que se aproxima da faixa costeira ocidental. Digo eu que não percebo nada disto...


----------



## RMira (9 Dez 2010 às 16:11)

Muita atenção a isto!!!





Fonte: IM


----------



## Microburst (9 Dez 2010 às 16:22)

Eram cerca das 16h quando esta nuvem passou por cima da minha casa aqui em Almada como atesta a sequência de imagens. Alguém me pode explicar do que se poderia tratar? O tempo está feio e abafado, mas para já tudo muito tranquilo.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 16:24)

Parece estar a querer chegar-se mais à costa. Também parece estar a perder um pouco da sua intensidade.
Pode ser que a parte mais activa não saia do mar...


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 16:29)

A temperatura descer e actualmente estão 18.3ºC.

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e muito escuro a SW.
Cheira a trovoadas, é verdade...mas não me parece...


----------



## NfrG (9 Dez 2010 às 16:39)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 18º e céu muito nublado, por nuvens altas.
O IM colocou os distritos de Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Leiria, Santarém, Lisboa, Portalegre e Setúbal em alerta amarelo devido a aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada, até às 02:00.
Para variar, é esperar para ver, visto que, pelo menos aqui na Amadora, está tudo muito calminho, mas ainda assim o tempo está abafado.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Dez 2010 às 16:45)

O final da tarde parece prometer para a grande cidade


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 16:45)

Temperatura - 18.1ºC

Começa a cair um fraco aguaceiro de pingas grossas, mas será por pouco tempo.


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2010 às 16:48)

O céu está-se a compor... Vamos lá ver no que isto dá.

Vista a sul:





Satélite (16:30)





Radar


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 16:49)

O aguaceiro fraco de pingas grossas intensifica!


----------



## meteo (9 Dez 2010 às 16:51)

Vamos lá ver se a mancha nebulosa consegue entrar em Terra ainda forte.Parece que há 2 horas,em alto mar estava bem mais activa a célula.
Neste momento céu muito nublado,e bem negro para o mar!


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 16:55)

fonte: www.iMapweather.com


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Dez 2010 às 16:57)

Parece-me que ja esteve um pouco mais organizada,ainda assim é para seguir com bastante atencao.Reflectivades vermelhas ainda presentes.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Dez 2010 às 17:00)

Eis que começa a chover com bastante intensidade e céu negro.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Dez 2010 às 17:00)

Satélite (visivel às 16.45)


----------



## seqmad (9 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

Embora o trajecto da zona de principal instabilidade seja SSW-NNE e pareça ir passar ligeiramente a W de Lisboa (junto à costa), se repararem pela animação do sat24 logo a N de Lisboa há um ligeiro desvio para leste da mancha nebulosa, pode ser que a tal zona desvie ligeiramente para a zona de Lisboa...


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 17:18)

Temperatura actual - *17.8ºC*

Precipitação desde as 0h - 8mm


----------



## Pixie (9 Dez 2010 às 17:18)

Zona Sacavém, junto ao rio...






E a debandada de passarada, vinda de Oeste para Este...






Desculpem a qualidade, mas a minha maquineta é fraquita...

Ainda sem chuva... nem trovoada...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 17:23)

Por aqui o céu a sudoeste está muito assustador, até já ouvi um trovão


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 17:23)

Pode ter sido impressão minha, mas visto que não fui o único...trovão ao longe 

EDIT: pareceu-me ouvir outro abafado...


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2010 às 17:23)

Já se vê trovoada a sul! O céu está mesmo muito carregado... ambiente abafado, com 18.6ºC e 80%HR.
Máxima primaveril de 21.1ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Dez 2010 às 17:24)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Pode ter sido impressão minha, mas visto que não fui o único...trovão ao longe



Confirmo !

Ouvi um trovão e chove.

2º TROVÃO !


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 17:26)

é mesmo verdade, está mtrovejar ao longe, será


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 17:28)

O céu está muito escuro.


----------



## Pixie (9 Dez 2010 às 17:29)

Nada por aqui... boring!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 17:33)

Incrivel, já vi dois belos relâmpagos e de seguida dois poderosos trovôes, mas está a passar mais a sul.


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 17:34)

Acabei de avistar um relâmpago a Sul (visto que agora está a ficar de noite, facilita...)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 17:35)

já chove e continua a fazer relampagos a sul, que bonito


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2010 às 17:36)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Acabei de avistar um relâmpago a Sul (visto que agora está a ficar de noite, facilita...) :trovão



Também vi, embora esteja ainda muito longe daqui.

Sem qualquer nuvem baixa no céu, hoje, poderá ser um dia bom para fotografar trovoada.


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 17:38)

AnDré disse:


> Também vi, embora esteja ainda muito longe daqui.
> 
> Sem qualquer nuvem baixa no céu, hoje, poderá ser um dia bom para fotografar trovoada.



Mais um relâmpago....


----------



## NfrG (9 Dez 2010 às 17:38)

Isto promete...
Ainda não começou a chover nem a trovjear, mas, pelo satélite, não deverá tardar muito.


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

Mais 1....


----------



## thunderboy (9 Dez 2010 às 17:44)

Boas.
Até daqui os consigo observar visto as condições serem boas  +-100km distância...
(até os raios por vezes)


----------



## seqmad (9 Dez 2010 às 17:45)

Pelo radar das 17 uma linha de instabilidade parece estar a entrar pela zona de Alcácer e parece estar a formar-se outra linha a apontar à zona de Setúbal, quanto à principal, vamos ver no que dá, aqui por Lisboa, para já calmo...


----------



## dASk (9 Dez 2010 às 17:46)

ta demais!  ja viram as imagens de radar akeles pontos a vermelho? Mas penso que não deve chegar aqui..


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2010 às 17:48)

Boa tarde.

Dia quente, o de hoje, com máxima de *19,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com *18,4ºC*  , humidade nos 82% e céu encoberto por núvens de média altitude.

Pressão nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 17:48)

Esta já se foi, mas vem ai outra de sudoeste, está lindo


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Dez 2010 às 17:49)

Oiço e vejo com frequencia.

*TROVOADAAA !*


----------



## bisnaga33 (9 Dez 2010 às 17:51)

por aqui so vejo relampados ainda nada de trovoes mas e por todo o lado muito bonito


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 17:54)

Chove moderado agora e estou a ver relâmpagos de 10 em 10 segundos (e já os oiço)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 17:56)

Que loucura aquela que ai vem de sudoeste, tem muita actividade eléctrica, por agora já pinga novamente.


----------



## dASk (9 Dez 2010 às 17:57)

impressionante! vejo a sul imensos raios com alta definição!lol têm um aspecto alaranjado.. está deveras interessante de acompanhar! eu nunca diria que ia ser hoje o melhor dia aqui deste evento em termos eléctricos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 18:02)

Elá está mesmo quase cá, e os relampagos são magnificos.


----------



## telegram (9 Dez 2010 às 18:03)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Elá está mesmo quase cá, e os relampagos são magnificos.



Esperemos que não faça estragos.


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2010 às 18:05)

Vislumbram-se relâmpagos a Sul e Sudoeste daqui.
Já esteve a chuviscar.

Acham que a trovoada vai chegar aqui?


----------



## dASk (9 Dez 2010 às 18:07)

está literalmente a ficar de dia aqui. ta preta a coisa!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 18:08)

É com cada relampago que até mete medo, os trovôes é que são mais suaves.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 18:08)

telegram disse:


> Esperemos que não faça estragos.



Pois também espero que não faça estragos.


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2010 às 18:10)

Começa a chover moderado/forte por aqui.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Dez 2010 às 18:10)

Ela está a chegar a Setúbal  Clarões de 15 em 15 segundos, neste momento não chove e e os trovões são muito suaves. 

EDIT: Trovões bem mais fortes agora!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Dez 2010 às 18:14)

Trovoada forte.

Videos gravados agora por mim, espectacular um deles.


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2010 às 18:15)

Chuva muito forte agora!

Trovoada a aproximar-se.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 18:18)

Espectacular um relampago mesmo em cima de mim e de seguida o valente estrondo, mas a chuva ainda é só uns pingos grossos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 18:18)

E de repente começa a chover forte.


----------



## cactus (9 Dez 2010 às 18:19)

olá por setubal cai granizo do tamanho de berlindes grandes, chove muito forte, com relampagos e trovoada


----------



## meteo (9 Dez 2010 às 18:19)

Trovoada espectacular a Sul/Sudeste daqui.Ainda não se ouve o trovão,mas está muito bonito de se ver.


----------



## rfll (9 Dez 2010 às 18:19)

bem daqui só avisto clarões... estão bem carregas


----------



## dASk (9 Dez 2010 às 18:20)

akele olho vermelho visível no radar passou em cheio na península de troia em setúbal!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 18:20)

Os relampagos e trovôes ainda se matêm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 18:21)

A chuva abrandou.


----------



## cactus (9 Dez 2010 às 18:22)

antes da chuva forte só mesmo o granizo como nunca vi , apenas caía do ceu aquelas pedras de gelo, impressionante..


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 18:25)

Ora boa noite! 

Gravei alguma coisa depois vejo o que posso postar (muita má qualidade mesmo)

E ainda continua


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Dez 2010 às 18:26)

Boa tarde!

Extremos de hoje: 

Temperatura mínima: *13.6ºC*

Temperatura máxima: *20.0ºC*

Agora sigo com 18.3ºC e começa a pingar. Veremos se a trovoada chega aqui.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Dez 2010 às 18:26)

Bem, caiu uma granizada que nem vos digo... 

Entretanto já passou a besta e já nem trovões se ouvem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 18:27)

Por aqui ainde se ouvem ao longe, mas já não é com tanta frequência.


----------



## dASk (9 Dez 2010 às 18:30)

também fiz uns videos um bocado de ma qualidade é com uma cybershot. alguém me explica como posso inserí-los no forum?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 18:31)

Também fiz alguns videos, mas não sei como colocá-los aqui.


----------



## mortagua (9 Dez 2010 às 18:33)

Aí vem festa ^^


----------



## nunessimoes (9 Dez 2010 às 18:35)

Bem parece que é uma situação a acompanhar será que chegará aqui à zona oeste?


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2010 às 18:35)

Já deixou de chover.
Relâmpagos frequentes.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Dez 2010 às 18:38)

nunessimoes disse:


> Bem parece que é uma situação a acompanhar será que chegará aqui à zona oeste?



Chegar chega, mas bastante mais fraca.


----------



## Aspvl (9 Dez 2010 às 18:39)

trovoada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nunessimoes (9 Dez 2010 às 18:40)

João Ferreira disse:


> Chegar chega, mas bastante mais fraca.



Pois já só peço uma trovoadazinha para iluminar a rua


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Dez 2010 às 18:41)

Por enquanto aqui ainda é só chuva moderada.

Sigo com 18.1ºC


----------



## Brunomc (9 Dez 2010 às 18:42)

O distrito de Setúbal é neste momento o mais afectado pelos fortes aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada e algum granizo 

A zona de Almada e Lisboa vai haver aguaceiros mais fortes perto das 19H segundo o Radar do IM


----------



## Pixie (9 Dez 2010 às 18:42)

Relâmpagos à beira rio por aqui... filmei um cadito, mas não sei como postar, lol!!!


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2010 às 18:45)

Recomeça a chover, ainda que de forma fraca.


----------



## godzila (9 Dez 2010 às 18:45)

Pixie disse:


> Relâmpagos à beira rio por aqui... filmei um cadito, mas não sei como postar, lol!!!




deve alojar o vídeo no youtube e posteriormente colocar o link aqui no fórum


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Dez 2010 às 18:47)

Brunomc disse:


> O distrito de Setúbal é neste momento o mais afectado pelos fortes aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada e algum granizo
> 
> A zona de Almada e Lisboa vai haver aguaceiros mais fortes perto das 19H segundo o Radar do IM



Espero bem que sim!


----------



## thunderboy (9 Dez 2010 às 18:50)

Começa a chover por aqui e vislumbram-se clarões a S/SE.


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2010 às 18:50)

Deixou de se ver as luzes do Montijo, deve estar a cair por lá uma boa carga de água.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Dez 2010 às 18:51)

1º clarão por aqui!


----------



## ct5iul (9 Dez 2010 às 18:54)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO


Temp actual 17.9ºC 18:45
Pressão: 1014.1Hpa 18:45
Intensidade do Vento:6.1 km/h 18:45
Escala de Beaufort: 1
Direcção do Vento:SE
Rajada Max: 36.1km/h 01:52
Temperatura do vento: 17.7ºC 18:45
Ponto de Orvalho: 16.4ºC 18:45
Humidade Relativa: 63% 
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 2.2 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 7.2mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 18:45
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento chuva moderada alguns relampagos na margem Sul podem ser visto pela web cam

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

E já vão 2 relâmpagos.

A chuva começa a intensificar-se e a temperatura vai descendo estando agora nos 17.9ºC.


----------



## seqmad (9 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

Da 2ª circular entre o aeroporto e o eixo NS deu para ver lindos relâmpagos a Leste há 15-30 min, devia estar espectacular em Montijo/Alcochete, e agora outros espectaculares a Sul, pena não estar em casa... em Lisboa 7 rios vão caindo pingos grossos...


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2010 às 19:00)

Parece-me que desta vez só a Margem Sul é que é presenteada com trovoada.
O pessoal da Margem Norte fica a chuchar no dedo, com os relâmpagos a tornarem-se menos frequentes e a trovoada a afastar-se para Este.


----------



## nunessimoes (9 Dez 2010 às 19:00)

Mais uns pontos vermelhos no mapa


----------



## rfll (9 Dez 2010 às 19:02)

aqueles 2 pontos serão o que estou a pensar...


----------



## Aspvl (9 Dez 2010 às 19:02)

Mais outro relâmpago seguido de um bom trovão!!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2010 às 19:03)

rfll disse:


> aqueles 2 pontos serão o que estou a pensar...


Não sei e ai ai que vão direitos a Portalegre.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 19:04)

rfll disse:


> aqueles 2 pontos serão o que estou a pensar...



Precipitação intensa e trovoada é de certeza!
Quanto ao resto...depende de muita coisa!


----------



## Moustache (9 Dez 2010 às 19:05)

Em Sines, não chove e está um tempo quente.
Não tenho dados


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

A contabilidade vai em 6 até ao momento e todos a Este.


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2010 às 19:08)

Já há um bocado que pararam os relâmpagos.
Começou agora a chover forte com pingas muito grossas.

EDIT 19H13: Enganei-me, um mesmo aqui por cima!
O trovão fez tremer o prédio!!!!!!!


----------



## fsl (9 Dez 2010 às 19:15)

*Em Oeiras há cerca de 10min , caiu um pequeno aguaceiro mas sem deixar registo:

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 09-12-10 19:11) 
Temperatura: 18.1°C Wind chill: 18.1°C Humidade: 90%  Ponto Condensação: 16.4°C  
Pressão: 1015.7 hPa Vento: 3.2 km/hr  ENE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 2.2 mm 

*


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 19:15)

Bem, desta vez não tenho razões nenhumas para me queixar 

Margem sul é bem portuguesa..deixa tudo para o fim 

Neste momento chove fraco, apenas vejo clarões a Este e não oiço trovoes nenhuns. Mas já levei como muitos hoje!


----------



## squidward (9 Dez 2010 às 19:22)

por aqui já choveu bem, e avisto inumeros relampagos a Este (alguns bem bonitos) há cerca de 1 hora

edit:já oiço "rugir"


----------



## seqmad (9 Dez 2010 às 19:24)

Pois é, aqui de Lisboa foi bonito de ver... ao longe, passou tudo ao lado, até a tal zona que parecia ser a principal parece que sempre vai passar a W, e enfraquecida...  já nem chove, e agora que vou para a Margem S já está tudo calmo por lá...


----------



## FilipaP (9 Dez 2010 às 19:26)

Em Carnide neste momento chove muito fraco, vejo para Sul alguns relâmpagos, houve 1 relâmpago aqui por cima, mas sem som de trovão.


----------



## mortagua (9 Dez 2010 às 19:33)

FilipaP disse:


> Em Carnide neste momento chove muito fraco, vejo para Sul alguns relâmpagos, houve 1 relâmpago aqui por cima, mas sem som de trovão.



Carnide, Lisboa?


----------



## nunessimoes (9 Dez 2010 às 19:34)

mortagua disse:


> Carnide, Lisboa?



não... carnide pombal


----------



## mortagua (9 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

nunessimoes disse:


> não... carnide pombal



Já viram relâmpagos por aqui 
Já tenho de ir para a janela


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Dez 2010 às 19:40)

Ora, já foi tudo, mas foi muito bom.
Gravei com a máquina tudo !
Trovoada forte, chuva bem forte e granizo.
Agora está-se a levantar vento.


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 19:43)

andres disse:


> Ora, já foi tudo, mas foi muito bom.
> Gravei com a máquina tudo !
> Trovoada forte, chuva bem forte e granizo.
> Agora está-se a levantar vento.



Pois é... 


Margem Sul, Amen...


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2010 às 19:46)

O São Pedro não quis trazer a trovoada um pouco mais para Norte, sendo assim só o pessoal da Margem Sul teve direito a alguma coisa de jeito. Melhores trovoadas virão e esperemos que para a próxima sejam outros contemplados. 

Neste momento o céu vai ficando menos nublado se bem que chuvisca ainda de vez em quando.


----------



## rcjla (9 Dez 2010 às 19:51)

que inveja...


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 19:53)

Venham de lá as fotos seus sortudos!!! Hoje calhou-vos a sorte grande!


----------



## mortagua (9 Dez 2010 às 19:57)

Eu quero que ela venha até aqui !!!
Não vejo nada...


----------



## FilipaP (9 Dez 2010 às 20:00)

nunessimoes disse:


> não... carnide pombal



Carnide, Lisboa... desculpem! 
E trovoada a sério aqui, nada! É o costume...


----------



## mortagua (9 Dez 2010 às 20:01)

FilipaP disse:


> Carnide, Lisboa... desculpem!



Pois bem me parecia


----------



## F_R (9 Dez 2010 às 20:03)

Neste momento chove fraco, mas à pouco esteve algum tempo a chover forte acompanhado de trovoada

Máxima 17.7ºC

Agora 16.1ºC

4.8mm acumulados


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2010 às 20:03)

Foi uma potente trovoada em Setúbal!! tenho a volta de 15 fotos depois posto com tempo


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2010 às 20:03)

Boas caros amigos. 

Após um grande período de ausência neste fórum (apesar de tudo segui com muita frequência os eventos recentes que aconteceram - tornado em tomar, chuvas fortes anteriores a esse evento, etc etc...) eis que volto, na melhor das oportunidades. 

A trovoada aqui mostrou o seu lado fotogénico, quando comecei a ver os relâmpagos por volta das 6 da tarde corri para casa e peguei imediatamente na máquina fotográfica. Do meu ponto de observação (águas furtadas de um prédio de 9º andar) presenciei todo o espectáculo do início ao fim. O único azar é que os relâmpagos maiores aconteciam praticamente sempre em alturas em que a máquina estava a guardar a fotografia, portanto não apanhei os maiores.  

Mesmo assim foi um espectáculo lindo, de 85 disparos que efectuei, 3 deles apanharam relâmpagos e 1 dessas 3 fotografias ficou excelente. Vale sempre a pena assistir a espectáculos destes, não pode calhar sempre ao pessoal do Interior ou Norte, então?...  

Ficam os registos para mais tarde recordar, num dia em que registei 21ºC, temperatura anormal para a época do ano. Choveu pouco aqui, talvez 1 ou 2 mm, a maior parte da trovoada foi seca, o que permitiu estar na rua de máquina a apontar para o céu. Devo confessar que foi bastante _estranho_ estar na rua, de manga curta, em Dezembro, a fotografar uma trovoada seca. 

Chega de palavras... vou agora editar o material recolhido e mais tarde colocarei aqui as 3 fotografias referidas. 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## mortagua (9 Dez 2010 às 20:06)

Pessoal de Leiria?!
Trovoada?


----------



## BrOliveira (9 Dez 2010 às 20:12)

mortagua disse:


> Pessoal de Leiria?!
> Trovoada?



Nada......nem as luzes strob dos F-16


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 20:18)

Lightning disse:


> Vale sempre a pena assistir a espectáculos destes, não pode calhar sempre ao pessoal do Interior ou Norte, então?...



Exacto! desta vez calhou-nos a nós! 

_______________________________________

Com esta trovoada acumulei_ *6.7mm*._
Precipitação desde as 0h - *14.7mm*
Este mês já vou com um acumulado de - 72.6mm

Hoje choveu mais que os 2 dias anteriores.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2010 às 20:23)

Bem, por aqui por volta das 19horas abateu-se uma forte trovoada acompanhada de um forte granizo, até metia respeito, o acumulado destas trovoadas foi de 9.2mm, por agora faz relampagos a este, penso que a festa já terminou.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Dez 2010 às 20:24)

Venho também aqui falar sobre o espectáculo que se abateu por Alcochete! 

Comecei logo pelas 18:05 a ver os relâmpagos, ainda que fracos, estava na aula de FQ, mal tocou saí a correr, fui para o fim da urbanização onde moro, que tem um local perfeito para se ver tudo a Sul e Sudoeste, foi ai que começou o espectáculo a sério  eram 3 trovoadas, uma a Este de mim, com relâmpagos de 2 em 2 minutos, outra a Sul e Sudoeste, a que viria a passar mesmo por cima de mim, os relâmpagos tinha uma frequência de 4 em 4 minutos, começou a tornar-se mais frequente na aproximação, foi uma trovoada espectacular, os raios ramificavam-se pela base das nuvens de uma forma incrível, meteu mesmo respeito quando caiu um a poucos metros de mim, foi um estoiro enorme, a luz das casas à frente foi abaixo tal foi a descarga.
Os relâmpagos continuaram, bastante pertos até, com trovões fortes e muita chuva, começou a chover de forma muito violenta mesmo.

Resumindo, foi uma trovoada forte, coisa que não via há muito tempo, e depois de tanto tempo de espera a minha fome foi alimentada! 

Sigo com 18ºC, 1017 hPa e vento fraco.

Desta vez foi a nossa vez de sermos contemplados com um bom espectáculo, visto que nos últimos dias tudo passava ao lado..


*EDIT:* Ainda fiz uns vídeos, mas devido a muitos trabalhos escolares com que estou actualmente só os posso editar amanhã à tarde, a qualidade não é boa, digo já, mas dá para ter uma ideia!


----------



## dASk (9 Dez 2010 às 20:25)

bem vou deixar aqui alguns links dos videos que fiz, peçom desculpa pela má qualidade dos mesmos mas não da pra mais, os melhores não consegui captá-los mas é uma pequena amostra da bela trovoada que brindou a margem sul hoje! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/dask1984?feature=mhum#p/u/3/bSny3x7guGw

http://www.youtube.com/user/dask1984?feature=mhum#p/u/1/O-Blkxx5leg

http://www.youtube.com/user/dask1984?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/71FOr66Pz3Y


----------



## Teles (9 Dez 2010 às 20:35)




----------



## HotSpot (9 Dez 2010 às 20:38)

dASk disse:


> bem vou deixar aqui alguns links dos videos que fiz, peçom desculpa pela má qualidade dos mesmos mas não da pra mais, os melhores não consegui captá-los mas é uma pequena amostra da bela trovoada que brindou a margem sul hoje!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/dask1984?feature=mhum#p/u/3/bSny3x7guGw
> 
> ...



O Segundo vídeo está muito bom. Assisto por terras Algarvias a um grande festival de trovoada durante a madrugada. Chego a casa e sou brindado com outro festival. Ando cheio de sorte


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2010 às 20:40)

Teles disse:


>



E como o cliente tem sempre razão...  Aqui vão as 3 únicas fotos em que consegui captar esta trovoada. 

A primeira tem algumas gotas de chuva, a segunda e terceira têm riscos pretos a meio, que representam as cordas da roupa  que infelizmente ficaram gravadas junto com a trovoada. Como nada é perfeito, espero que gostem das fotografias, não importa se estão mal ou bem, importa é o momento ter ficado registado para mais tarde recordar. 

Agradeço desde já os vossos comentários. 






















Para mim a melhor de todas é a segunda.


----------



## meteo (9 Dez 2010 às 20:41)

O espectáculo passou um pouco longe daqui,mas ainda deu para ver belissimos relampagos e ouvir ao longe alguns trovões. Passou perto daqui,e hoje era uma grande opurtunidade para grande festival.Fica para o ano 


Parabéns aos sortudos que a tiveram por cima!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 20:42)

:





Lightning disse:


> E como o cliente tem sempre razão...  Aqui vão as 3 únicas fotos em que consegui captar esta trovoada.




Muito bom!!!
Isto hoje foi um dia em cheio!!


----------



## mortagua (9 Dez 2010 às 20:49)

Não é justo 
Eu quero trovoada !!


----------



## HotSpot (9 Dez 2010 às 20:50)

Só para verem o power delas.

Uma imagem da minha webcam hoje às *18:56* já bem de noite:


----------



## joao henriques (9 Dez 2010 às 21:03)

HotSpot disse:


> Só para verem o power delas.
> 
> Uma imagem da minha webcam hoje às *18:56* já bem de noite:



isso cá pra mim era meio dia


----------



## Teles (9 Dez 2010 às 21:20)

Boas fotos pessoal


----------



## jotasetubal (9 Dez 2010 às 21:25)

boa noite pessoal, 

eu sei que já vai tarde para fazer um seguimento da chuvada que se abateu sobre Setúbal, mas como estava na rua no auge da tormenta, fiquei com a ideia que nenhum dos meus conterrâneos conseguiu transmitir o caos que se instalou (não obstante a excelente qualidade dos videos do dask aqui postados).

Quando os relâmpagos começaram a cair estava eu a chegar a Setúbal. Como eles vinham do mar, pensei que seria porreiro ir até à margem do rio SADO e deleitar-me com uns quantos flashes!
E siga a marinha que o exército está encalhado.
pois bem, estava a eu a descer para a avenida luísa Todi e começa a chover. Chuva grossa, que antecipava a vinda dos relâmpagos, mas nada de impressionante.

Para quem tem uma ideia das distâncias, desde que começou a chover até começar a cair uma valente carga, foi o tempo de fazer entre o edifício da fiat até à Avenida Luísa Todi.

Na Avenida, a chuva desabava com tal intensidade, que a circular a 20Km/h, com as escovas no máximo, tinha uma visibilidade de pouco mais de 10 metros.

Escusado será dizer que as ruas inundaram quase que instantaneamente!!!

quanto aos relâmpagos, embora esteja a usar uma figura de estilo, mas poderia dizer que nem precisava de acender as luzes do carro!!!

enfim, faltam os dados científicos, mais exactos, mas fica aqui uma descrição, ao estilo do século 17, com o novo acordo ortográfico!!! hehehe

cumprimentos a todos


----------



## NfrG (9 Dez 2010 às 21:28)

Passou tudo ao lado aqui na Amadora...


----------



## godzila (9 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

Lightning disse:


> E como o cliente tem sempre razão...  Aqui vão as 3 únicas fotos em que consegui captar esta trovoada.
> 
> A primeira tem algumas gotas de chuva, a segunda e terceira têm riscos pretos a meio, que representam as cordas da roupa  que infelizmente ficaram gravadas junto com a trovoada. Como nada é perfeito, espero que gostem das fotografias, não importa se estão mal ou bem, importa é o momento ter ficado registado para mais tarde recordar.
> 
> ...



Qual foi a maquina fotográfica que utilizou para tirar estas fotografias.


----------



## Microburst (9 Dez 2010 às 21:47)

Bom, aqui por Almada não foi assim tão espectacular. Foi uma trovoadazinha, nada de especial, nem tão pouco daqui se aproximou. Impressionou-me mais a chuva morna com vento de Sueste que a trovoada. 

Por volta das 18h, em termos de descargas eléctricas, existiam 2 núcleos principais: um a sudoeste de Sesimbra (com valentes raios, é verdade) e outro a sul de Setúbal (bastante mais activo). O núcleo no mar extinguiu-se antes de chegar aqui tendo a frente que entrou por Setúbal, Moita e Montijo ganho mais força, mas como seguia para N/NE o mais próximo que se ouviu foi um trovão 15 segundos depois do relâmpago. 

Como diria antigamente o Prof. Marcelo, 15 valores pelo espectáculo, 8 valores pela proximidade, por isso vai à Oral.


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2010 às 22:00)

Céu pouco nublado. Temperatura nos *16,8ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2010 às 22:07)

godzila disse:


> Qual foi a maquina fotográfica que utilizou para tirar estas fotografias.



Canon PowerShot SX10 IS. 

-----

Por agora céu pouco nublado com temperatura nos 17,4ºC e HR nos 98%. 

O vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## kelinha (9 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

Por Coimbra está uma ventania doida...


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

Bolas, perdi o festival, pois estava enfiado no Almada Fórum à hora da festa...
De qualquer forma, ainda acumulou mais 2mm, fazendo um total de 8.4mm para o dia de hoje.
Destaque ainda para a máxima elevada, de 21.1ºC.
Sigo ainda com uns mornos 16.7ºC, 92%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14ºC
21.1ºC.


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

Bem... envergonho-me de postar este vídeo pois a qualidade é mesmo muito péssima... mas a minha câmara está estragada e tive de filmar com o telemóvel e depois não deu para passar para o pc e tive de filmar o ecrã do telemóvel com a CAM do pc... etc etc tudo junto deu nesta porcaria... 

Mas o que interessa é este final de tarde ficar na memória 

Isto foi apenas um *cadinho* do que houve...


----------



## Microburst (9 Dez 2010 às 23:09)

Lightning disse:


> Canon PowerShot SX10 IS.



Muito boas, caro colega. A segunda então...


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Dez 2010 às 23:10)

Ora aqui vai um resumo do que se passou por cá :














































Gostaram ? 

Em breve, videos no youtube .


----------



## Microburst (9 Dez 2010 às 23:17)

Xiii, aí valia a pena ter estado, excelente.  Aqui foi tudo visto de muito longe. 

Para quando uma daquelas trovoadas que até me põem as porcelanas no louceiro a tilintar? Continua assim e lanço uma petição.


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

Boas





Mais fotos aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/trovoada-em-setubal-dia-9-12-2010-a-5175.html#post249879


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 23:23)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que foto descomunal!!!

Grandes fotos também andres!


----------



## meteo (9 Dez 2010 às 23:26)

Fotos geniais Andres e Miguel...Vi isso tudo,mas de muito longe... 
Que trovoada magnifica 


Miguel essa foto até parece mentira


----------



## cactus (9 Dez 2010 às 23:43)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maravilhosas


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2010 às 23:48)

Que excelentes registos pessoal!

Em Odivelas, nada de mais.
Tudo a passar longe, e apenas 1mm de precipitação.

Um pequeno registo dos relâmpagos ao longe, feito da janela.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2010 às 23:48)

Bonitas fotos. 

---

*Extremos de Dia 06-12-2010:*







---

*Extremos de Anteontem:*






---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

*Extremos de Hoje:*






---

De momento sigo ainda com 16,8ºC.


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2010 às 00:15)

Eih pessoal! Grande festival por ai. E as fotos estão brutais 
Em relação aos vídeos, também estão bons, notasse com clareza o que se passou por aí


----------



## thunderboy (10 Dez 2010 às 00:47)

Acabo o dia com uma precipitação acumulada de 9.0mm.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2010 às 07:38)

Bom dia.

Madrugada quente. A mínima foi de *15,9ºC*, e agora sigo com 16,1ºC, com céu encoberto por um misto de núvens médias, e um agradável vento moderado de leste.

Humidade nos 79% e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## vitamos (10 Dez 2010 às 09:31)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu muito nublado e vento moderado com 13ºC junto ao rio. O vento soprou forte durante toda a noite.


----------



## DRC (10 Dez 2010 às 11:19)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, temperatura nos 17,5ºC, humidade nos 78% e o vento a soprar fraco/moderado são as condições actuais na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Lousano (10 Dez 2010 às 12:11)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui estão uns espantosos 22,0ºC 

O vento é moderado com rajadas fortes e céu encoberto.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2010 às 12:16)

A temperatura mantém-se estável nos 17,4ºC, e o céu mantém-se encoberto.

Humidade a 70% e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2010 às 12:21)

Extremos de antes de ontem:

Máx - 15,6ºC

Mín - 12,8ºC

Precipitação - 6,8 mm


Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,4ºC

Mín - 12,8ºC

Precipitação - 4,2 mm


----------



## nelson972 (10 Dez 2010 às 12:29)

Lousano disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Por aqui estão uns espantosos 22,0ºC
> 
> O vento é moderado com rajadas fortes e céu encoberto.




E eu que pensava que o meu termómetro não estaria bom,  pois marca 21,4º


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2010 às 14:39)

Céu encoberto e vento fraco de este.
Aqui o sol ainda não espreitou hoje.
E provavelmente nem vai espreitar.

A temperatura está estagnada nos 16,6ºC.


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2010 às 15:16)

Boa tarde.

Céu muito nublado por Corroios com vento moderado com algumas rajadas.

Temperatura nos 17,0ºC (mais fresco do que alguns membros do litoral centro ) e HR nos 92%.

A tarde está a ser muito semelhante à de ontem no que toca ao céu muito nublado e à consistência da nebulosidade. O que vinha mesmo a calhar era uma repetição do evento de ontem... Nunca se sabe...


----------



## Aspvl (10 Dez 2010 às 16:39)

Lightning disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Céu muito nublado por Corroios com vento moderado com algumas rajadas.
> 
> ...



Era bom...

Mas eu acho que as células se estão a formar muito à esquerda da costa.


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Dez 2010 às 16:53)

Boa tarde!

A máxima de hoje foi de *17.7ºC*, bastante abaixo daquilo que estava à espera.

Agora sigo com 16.8ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Dez 2010 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*

Eu juntava-lhe a precipitação e... voilá: festa branca de novo!


----------



## N_Fig (10 Dez 2010 às 20:21)

Boas,
Um dia quente para um dia de Dezembro, embora menos do que aquilo que eu esperava. O céu esteve muito nublado todo o dia mas sem chuva. Actualmente mais do mesmo: céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## NfrG (10 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

Boa noite

Por aqui, o mesmo que já foi referido: dia de céu muito nublado, sem chuva, e sem o sol a querer espreitar.
Por agora, mantem-se o mesmo.


----------



## Teles (10 Dez 2010 às 21:43)

Boas ,por aqui temperatura actual de 16,5ºC.
Algumas fotos do céu hoje:


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Dez 2010 às 21:43)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOYHnB03uo8]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]

Sigo com 13.7ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Dez 2010 às 21:53)

andres disse:


> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> Sigo com 13.7ºC.



Muito bom!!
Houve ai uns relâmpagos bem porreiros!


----------



## Geiras (10 Dez 2010 às 22:08)

O vento por aqui está com boas rajadas até, surpreende-me de certo modo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Dez 2010 às 22:08)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.7ºC

T.Minima: 14.1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Dez 2010 às 22:12)

andres disse:


> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> Sigo com 13.7ºC.



Muito Bom, mas só uma pergunta qual é o nome da musica.


----------



## BrOliveira (10 Dez 2010 às 22:17)

Boa noite a todos.
Um belo dia de Outono com temperaturas de quase Verão.

18.5ºC,61% HR, 1015 hPa, 19Km\h SSE


----------



## Tempo (10 Dez 2010 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*

Parece que vem aí alguma chuva?


----------



## Geiras (10 Dez 2010 às 22:18)

PS: Rajadas fortes!


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Dez 2010 às 22:18)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Muito Bom, mas só uma pergunta qual é o nome da musica.



Brand X Music - Fearless


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2010 às 22:37)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de *18,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,3ºC e humidade nos 79%.


----------



## fsl (10 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

*Em Oeiras situaçao outonal com TEMP agradável:

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 10-12-10 22:41) 
Temperatura: 16.9°C Wind chill: 16.3°C Humidade: 81%  Ponto Condensação: 13.6°C  
Pressão: 1018.3 hPa Vento: 8.0 km/hr  NE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm 


*


----------



## joao henriques (10 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*



Tempo disse:


> Parece que vem aí alguma chuva?



estao umas potentes celulas a oeste!sera que chegam ca
?


----------



## 1337 (10 Dez 2010 às 23:02)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*



joao henriques disse:


> estao umas potentes celulas a oeste!ser que chegam ca
> ?



não chegam ca


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Dez 2010 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*



joao henriques disse:


> estao umas potentes celulas a oeste!sera que chegam ca
> ?



Não... Já passaram... Vão para norte


----------



## joao henriques (10 Dez 2010 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*




1337 disse:


> não chegam ca


----------



## Tempo (10 Dez 2010 às 23:10)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*

Por aqui está um vento muito forte e com rajadas!


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Dez 2010 às 23:48)

Boa noite!
Dia muito farrusco, onde praticamente não se viu o Sol, mas onde também não choveu...
De momento, 15.7ºC, 87%HR, 1021hpa.


----------



## Lousano (11 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

Por aqui o temperatura continua estranha, que aumenta sempre que o vento se torna mais forte.

Neste momento 18,7ºC

Extremos de ontem:

Tmax: 22,2ºC

Tmin: 9,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2010 às 01:14)

Temperaturas quentes para o mês em questão, mesmo assim não chegando a bater o recorde de temperaturas máximos e talvez mínimos (veremos o prolongar do dia):







19.8ºC - Figueira da Foz
19.5ºC - Coimbra
19.2ºC - Alcobaça

Aproveito,este tópico para relatar um desaparecimento da Estação Meteorológica de Rio Maior.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Dez 2010 às 01:25)

Hoje fui surpreendido, pois saí da Amadora (local normalmente ventoso) com vento fraco e cheguei a Sesimbra com rajadas muito fortes! Não estava nada à espera, atrevo-me a dizer que as rajadas mais fortes poderiam ter 70/80 km/h!


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2010 às 11:47)

Bom dia (ainda não é boa tarde ).

Manhã de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Temperatura nos 17,2ºC após mínima de 14,0ºC. 

Vento no geral fraco, sendo por vezes inexistente.


----------



## thunderboy (11 Dez 2010 às 13:37)

Boa tarde 
Os meus pais reportam 18ºC na serra da Lousã.
Por aqui céu a encobrir por nuvens altas.


----------



## DRC (11 Dez 2010 às 13:51)

Mais um dia "quente" com uma temperatura actual de *18,3ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2010 às 13:54)

Lightning disse:


> Bom dia (ainda não é boa tarde ).
> 
> Manhã de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Temperatura nos 17,2ºC a*pós mínima de 14,0ºC*.
> 
> Vento no geral fraco, sendo por vezes inexistente.



Boa tarde!
Exactamente a mesma mínima que tive...
De momento, sigo com 19.3ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas, 19.3ºC, 63%HR, 1022hpa.
Vento nulo/fraco.
Boring...


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2010 às 17:49)

Que deserto anda isto... tudo nas compras de Natal?
A máxima hoje não chegou aos 20ºC, mas pouco faltou: 19.6ºC.
De momento, céu encoberto, com 16.8ºC e 72%HR...


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2010 às 18:41)

Mínima de *13,0ºC* e máxima de *17,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,9ºC e céu encoberto. Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Reportorio (11 Dez 2010 às 19:07)

Miratejo segue neste momento com 19.0ºC, 1015hpa


----------



## NfrG (11 Dez 2010 às 21:26)

Boa noite

Dia de céu nublado com o sol a espreitar apenas de manhã.
Por agora sigo, igualmente, com céu nublado.


----------



## Teles (11 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

Boas, por aqui vento fraco e uma temperatura actual de 13,1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2010 às 23:48)

Alguma neblina a instalar-se, mas de resto tudo tranquilo, sem vento e com temperatura amena...
Sigo assim com 14.2ºC, 86%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14ºC
19.6ºC.


----------



## NunoBrito (12 Dez 2010 às 00:56)

Extremos de ontem:


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2010 às 08:56)

Bom-dia!

Começou há instantes a cair um aguaceiro moderado.

Céu encoberto.

11,7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Dez 2010 às 10:33)

Bom dia!
Céu encoberto, a ameaçar pingar, com 13ºC de temperatura, e 92%HR.
Mínima de 12.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2010 às 11:35)

Bom dia.

Manhã cinzenta, sem qualquer animação, e 14,2ºC actuais.

Mínima de *11,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 89% e pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2010 às 11:39)

Aqui em Linda-a-Velha está a chover fraco/chuvisco

Em Oeiras estão 14ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Dez 2010 às 11:43)

Bom dia.

Sigo com 12.6ºC e chuviscos.


----------



## DRC (12 Dez 2010 às 11:44)

Temperatura actual nos *12,4ºC* e ocorrência de chuva fraca/chuvisco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2010 às 11:51)

Mínima de 12,1 ºC e 0,2 mm acumulados.

A título de curiosidade, a precipitação anual é já de 1046,4 mm.


----------



## Reportorio (12 Dez 2010 às 12:09)

Miratejo segue com 13.9C, 1015 hPa e chove


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Dez 2010 às 12:22)

Bom dia!

A mínima hoje foi de *12.4ºC*.

Agora sigo com 13.0ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## DRC (12 Dez 2010 às 12:51)

A temperatura está agora nos *12,9ºC* e chove fraco, apesar de ter estado á instantes a chover de forma moderada.

EDIT 12H53: Chove de novo moderado com pingas bem grossas.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2010 às 12:59)

Extremos de antes de ontem:

Máx - 17,8ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,2ºC

Mín - 12,8ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Dez 2010 às 13:02)

Chove moderado agora, já há poças na rua

Sigo com 13.0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Dez 2010 às 13:41)

E vai caindo fraca mas certinha, e entretanto toma lá 2.3mm acumulados...
13.3ºC, 94%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2010 às 13:43)

Sigo com 14,0ºC e humidade nos 89%, com o nevoeiro a levantar, neste momento em que se celebram 3 anos de participação neste fórum. A todos, o meu muito obrigado por tudo, e venham mais três!


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2010 às 14:03)

Gilmet disse:


> neste momento em que se celebram 3 anos de participação neste fórum. A todos, o meu muito obrigado por tudo, e venham mais três!






Em Odivelas, dia cinzento, 12,2ºC e vai pingando...
Vento nulo e 1mm acumulado.


----------



## zejorge (12 Dez 2010 às 15:09)

Olá boa tarde

Por aqui desde as 12h00 que chove, apesar de neste momento estar a diminuir. Sigo com 12,9º, vento fraco de E (2,6 km/h), e já acumulei 4,4 mm. 
A pressão está nos 1017hpa e a HRelativa nos 98%.

Cumpts


----------



## Teles (12 Dez 2010 às 16:47)

Boas, por aqui temperatura actual de 13,5ºC, céu muito nublado e por vezes caem uns pingos perdidos


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2010 às 18:59)

Boas,
por aqui céu nublado mas sem chuva, e vento muito fraco, praticamente nulo.


----------



## Geiras (12 Dez 2010 às 19:04)

Céu muito nublado e chuvisco.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2010 às 19:11)

Só aqui é que não chove...
Tudo na mesma, ou seja, céu nublado, vento nulo e humidade relativamente elevada.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2010 às 19:29)

Boas

Aqui em Setúbal tem chovido mas pouco tenho acumulados 1,4mm

A mínima foi de 11,2ºC e a máxima de 14,6ºC

Agora estão 14,1ºC e 93%Hr


----------



## Geiras (12 Dez 2010 às 19:52)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h - 3.4mm
Temperatura actual - 12.6ºC


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2010 às 19:58)

Toda a gente tem tido chuva, só eu é que já não vejo chuva há dois dias. E sempre com céu muito nublado e muita humidade, mas tema em não cair nada... Enfim, condições sempre na mesma: céu nublado, vento nulo, humidade elevada e temperatura de 12,8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Dez 2010 às 21:18)

Dia de alguma chuva, 3.2mm acumulados.
Agora nevoeiro e 11.8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (12 Dez 2010 às 21:18)

Muito nevoeiro e 11.9ºC
Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa e a descer.  
Precipitação acumulada este mês -* 76.2mm*


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2010 às 21:33)

N_Fig disse:


> Toda a gente tem tido chuva, só eu é que já não vejo chuva há dois dias. E sempre com céu muito nublado e muita humidade, mas tema em não cair nada... Enfim, condições sempre na mesma: céu nublado, vento nulo, humidade elevada e temperatura de 12,8ºC.



só a temperatur é que muda: 11,7ºC.


----------



## Geiras (12 Dez 2010 às 22:02)

Muito nevoeiro, visibilidade reduzida! 
Vento nulo.
Temperatura - 11.7ºC
Precipitação acumuladas desde as 0h - 3.5mm

______________________________________________

Pode ser que ainda haja alguma coisinha com as células a Oeste e Sudoeste


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Dez 2010 às 23:46)

Boa noite!
Dia marcado por uma muito baixa amplitude térmica, e por chuvisco/chuva fraca até ao início da tarde...
De momento, nevoeiro cerrado desde o final do tabuleiro da Ponte 25 de Abril...
Sigo com 12.9ºC, 97%HR, 1015hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.6ºC
14.3ºC
Precipitação: 2.3mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2010 às 23:53)

Extremos de hoje:

11,3 ºC / 13,5 ºC

2,8 mm

---

Chuva durante todo o dia, geralmente fraca, e céu totalmente encoberto.


----------



## rcjla (13 Dez 2010 às 00:52)

por cá não choveu no passado dia...


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2010 às 04:10)

Durante o dia de ontem, o céu apresentou-se sempre encoberto.
Ocorreu precipitação fraca distribuída ao longo de praticamente todo o dia num total de 3mm.

Hoje o dia começa com nevoeiro cerrado.
Vento nulo e 9ºC.


----------



## Teles (13 Dez 2010 às 06:35)

Boas, por aqui um nevoeiro denso e temperatura actual de  5,8ºC


----------



## NfrG (13 Dez 2010 às 07:19)

Bom dia

É com espanto que vou à janela e vejo nevoeiro cerradíssimo. Há muito tempo que não via assim.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2010 às 09:13)

Bom dia!
Não se vê um palmo à frente do nariz com o nevoeiro cerrado que se faz sentir...
Gosto do tempo assim, ainda por cima é raro...
Sigo com 11.3ºC, 98%HR, 1017hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2010 às 09:14)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima já novamente abaixo dos 10ºC, com *9,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,1ºC, humidade nos 92% e pressão a 1014 hPa.

Houve algum nevoeiro durante a noite.


----------



## Microburst (13 Dez 2010 às 11:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Não se vê um palmo à frente do nariz com o nevoeiro cerrado que se faz sentir...



Bom dia 

A mesma coisa por aqui, isto é, para além do varal da roupa não se vê mais nada. 

Na rua a visibilidade é de 10/15 metros, não mais que isso, ainda para mais aqui em Cacilhas que é zona baixa junto ao rio. A temperatura segue nos 9,8ºC e humidade 100%. Está bem cerrado, vamos ver se terá força para levantar.


----------



## DRC (13 Dez 2010 às 11:33)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria estão 13ºC e está nevoeiro.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2010 às 12:59)

16,3ºC, estáveis, com bastantes Cumulus no céu.

Humidade nos 76% e pressão a 1014 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Dez 2010 às 13:22)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *10.2ºC*.
Durante a manhã predominou o nevoeiro, que chegou a ser algo espesso, não havendo visibilidade a mais de 35-40 m. 

Agora já depois da sua dissipação sigo com 15.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Dez 2010 às 14:19)

Boa tarde,
Mínima de 4.8ºC por aqui. Actualmente, 17.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## mocha (13 Dez 2010 às 16:54)

Alguem sabe me dizer se está previsto nevoeiro para esta noite na zona Barreiro/Setubal?
Gracias


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Dez 2010 às 17:19)

Sigo com 14.0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2010 às 18:22)

Boas,
A mínima foi de 5,9ºC. De momento 13,4ºC, céu nublado e humidade elevada de 85%.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2010 às 18:54)

mocha disse:


> Alguem sabe me dizer se está previsto nevoeiro para esta noite na zona Barreiro/Setubal?
> Gracias



Como o vento está tão fraquinho é possivel que se forme bancos de nevoeiro!! Aqui neste momento não vejo sinais dele


----------



## F_R (13 Dez 2010 às 18:56)

Boas

Mínima 7.4ºC
Máxima 15.2ºC

Agora 12.6ºC

Muita neblina durante o dia, Entre Abrantes e Constância por volta das 14.30 ainda havia muito nevoeiro


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2010 às 18:56)

Máxima:*18,9ºc*
Mínima:*9,6ºc*

Rajada máxima de apenas 11km/h 

Agora estão 14,4ºC, 87%Hr, 1014,9hPa e o vento é fraco quase nulo


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2010 às 19:02)

A máxima foi de 17,6ºC, esqueci-me de dizer à bocado. Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento nulo, humidade de 84% e 13,1ºC.
Edit: E não é que enquanto eu escrevia a mensagem o céu começou a limpar?


----------



## fsl (13 Dez 2010 às 19:23)

*Hoje em Oeiras, algum nevoeiro matinal,seguido de ceu limpo e dia relativamente agradável:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 13-12-10  19:19) 
Temperatura:  14.2°C  
Humidade: 89%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 12.4°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr NW 
Pressão: 1015.7 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.2 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 53.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  777.2mm 
Wind chill:  14.2°C  
Indíce THW:   14.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  14.3°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  9.3°C às   6:26  16.3°C às 15:08 
Humidade:  85%  às  13:02  97%  às   9:28 
Ponto de Orvalho:  8.9°C às   5:00  13.9°C às  10:41 
Pressão:  1012.3hPa  às   4:33  1015.8hPa  às  19:17 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.2mm/hr  às   4:00 
Maior Rajada Vento:   16.1 km/hr  às  17:40 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  8.9°C às   8:07  
Maior Indíce Calor   16.7°C às  14:59 

*


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2010 às 19:31)

No momento 12,8ºC, céu entre o nublado e o pouco nublado, vento nulo e humidade de 82%.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Dez 2010 às 21:05)

Por cá já há algum nevoeiro. Vai ser mais uma noite de Nevoeiro cerrado.

Máxima de hoje 16,8ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Dez 2010 às 21:22)

boa noite 

Desde 6ª até ao final da manhã de hoje por terras da velha universidade e outros pontos relativamente próximos, o fim-de-semana foi marcado por tempo relativamente seco e essencialmente por nuvens altas, algum nevoeiro localizado e vento em geral fraco; quanto a temperaturas, as máximas mostravam alguma proximidade aos *20ºC* e as mínimas suponho que tenham rondado os *10ºC*.

De momento o céu está limpo, vento fraco parecendo deslocar-se de Oeste e por aqui estão cerca de *13ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2010 às 22:01)

HotSpot disse:


> Por cá já há algum nevoeiro. Vai ser mais uma noite de Nevoeiro cerrado.
> 
> Máxima de hoje 16,8ºC.



Por aqui, ainda nada de nevoeiro, vamos ver se cá chega...
De momento, céu limpo, tendo o nevoeiro levantado por volta das 11h30, vento fraco ou nulo, 13.5ºC, 85%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

10.9ºC
16.4ºC.


----------



## dASk (13 Dez 2010 às 22:04)

eu moro a 2km da estação e por aqui ainda nada..  aquela zona onde está localizada a estação da Moita é muito sensível a nevoeiros cerrados. :P


----------



## Geiras (13 Dez 2010 às 22:05)

Hum...por aqui já há algum nevoeiro


----------



## HotSpot (13 Dez 2010 às 22:08)

dASk disse:


> eu moro a 2km da estação e por aqui ainda nada..  aquela zona onde está localizada a estação da Moita é muito sensível a nevoeiros cerrados. :P



Contra todas as expectativas o nevoeiro levantou...já era.


----------



## F_R (13 Dez 2010 às 22:28)

Algum nevoeiro, mas nada de muito cerrado.

11.2ºC e está a descer muito lentamente


----------



## Teles (13 Dez 2010 às 23:09)

Umas fotos do nevoeiro:


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2010 às 23:14)

Por aqui 11,4ºC e instalou-se o nevoeiro, embora não muito cerrado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Dez 2010 às 23:17)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16,5ºC

T.Minima: 8,9ºC

Prec: 1,5mm ( graças ao cerrado nevoeiro que estve até ao fim da manhã)

Por agora já está novamente nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Dez 2010 às 02:30)

O céu está praticamente limpo, vento fraco a nulo e até ao momento com uma lenta descida da temperatura desde as 00h.

Os valores dos últimos 4 dias, quanto às temperaturas oscilaram entre os *18.0ºC* de máxima e os *7.5ºC* de mínima; a HR esteve entre os *86%* e os *51%*.

*actuais*: 13.2ºC - 84% hr


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2010 às 09:39)

Bastante nevoeiro e 9,8 ºC.

Pressão atmosférica em subida.


----------



## Teles (14 Dez 2010 às 09:41)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo , temperatura actual de 9,4ºC


----------



## DRC (14 Dez 2010 às 12:16)

Mínima de *8,7ºC*. 
Neste momento nevoeiro e *12,1ºC* de temperatura.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Dez 2010 às 14:06)

Boa tarde!
Ainda bastante nevoeiro que, em vez de aligeirar, está a agravar-se... fixe!
Sigo com 12.8ºC, 89%HR, 1023hpa.


----------



## DRC (14 Dez 2010 às 14:45)

Temperatura nos 13,9ºC com o nevoeiro só agora a tornar-se menos denso.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Dez 2010 às 16:11)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 14.0ºC e céu limpo.

Em Lisboa junto ao rio hoje havia nevoeiro, ao contrário de aqui.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2010 às 16:16)

No *Cais do Sodré* continua o nevoeiro. Não levantou o dia inteiro.

Extremos de hoje:

*13.9 ºC (00:00)*
*9.6 ºC (11:29)*






Na *Moita* ainda existiu um período de 3 horas em que o nevoeiro desapareceu. Mas está de volta.

Extremos de hoje:

*14.3 °C (14:34)*
*5.8 °C (06:29) *


----------



## zejorge (14 Dez 2010 às 16:49)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o nevoeiro deixou-nos cerca das 13h. Neste momento sigo com 15,5º Pressão 1023 hpa, e praticamente sem vento.

Zejorge


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Dez 2010 às 16:55)

O nevoeiro aqui está muito cerrado, a visibilidade é muito reduzida...


----------



## F_R (14 Dez 2010 às 17:09)

Boa tarde

Manhã com muito nevoeiro que só levantou por volta das 14horas

Mínima 8.5ºC
Máxima 15.4ºC

Agora 14.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (14 Dez 2010 às 17:19)

O nevoeiro esteve presente praticamente todo o dia mas não tão denso como agora, está cerrado.

Temperatura actual - 11.7ºC

Precipitação mensal - *76.9mm*


----------



## rcjla (14 Dez 2010 às 17:34)

Sem ser de noite,o nevoeiro não chega cá...

Por agora 14ºC e a mínima não disponível.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Dez 2010 às 17:45)

Sigo com 11.9ºC e com nevoeiro de novo instalado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Dez 2010 às 18:15)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.0ºC

T.Minima: 6.7ºC

Prec: 1,5mm ( devido ao forte nevoeiro).


----------



## DRC (14 Dez 2010 às 18:42)

Temperatura a rondar os 11ºC e após um dia de nevoeiro, ele desapareceu agora, mantendo-se uma ligeira neblina.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2010 às 18:55)

Na cidade de Odivelas o nevoeiro também está cerrado.
Mais acima, à cota dos 150m, ele começa a desaparecer.
Da minha janela até vejo a lua e as estrelas.

Mas ao fundo a rua, o nevoeiro instala-se.








Durante a tarde, no jardim Botânico de Lisboa, persistiu a neblina:


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

olá 

Céu praticamente limpo lá por casa pela manhã até que ao início da tarde descendo em direcção a Loures, eis que um nevoeiro bastante denso se instalara nas áreas mais baixas. Alguma dissipação e muito ocasional, mas o destino deste dia parecia traçado! 

A temperatura por aqui está nos cerca de *11ºC*.


----------



## Teles (14 Dez 2010 às 19:42)

Boas , por aqui um nevoeiro cerrado que não se vê a 2m de distancia


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2010 às 20:11)

Por aqui o cenário não difere. Nevoeiro com 11,7ºC.

Pressão nos 1024 hPa.


----------



## Microburst (14 Dez 2010 às 20:27)

Boa noite aos colegas do fórum

Aqui por Cacilhas o nevoeiro nunca levantou; começou a cair passava pouco das 7 da manhã e daí em diante foi um dia de nevoeiro cerrado e temperaturas baixas, e a noite não está a ser diferente.

A única coisa de interesse ao olhar hoje para a janela foi ver o meu Sylvester cá de casa a querer fazer a vida negra ao Tweety. 








Sigo neste momento com 9,5ºC, naturalmente 100% de humidade e pressão nos 1022hpa.


----------



## DRC (14 Dez 2010 às 20:36)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria ao contrário do que acontece na região não há nevoeiro desde o início da noite. 
Temperatura actual nos *11,4ºC* e humidade nos* 93%*.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

Boa noite.
Mínima de 5.4ºC e máxima de 18.3ºC, ambas mais altas que ontem. Ao fim de dois dias finalmente chegou cá o nevoeiro e bem cerrado.
8.3ºC


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2010 às 20:53)

Boas,
A máxima de hoje foi de 17,4ºC. Atualmente céu limpo (dá para ver algumas estrelas), vento nulo, humidade de 81% e 8,2ºC.


----------



## DRC (14 Dez 2010 às 21:30)

Temperatura nos *9,9ºC* e o nevoeiro a parecer querer voltar, havendo já bastante junto ao rio Tejo e nas zonas mais baixas (especialmente na Quinta Municipal de Nossa Senhora da Piedade).


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2010 às 21:47)

A temperatura atualmente é de 8,6ºC (subiu), mas adivinho que vá ter uma noite bastante fria.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Dez 2010 às 21:49)

E é oficial! O nevoeiro não levantou todo o dia...
De momento, mais do mesmo, temperatura quase estagnada nos 10.9ºC, 96%HR, 1026hpa.

Extremos do dia:

Mínima não disponível (cumprimentos do Weather Display)
Máxima de 12.9ºC, à meia noite...


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2010 às 22:00)

Máxima:*16,2ºC*
Mínima:*7,6ºC*

A precipitação é da humidade e contabilizou 0,4mm hoje 0,2mm de madrugada e mais 0,2mm esta noite

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## F_R (14 Dez 2010 às 22:05)

Nevoeiro cerrado, tive a jogar futebol e não se via nada.

Agora 9.2ºC


----------



## fsl (14 Dez 2010 às 22:13)

*Em Oeiras, uma curiosidade, hoje a TEMP minima foi às 19:55 e a MAX às 11:05:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 14-12-10  22:00)
Temperatura: 	12.1°C 
Humidade: 	95%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	11.3°C 
Vento: 	1.6 km/hr NE
Pressão: 	1023.8 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.2 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	53.2 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 777.4mm
Wind chill: 	 12.1°C 
Indíce THW: 	 12.2°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 12.2°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 10.7°C às  19:55 	 16.2°C às 11:01
Humidade: 	 81%  às  11:02 	 96%  às  21:36
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 10.0°C às   1:33 	 13.3°C às  10:59
Pressão: 	 1017.0hPa  às   1:33 	 1023.8hPa  às  22:00
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.2mm/hr  às   6:00
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 19.3 km/hr  às  10:02
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 10.6°C às   4:15 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 16.1°C às  10:50*


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

Ainda mais alto, agora já vai nos 9,2ºC, daqui tá nos 10ºC. O céu está limpo e a humidade é de 79%.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2010 às 23:57)

Por aqui já igualou a mínima do dia(5.4ºC) e continua a descer.


----------



## F_R (15 Dez 2010 às 00:00)

7.0ºC que é a mínima do dia


----------



## Microburst (15 Dez 2010 às 00:10)

Epa, ninguém gostou da minha foto? E eu a pensar que iam achar graça. 

Estejam descansados, como costuma aparecer nos créditos finais dos filmes, não houve animais magoados ou em perigo. O canário encontra-se bem e com saúde.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Dez 2010 às 00:12)

Mínima do dia ficou nos 5.1ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Dez 2010 às 00:49)

olá 

Há pouco de passagem pelo centro de Loures, toda essa área baixa bem como da circundante estava com nevoeiro bastante denso! Evitar a auto-estrada em obras de Stª. Engrácia com estas condições é o melhor a fazer!
Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco de Norte e uma noite que lentamente arrefece talvez indo ao encontro da previsão de acentuado arrefecimento nocturno, embora de momento não o suficiente para que o confirme.
*
valores de 14 Dez*:
máx: 17.2ºC - 85% hr
mín: 12.1ºC - 59% hr

*Actuais*: 12.7ºC - 81% hr


----------



## Lousano (15 Dez 2010 às 01:01)

Boa noite.

Por aqui céu limpo, vento nulo e 4,9ºC. A sensação de frio é maior do que normal devido às 2 últimas semanas amenas.


----------



## F_R (15 Dez 2010 às 01:03)

Continua a descer bem, já 5.5ºC

Em Alvega já vai em 1ºC


----------



## Profetaa (15 Dez 2010 às 01:16)

BOAS....
Por cá 4.6º


----------



## NunoBrito (15 Dez 2010 às 01:20)

Extremos de ontem:


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2010 às 07:02)

Hoje, nada de nevoeiro.
O vento moderado de NE que se levantou, baixou e muito a humidade relativa do ar.

De momento 8,6ºC e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## Teles (15 Dez 2010 às 07:14)

Boas , por aqui na cidade o nevoeiro desapareceu , há somente na periferia da cidade , temperatura actual de -1,7ºC e os carros pintados de branco pela geada


----------



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2010 às 08:06)

Por cá: 2,5ºC + 100% HR + Brisa de 5 km/h = Frio de Rachar


----------



## thunderboy (15 Dez 2010 às 08:15)

Bom dia, mínima de 0.3ºC sem presença de nevoeiro.


----------



## PDias (15 Dez 2010 às 08:23)

Bom dia,

está um belo dia de sol, mas não esperava que a temperatura tivesse hoje já tão baixa, quando saí de casa por volta das 7.00H estavam 2,4ºC (mais logo verifico a miníma).


----------



## fsl (15 Dez 2010 às 09:13)

*Em Oeiras, manhã um pouco fria mas com ar seco,com HR de apenas 49%:

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 15-12-10 9:00)
Temperatura: 8.7°C 	Wind chill: 7.2°C 	Humidade: 49% 	Ponto Condensação: -0.9°C
Pressão: 1025.9 hPa 	Vento: 9.7 km/hr  NNE 	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2010 às 09:15)

Bom dia.

Deixo uma foto do cenário de ontém à noite, numa altura em que o nevoeiro se restringiu à zona da ribeira das Jardas:






---

De momento sigo com *9,2ºC*, ainda em descida!

Os gráficos de temperatura e humidade desta madrugada exibem grandes variações, em pouco tempo, derivado do vento moderado a forte do quadrante Este.

Humidade actual de 37% e pressão a 1025 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2010 às 10:36)

Em Odivelas, o vento não dá tréguas, e a temperatura em vez de subir, baixa.

7,8ºC, que é até ao momento a mínima do dia.

Céu limpo, vento moderado.


----------



## Magnusson (15 Dez 2010 às 10:46)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Deixo uma foto do cenário de ontém à noite, numa altura em que o nevoeiro se restringiu à zona da ribeira das Jardas:
> 
> ...




Que flashback...a minha escolinha  Tinha aulas na sala da esquerda


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2010 às 13:21)

Muito vento de NE.

Estou com 11,5ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2010 às 14:59)

Extremos de ontem:
7,9ºC/17,4ºC.
Hoje a mínima foi de 3,4ºC e atualmente estão 12,8ºC e um belo solinho.


----------



## F_R (15 Dez 2010 às 15:32)

Boas

Céu limpo e e 11.6ºC

A mínima foi de 3.8ºC na cidade e -2ºC em Alvega


----------



## PTbig (15 Dez 2010 às 16:34)

Magnusson disse:


> Que flashback...a minha escolinha  Tinha aulas na sala da esquerda



Desculpe o OFF-Topic mas pelos visto algsuns daqui passaram pela bela D. Domingos Jardo, também tive muita aulas nessa sala se não me engano e a C 9.

Abraços


----------



## zejorge (15 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o nevoeiro levantou cedo, cerca das 09h30. A temp. mínima foi de 0,1º às 07h25.
Neste momento sigo com 10,3º, Pressão 1027hpa, humidade 55%, e o vento é fraco de NNE c/ 2,6 km/h.
A humidade relativa era às 10h55 de 100%, passou aos 49% às 11h30

Cumpts

Zejorge


----------



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

A temperatura já desce bem.

Máxima de *13,7ºC*
Mínima de *2,5ºC*

A ver se esta noite vai pela primeira vez neste inverno abaixo de zero.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2010 às 17:47)

HotSpot disse:


> A ver se esta noite vai pela primeira vez neste inverno abaixo de zero.



Na margem norte, ainda não me parece que seja esta a primeira noite abaixo de zero.
Tudo porque o vento teima, e deverá continuar, a soprar. 

9,7ºC de momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Dez 2010 às 17:55)

AnDré disse:


> Na margem norte, ainda não me parece que seja esta a primeira noite abaixo de zero.
> Tudo porque o vento teima, e deverá continuar, a soprar.
> 
> 9,7ºC de momento.



Mas também não estará muito longe dos 0ºC. Uns 1/2ºC talvez.
---------------

7.9ºC neste momento com vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Dez 2010 às 18:23)

Boa tarde!
Mínima de 8.5ºC, que veremos se será batida ainda antes da meia noite...
O frio aqui ainda não se sente por aí além, embora tenha estado um dia fresco.
De momento, 11ºC, 48%HR, 1025hpa, e vento de leste...


----------



## lsalvador (15 Dez 2010 às 18:35)

Por Tomar os extremos do dia até ao momento foram

14.1 ºC (14:37)
-1.8 ºC (07:55)

Neste momento está com 4.4º, menos 5.9º que ontem a mesma hora, promete


----------



## thunderboy (15 Dez 2010 às 18:47)

Ora por aqui ainda não começou a descer a temperatura encontrando-se esta ainda nos 6.8ºC. Uma coisa rara que aconteceu aqui foi acumular 0.5mm com o nevoeiro, visto que aqui não é comum haver nevoeiro tão denso como o de ontem.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2010 às 19:41)

Magnusson disse:


> Que flashback...a minha escolinha  Tinha aulas na sala da esquerda





PTbig disse:


> Desculpe o OFF-Topic mas pelos visto algsuns daqui passaram pela bela D. Domingos Jardo, também tive muita aulas nessa sala se não me engano e a C 9.
> 
> Abraços



Fiz lá o meu 2º e 3º ciclo. Boas memórias. 

---

A temperatura máxima de hoje não passou dos *12,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 9,1ºC, estagnados entre os 9,0ºC e os 9,3ºC.

Humidade nos 46% e vento fraco do quadrante Este.

Pressão nos 1024 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Dez 2010 às 19:56)

olá 

Dia de céu limpo de um azul bem intenso, vento fraco a moderado predominando de Este, temperatura durante o dia bem modesta influenciada pelo ar frio e seco vindo do interior.

Por aqui estão uns fresquinhos *9ºC*.


----------



## F_R (15 Dez 2010 às 20:05)

Agora 7.6ºC

A máxima foi de 11.7ºC


----------



## Teles (15 Dez 2010 às 20:39)

Boas , por aqui vento nulo e uma temperatura actual de 4,0C


----------



## Iuri (15 Dez 2010 às 20:44)

Estoril - céu limpo, vento ausente, temperatura nos 9,8ºC e HR 62%.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2010 às 20:51)

E desce bem depressa. Estão 4,7ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Dez 2010 às 20:59)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 8.1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2010 às 21:12)

Boas,
A máxima foi de 13,5ºC. Atualmente estão 7,9ºC, vento fraco, céu limpo e 66% de humidade.


----------



## DRC (15 Dez 2010 às 21:14)

Por aqui nada de muito frio, pelo menos para já.
A temperatura actual é de *8,9ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Dez 2010 às 21:24)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14,2ºC

T.Minima: 1,3ºC

Claro houve geada.

Por agora sigo com 5.6ºC, o que é estranho é que já chegou aos 2,8ºC e de repente subiu até estes valores.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Dez 2010 às 21:34)

DRC disse:


> Por aqui nada de muito frio, pelo menos para já.
> A temperatura actual é de *8,9ºC*.



A alguns quilómetros a sul, por aqui, segue praticamente idêntica, com 8.9ºC...
Ainda sopra uma brisa de leste, que não deixa baixar muito a temperatura, mas que ao mesmo tempo baixa a HR do ar, e possibilita a instalação do belo do ar fresco...

Extremos do dia:

8.5ºC (provavelmente será ainda batida)
13.5ºC.


----------



## DMiguel (15 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

Está uma temperatura tão boa ...

1ºC

Meu deus.
Que número tão pequenino! 

Esta manhã estava "meio grau" negativo, portanto a de amanhã nem quero imaginar!


----------



## F_R (15 Dez 2010 às 22:42)

Abrantes segue com 5.8ºC

Em Alvega às 21 horas estavam 1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2010 às 22:49)

A noite segue fresca, com 7,5ºC actuais, em descida, e a bom ritmo.

Humidade nos 44%.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Noite gélida, indo já nos *3.5ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2010 às 23:08)

Aqui a noite está fresca em relação às anteriores 

7,5ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## dASk (15 Dez 2010 às 23:15)

por aqui também uns impressionante valor de *2,8º* ás 23,15h! quase de certeza que será a primeira vez nesta estação que descerá abaixo dos 0º


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Dez 2010 às 23:16)

dASk disse:


> por aqui também uns impressionante valor de *2,8º* ás 23,15h! quase de certeza que será a primeira vez nesta estação que descerá abaixo dos 0º



Acredito.

Está a descer abrutamente, *2.9ºC* !


----------



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2010 às 23:22)

dASk disse:


> por aqui também uns impressionante valor de *2,8º* ás 23,15h! quase de certeza que será a primeira vez nesta estação que descerá abaixo dos 0º



A primeira vez neste Inverno. Em anteriores já desceu bem abaixo de 0ºC. O registo mínimo desde Nov/2007 é de -3,9ºC.

2,7ºC


----------



## F_R (15 Dez 2010 às 23:23)

E de repente Alvega reporta 6ºC às 22 horas


----------



## stormy (15 Dez 2010 às 23:25)

HotSpot disse:


> A primeira vez neste Inverno. Em anteriores já desceu bem abaixo de 0ºC. O registo mínimo desde Nov/2007 é de -3,9ºC.
> 
> 2,7ºC



Por ano terás quantos dias de Tmin<0?

Já que entre Dez-Fev tens media das minimas de 6.5-7º, deves ter ainda pelo menos uns 5 a 8 dias por ano não?


----------



## dASk (15 Dez 2010 às 23:26)

HotSpot disse:


> A primeira vez neste Inverno. Em anteriores já desceu bem abaixo de 0ºC. O registo mínimo desde Nov/2007 é de -3,9ºC.
> 
> 2,7ºC



Eu sei disso, a estação a que me referia era o Outono e não a Estação Meteorológica  boa noite gélida a todos (amanhã de manhã é dia de descongelar o vidro do carro com agua)


----------



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2010 às 23:28)

F_R disse:


> E de repente Alvega reporta 6ºC às 22 horas



"O Algodão não engana". O vento é um destruidor de mínimas:

Alvega:


----------



## stormy (15 Dez 2010 às 23:29)

dASk disse:


> Eu sei disso, a estação a que me referia era o Outono e não a Estação Meteorológica  boa noite gélida a todos (amanhã de manhã é dia de descongelar o vidro do carro com agua)



Talvez não....com a humidade baixa e o vento a impedir que a temperatura caia até ao dewpoint, talvez não haja condições para geada branca...já geada negra é que sim....muito mau para a agricultura, nomeadamente citrinos e outras especies


----------



## dASk (15 Dez 2010 às 23:29)

stormy disse:


> Por ano terás quantos dias de Tmin<0?
> 
> Já que entre Dez-Fev tens media das minimas de 6.5-7º, deves ter ainda pelo menos uns 5 a 8 dias por ano não?



EU posso responder por ele  em 2009 foram por exemplo 6 dias com temperaturas abaixo dos 0º!


----------



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2010 às 23:30)

stormy disse:


> Por ano terás quantos dias de Tmin<0?
> 
> Já que entre Dez-Fev tens media das minimas de 6.5-7º, deves ter ainda pelo menos uns 5 a 8 dias por ano não?



Depende do ano.

2007(Dez) - 5
2008 - 0
2009 - 6
2010 (inc) - 2


----------



## stormy (15 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

dASk disse:


> EU posso responder por ele  em 2009 foram por exemplo 6 dias com temperaturas abaixo dos 0º!



Pois...deve ser mais ou menos uma média dessa ordem


----------



## dASk (15 Dez 2010 às 23:36)

Anda abaixo disso já que em 2008 não houve dia nenhum.. e a estação ainda não tem anos suficientes para construir uma media fidedigna. mas nestes 4 anos andará nos 2/3 dias por ano!


----------



## Reportorio (15 Dez 2010 às 23:45)

Miratejo segue com 7.7ºC, 1021hPa


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2010 às 23:45)

*6,5ºC*, a descer consideravelmente bem para esta hora, ao ritmo de -1,1ºC/h.

Humidade nos 47% e pressão a 1025 hPa.


----------



## fsl (15 Dez 2010 às 23:50)

*Oeiras com a TEMP a aproximar-se dos 7ºs...

Condições actuais (actualizado a 15-12-10  23:45)
Temperatura: 	7.4°C 
Humidade: 	55%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	-1.1°C 
Vento: 	14.5 km/hr NNE
Pressão: 	1024.2 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	53.4 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 777.6mm
Wind chill: 	 5.3°C 
Indíce THW: 	 4.8°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 6.8°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 7.4°C às  23:43 	 14.7°C às 14:22
Humidade: 	 43%  às  13:41 	 96%  às   0:00
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 -1.7°C às   9:06 	 10.6°C às   1:04
Pressão: 	 1023.2hPa  às  14:22 	 1026.0hPa  às   9:05
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 40.2 km/hr  às   9:37
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 5.0°C às  23:40 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 13.3°C às  14:13*


----------



## Geiras (16 Dez 2010 às 00:34)

Precipitação hoje - 0.0mm
Precipitação mês - 77.5mm

Temperatura actual - 4.1ºC
Pressão Atmosférica- 1024 hPa

Vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2010 às 00:34)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento sigo com uns frescos *5,8ºC*. Veremos até onde desce.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2010 às 00:46)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,3ºC

Mín - 6,7ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Dez 2010 às 00:58)

Por aqui sigo actualmente com a mínima de ontem, *5,5ºC*, a temperatura desce de uma forma incrível.

1024 hPa e vento fraco.

Dia marcado por céu pouco nublado por Cirrus e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2010 às 01:26)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal estou com 4,8ºC 

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2010 às 08:07)

Mínima de *+0,1ºC* 

O vento por um lado não deixou a temperatura descer muito, por outro trás uma sensação de frio terrível. Alguma geada nos carros e vegetação.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2010 às 09:03)

Uma foto da Geada pela manhã


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2010 às 09:08)

Mínima de *3,6ºC*.

Por agora ainda 4,2ºC e humidade nos 48%. Esta última manteve-se baixíssima toda a noite.

Pressão a 1022 hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2010 às 09:13)

Em Odivelas mínima de *2,4ºC* (igualada a mínima da época).

Agora sigo com 3,1ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de NE que persistiu a noite toda.


----------



## F_R (16 Dez 2010 às 11:07)

O vento estragou isto tudo,

a mínima ficou-se pelos 1.3ºC

Devido ao vento está uma sensação de frio enorme apesar de já estarem 6.1ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Dez 2010 às 11:39)

olá 

Céu azul, vento fraco a moderado e bem frio de ENE e baixo valor de HR.
*
valores de ontem*:
máx: 13.1ºC - 82% hr
mín: 6.0ºC - 30% hr

A mínima desta madrugada atingiu os *3.5ºC*

*actuais*: 6.6ºC - 35%hr


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Dez 2010 às 12:02)

Por aqui a temperatura desceu até aos *2,2ºC*, ainda não foi desta que toquei nos 0,9ºC..

Às 10h a temperatura ainda se encontrava nos 5ºC, estando actualmente nos 6,5ºC, a sensação de frio é incrível, pena ainda não ter a estação montada... 

Céu limpo (há algum tempo que não estava tão limpo ), 1023 hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2010 às 12:48)

Apenas *7,2ºC*, neste início de tarde de céu limpo e vento moderado. 

46% de humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2010 às 13:21)

Estão 7,3ºC e vento moderado de NE.

Céu bem azul e limpo.


----------



## Rainy (16 Dez 2010 às 13:25)

De onde é que o ar frio que nos vai atingir vem??
E é possivel a próxima noite termos 0º ou menos nas redondezas de Lix?


----------



## squidward (16 Dez 2010 às 13:35)

esperava muito mais da mínima...só *3.1ºC*
quando davam para hoje mínimas de 1ºc, para Santarém no IM...de 1ºc para 3ºc, penso que ainda é uma diferença.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Dez 2010 às 13:58)

Ora, boa tarde.

Mínima de *0.5ºC* e windchill mínimo de *-5.6ºC !!*

Agora com 10.5ºC.


----------



## PDias (16 Dez 2010 às 14:05)

Boa tarde,

dia de sol, mas muito frio, e então com este vento muito desagradável mesmo, a miníma foi de 0,2ºC, agora estão 9,3ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Dez 2010 às 14:59)

Boa tarde!

Noite muito fria, tendo a mínima de hoje sido de 2.9ºC

Agora sigo com apenas 7.8ºC e vento moderado, o qual está a provocar uma sensação de frio muito elevada.


----------



## Geiras (16 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

Temperatura actual *9.4ºC*

Céu limpo e vento no geral fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2010 às 15:50)

andres disse:


> Ora, boa tarde.
> 
> Mínima de *0.5ºC* e windchill mínimo de *-5.6ºC !!*
> 
> Agora com 10.5ºC.



Tenho reparado nos teus valores baixos de WindChill e pelo que andei a investigar, a tua estação ainda faz o calculo baseando-se na formula antiga.

Podes ler mais sobre o assunto aqui:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wind_chill

Um exemplo para temperatura de 10ºC com vento de 20 km/h:

Formula Nova: 7ºC
Formula Antiga: 3ºC

------------------------------

Extremos de Hoje:

*11.1 °C (14:24 UTC)*
*0.1 °C (07:14 UTC)*

Já desce e sigo com 9,8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Dez 2010 às 15:52)

HotSpot disse:


> Tenho reparado nos teus valores baixos de WindChill e pelo que andei a investigar, a tua estação ainda faz o calculo baseando-se na formula antiga.
> 
> Podes ler mais sobre o assunto aqui:
> 
> ...



Sim, sim 

9.9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Dez 2010 às 16:54)

Boa Tarde

A Minima de hoje foi de -0,8ºC, a próxima pode ser mais fria.


----------



## F_R (16 Dez 2010 às 17:49)

Boas

Mínima 1.3ºC
Máxima 9.2ºC

Agora 7.3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Dez 2010 às 17:51)

A temperatura está baixa, 5.5ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Dez 2010 às 18:02)

Ontem afinal a mínima foi de 2,5ºC
Extremos de hoje:
0,3ºC/11,4ºC.
Atualmente estão 6,8ºC.


----------



## DRC (16 Dez 2010 às 18:04)

Aqui a mínima foi de *3,0ºC*. 
Neste momento algumas nuvens altas e *6,7ºC* de temperatura.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2010 às 18:13)

Na Moita desce bem e agora estão 4,8ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Dez 2010 às 18:31)

Boa tarde!

Máxima bem fresca hoje não tendo sequer chegado aos 8ºC, foi de *7.9ºC*

Agora sigo com 7.0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Dez 2010 às 18:45)

Boa noite,
Hoje sim a temperatura desce encontrando-se agora nos 3.4ºC. A mínima de hoje ficou-se pelos 0.8ºC (+0.4ºC que ontem) e a máxima por uns meros 11.1ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Dez 2010 às 19:22)

Está um grande gelo 2,2ºC por agora.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Dez 2010 às 19:29)

1.9ºC e muito frio por aqui.


----------



## F_R (16 Dez 2010 às 19:41)

Ainda 5.8ºC


----------



## DRC (16 Dez 2010 às 19:46)

Por aqui a temperatura parece ter estagnado nos *6,8ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2010 às 19:52)

A temperatura máxima não foi além dos *9,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com *6,8ºC*, estagnados, com vento, em geral moderado, de Este.

Humidade nos 50% e pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Dez 2010 às 20:26)

olá 

Pela tarde alguns Cirrus marcaram espaço no azul do céu, vento fraco a moderado de NE e um windchill de crepitar os sentidos...
Mais uma noite a ser dominada por um acentuado arrefecimento nocturno, céu limpo e vento frio e fraco vindo do sítio do costume.

Por aqui estão cerca de, imagine-se, *6ºC*


----------



## Rainy (16 Dez 2010 às 20:36)

Com este vento não há 0s para ningem de Lix
Nem sequer 2
Ou o vento vai acalmar??


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2010 às 20:40)

Um dia bastante frio também aqui.
O vento não deu tréguas. A temperatura não foi além dos *8,9ºC*. Isto depois de uma mínima de 2,4ºC.

Agora, e devido ao vento de NE, a temperatura vai descendo de forma muito lenta. 

Registo agora 6,0ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Dez 2010 às 20:44)

Rainy disse:


> Com este vento não há 0s para ningem de Lix
> Nem sequer 2
> Ou o vento vai acalmar??



Secando o estuário do Tejo, os zeros nos termómetros seriam uma realidade e muitas superfícies ficariam geladas..., quanto ao vento esta noite, não creio que desista!


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2010 às 20:47)

Boas

Máxima:*11,2ºC (15:10)*
Mínima:*2,2ºC (07:38)*

Rajada máxima:*29km/h (18:31)*

Wind Chill Mínimo: *-1ºC (04:33)*

Agora estão 5.9ºC, 62%Hr, 1018,6hPa e vento fraco 

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## thunderboy (16 Dez 2010 às 20:49)

E desce agora mais lentamente situando-se nos 0.6ºC.


----------



## Geiras (16 Dez 2010 às 21:03)

Temperatura ainda nos 4.5ºC a descer lentamente...


----------



## dASk (16 Dez 2010 às 21:04)

por aqui mantem-se nos *3,7º há ja algum tempo!*


----------



## N_Fig (16 Dez 2010 às 21:10)

Bastou-se levantar um pouco de vento que estragou tudo! 4,6ºC por agora.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Dez 2010 às 21:10)

0.3ºC, quase a entrar no território do negativo.


----------



## Geiras (16 Dez 2010 às 21:11)

dASk disse:


> por aqui mantem-se nos *3,7º há ja algum tempo!*



E la vai subindo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Dez 2010 às 21:17)

Por aqui já estão 1,6ºC, mas já desceu até aos 1,2ºC, que bela geada que se está a preparar.


----------



## NfrG (16 Dez 2010 às 21:30)

Boa noite

Sigo com céu limpo e muito frio. O vento também se tem feito sentir nestes dias.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2010 às 21:35)

6,8ºC. 

45% de humidade, e vento constante.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Dez 2010 às 21:47)

Boa noite!
Dia frio, com mínima de 3.5ºC.
De momento, a temperatura encontra-se totalmente estagnada nos 7.2ºC, graças ao vento moderado que vai soprando de leste...

Extremos do dia:

3.5ºC
10.1ºC.


----------



## Teles (16 Dez 2010 às 21:49)

Boas , por aqui já se vê geada , temperatura actual de -0,3ºC


----------



## F_R (16 Dez 2010 às 21:50)

3.3ºC e já algum gelo nos carros.

Em Alvega já chegou aos -0.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Dez 2010 às 21:59)

Teles disse:


> Boas , por aqui já se vê geada , temperatura actual de -0,3ºC



belo frio já amigo teles


----------



## N_Fig (16 Dez 2010 às 22:10)

Já voltou a descer, 1,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## F_R (16 Dez 2010 às 22:12)

Chega o vento e sobe para 4.1ºC


----------



## mortagua (16 Dez 2010 às 22:34)

Temperatura nos *-2ºC* 
Já se vê geada.


----------



## DMiguel (16 Dez 2010 às 23:12)

-1ºC aqui!



Que horror, está tanto frio.
E hoje de manhã, meu deus, estava tudo branco. (foi bonito de se ver )


----------



## Rainy (16 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

Quem me dera ver aqui, já que neve é impossivel


----------



## thunderboy (16 Dez 2010 às 23:22)

-0.6ºC por aqui. 
Tenho uma mangueira na rua parece pedra


----------



## meteo (16 Dez 2010 às 23:29)

Boa noite!


Aqui estão 6,8 ºC ainda! Não é em Marrocos,não!
 É em Oeiras.



Vai descendo tão devagar a temperatura....
Mas arrisco numa mínima aqui de 2,9ºC


----------



## Profetaa (16 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

ainda não cheguei aos negativos, mas estou lá perto: 0.2º


----------



## Lightning (16 Dez 2010 às 23:34)

Temperatura actual nos 6,5ºC. Raios partam o vento, que já devia de ter começado a abrandar. 

Será que é nesta madrugada que vem que vou ver estreado o sinal negativo na estação...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2010 às 23:35)

Muito vento e 6,3ºC.

Não se pode estar na rua


----------



## Reportorio (16 Dez 2010 às 23:37)

Aqui por Miratejo, perto das 21h parecia que estava estagnada nos 7.7ºC há pouco recomeçou a baixar "bomba" agora nos 6.4ºC


----------



## dASk (16 Dez 2010 às 23:40)

por aqui *1,4º*


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Dez 2010 às 23:40)

Bastante fresco o dia de hoje, a máxima não sei qual foi ao certo, mas rondou os *10ºC*.

Sigo actualmente com *3,8ºC* e continua a descer sem parar!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 9,1ºC

Mín - 3,6ºC


----------



## thunderboy (17 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos do dia: -0.9ºC/11.1ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Dez 2010 às 00:19)

olá
*
valores de ontem*:
máx: 9.4ºC - 48% hr
mín: 3.5ºC - 31% hr

*actuais*: 4.2ºC - 40% hr


----------



## HotSpot (17 Dez 2010 às 00:34)

Na Moita 1,1ºC. Com o vento que não abranda e a nebulosidade que deve chegar até ao raiar do dia estou a ver o caso mal parado para uma boa mínima. Vamos ver...


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2010 às 00:55)

Aqui esta estagnado nos 4,6ºC


----------



## Teles (17 Dez 2010 às 01:05)

Boas, por aqui temperatura actual de -3,8


----------



## Geiras (17 Dez 2010 às 01:52)

Aqui ainda não chegou aos 0ºC, está agora nos 1.1ºC


----------



## cactus (17 Dez 2010 às 04:24)

2,2 ºC humidade 79%, será que vou ter geada ...


----------



## cactus (17 Dez 2010 às 04:26)

P.S sensasão termica de -2ºC, não se deve poder andar na rua


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2010 às 07:00)

Nunca pensei vir a dizer isto, mas começo a ficar entediado por ver sempre 3ºC quando acordo, nestes dias frios, e não menos. É a 4ª vez que acontece, nestes 17 dias! 

*3,7ºC*, sendo a mínima do dia até ao momento, e 44% de humidade.

Pressão nos 1012 hPa.


----------



## mortagua (17 Dez 2010 às 07:25)

*-3.5ºC* 
grande geada por aqui até os telhados estão brancos!


----------



## Teles (17 Dez 2010 às 07:28)

Boas , por aqui a temperatura desceu bastante ás 6:50 quando sai de casa a estação marcava -4,9ºC , os carros esses ,mudaram de cor para branco 
Faço ideia nalgumas aldeias aqui perto em que a temperatura por vezes é mais baixa uns 6 graus


----------



## HotSpot (17 Dez 2010 às 07:45)

Mínima do ano *-1,6ºC*

Alguma geada.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Dez 2010 às 07:56)

-2.9ºC, temperatura do momento, mínima do dia e mínima do ano. 
e 10 minutos depois toca nos -3.0ºC, nova mínima.


----------



## fsl (17 Dez 2010 às 09:03)

*Manhã "fresca" em Oeiras com MIN de 3.8ºs :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 17-12-10   9:00) 
Temperatura:  4.8°C  
Humidade: 56%   
Ponto de Orvalho: -3.2°C  
Vento: 6.4 km/hr NE 
Pressão: 1011.6 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 53.4 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  777.6mm 
Wind chill:  2.6°C  
Indíce THW:   2.0°C  
Indíce Calor:  4.3°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  3.8°C às   6:22  6.4°C às  0:17 
Humidade:  52%  às   4:50  61%  às   0:26 
Ponto de Orvalho:  -4.4°C às   7:49  -0.6°C às   0:26 
Pressão:  1011.5hPa  às   8:54  1017.2hPa  às   0:00 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   29.0 km/hr  às   0:10 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  1.1°C às   6:35  
Maior Indíce Calor   6.1°C às   0:17 

*


----------



## vitamos (17 Dez 2010 às 09:19)

Bom dia!

Manhã fria, com céu pouco nublado e -1ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Dez 2010 às 09:27)

Gilmet disse:


> Nunca pensei vir a dizer isto, mas começo a ficar entediado por ver sempre 3ºC quando acordo, nestes dias frios, e não menos. É a 4ª vez que acontece, nestes 17 dias!
> 
> *3,7ºC*, sendo a mínima do dia até ao momento, e 44% de humidade.
> 
> Pressão nos 1012 hPa.



Como te compreendo... aqui a mesma coisa, com a agravante de nem sequer ter conseguido bater a mínima do ano, apenas igualá-la... raispartam...
Assim, mínima de 3.3ºC esta noite, ficando igualada a mínima do ano, seguido agora com 3.8ºC, 61%HR, 1011hpa, e windchill de cerca de 0ºC, em média...


----------



## Profetaa (17 Dez 2010 às 09:48)

Bom dia.
Minima foi de -3.6º 
Estou com 0.7º


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2010 às 10:03)

Em Odivelas, mínima de 2,7ºC (+0,3ºC que ontem).

Agora sigo com 3,7ºC.


----------



## DRC (17 Dez 2010 às 10:14)

Manhã de sol mas frio por aqui com uma temperatura actual de *4,8ºC* .


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2010 às 10:38)

Temperatura em queda, depois de uma subida aos 7,3ºC.

*6,5ºC* na actualidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Dez 2010 às 10:38)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *-1.0ºC*

Agora com 3.8ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Dez 2010 às 10:44)

Por aqui a temperatura mantém-se encalhada nos 3.8ºC... recusa-se a subir! 
Ainda bem, digo eu...


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Dez 2010 às 11:30)

Por aqui fiquei bastante surpreendido com a mínima, *0,6ºC*, sendo a mínima do ano!  

Sigo actualmente com 5ºC, 1010 hPa e vento fraco, mas que chega para dar uma sensação de frio enorme!


----------



## HotSpot (17 Dez 2010 às 11:44)

O para-brisas do meu carro hoje pela manhã:


----------



## seqmad (17 Dez 2010 às 11:47)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 2,6º, ontem tinha sido 3,0º. Um pouco de desilusão, pois embora tenha dado algum desconto, a previsão do IM há dois dias era de que se poderia chegar a uma mínima negativa, especialmente hoje...


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2010 às 11:55)

Depois de uma descida aos *6,1ºC*, eis que sigo com 7,1ºC e céu encoberto por inúmeros Altocumulus.


----------



## F_R (17 Dez 2010 às 12:01)

Boas

Mínima de -0.6ºC na cidade

Em Alvega a mínima chegou aos -4ºC

Por volta das 10.30 os telhados ainda estavam brancos da geada bem como os carros.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Dez 2010 às 12:09)

Nebulosidade: 7/8 (Estratocumulus, Cirroestratus, Altocumulus)

*Temperatura: 6,1 ºC
Humidade relativa: 63 %
Vento instantâneo: 6,4 km/h*
Pressão atmosférica: 1010,5 hPa
Ponto de orvalho: -0,6 ºC
Wind chill: 4,1 ºC
Índice de calor: 5,7 ºC 
Precipitação acumulada: 0,0 mm


----------



## DRC (17 Dez 2010 às 12:19)

A temperatura actual é de *7,2ºC*.


----------



## squidward (17 Dez 2010 às 13:03)

Continuo a desconfiar do meu sensor, pois esperava temperaturas negativas..(como se pode verificar em quase todos os membros do distrito de Santarem e até mesmo em alguns do distrito de Setubal) e não foi além dos *0.9ºC*...contudo foi a mínima do ano.


----------



## Rainy (17 Dez 2010 às 13:20)

Aqui estou desapontado com uma mínima de 2º, tudo graças ao vento.
Agora parece ter acalmado,será que esta prox noite pode chegar aos zero ou a nebulosidade também não vai deixar??


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Dez 2010 às 13:23)

Rainy disse:


> Aqui estou desapontado com uma mínima de 2º, tudo graças ao vento.
> Agora parece ter acalmado,será que esta prox noite pode chegar aos zero ou *a nebulosidade também não vai deixar*??



A nebulosidade não vai deixar e a chuva vai regressar.
---------

6.9ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Dez 2010 às 13:44)

A mínima ontem foi de -1,2ºC, batida perto da meia-noite. Hoje foi de uns gelados -3,1ºC. Actualmente céu pouco nublado e 10,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2010 às 13:49)

Em Setúbal tive uma mínima de *0,9ºC* 

Agora estão apenas 8,2ºC


----------



## rafaeljona (17 Dez 2010 às 14:10)

:coldAqui em Torres Vedras, quando acordei os telhados estavam todos brancos e uma grande camada de geada cobria tudo
Minima de -1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2010 às 14:58)

Neste momento 9,0ºC e vento fraco de NE.

1006,2 hpa e 48%.


----------



## zejorge (17 Dez 2010 às 15:46)

Olá boa tarde

Por aqui céu encoberto por nuvens altas. Sigo com 9,1º - Hum. 62% - Pressão 1008hpa - Vento fraco de WSW 2,2 km/h.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de -3,2º às 07h42.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Dez 2010 às 15:49)

Máxima de 8,5ºC. A manter-se até ao fim do dia é a 2ª mais baixa desde Out/2007.


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Dez 2010 às 15:49)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *2.7ºC*.

Agora sigo com 8.3ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## F_R (17 Dez 2010 às 16:08)

Céu já muito nublado a sul com 8.3ºC

A máxima até ao momento foi de 8.7ºC


----------



## lsalvador (17 Dez 2010 às 16:58)

extremos do dia

8.3 ºC (14:51)
-4.9 ºC (06:24)


Um "filmezito" da geada desta noite


----------



## seqmad (17 Dez 2010 às 17:16)

Para registar que nas duas EMAs de Lisboa, pelos valores das 15 e das 16h, a máxima foi de 8,7º - algo raro em Lisboa. Até as RUEMA não passaram dos 9,1. É no que dá uma mínima baixa e uma cobertura de nuvens a seguir durante o dia não deixando o sol aquecer. Mas o dia ainda não acabou, pode ser que o ar a entrar de SW permita bater esta máxima...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Dez 2010 às 17:37)

Boa Noite

A Minima de hoje foi de -3.4ºC, com uma bela geada que até as poças de água estavam congeladas.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

Aqui a máxima foi de 12,9ºC, a mais alta por aqui, para contrariar aquilo que acontece no Verão. Atualmente 9,2ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Teles (17 Dez 2010 às 18:03)

Boas, algumas fotos de hoje:


----------



## Veterano (17 Dez 2010 às 18:07)

Boas fotos,Teles, a geada espalhou-se praticamente por todo o país.


----------



## F_R (17 Dez 2010 às 18:31)

Sigo com 5.6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Dez 2010 às 18:31)

HotSpot disse:


> Máxima de 8,5ºC. A manter-se até ao fim do dia é a 2ª mais baixa desde Out/2007.



Por aqui, máxima de 8.7ºC, até ver... mas estou em crer que antes da meia noite ainda sobe mais... 
Destaco entretanto, a descida acentuada da pressão atmosférica, a deixar antever uma mudança clara no tempo... de ontem para hoje, em 24h passou dos 1021hpa, para os actuais 1004hpa.


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Dez 2010 às 18:36)

Boas

A máxima de hoje foi um pouco superior à de ontem, mas mesmo assim baixa, tendo sido de *9.0ºC* (+ 1.1ºC que ontem).

Agora sigo com 7.9ºC, vento fraco e céu nublado.


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

Aqui por Setúbal registei uma máxima de apenas *9,2ºC (14:41)* e uma mínima de *0,9ºC (07:29)*

Wind Cill mínimo: *-1,8ºC (06:23)* 

Rajada máxima de :*30,6km/h (18:56)*

Agora sigo com 8,1ºC, 67%Hr, 1003,8hPa e vento fraco

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Dez 2010 às 20:00)

Está a chover !!
Com 5.9ºC, chove fraco !

Céu encoberto.


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2010 às 20:54)

Aqui já pinga!! estão 7,7ºC, 75%Hr, 1003,6hPa e o vento é fraco


----------



## HotSpot (17 Dez 2010 às 21:04)

Está mesmo a chegar alguma precipitação à região de Lisboa. Fraca...


----------



## Thomar (17 Dez 2010 às 21:35)

lsalvador disse:


> extremos do dia
> 
> 8.3 ºC (14:51)
> -4.9 ºC (06:24)
> ...



Uma boa mínima por Tomar!  
E um _timelapse_ muito bom vê-se a geada no seu esplendor e depois a derreter-se!


----------



## Thomar (17 Dez 2010 às 21:37)

Teles disse:


> Boas, algumas fotos de hoje:



Boas fotos  E uma bela camada!!!


----------



## Profetaa (17 Dez 2010 às 22:02)

boas sigo com 1.2º


----------



## N_Fig (17 Dez 2010 às 22:19)

Neste momento 25,6ºC e céu nublado por aqui, com humidade de 73%.


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2010 às 23:03)

Continua a chover e já acumulou 0,6mm! temperatura actual de 7,4ºC


----------



## Profetaa (17 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

0.3º e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2010 às 00:55)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 10,0ºC

Mín - 3,3ºC


----------



## ogalo (18 Dez 2010 às 00:56)

n_fig disse:


> neste momento 25,6ºc e céu nublado por aqui, com humidade de 73%.


ho pa que calor


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2010 às 01:17)

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin: 2,7ºC
Tmáx: 9,5ºC

Neste momento chove fraco.
A temperatura está nos 7,3ºC.
O vento é nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2010 às 02:00)

Extremos de ontem:

3,9 ºC / 9,6 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Céu geralmente muito nublado e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2010 às 02:02)

Dados actuais:

Nebulosidade: 3/8
Temperatura: 7,8 ºC
Humidade relativa: 73 %
Vento instantâneo: 2 km/h | NE
Pressão atmosférica: 1001,7 hPa
Ponto de orvalho: 3,0 ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Dez 2010 às 08:32)

bom dia 

Madrugada com alguma precipitação, geralmente fraca.
Ao amanhecer apenas céu cinzento e agora com algumas abertas; ainda se sentem os efeitos ar frio dos últimos dias apesar de não tão agressivo.

*valores de ontem*:
máx: 10.2ºC - 61% hr
mín: 1.7ºC - 33% hr

Por aqui e agora ainda estão aproximadamente *6ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2010 às 08:48)

Mínima de *5,7ºC*

Precipitação:

Ontem 0,8 mm
Hoje 0,4 mm


----------



## N_Fig (18 Dez 2010 às 12:27)

A mínima foi de -0,8ºC. Atualmente céu pouco nublado, 10,4ºC e humidade de 76%.


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2010 às 12:46)

Mínima de 5,7ºC
Precipitação acumulada: 2mm.

Agora sigo com céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 9,9ºC.


----------



## Rainy (18 Dez 2010 às 13:54)

A chuva vai chegar aqui hoje á tarde??


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2010 às 14:08)

Boas

Em Setúbal a mínima foi de 6,6ºC

A precipitação vai em 0,4mm 

Agora chove fraco  e a temperatura é de 12,3ºC com 81%

Pressão baixa de 995,3hPa

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2010 às 14:24)

Mínima de 6,5 ºC.

Mais 2,8 mm acumulados esta noite. E assim vai o mês, já com 97,2 mm acumulados.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Dez 2010 às 14:48)

Já pingou um pouco hoje, tendo já 0,2mm. Atualmente céu nublado sem chuva e 11,6ºC.


----------



## NfrG (18 Dez 2010 às 16:22)

Boa tarde

Sigo com céu muito nublado e 10,9ºC. O vento apresenta-se em geral fraco.


----------



## telegram (18 Dez 2010 às 16:24)

sigo com 11ºC e 987hPa


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2010 às 16:46)

Aqui em Setúbal tem estado a chover muito na ultima hora e tenho neste momento acumulados 5,4mm 

temperatura de 12,2ºC

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Teles (18 Dez 2010 às 17:06)

Boas , umas fotos de hoje:


----------



## Reportorio (18 Dez 2010 às 17:15)

Miratcity segue com 11.2ºC, 997hPa e chove bem.


----------



## adiabático (18 Dez 2010 às 17:35)

Belas fotos 

Chuva fraca em Oeiras há seguramente mais de uma hora.


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2010 às 17:53)

Muita chuva em Setúbal e já vou com 7,6mm 

11,2ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Dez 2010 às 18:02)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 12.0ºC e vai chuviscando.


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2010 às 18:06)

Chuva forte em Setúbal!!!

Sigo já com 9,8mm e temperatura de 11,1ºC

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2010 às 18:19)

Cai um diluvio 

Já vou com 15,2mm


----------



## DRC (18 Dez 2010 às 18:32)

Por aqui chove fraco, por vezes moderado.
Temperatura nos *9ºC*.


----------



## Rainy (18 Dez 2010 às 18:41)

Por aqui não chove nada e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2010 às 18:43)

Boas fotos teles 

Estou com 9,6ºC e céu muito nublado.

Vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## fsl (18 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

*Hoje em Oeiras a TEMP max chegou aos 14ºs, e, até ao momento, sem chuva significativa:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 18-12-10  18:59) 
Temperatura:  10.4°C  
Humidade: 87%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 8.3°C  
Vento: 12.9 km/hr NE 
Pressão: 994.6 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.8 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 54.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  778.4mm 
Wind chill:  8.2°C  
Indíce THW:   8.2°C  
Indíce Calor:  10.4°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  7.6°C às   7:27  14.0°C às 13:33 
Humidade:  56%  às   0:00  88%  às  18:11 
Ponto de Orvalho:  0.6°C às   0:00  9.4°C às  13:06 
Pressão:  994.5hPa  às  18:57  1001.7hPa  às   0:19 
Precipitação mais intensa:   2.4mm/hr  às   6:58 
Maior Rajada Vento:   35.4 km/hr  às  18:19 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  5.0°C às   4:03  
Maior Indíce Calor   13.9°C às  13:29 

*


----------



## DRC (18 Dez 2010 às 20:38)

Mantém-se a chuva fraca com *1,5 mm* já acumulados. 
A temperatura actual é de *8,1ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Dez 2010 às 21:02)

Por aqui o acumulado já vai em 6,6mm, a máxima de hoje foi de 14,5ºC e a Minima foi de 5,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2010 às 21:03)

Total de precipitação acumulada até agora 17,0mm com um rain rate máximo de 59,6mm/h

Temperatura mínima de 6,6ºc e máxima de 12,8ºC

Agora estão 9,3ºc, 96%Hr, 994,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2010 às 21:05)

Tem estado a chover bem na última hora.

Vou com 7mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2010 às 22:59)

*3,0mm* acumulados ao longo do dia.

Por agora, a chuva abrandou, e a temperatura desce, encontrando-se nos 8,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2010 às 23:23)

Chove e a precipitação aumentou para 18,2mm  bem acima do esperado aqui para hoje, temperatura actual de 8,1ºC

em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

Sigo com 8.5ºC e por agora não chove.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

Hoje passei o dia em Leiria, mais propriamente Óbidos.
A temperatura rondou sempre os 8ºC e esteve céu encoberto, embora com pequenas abertas.
Depois, na vinda para casa, apanhei bastante chuva e vento.
Já em casa, acumulei 1mm, não choveu muito, foi apenas chuva fraca que pouco acumula.
Vento moderado e gélido agora, com a temperatura do vento (windchill) ronda os 0ºC e pressão nos 996hPa. Mínima de 4.8ºC.
Sigo com 6.8ºC e chuviscos, neblina.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 11,1ºC

Mín - 6,7ºC

Precipitação - 3,8 mm


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Dez 2010 às 09:02)

OLÁ 

O início desta manhã começou por nos apresentar um céu pouco nublado mas a nebulosidade composta de Stracumulus radiatus vinda de oeste progrediu mais para o interior. Vento fraco em deslocação de WNW.

*Valores de ontem*:
máx: 11.3ºC - 86% hr
mín: 5.7ºC - 40% hr

A temperatura por aqui está nos cerca de *9ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Dez 2010 às 10:10)

Muita nebulosidade mas observa-se daqui um pouco de uma grande clareira a Este.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Dez 2010 às 11:31)

Extremos de ontem:
-0,8ºC/11,7ºC.
Acumulei uns míseros 0,2mm.
Hoje tive uma mínima muito mais baixa que aquilo que esperava, 1,1ºC, pouco habitual numa noite de céu muito nublado. Atualmente 7,9ºC e céu muito nublado mas sem chuva.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2010 às 11:58)

*Extremos de Anteontem:*






---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Bom dia.

Madrugada amena, com um valor mínimo de temperatura de *8,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,0ºC e céu encoberto. Não chove.

Humidade nos 72% e pressão a 1008 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Dez 2010 às 12:11)

Bom dia!
Mais um dia cinzento, embora não tão fresco como o de ontem...

Extremos de ontem:

7.2ºC
11.5ºC
Precipitação: 2.3mm.

Hoje a mínima foi a da meia noite, com 8.9ºC.
Sigo assim com 13.8ºC, 65%HR, céu muito nublado e 1mm acumulado.


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2010 às 12:14)

Boas 

A precipitação máxima ontem foi de 18,2mm não esperava nem metade 

A mínima hoje foi de 7,7ºC

Agora céu encoberto e 13,2ºC, 70%Hr, 1007,9hPa, 0,2mm e vento fraco

Estação em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Dez 2010 às 12:38)

Céu completamente encoberto, sem precipitação e a temperatura sente-se pouco amena.

Estão cerca de *12ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2010 às 13:32)

Bom dia !

Mínima de 7.6ºC, agora vou com 13.6ºC e céu totalmente encoberto.
Chuva não há, mas amanhã haverá bastante.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2010 às 14:51)

Temperatura estagnadíssima nos 12,2ºC.

Aguaceiros fracos e periódicos, na serra.


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2010 às 15:51)

Em Odivelas, céu muito nublado e temperatura a rondar os 12,5ºC.
O vento sopra fraco de oeste.

Quanto a precipitação, hoje vou com 1mm acumulado. 
Ontem foram uns surpreendentes 9mm.


----------



## fsl (19 Dez 2010 às 15:55)

*A TEMP hoje em Oeiras atingiu 14.1ºs  :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 19-12-10  15:44) 
Temperatura:  13.7°C  
Humidade: 69%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 8.1°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr NW 
Pressão: 1008.6 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 55.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  779.4mm 
Wind chill:  13.7°C  
Indíce THW:   13.2°C  
Indíce Calor:  13.2°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  9.5°C às   0:00  14.1°C às 13:54 
Humidade:  69%  às  14:10  92%  às   0:49 
Ponto de Orvalho:  6.1°C às   7:51  9.4°C às  12:34 
Pressão:  996.5hPa  às   0:00  1008.7hPa  às  15:29 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   32.2 km/hr  às   4:25 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  6.7°C às   0:00  
Maior Indíce Calor   13.9°C às  13:49 


*


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Dez 2010 às 16:10)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 12.5ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Reportorio (19 Dez 2010 às 19:41)

Aqui pelo Mira, tudo muito calmo segue com 12.9ºC  e 1009hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Dez 2010 às 20:32)

A máxiuma foi de 12,2ºC. Actualmente estão 9,4ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Dez 2010 às 20:36)

Extremos de Hoje:

*13.9 °C (14:56 UTC)*
*7.7 °C (00:00 UTC)*

0,2 mm de precipitação


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Dez 2010 às 20:47)

Sigo com 12.2ºC


----------



## mynd (19 Dez 2010 às 21:03)

Boas noites 

Esta é a minha primeira intervenção, acabo de instalar a minha primeira estação.

Ea2 Labs Slim BL508, optei por este modelo porque ainda não tenho condições para ter outro tipo de equipamento. 

Local : Olival Bastos
Temp.: 12,3 º
Pres.: 974 bares ( estranho)


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2010 às 21:09)

Boas,
tens que calibrar a pressão da estação controlando-te por estações do IM próximas. Há um tópico no fórum a dizer como.


----------



## mortagua (19 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

Uma chuvada momentânea, moderada e agora chove fraco a moderado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

mynd disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> Esta é a minha primeira intervenção, acabo de instalar a minha primeira estação.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo ao fórum.

Aconselho a calibrares para o valor médio de 1011,9 hPa. A tua pressão atmosférica encontra-se descalibrada.


----------



## mynd (19 Dez 2010 às 21:31)

Obrigada 

Vou tentar ver esse topico, aproveito para fazer uma pergunta.
Sempre que deslocar a minha estação tenho de fazer essa afinação?
E o sistema DCF funciona em Lisboa? Liguei a estação vai para 2h e ainda não tenho as horas no visor.

Obrigada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2010 às 21:39)

mynd disse:


> Vou tentar ver esse topico, aproveito para fazer uma pergunta.
> Sempre que deslocar a minha estação tenho de fazer essa afinação?



Sim, devido às variações de altitude descalibra com cada deslocação.



mynd disse:


> E o sistema DCF funciona em Lisboa? Liguei a estação vai para 2h e ainda não tenho as horas no visor.



Sim, aguarda algumas horas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Dez 2010 às 21:47)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.0ºC

T.Minima: 7.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2010 às 22:28)

Máxima de *12,8ºC*. Por agora, temperatura estagnada nos 11,4ºC.

Humidade nos 75% e pressão a 1012 hPa, com céu encoberto.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Chove e 10.6ºC.


----------



## mynd (19 Dez 2010 às 23:14)

Obrigada Daniel

Mas quando ia afinar a unidade prncipal reparei que estava em REL e ao passar para ABS alterou logo os niveis de pressão. Afinal a unidade faz a leitura automática  .

Reparei que afinal quando vou para a Lousã ainda estou no Litoral Centro, andava a ver os topicos mas oque vi era ja para "pro" sabe algum link para aprender um pouco de meterologia, esta parte da influencia da pressão estou mesmo a zeros.

Obrigada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2010 às 23:19)

mynd disse:


> Obrigada Daniel
> 
> Mas quando ia afinar a unidade prncipal reparei que estava em REL e ao passar para ABS alterou logo os niveis de pressão. Afinal a unidade faz a leitura automática  .
> 
> ...



Deves manter sempre em relativa. A absoluta é em relação à altitude em que estás, mas deve ser sempre reduzida ao nível do mar (0 m), daí que se faça o aumento da pressão atmosférica de forma a tornar-se comparável com as restantes estações. De momento, tenho 1012,4 hPa calibrados na minha estação, se quiseres tomar como referência.


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2010 às 23:20)

Máxima:14,2ºC
Mínima:7,7ºC

Precipitação:0,2mm

Agora  10,9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2010 às 23:34)

Máxima:14,8ºC
Mínima:7,6ºC

Precipitação acumulada: 0.5mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12,2ºC

Mín - 8,9ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2010 às 03:54)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento sigo com 10,8ºC, em subida, depois de ter alcançado os *9,8ºC*.

Caiu um aguaceiro momentâneo, mas nada acumulei.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2010 às 12:05)

ct5iul disse:


> Bom dia talvez seja das pilhas tenta usar umas pilhas de Lithium as da Energizer sao muito boas,estou a dizer-te isto porque as pilhas de litio resistem mais  à temperaturas diversas ou seja se ouver muita humidade ou frio estas pilhas resistem bem enquanto umas alcalinas ou salinas tem tendencia a baixar a voltagem.
> A unica desvantagem destas pilhas e que sao ainda muito caras mas segundo alguns fabricantes estas pilhas tem 7x mais energia do que uma pilha alcalina
> 
> Especificações das Energizer AA  Lithium
> ...



Dada a quantidade de chuva esperada para esta semana, resolvi então seguir o teu conselho.
Vim há pouco do telhado. Vamos lá ver como é que o pluviometro se comporta.

Para já, chuva e 1mm acumulado.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2010 às 12:05)

Mínima de 8.6ºC.

Agora chove com alguma intensidade, 0.5mm acumulados, de muitos


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Dez 2010 às 12:11)

chove moderado agr
Pingas de água mesmo frias
Acumulação: 5 mm


----------



## Rainy (20 Dez 2010 às 12:28)

Bem chove intensamente sem parar desde do 12:00 e está um frio, pensava que a tº ia subir.


----------



## NfrG (20 Dez 2010 às 12:36)

Bom dia

Aqui na Amadora, chove com alguma intensidade, sem paragens, desde, aproximadamente, 1h.
Os dia de hoje e amanhã parecem prometer muita chuva e, com alguma sorte, mais qualquer coisita.


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2010 às 13:19)

Boa tarde, alguma chuva aqui na minha zona, a estação do nosso colega fsl em Oeiras já acumulou 4.2mm, e ainda está a começar a festa


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2010 às 13:23)

Por aqui vai chovendo, variando entre o mais forte e mais fraco.

Já rendeu 5,2 mm e estou com 10,7ºC.

Vento fraco/moderado de NE e 1004,6 hpa.


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2010 às 13:27)

De Corroios relato neste momento chuva moderada com vento moderado. 

Acumulados 5,3 mm até ao momento, desde as 0 horas. 

Ainda nada de descargas eléctricas sobre Portugal.


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Dez 2010 às 13:30)

aqui em torres vedras está 4ºC, sensação termica e á bocado caiu uns farrapos de neve junto com a chuva. nada de acumulação
está mesmo muito frio
chove moderado, por vezes forte
vento nulo


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Dez 2010 às 13:35)

O instituto de meteorologia pos todos os distritos em alerta amarelo, devido á chuva, vento e no litoral devido á forte ondulação.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2010 às 13:36)

rafaeljona disse:


> aqui em torres vedras está 4ºC e á bocado caiu uns farrapos de neve junto com a chuva. nada de acumulação



 é muito pouco provável tal coisa.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2010 às 13:37)

rafaeljona disse:


> aqui em torres vedras está 4ºC, sensação termica* e á bocado caiu uns farrapos de neve* junto com a chuva. nada de acumulação
> está mesmo muito frio
> chove moderado, por vezes forte
> vento nulo



Não me parece que haja condições para tal 

10.8ºC, 2mm acumulados e chove bastante.


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Dez 2010 às 13:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> é muito pouco provável tal coisa.



foi coisa pouca, os 4ºC é a sensação termica


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2010 às 13:38)

rafaeljona disse:


> aqui em torres vedras está *4ºC* e á bocado caiu uns* farrapos de neve *junto com a chuva. nada de acumulação
> está mesmo muito frio
> chove moderado, por vezes forte
> vento nulo



Tens a certeza disso, acho pouco provável estarem só 4ºC em Torres Vedras e quanto aos farrapos de neve não deve haver frio em altitude para isso... Mas nunca se sabe até pode ter ocorrido...


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2010 às 13:40)

rafaeljona disse:


> foi coisa pouca, os 4ºC é a sensação termica



Então deverias te-lo mencionado. A temperatura deve rondar os 10ºC ! E é impossivel ter nevado. Pode ter sido ilusão.

Chuva moderada e 10.8ºC.


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Dez 2010 às 13:41)

os 4ºC são a sensação termica, e os farrapos eram pequenos e coisa repentina
Neste momento a temperatura é de 9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2010 às 13:42)

rafaeljona disse:


> aqui em torres vedras está 4ºC, sensação termica e á bocado caiu uns farrapos de neve junto com a chuva. nada de acumulação
> está mesmo muito frio
> chove moderado, por vezes forte
> vento nulo



Em que zona de Torres Vedras moras?
Sensação térmica é diferente de temperatura do ar. Esta última andará em torno dos 11ºC. O que torna impossível a queda de neve. 

Se juntarmos a isso os 5ºC aos 850hPa (1400m), a probabilidade de nevar em Torres Vedras é de 0,0000%.

Sem a mínima hipótese!


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Dez 2010 às 13:44)

afinal foi um pequena chuva de granizo
Parecia pequenos flocos de neve


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2010 às 13:45)

rafaeljona disse:


> os 4ºC são a sensação termica, e os farrapos eram pequenos e coisa repentina



Uma coisa é aquilo que se sente, outra coisa é a temperatural actual. Se cada vez que sentíssemos frio nevasse então isto seria o Canadá  a temperatura a nível do solo é que conta nestes casos, nunca a sensação térmica, já para não falar da temperatura a 850hpa e 500hpa que também é extremamente importante.


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Dez 2010 às 13:46)

eu morro perto da serra do socorro(395m acho), devo estar ai por volta dos 200m de altitude, mas porque perguntas?


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2010 às 13:47)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 9,2ºC

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é de 4,2mm

Neste momento  chove e estão 13,2ºC com 90%Hr e pressão de 1004,9hPa o vento é fraco a moderado de SE

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2010 às 13:50)

rafaeljona disse:


> eu morro perto da serra do socorro(395m acho), devo estar ai por volta dos 200m de altitude, mas porque perguntas?



Porque para veres uns farrapos de neve, terias de morar a pelo menos uns 1600m de altura. 

---------------

Em Odivelas sigo com chuva e vento fraco de NE.

8mm acumulados.


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Dez 2010 às 13:53)

a ultima vez que nevou, com uma acumulação razoavel foi á 3/4 anos.Ainda me lembro como fosse hoje, tavam -1ºC e começou a nevar bastante.(bons velhos tempos)


----------



## Rainy (20 Dez 2010 às 14:03)

A que horas é o pico de precipitação aqui??


----------



## N_Fig (20 Dez 2010 às 14:03)

Ontem acumulou 1,4mm. Hoje a mínima foi de 8,7ºC (grande subida), já acumulou 0,2mm  e atualmente estão 13,8ºC e céu muito nublado mas não chove.


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Dez 2010 às 14:12)

Acumulação: 8 mm
Acho que o pico de precipitação já passou
Continua muito frio na rua


----------



## F_R (20 Dez 2010 às 14:27)

Boas

Neste momento a chuva abrandou um pouco

Sigo com 11.8ºC

Acumulou 2.2mm até agora


----------



## dASk (20 Dez 2010 às 15:04)

Rainy disse:


> A que horas é o pico de precipitação aqui??



o pico penso que será agora até por volta das 17/18h! mas na proxima madrugada acho que vem aí um pico ainda maior.. isto segundo as previsões!! chove moderado a forte por aqui agora, sigo com 6mm acumulados!


----------



## dASk (20 Dez 2010 às 15:11)

ta a descarregar bem mais na margem sul do que em Lisboa e arredores...


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

Chove a potes por aqui!
Temperatura actual nos 11,6ºC e humidade nos 94%.


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Dez 2010 às 15:19)

neste momento a chuva abrandou.
Acumulação: 11 mm

o pico de precepitação vai ser entre as 17/18 h??


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 15:31)

rafaeljona disse:


> neste momento a chuva abrandou.
> Acumulação: 11 mm
> 
> o pico de precepitação vai ser entre as 17/18 h??



Poderá haver muitos picos de precipitação, dependendo da quantidade de água que cada célula poderá trazer e o local onde elas poderão passar!


----------



## telegram (20 Dez 2010 às 15:42)

Por aqui só uns chuviscos ocasionais.
13,8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2010 às 15:45)

telegram disse:


> Por aqui só uns chuviscos ocasionais.
> 13,8ºC
> *991 hPa e a descer*




A pressão está descalibrada. Tens de calibrar .
Deve rondar os 1005 hPa.

--------------

Sigo com 12.4ºC e apenas chuvisca agora. 5mm


----------



## telegram (20 Dez 2010 às 15:47)

andres disse:


> [/B]
> 
> A pressão está descalibrada. Tens de calibrar .
> Deve rondar os 1005 hPa.
> ...



E como faço isso?


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2010 às 15:48)

telegram disse:


> E como faço isso?



Tratamos isso por PM, não vamos fazer mais off-topic .


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2010 às 15:52)

Chuva moderada com 12,3ºC.

*14,9mm* acumulados.


----------



## F_R (20 Dez 2010 às 15:59)

Continua a chover com 11.1ºC

10mm acumulados


----------



## zejorge (20 Dez 2010 às 16:05)

Chuva moderada tendo acumulado até agora 9,5 mm sendo a temperatura de 11,5º . Nota-se um aumento na intensidade do vento que sopra de SE com a rajada máxima de 20,2 kmh às 15h57


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2010 às 16:06)

Chuva fraca mas intensa, a luminosidade é bastante reduzida.

10,6 mm e 12,2ºC.


----------



## Rainy (20 Dez 2010 às 16:07)

Chove a POTES á 40 minutosTem estado a chover com picos de intensidade desde do 12:00 sem parar!!


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2010 às 16:17)

15,8 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas. Boa rega que o dia de hoje está a ter. 

Algumas descargas eléctricas pouco frequentes e muito espalhadas, 99% das quais no mar. Pode ser que lá mais para a noite anime. 

Continua a chover. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Dez 2010 às 16:52)

Vai chovendo por aqui de momento, 2,3mm acumulados já hoje e 12,7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2010 às 17:12)

Chove forte neste momento, continua a render bem a precipitação, até agora 17,0 mm.

Tem estado a aquecer, levo já 13,0ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2010 às 17:17)

Sigo com 11,2 mm acumulados.

O pluviometro do Geofísico está "entupido". 0 mm


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2010 às 17:21)

Temperatura actual de 12ºC.
A chuva cai agora fraca e começa a surgir o nevoeiro.


----------



## telegram (20 Dez 2010 às 17:27)

Por aqui chove. 12.6ºC


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2010 às 17:31)

Chuva muito forte neste momento!


----------



## Rainy (20 Dez 2010 às 17:32)

E a trovoada, quando é que pode espreitar??


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2010 às 17:38)

Rainy disse:


> E a trovoada, quando é que pode espreitar??



A qualquer momento, ninguém sabe quando.

Tá aquecer bem, 14,6ºC e vento forte de SE.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Dez 2010 às 17:47)

Chuva moderada neste momento.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2010 às 17:50)

A temperatura sobe como se não houvesse amanhã! Que salto agora, para os *15,2ºC*!

*32,7mm* acumulados.

O rain rate atingiu um valor máximo de *114,29mm/h*!


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2010 às 17:52)

Aqui ainda nada de vento. Tudo estático.
Há, inclusive, nevoeiro acima daqui para cima, (ou seja, acima dos 150-180m).

Temperatura nos 11,8ºC.
Precipitação nos 22mm.

Chuva fraca de momento.


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Dez 2010 às 17:52)

o rendimento da chuva até agora foi de 18 mm, e espera ainda mais.
Chuva moderada todo o dia, por vezes forte.
12ºC e sempre a subir


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Dez 2010 às 17:57)

Cheguei neste momento aos *24 mm*
E não pára. Espero pelo menos 35 mm até á meia noite


----------



## dASk (20 Dez 2010 às 17:58)

por aqui conto 12mm!


----------



## fsl (20 Dez 2010 às 18:22)

*Em Oeiras agora com 16.3ºs e com 14 mm acumulados:

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 20-12-10 18:14) 
Temperatura: 16.3°C Wind chill: 13.8°C Humidade: 96%  Ponto Condensação: 15.6°C  
Pressão: 999.4 hPa Vento: 33.8 km/hr  SE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 14.0 mm 

*


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Dez 2010 às 18:43)

Boa tarde!

Tarde muita chuvosa, tendo a chuva sido por vezes forte e constante.

Agora sigo com 16.2ºC e por agora a chuva faz uma pausa.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2010 às 18:49)

Após uns minutos de calmaria, volta a chuva moderada a forte.

*38,0mm* acumulados.


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2010 às 18:53)

Detector de descargas eléctricas a enviar dados. Consultem em Tempoemcorroios.com (disponível logo na homepage).


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2010 às 19:10)

A temperatura sobe rapidamente! a noite vai estar eléctrica 
15,8ºC

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2010 às 19:34)

Tarde com bastante chuva na grande Lisboa

Em Oeiras a temperatura ronda 16ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Dez 2010 às 19:51)

O dia já rendeu 18.7 mm. Destaque para a temperatura que em apenas 1 hora subiu 3ºC. Estão agora 16.2ºC.


----------



## Reportorio (20 Dez 2010 às 20:15)

Segundo o GFS parece que nas próximas horas 2h?? vamos ter chuva da grossa pois segundo eles temos uma célula a oeste da peninsula de setubal (lisboa) mas o radar do IM ainda não detecta grande coisa.


----------



## F_R (20 Dez 2010 às 20:17)

Sigo com 11.0ºC e 29.8mm acumulados hoje


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2010 às 20:19)

Reportorio disse:


> Segundo o GFS parece que nas próximas horas 2h?? vamos ter chuva da grossa pois segundo eles temos uma célula a oeste da peninsula de setubal (lisboa) mas o radar do IM ainda não detecta grande coisa.



Não é só nas próximas 2 horas que vai haver festa, mas sim na madrugada toda e dia todo de amanhã... 

Está-se melhor na rua do que em casa, lá fora 17,6ºC e cá dentro 13,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2010 às 20:30)

A chuva parou de caír. *41,0mm* acumulados. Óptimo valor.

Sigo com *1102mm* este ano. Bem acima da média!

16,2ºC.


----------



## Rainy (20 Dez 2010 às 20:41)

Uaaau, mesmo bem acima da média e por aqui tb deve estar acima dos 1000 milimetros.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2010 às 20:42)

As imagens de satélite mostram a aproximação de formações/células ao litoral oeste (entre a Figueira da Foz e Sines aproximadamente). Provavelmente será onde deve ocorrer maior instabilidade ao longo das próximas horas.

SAT24 RADAR IM AIRMASS


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2010 às 20:43)

Gerofil disse:


> As imagens de satélite mostram a aproximação de formações/células ao litoral oeste (entre a Figueira da Foz e Sines aproximadamente). Provavelmente será onde deve ocorrer maior instabilidade ao longo das próximas horas.
> 
> SAT24 RADAR IM AIRMASS



É mesmo isso. Olhos no céu 

17.1ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Rainy (20 Dez 2010 às 20:44)

E trás trovoada?


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2010 às 20:51)

Rainy disse:


> E trás trovoada?



A mancha nebulosa que está neste momento perto do litoral centro traz actividade eléctrica sim.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2010 às 20:53)

Alguém me confirme da zona, mas ouvi um trovão bem longe !!

16.9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Dez 2010 às 20:54)

Boa Noite.

A Precipitação acumulada por cá está em 16mm, nada mau, de momento sigo com 14.0ºC e o céu nublado.


----------



## mortagua (20 Dez 2010 às 21:01)

Por aqui acabou de cair uma grande chuvada acompanhada de boas rajadas 
Espero pela trovoada ^^


----------



## mortagua (20 Dez 2010 às 21:04)

Continua a chover a potes !


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2010 às 21:07)

Por aqui a temperatura já subiu bastante estando agora nos 15,8ºC. 
Após bastante tempo sem chuva, ela cai agora fraca/moderada.

EDIT 21H08: Já parou foi apenas um pequeno aguaceiro.


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2010 às 21:09)

andres disse:


> Alguém me confirme da zona, mas ouvi um trovão bem longe !!



Não existem descargas eléctricas nem perto da tua zona.

O número de descargas das células próximas ao litoral disparou há momentos.


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 21:14)

Metam na TVI, chove torrencialmente em Setúbal!


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2010 às 21:14)

Lightning disse:


> Não existem descargas eléctricas nem perto da tua zona.
> 
> O número de descargas das células próximas ao litoral disparou há momentos.



Talvez fosse dessas.
E disparou mesmo


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2010 às 21:20)

Chuva muito forte em Setúbal já vou com 15,0mm


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Dez 2010 às 21:20)

Por aqui tem chovido por vezes de forma bastante forte, fora isso nada de mais, é de realçar a subida da temperatura, que começou agora. 

Sigo com 16,6ºC, 997 hPa, chuva fraca e vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (20 Dez 2010 às 21:22)

Boas , por aqui a chuva abrandou , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 18.2mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Dez 2010 às 21:22)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Metam na TVI, chove torrencialmente em Setúbal!



Pois eu estou a ver, e chove mesmo bem por lá


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Dez 2010 às 21:28)

Por aqui neste momento volta a chuva, mas fraca a moderada.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2010 às 21:44)

Estarei engano ou é mesmo uma célula bem desenvolvida que se aproxima da Península de Setúbal, onde deverá chegar perto da meia-noite?

http://188.165.232.130/~meteomc/Images/sat/sat_new_ireu.gif


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Dez 2010 às 21:51)

neste dia acumulei(até agora) 27 mm nada mau
neste momento vento moderado e nada de chuva.


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

Todo o país em alerta laranja
Chuva forte, vento forte e forte ondulação


----------



## mortagua (20 Dez 2010 às 21:59)

rafaeljona disse:


> Todo o país em alerta laranja
> Chuva forte, vento forte e forte ondulação



Laranja?
Onde viste isso?


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2010 às 22:00)

rafaeljona disse:


> Todo o país em alerta laranja
> Chuva forte, vento forte e forte ondulação


Laranja? Está a amarelo.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2010 às 22:00)

rafaeljona disse:


> Todo o país em alerta laranja
> Chuva forte, vento forte e forte ondulação



Talvez o ecran esteja nitidamente mais escuro 

16.8ºC.


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2010 às 22:19)

Há pouco caiu uma chuvada impressionante simplesmente transformou a EN3 que passa aqui no centro, numa autentico ribeiro a escoar para baixo.
Agora tudo está mais calmo.

edit: vi agora no Sat24, que tudo foi graças a uma pequena célula que se formou aqui em cima.


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2010 às 22:24)

Uma célula muito boa  vem a caminho, e mais vêm atrás. 

Alguma há-de acertar...


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 22:29)

Lightning disse:


> Uma célula muito boa  vem a caminho, e mais vêm atrás.
> 
> Alguma há-de acertar...



Ou vocês estão com muita sorte ou eu estou com muuuuito azar 

Sou daí, muitos daqui o sabem, mas infelizmente encontro-me em C. Branco até quarta-feira, precisamente no dia final do evento...

Muitas células a SW não haja dúvidas


----------



## Reportorio (20 Dez 2010 às 22:30)

A pressão atomosférica continua a baixar, aqui por Miratejo agora não chove, mas o vento começa a querer dar algum sinal da sua graça.


----------



## mortagua (20 Dez 2010 às 23:12)

Parece que vem ai festa 
Vi um relâmpago para os lados de leiria, mas nao ouvi nada!
Por agora nada de chuva e vento acalmou


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 23:16)

Relatos de 2 relâmpagos ao longe de Alenquer


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2010 às 23:22)

mortagua disse:


> Parece que vem ai festa
> Vi um relâmpago para os lados de leiria, mas nao ouvi nada!
> Por agora nada de chuva e vento acalmou



Confirmo essa descarga que foi uma descarga negativa intra-nuvem e ocorreu entre 40 a 50 km de Corroios para Norte em linha recta, portanto nos arredores de Leiria.


----------



## mortagua (20 Dez 2010 às 23:28)

Isto não é normal, algo se passa ali :S
Não sei se normalmente aquelas estações são confiáveis, mas aquela pifou 








P.S: Desculpei mas ficou um pouco mal...


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 23:35)

Relatos de queda de granizo em Alenquer.


----------



## DMiguel (20 Dez 2010 às 23:37)

Também alguns trovões aqui, mas muitos longes.
Se bem que fizeram um "triplo" relâmpago, coisa não muito comum.

Edit (23:40): Mais um agora, mas desta vez mais perto, menos distância "luz-som" e vento a aumentar intensidade.


----------



## mortagua (20 Dez 2010 às 23:41)

DMiguel disse:


> Também alguns trovões aqui, mas muitos longes.
> Se bem que fizeram um "triplo" relâmpago, coisa não muito comum.



Vês-los a norte ou sul?


----------



## DMiguel (20 Dez 2010 às 23:42)

mortagua disse:


> Vês-los a norte ou sul?



Foi a sudoeste, por acaso.
Do lado de São Martinho do Porto.

E continua muitas vezes agora, mas não chove (ainda).


----------



## mortagua (20 Dez 2010 às 23:44)

DMiguel disse:


> Foi a sudoeste, por acaso.
> Do lado de São Martinho do Porto.



Por aqui tudo calmo!
Vi mais dois relâmpagos a sul (Leiria).
eu só quero trovoada, mas pelos vistos a trovoada não vem sem acompanhantes calmos! 
Começou entretanto um chove para, chove para...que por vezes forte.


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2010 às 23:47)

Precipitação acumulada hoje em Setúbal de 16,2mm

Máxima:17,0ºC

Em Tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## ct5iul (20 Dez 2010 às 23:51)

Boa Noite  
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 16.1ºC 23:45
Pressão: 993.2Hpa  23:45
Intensidade do Vento: 1.4 km/h 23:45
 Escala de Beaufort: 0
Direcção do Vento:W
Rajada Max: 34.8km/h 17:51
Temperatura do vento: 16.0ºC  23:45
Ponto de Orvalho: 15.8ºC 23:45
Humidade Relativa: 91% 
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 1.2 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 14.7mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo  23:45
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2010 às 23:53)

As pilhas Energizer AA Lithium não resultaram. 
Desde as 19h30 que o pluviometro da Oregon deixou de transmitir dados. Na altura ia com 25mm acumulados.

E entretanto chove torrencialmente outra vez.


----------



## manganao (20 Dez 2010 às 23:58)

este é o meu primeiro post sou de caldas da rainha hove torrenialmente e ja houve 3 trovões um deles fortissimo!!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,1ºC

Mín - 9,4ºC

Precipitação - 22,4 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

manganao disse:


> este é o meu primeiro post sou de caldas da rainha hove torrenialmente e ja houve 3 trovões um deles fortissimo!!



Bem vindo vizinho  

Fico contente com essas noticias


----------



## ct5iul (21 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

AnDré disse:


> As pilhas Energizer AA Lithium não resultaram.
> Desde as 19h30 que o pluviometro da Oregon deixou de transmitir dados. Na altura ia com 25mm acumulados.
> 
> E entretanto chove torrencialmente outra vez.



Pena normalmente as pilhas normais com muita Humidade descarregam sendo assim deve ser mesmo problema do pluviometro


----------



## Moustache (21 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

Em Sines trveja, faz relampagos, chuva e vento


----------



## F_R (21 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem

Mínima 8.4ºC
Máxima 13.0ºC

Acumulou 33.8mm

Agora volta a chover e estão 10.2ºC


----------



## ct5iul (21 Dez 2010 às 00:06)

manganao disse:


> este é o meu primeiro post sou de caldas da rainha hove torrenialmente e ja houve 3 trovões um deles fortissimo!!



Bem vindo por aqui pela cidade de lisboa tudo calmo sigo com 16.1ºC e chuva fraca


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

O dia anterior fechou com 27,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## Rainy (21 Dez 2010 às 00:11)

Onde está a trovoada??


----------



## Tornado_Pombal (21 Dez 2010 às 00:16)

Boa noite, aqui por Pombal nunca chega trovoada nenhuma.....mts previsões, mas na realidade nunca se passa nada.
Vamos ver o que a noite nos aguarda........


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Dez 2010 às 00:18)

Bem, estava tudo tão calmo de repente começa a cair uma carga de água brutal! 

Foi mesmo instantâneo, não se mexia uma palha no segundo a seguir começa a "cair o céu"! 

Pena não ter a estação montada ainda, mas aposto sem exagero algum num rain rate de mais que 150 mm/h..

As células que se estão a formar no mar parecem ter bom aspecto, veremos se temos sorte!

Ainda chove, embora que moderado e a acalmar, 17ºC e pressão em queda, vai nos 995 hPa.


----------



## LRamos (21 Dez 2010 às 00:19)

Seixal a ser abatido por intenso aguaceiro acompanhado de rajadas.


----------



## mortagua (21 Dez 2010 às 00:22)

Tornado_Pombal disse:


> Boa noite, aqui por Pombal nunca chega trovoada nenhuma.....mts previsões, mas na realidade nunca se passa nada.
> Vamos ver o que a noite nos aguarda........



Meu amigo espera um pouco, realmente tens razão aqui não chega nada ou quase nada, mas sempre que chega ficamos sem luz...!!
Espero que entretanto chegue, mesmo que a luz se vá eu ficarei a ver-los


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2010 às 00:23)

JFPT disse:


> Bem, estava tudo tão calmo de repente começa a cair uma carga de água brutal!
> 
> Foi mesmo instantâneo, não se mexia uma palha no segundo a seguir começa a "cair o céu"!
> 
> ...



É mesmo, do nada esta carga de água !


----------



## daniel1981 (21 Dez 2010 às 00:25)

Boas, 
Santa Cruz, Torres Vedras
De quando em vez chove forte...relâmpagos vêem-se tb de quando em vez mas parecem muito no alto....

Onde é que vocês conseguem acompanhar "ao vivo" as células??


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2010 às 00:27)

Descargas eléctricas entre as 23h30 e as 24h00:





Fonte: iMapWeather

Temperatura das nuvens às 23h45:




Fonte: Meteo MC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2010 às 00:34)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 15,6ºC e céu encoberto. Ainda algum nevoeiro, embora já se tenha dissipado a maior parte.


----------



## mortagua (21 Dez 2010 às 00:36)

Por aqui granizo, pequenas pedras! Momentâneo pois entretanto parou... 
Continua a chover moderado a forte


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2010 às 00:38)

Chuva forte e vento com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Dez 2010 às 00:38)

daniel1981 disse:


> Boas,
> Santa Cruz, Torres Vedras
> De quando em vez chove forte...relâmpagos vêem-se tb de quando em vez mas parecem muito no alto....
> 
> Onde é que vocês conseguem acompanhar "ao vivo" as células??



Imagem de satélite

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=sp&type=last&time=201012210130&sat=


----------



## daniel1981 (21 Dez 2010 às 00:49)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Imagem de satélite
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=sp&type=last&time=201012210130&sat=



Obrigado


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2010 às 00:55)

Neste momento existe uma área definida pelo perímetro de Cartaxo – Santarém – Coruche – Alcochete – Vila Franca de Xira – Cartaxo para onde o iMapWeather aponta elevada concentração de descargas eléctricas.

Fico com a impressão que as células se reactivam quando penetram nas planícies do Ribatejo.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Dez 2010 às 01:04)

Gerofil disse:


> Neste momento existe uma área definida pelo perímetro de Cartaxo – Santarém – Coruche – Alcochete – Vila Franca de Xira – Cartaxo para onde o iMapWeather aponta elevada concentração de descargas eléctricas.
> 
> Fico com a impressão que as células se reactivam quando penetram nas planícies do Ribatejo.



Pois a mim tambem da-me essa impressao,tenho estado a acompanhar e de facto quase todas as células reactivam-se nessa zona.
Sera so coincidencia ou havera outros factores que tornam este local mais adverso a condicoes extremas...Fica a duvida..Ja nao é a primeira vez.


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Dez 2010 às 01:11)

Feliz ou infelizmente em Alcochete não houve qualquer descarga, que tenha dado por ela.

Caiu à pouco mais um aguaceiro fortíssimo, sigo com 16,7ºC, 995 hPa e vento fraco, por instantes o vento acalmou.


----------



## F_R (21 Dez 2010 às 01:17)

Chove torrencialmente e com pelo menos 1 trovão que eu já ouvi

1.4mm desde as o horas


----------



## F_R (21 Dez 2010 às 02:16)

Volta a chover a trovoada é que não ficou

10.6mm


----------



## squidward (21 Dez 2010 às 02:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Neste momento existe uma área definida pelo perímetro de Cartaxo – Santarém – Coruche – Alcochete – Vila Franca de Xira – Cartaxo para onde o iMapWeather aponta elevada concentração de descargas eléctricas.
> 
> Fico com a impressão que as células se reactivam quando penetram nas planícies do Ribatejo.



confirmo, por volta das 0:30 caiu um fortíssimo aguaceiro, acompanhado de algumas trovoadas (sendo que muitas pareciam ao longe), mas o melhor é que nessa altura não havia electricidade na cidade e dava para ver bem os clarões dos relâmpagos


----------



## Lightning (21 Dez 2010 às 06:17)

Registo cerca de 1278 descargas eléctricas desde as 0 horas. Continuam a ser registadas bastantes. 

Sigam o acompanhar da evolução em http://www.tempoemcorroios.com logo na homepage.


----------



## rafaeljona (21 Dez 2010 às 09:46)

Desde a meia noite acumulei* 8 mm*
temperatura neste momento: *15ºC*
Ceu muito nublado, chuva fraca e vento moderado.


----------



## Rainy (21 Dez 2010 às 10:22)

É impressão minha ou vamos ter uma tarde muito complicada.
Já viram o que vem na nossa direcção no sat24, aquela quantidade de água já não vai ser absorvida pelos solos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Dez 2010 às 10:35)

Bom Dia

Esta noite caiu 9mm, á pouco caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou 0,5mm.


----------



## F_R (21 Dez 2010 às 10:54)

Bom dia

26.6mm acumulados desde as 0 horas

Mínima de 10.2ºC

Agora 14.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2010 às 11:29)

Bom dia, a noite passada tivemos alguma chuva por vezes forte mas não ouvi nenhum trovão

Segundo o satélite parece que se estão a aproximar algumas células bem potentes, será que chegam cá?


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2010 às 11:29)

Em Odivelas está um vendaval de SO.
A temperatura está nos 15,7ºC.

Pelo Sat, vem aí alguma instabilidade.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Dez 2010 às 11:45)

Por aqui também está a ficar muito vento de SW, vendo o sat24 será que vêm ai festa da grossa?


----------



## granizus (21 Dez 2010 às 11:50)

AnDré disse:


> Em Odivelas está um vendaval de SO.
> A temperatura está nos 15,7ºC.
> 
> Pelo Sat, vem aí alguma instabilidade.



Boas, desculpa a pergunta (deve ser mesmo básica  ), mas como sabemos se essa massa nebulosa tem ou não precipitação? Não há a possibilidade de serem só nuvens?


----------



## joao henriques (21 Dez 2010 às 11:57)

granizus disse:


> Boas, desculpa a pergunta (deve ser mesmo básica  ), mas como sabemos se essa massa nebulosa tem ou não precipitação? Não há a possibilidade de serem só nuvens?



eu penso que vem muita chuvinha!


----------



## rafaeljona (21 Dez 2010 às 11:58)

espero que venha precipitação e alguma festa


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2010 às 12:01)

granizus disse:


> Boas, desculpa a pergunta (deve ser mesmo básica  ), mas como sabemos se essa massa nebulosa tem ou não precipitação? Não há a possibilidade de serem só nuvens?



Para isso servem o radar do Instituto de meteorologia, serve para ver se essas manchas nebulosas teem ou não chuva.
Os detectores de descargas ( Radares de trovoada) também servem para ver se trazem ou não trovoada.


*17.1ºC*.


----------



## NfrG (21 Dez 2010 às 12:05)

Bom dia 

Sigo com céu muito nublado, por vezes com o sol a dar um ar da sua graça.
15,8º e vento em geral fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Dez 2010 às 12:09)

Bom dia.
O acumulado de precipitação ontem ficou-se pelos 44.7mm, acima das minhas expectativas. A ver vamos como vai ser o dia de hoje...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2010 às 12:18)

Mínima de 15,7 ºC esta madrugada.

Acumulados 8,6 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Jodamensil (21 Dez 2010 às 12:29)

pessoal o que podemos esperar para esta tarde? aquela instabilidade toda que ai vem vai nos contemplar com alguma coisa especial? No topico do seguimento dos modelos fala-se de um aviso de " a few tornados " lol SERÁ??


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2010 às 12:31)

granizus disse:


> Boas, desculpa a pergunta (deve ser mesmo básica  ), mas como sabemos se essa massa nebulosa tem ou não precipitação? Não há a possibilidade de serem só nuvens?



Através da experiência que se vai ganhando em observar imagens de satélite.

Por exemplo, e de forma muito simplista:






A vermelho são nuvens de chuva moderada/forte que poderão ter ou não actividade eléctrica. 
A amarelo uma mancha mais homogénea, de chuva moderada.
A azul, nuvens altas (sem precipitação ou precipitação residual). Muitas vezes estas acabam por "esconder" nuvens médias que podem trazer precipitação.
A preto, nuvens médias/baixas.

Mas como disseram, para a determinação da intensidade da precipitação, o radar é essencial.


----------



## cardu (21 Dez 2010 às 12:32)

Jodamensil disse:


> pessoal o que podemos esperar para esta tarde? aquela instabilidade toda que ai vem vai nos contemplar com alguma coisa especial? No topico do seguimento dos modelos fala-se de um aviso de " a few tornados " lol SERÁ??




sinceramente nem sei o que dizer.... 

eu já falei com os meus pais em Tomar para estarem novamente preparados....


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2010 às 12:39)

Alguns aguaceiros ao longo da noite e manhã renderam até ao momento 3,6 mm.

Estou com 15,6ºC e vento forte de SW.


----------



## Mix (21 Dez 2010 às 12:41)

Boas... As células que se aproximam trazem actividade eléctrica ?


----------



## granizus (21 Dez 2010 às 12:43)

AnDré disse:


> Através da experiência que se vai ganhando em observar imagens de satélite.
> 
> Por exemplo, e de forma muito simplista:
> 
> ...




Obrigado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Dez 2010 às 12:46)

Á pouco caiu um belo aguaceiro que em poucos minutos acumulou 2,5mm.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2010 às 12:53)

Neste dia em que se celebram 2 anos antes do fim-do-mundo (), sigo com céu encoberto, nevoeiro acima dos 500m, e vento moderado.

15,4ºC actuais, com pressão nos 997 hPa, tendo a mínima até ao momento sido de *14,6ºC*.

*4,0mm* acumulados.


----------



## rafaeljona (21 Dez 2010 às 13:31)

No dia de ontem acumulei 36 mm
Hoje só acumulei 11 mm, muito pouco, espero que esta tarde seja melhor.
Temperatura: 16ºC


----------



## Rainy (21 Dez 2010 às 13:55)

Gilmet disse:


> Neste dia em que se celebram 2 anos antes do fim-do-mundo (
> 
> 
> 
> Não brinquem com isso que eu faço anos nesse dia


----------



## Iuri (21 Dez 2010 às 14:09)

Eh pah... vem aí uma bomba meteorológica que afectará dentro de horas o centro e o sul.


----------



## mortagua (21 Dez 2010 às 14:09)

Rainy disse:


> Gilmet disse:
> 
> 
> > Neste dia em que se celebram 2 anos antes do fim-do-mundo (
> ...


----------



## Geiras (21 Dez 2010 às 14:14)

Rainy disse:


> Não brinquem com isso que eu faço anos nesse dia



Então... PARABÉNS 


________________________

Temperaturas altas aí no litoral


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2010 às 14:16)

16.5ºC, céu negro e pinga.


----------



## Rainy (21 Dez 2010 às 14:17)

Obrigadoo, já devo ter dito isto hoje umas 20 vezes, e gostava que a minha prenda de anos por parte do tempo fosse uma trovoada


----------



## Iuri (21 Dez 2010 às 14:23)

Ui ui Isto promete...


----------



## Iuri (21 Dez 2010 às 14:45)

Pingos começam a cair e a engrossar...


----------



## HotSpot (21 Dez 2010 às 15:17)

Iuri:

É preciso ter muito cuidado com o que se escreve aqui. Causar pânico sem razão aparente pode ser muito grave. Passam pelo tópico muitas pessoas que não participam, palavra passa palavra e depois lá se vai a credibilidade.


----------



## Lightning (21 Dez 2010 às 15:30)

Não se iludam por enquanto com as descargas eléctricas e com as trovoadas. 

Neste momento as únicas zonas com actividade (moderada a forte) são as que sublinhei no mapa (tendo em conta as informações registadas pelo detector em tempo real):







Continuem a seguir em tempo real em http://www.tempoemcorroios.com para saberem em tempo real as áreas com maior actividade eléctrica.

2509 descargas desde as 0 horas até ao momento.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Dez 2010 às 15:35)

Eu acho que isto vai passar mais para espanhã.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2010 às 15:36)

Trovoadapower disse:


> HotSpot, aconselho-te a ver a ultima imagem do radar do IM



Mas não é caso para *VERMELHO*
--------

Chuva e 15.7ºC.


----------



## Iuri (21 Dez 2010 às 15:36)

HotSpot disse:


> Iuri:
> 
> É preciso ter muito cuidado com o que se escreve aqui. Causar pânico sem razão aparente pode ser muito grave. Passam pelo tópico muitas pessoas que não participam, palavra passa palavra e depois lá se vai a credibilidade.



Compreendo este ponto de vista e aceito a decisão. Contudo, parece-me excessivo considerar que as minhas (duas) palavras (combinadas com fotos e outros dados previsionais - é certo) tenham a virtualidade de provocar pânico na população cibernauta e afim.
Mas, como referi, aceito.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Dez 2010 às 15:42)

Claro que vi a última imagem de radar. Quem acha que é razão para vermelho é porque ainda não viu um output de radar a sério 

É uma situação a acompanhar. Até acredito que o I.M. possa subir o aviso para Laranja. Seguir a evolução quando fizer o "landfall"


----------



## Geiras (21 Dez 2010 às 15:46)

Peço desculpa por ter eliminado o post, mas fica citado pelo Andres.

Digam-me uma coisa, a que ponto poderá ser fiável a previsão dos "bonecos" () no IM? visto que prevê aguaceiros e trovoada para o Centro...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Dez 2010 às 16:04)

Por aqui está agora a ciar um aguaceiro.


----------



## NfrG (21 Dez 2010 às 16:04)

14,8ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
É esperar para ver.


----------



## rafaeljona (21 Dez 2010 às 16:06)

É impressão minha ou vai tudo passar a sul do Tejo?


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Dez 2010 às 16:10)

Boa tarde!
Em recuperação de uma valente gripe que me tem afastado daqui, é para informar que começou a chover muito agora...
Tenho 4mm acumulados hoje, mas ainda a procissão vai no adro.

Extremos de ontem:

10.7ºC
17.1ºC
18.8mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Dez 2010 às 16:14)

Este aguaceiro que caiu deixou 1,6mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2010 às 16:31)

Chove forte e 7.5mm acumulados.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Dez 2010 às 16:56)

Ontem foram acumulados 19,1mm. Hoje já acumulei 3,8mm e atualmente não chove e estão 14,3ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Peço desculpa por ter eliminado o post, mas fica citado pelo Andres.
> 
> Digam-me uma coisa, a que ponto poderá ser fiável a previsão dos "bonecos" () no IM? visto que prevê aguaceiros e trovoada para o Centro...



Como já foi dito várias vezes, é uma previsão simbólica e apenas têm como função "ilustrar" qual a previsão do estado do tempo dentro do período referido, nada como ler a Previsão Descritiva para se ficar esclarecido!

Por aqui tornou-se de noite por uns 20 minutos , neste momento a escuridão já vai "nos interiores".

Pressão em queda, 994 hPa, está um ar bastante abafado e húmido  , 17ºC e vento fraco, caiu um aguaceiro moderado há pouco.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Dez 2010 às 17:05)

JFPT disse:


> Como já foi dito várias vezes, é uma previsão simbólica e apenas têm como função "ilustrar" qual a previsão do estado do tempo dentro do período referido, nada como ler a Previsão Descritiva para se ficar esclarecido!



A previsão significativa é um verdadeiro desastre, e ainda por cima é aquela que a maioria das pessoas vê na TV.
Acabando com o off-topic, por aqui continua sem chover, a humidade é de 84% e estão 14,2ºC.


----------



## seqmad (21 Dez 2010 às 17:05)

Eu à espera de animação para esta hora e estou a ver o sol a caminho do ocaso aqui em Lisboa... Passa tudo a Sul... Não pude entrar esta noite mas não posso deixar de referir uma das maiores chuvadas do ano entre as 00.00 e 00.30, como foi referido por outros foristas da Margem Sul.


----------



## dASk (21 Dez 2010 às 17:25)

seqmad disse:


> Eu à espera de animação para esta hora e estou a ver o sol a caminho do ocaso aqui em Lisboa... Passa tudo a Sul... Não pude entrar esta noite mas não posso deixar de referir uma das maiores chuvadas do ano entre as 00.00 e 00.30, como foi referido por outros foristas da Margem Sul.



é verdade! eu estava na rua e dei por mim a pensar se alguma vez tinha visto chover assim tanto! foi para aí 45m a dar-lhe forte e feio! as ruas pareciam ribeiros. 

A situação de agora só está interessante de setúbal para sul!


----------



## dASk (21 Dez 2010 às 17:29)

e tenho reparado que Setúbal tem sido um verdadeiro íman para situações do género ultimamente! Só por curiosidade gostava de saber qual a precipitação mensal que tem a cidade neste momento para analisar as diferenças...!


----------



## Teles (21 Dez 2010 às 17:37)

Boas, por aqui temperatura actual de 14,5ºC , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 12,8mm


----------



## rafaeljona (21 Dez 2010 às 17:48)

aqui nada de especial, nenhuma chuva, vento fraco/moderado, céu nublado
tou a ver que vai ser outro *flop* esta célula.


----------



## rafaeljona (21 Dez 2010 às 17:51)

Para sul é que vai uma festa, vendo o radar do IM.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Dez 2010 às 17:52)

Por aqui já a algum tempo que chove forte


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2010 às 18:02)

Boas

Em Setúbal dia marcado pela chuva! 

Esta tarde foi possivel ainda ouvir alguns trovoes não muito longe e alguns relâmpagos.

Precipitação acumulada hoje desde as 0h 12,2mm

Temperatura máxima: *17,1ºC (00:33)* 
Temperatura mínima:*13,9ºC (17:11)*

Rajada máxima:*51,5km/h (16:57)*

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2010 às 18:20)

dASk disse:


> e tenho reparado que Setúbal tem sido um verdadeiro íman para situações do género ultimamente! Só por curiosidade gostava de saber qual a precipitação mensal que tem a cidade neste momento para analisar as diferenças...!



Na minha estação levo este ano 916,8mm ta na minha assinatura a precipitação ao longo de cada mês e total!!!


----------



## cactus (21 Dez 2010 às 18:28)

dASk disse:


> e tenho reparado que Setúbal tem sido um verdadeiro íman para situações do género ultimamente! Só por curiosidade gostava de saber qual a precipitação mensal que tem a cidade neste momento para analisar as diferenças...!



boas, eu acho o "iman" deve-se ao efeito serra da arrabida e serras adjacentes, que envolvem a cidade. Hoje por exemplo quando saí de casa por volta das 5H 30 , e chovia torrencialmente por toda a cidade como já nao via á muito , assim que deixei "este penico" urbano , a chuva acalmou considerávelmete .


----------



## dASk (21 Dez 2010 às 18:32)

pois tb tava na ideia que era da orografia da serra que ajudava!


----------



## mortagua (21 Dez 2010 às 20:00)

Por aqui tudo calmo... 
O que podemos esperar nas próximas horas?


----------



## F_R (21 Dez 2010 às 20:00)

Depois de mais uma chuva a pouco, sigo com 13.3ºC e 27mm acumulados


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Dez 2010 às 20:24)

Por agora não chove, está tudo demasiado calmo.. 

A pressão é que continua em queda, actualmente sigo com 991 hPa, 15ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Dez 2010 às 20:36)

Depois do falso alarme de há pouco, chove bem e com muito vento à mistura...
Pressão nos 993hpa.


----------



## DRC (21 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

Chove com grande intensidade agora.

EDIT 20H39: Tão depressa como começou, parou.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2010 às 20:49)

Vento moderado de SO, chuva moderada a forte e 992,5 hPa de pressão atmosférica.


----------



## dASk (21 Dez 2010 às 20:52)

chove muito forte por aqui....


----------



## DRC (21 Dez 2010 às 20:55)

Chove torrencialmente com rajadas de vento fortes a acompanhar.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2010 às 21:00)

Chove muito forte e vento forte com rajadas intensas !

Chove mesmo torrencialmente, em menos de 5 minutos acumulei 5mm.

Hoje vou com 13.5mm


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2010 às 21:14)

Grande chuvada a momentos em Setúbal de 12,2mm passei para 16,2mm

Agora chove e a precipitação vai nos 17,0mm  

Temperatura de 12,6ºC e a pressão está nos 991,6hpa

Estação em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Lightning (21 Dez 2010 às 21:14)

mr. phillip disse:


> Depois do falso alarme de há pouco, chove bem e com muito vento à mistura...
> Pressão nos 993hpa.



É verdade, foi um temporal rápido mas bom. 

4748 descargas desde as 0 horas e continua a contar e bem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

Boa Noite

Por aqui o acumulado de hoje já vai em 20.9mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2010 às 21:43)

Pressão atmosférica nos actuais 991,6 hPa.


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2010 às 21:48)

Vejo relâmpagos a Sul


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

miguel disse:


> Vejo relâmpagos a Sul



Confirmo, vi um relãmpago a SW.


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2010 às 22:12)

Realmente só vi um  12,4ºC, 991,4hpa e vento fraco a precipitação vai nos 17,2mm


----------



## Teles (21 Dez 2010 às 22:21)

Boas,por aqui 
T12,7ºC
99%
990hpa
20,2mm
V de SE 10km/h


----------



## Reportorio (21 Dez 2010 às 22:24)

Pessoal começou a festa, estou virado para a zona do Mar da Palha e estou a ver algumas flashadas.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Dez 2010 às 22:31)

Parce que estou noutro mundo... Por aqui 13,6ºC, humidade de 81% e céu muiot nublado mas já sem chuva desde madrugada.


----------



## Reportorio (21 Dez 2010 às 22:32)

A festa deve ser no mar, pois os detectores de DEA do IM não registam nada e segundo o satelite existem algumas microcelulas a Oeste, Sudoeste de Lisboa associadas à rotação do centro de baixas pressões. Os tipos da Andaluzia é que devem estar a levar nas orelhas


----------



## Lousano (21 Dez 2010 às 22:34)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de aguaceiros moderados acumulando 15,2mm.

Neste momento vento moderado/forte (35 km/h) e 13,9ºC


----------



## BrOliveira (21 Dez 2010 às 22:40)

Boa noite a todos:

 12.8ºC, 92% HR, 987 hPa, 17Km\h SSE


----------



## manganao (21 Dez 2010 às 22:41)

os detectores de DEA do IM estão avarariados? nao detectam nada!!


----------



## NfrG (21 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

Depois de um dia, principalmente à tarde, marcado por aguaceiros por vezes fortes, sigo com céu muito nublado e uns frescos 11,4ºC.


----------



## F_R (21 Dez 2010 às 23:57)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima 10.2ºC
Máxima 16.8ºC

29.0mm acumulados

Agora 11.9ºC e não chove


----------



## PTbig (22 Dez 2010 às 00:00)

Acabei de ouvir aqui a bela da Trovoada


----------



## adiabático (22 Dez 2010 às 00:01)

Aqui em Oeiras deve estar a passar uma célula activa, ouvem-se trovões e começou a chover bem.


----------



## NfrG (22 Dez 2010 às 00:01)

Acho que ouvi um trovão ao longe...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,1ºC

Mín - 11,9ºC

Precipitação - 6,2 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

NfrG disse:


> Acho que ouvi um trovão ao longe...



CONFIRMO !

Oiço trovoada e estão 11.1ºC.


----------



## NfrG (22 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

E eis que chove com alguma intensidade!


----------



## PTbig (22 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

Vento a intensificar com rajadas de Moderado a forte.

EDIT: Chove torrencial de momento


----------



## aqpcb (22 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

Parece estar a chegar mais uma celulas que podem trazer mais chuva e talvez trovoada


----------



## PTbig (22 Dez 2010 às 00:13)

quem quiser tentar a sorte a ver uma trovada pode ver aqui:

http://www.beachcam.pt/beachcams.php

eu já tive a sorte :P


----------



## NfrG (22 Dez 2010 às 00:14)

E caiu um trovão fortíssimo!


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2010 às 00:14)

Fortíssimo trovão agora em Odivelas!!


----------



## FilipaP (22 Dez 2010 às 00:14)

Trovoada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2010 às 00:21)

Aqui também trovejou (2), foi tanto que entretanto já acabou 

Estou com 12,3ºC e 0,2 mm.

Pressão está nos 989,9 hpa.


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Dez 2010 às 00:23)

Por aqui é que nada, nem chove nem troveja..

Sigo com 12,1ºC, vento fraco e 990 hPa.


----------



## JAlves (22 Dez 2010 às 00:24)

AnDré disse:


> Fortíssimo trovão agora em Odivelas!!



Acredita André, grande cagaço que apanhei.


----------



## mortagua (22 Dez 2010 às 00:29)

Por aqui nada, tudo calmo (para variar) 
Porque que aqui nunca chega nada/quase nada??


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2010 às 00:30)

Inúmeras células que se formam rapidamente no Atlântico e que se encaminham para a Península de Setúbal/Grande Lisboa ...

http://188.165.232.130/~meteomc/Images/sat/sat_new_ireu.gif

http://www.sat24.com/sp

WEBCAM C/ VISTA DO TEJO A PARTIR DE LISBOA

*Neste momento o iMapWeather marca descargas eléctricas no litoral oeste, desde Leiria até Setúbal.*

Mais uma longa madrugada de instabilidade nas regiões centro e sul do continente.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2010 às 00:33)

Gerofil disse:


> Inúmeras células que se formam rapidamente no Atlântico e que se encaminham para a Península de Setúbal/Grande Lisboa ...
> 
> http://188.165.232.130/~meteomc/Images/sat/sat_new_ireu.gif
> 
> ...



Parece-me que 80% é palha, pouca coisa renderá chuva muito menos trovoada.

Mas vamos aguardar pra ver no que dá


----------



## NfrG (22 Dez 2010 às 00:42)

Por aqui também foi, da maneira repentina que veio, também se foi. 
11,5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2010 às 00:43)

Há pouco trovões e relâmpagos.
Agora céu encoberto e 11,7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Dez 2010 às 00:44)

AnDré disse:


> Fortíssimo trovão agora em Odivelas!!



Por aqui não se deu por nada.


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Dez 2010 às 00:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parece-me que 80% é palha, pouca coisa renderá chuva muito menos trovoada.
> 
> Mas vamos aguardar pra ver no que dá



Partilho da mesma opinião, não me parece que seja grande coisa. 

12,8ºC e 991 hPa.


----------



## NfrG (22 Dez 2010 às 00:45)

Recomeça a chover, agora fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Dez 2010 às 00:55)

Boa noite.
O acumulado de ontem ficou-se pelos 9.6mm. Aguardo a madrugada.


----------



## mortagua (22 Dez 2010 às 00:57)

Por aqui nada


----------



## Kimico (22 Dez 2010 às 01:00)

Então o primeiro post...
Nome: David.
Idade: 22.
Meteo Exp.: 0

O que é importante.

Caldas da Rainha comecou agora mesmo a chover fraco.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1dtDEfzTyg#t=2m30s se não seguir o tempo, saltem para os 2m30s.

Hoje vou tentar apanhar mais. 

Prenda do dia de ontem para o forum.


----------



## Teles (22 Dez 2010 às 01:06)

Olá Kimico bem vindo , e boa captação do raio


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Dez 2010 às 01:08)

Kimico disse:


> Então o primeiro post...
> Nome: David.
> Idade: 22.
> Meteo Exp.: 0
> ...



Bem-vindo a esta casa. 

---

Um pequeno aguaceiro deixou por cá os primeiros 0,2 mm do dia.

O mês segue já com 148,4 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2010 às 01:17)

11,4ºC, depois de um rápido aguaceiro moderado que, para além de deixar *1,0mm*, fez baixar a temperatura cerca de 2ºC.


Houve trovoada:


----------



## mortagua (22 Dez 2010 às 01:19)

Por aqui vai chovendo, mas nada de trovoada! -.-''   
eu vou embora pois hoje não parece que possa acontecer algo por aqui...
Espero amanha! 

É difícil, mas desde que começou este evento só vi um relâmpago ao longe e nem deu para ouvir!   já tenho saudades daquele som respeitável!


----------



## LRamos (22 Dez 2010 às 02:05)

3 trovões no Seixal. Seguiu-se longo toque da sirene no quartel dos bombeiros.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Dez 2010 às 07:46)

Noite muito animada com trovoada perto das 2 da manhã que deixou-me sem luz. Ouvi pelo menos 2 grandes bombas.

Neste momento por cá está caótico. Prestes a chegar aos 30 mm desde as 0 horas sendo que a maioria desta precipitação caiu na última hora e meia.

Situação a roçar o aviso laranja de precipitação...mas os avisos do I.M. já foram retirados ontem por volta das 23H. Trabalho em equipa do S.Pedro e do I.M., ambos meteram água


----------



## dASk (22 Dez 2010 às 08:24)

bom dia a todos! é verdade hoje quando acedi á pagina da estação ate fiquei  com a percipitação de hoje ja.. os campos ja estao a ficar debaixo de água!


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2010 às 08:26)

HotSpot disse:


> Noite muito animada com trovoada perto das 2 da manhã que deixou-me sem luz. Ouvi pelo menos 2 grandes bombas.
> 
> Neste momento por cá está caótico. Prestes a chegar aos 30 mm desde as 0 horas sendo que a maioria desta precipitação caiu na última hora e meia.
> 
> Situação a roçar o aviso laranja de precipitação...mas os avisos do I.M. já foram retirados ontem por volta das 23H. Trabalho em equipa do S.Pedro e do I.M., ambos meteram água



Agora compreendo o que se passou. Até te agradeço Hotspot por teres postado esta informação.  Quando vi os posts do pessoal do litoral centro percebi logo o que se tinha passado. 

Não dei por trovoada durante a noite, nem vi nem ouvi nada. 

Deixei o detector ligado toda a noite. Fui-me deitar e estava tudo bem. Quando acordei às 6h da manhã para ir para o trabalho, o computador estava reiniciado e os dados do detector tinham desaparecido. 

Tentei perceber o que se passou, o PC disse-me que um encerramento inesperado e incorrecto. Suspeitei logo de falha de electricidade, mas mesmo assim não se justificava pois a aparelhagem e o DVD dão sempre sinal quando a luz falha. Mas foi exactamente isso, o detector falhou pouco antes das 2 da manhã. Desta vez terá sido uma falha rápida, pois nenhum dos referidos aparelhos deu qualquer sinal. 

O computador deve ter reiniciado, o que fez com que os dados entre as 2 da manhã e as 6 da manhã fossem perdidos. Da próxima vez não voltará a acontecer, programei o detector para recomeçar a enviar dados sozinho após falhas de electricidade.

Acontece. A situação está normalizada, os dados disponíveis para consulta no Tempoemcorroios.com são agora os mais actualizados.

Destaque para a pressão que (em Corroios) já desceu até aos 986 milibares. Neste momento, de Setúbal relato chuva fraca a moderada com picos de intensidade superiores. Vento fraco ou nulo.

Não percebo o que se passa com os detectores do IM.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Dez 2010 às 08:27)

Não se estas no centro da Moita...complicado por aí? Imagino que com a precipitação que caiu e continua a cair não esteja nada fácil no centro da Vila.


----------



## dASk (22 Dez 2010 às 08:32)

HotSpot disse:


> Não se estas no centro da Moita...complicado por aí? Imagino que com a precipitação que caiu e continua a cair não esteja nada fácil no centro da Vila.



parece-me tudo normal, já lá vão os anos em que a moita ficava debaixo de água com estas chuvas, melhoraram bastante o sistema de escoamento de águas pluviais, ontem tive especial atenção aos campos na estrada do rosario que a noite ja estavam a ficar submersos, com estes 30 e tal mm ainda devem estar piores..


----------



## dASk (22 Dez 2010 às 08:33)

para já não falar que a maré estando baixa, deu uma preciosa ajuda


----------



## HotSpot (22 Dez 2010 às 08:55)

Obrigado DASK, valha-nos a maré baixa.

Entretanto o I.M. brinda com aviso de vento e esquece-se da precipitação...31.4 mm em 6 horas = aviso amarelo. Mas também parece que o pior já lá vai.


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Dez 2010 às 09:09)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*

Bom dia!

Mínima de *6.9ºC*.

Agora sigo com 7.0ºC e céu muito nublado, com nevoeiro nos montes.

Veremos se amanhã a neve chega aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2010 às 09:34)

Boas.

Durante a noite eram, cerca das 02:00 quando começa a trovoada, com algumas grandes bombas e bastantes relãmpagos, a chuva foi intensa e o vento moderado com rajadas. A luz faltou.

Agora chuva moderada, e acumulei 35.5mm, um valor muito bom.


----------



## dASk (22 Dez 2010 às 09:38)

hotspot segundo relatos de colegas meus na Moita o pior que se passou foram umas tampas de esgoto levantadas com água a jorrar e lençois de água que ocupavam toda a largura da estrada, fora isso nada demais! o pior ja la vai mesmo, mas fica já registado no top 5 de dias com maior precipitação desde que registas dados na tua estação :P


----------



## fsl (22 Dez 2010 às 10:01)

*Em Oeiras, hoje só cairam 1.6mm. Por outro lado a Pressao caiu até aos 987.8 o que é uma Pressao já muito baixa:

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 22-12-10   9:39) 
Temperatura:  12.3°C  
Humidade: 93%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 11.2°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr ENE 
Pressão: 988.6 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 1.6 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 82.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  806.2mm 
Wind chill:  12.3°C  
Indíce THW:   12.4°C  
Indíce Calor:  12.4°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  12.2°C às   9:34  14.4°C às  2:41 
Humidade:  80%  às   2:30  93%  às   8:57 
Ponto de Orvalho:  10.6°C às   6:31  12.8°C às   1:09 
Pressão:  987.8hPa  às   5:53  990.5hPa  às   0:05 
Precipitação mais intensa:   21.2mm/hr  às   2:53 
Maior Rajada Vento:   25.7 km/hr  às   1:21 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  11.7°C às   0:00  
Maior Indíce Calor   14.4°C às   1:23 


*


----------



## Rainy (22 Dez 2010 às 10:49)

Qual é a direcção do centro depressionário?
E pk no IM á tarde diz que vai estar vento forte?


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2010 às 11:03)

Rainy disse:


> Qual é a direcção do centro depressionário?
> E pk no IM á tarde diz que vai estar vento forte?



O vento vai aumentar a partir da tarde com um pico durante a noite com rajadas fortes de meter respeito em alguns locais vindo de NW quanto a chuvas penso que já deu o que tinha a dar pode ainda chover mas cada vez menos frequente... a depressão desloca-se para E /NE


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2010 às 11:04)

E Odivelas nos últimos 10 minutos tem estado a chover com muita intensidade.
E continua...

(Sem dados do pluviometro que adormeceu logo ao inicio do dia, quando ia no 4ºmm).


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2010 às 11:08)

HotSpot disse:


> Obrigado DASK, valha-nos a maré baixa.
> 
> Entretanto o I.M. brinda com aviso de vento e esquece-se da precipitação...31.4 mm em 6 horas = aviso amarelo. Mas também parece que o pior já lá vai.



Hoje foi a vez da moita brilhar  Aqui por Setúbal não foi nada de especial apenas registei desde as 00h 9,6mm


----------



## rafaeljona (22 Dez 2010 às 11:10)

Aqui nada de especial á noite nem agora.
Vento fraco, nenhuma chuva e as nuvens passam como não houvesse amanha, passam e não deixam chuva.


----------



## rafaeljona (22 Dez 2010 às 11:19)

O centro depressiionário vai passar por Leiria, norte do cabo carvoeiro


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2010 às 11:24)

rafaeljona disse:


> O centro depressiionário vai passar por Leiria, norte do cabo carvoeiro



Passou mais a sul! isso é o que ta no GFS...Aqui tive uma pressão mínima de 987,9hPa pelas 06:02


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2010 às 11:27)

Aqui a mínima foi de 11,7ºC

Precipitação 9,6mm

Rajada máxima até agora de 37km/h 

Tempo actual céu nublado com algumas abertas vento fraco quase nulo e temperatura de 13,7ºC a pressão é de 989,1hPa 

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2010 às 11:39)

Bom dia.

Sigo com 11,7ºC, sendo que a mínima foi de *11,4ºC*.

Precipitação acumulada de *11,6mm*. Por agora chove moderadamente.


----------



## Aspvl (22 Dez 2010 às 11:49)

Chove moderadamente apesar de já ter caído um dilúvio poucos minutos atrás


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Dez 2010 às 11:50)

Lightning disse:


> Deixei o detector ligado toda a noite. Fui-me deitar e estava tudo bem. Quando acordei às 6h da manhã para ir para o trabalho, o computador estava reiniciado e os dados do detector tinham desaparecido.




Agora compreendo o porquê de pelas 3:45 o mapa das descargas eléctricas do teu site ter deixado de actualizar, ao menos ainda bem que está resolvido! 

De resto passei uma noite normal de mais, só dei por duas falhas de luz à 1:50 da madrugada, de resto, será possível que estando tão perto e não houve nenhum indício de trovoada!?  É incrível..

Destaque é para a chuva que tem sido moderada.

989 hPa, 13,5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (22 Dez 2010 às 12:31)

Pela Moita chove bem! 

46mm hoje e 152mm mensais. (Moita)


----------



## dASk (22 Dez 2010 às 12:38)

por aqui continua o caos, a precipitação nao cessa, já la vão *47mm* desde as 0h! de longe que não estava a espera de isto hj, nem parecido


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2010 às 12:39)

Depois de uma manhã de chuva muito intensa, eis que o sol brilha.
Ainda que com alguma neblina.







11,7ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2010 às 12:47)

Aqui está a chover e a fazer sol  e a precipitação vai nos 10,2mm hoje


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2010 às 12:50)

A última chuvada, há cerca de 1h, elevou o acumulado de precipitação aos *15,8mm*.

De momento sigo com 13,1ºC, em rápida subida, Sol e céu muito nublado por Congestus. Humidade nos 90%.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2010 às 12:56)

Chuva forte em Setúbal precipitação acumulada 12,2mm e temperatura de 13,3ºC

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2010 às 13:14)

Aqui até ao momento 5,4 mm com céu muito nublado.

Estou com 12,8ºC e vento nulo.

Destaque para a pressão que se encontra nos 987,7hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2010 às 13:34)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Pela Moita chove bem!
> 
> 46mm hoje e 152mm mensais. (Moita)



Aqui choveu muito mesmo, acumulei *48mm !*

Agora sol e 15.4ºC.


----------



## rafaeljona (22 Dez 2010 às 13:59)

é impresionante!!!!!! Aqui nada de chuva.
Só acumulei 8 mm.
E ai por esses lados já se acumulou 48 mm


----------



## Jodamensil (22 Dez 2010 às 14:09)

Bem que monstro está a passar agora por Lisboa


----------



## F_R (22 Dez 2010 às 14:26)

Mínima de 9.7ºC

Agora 11.6ºC

A chuva hoje não quer nada com esta zona.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2010 às 14:36)

Extremos de ontem:
12,2ºC/14,9ºC.
Acumulei ainda 4,1mm.
Hoje acumulei uma quantidade espetacular de *0,1mm*, que me parece um pouco abaixo dos 40mm que acumularam alguns foristas de Lisboa...
Enfim atualmente 13,7ºC, céu muito nublado e para variar, não chove.


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2010 às 15:55)

Aproxima-se um aguaceiro de Corroios, o céu está negro e parece prometer coisa boa. 

No caminho de volta para casa (Setúbal para Corroios) vi muitos campos totalmente alagados e valas que à hora de almoço ainda estavam fora do seu leito. Num cenário mais surreal vi dois cavalos a pastarem num pedaço de terra seco, mas totalmente rodeado de água que parecia não ter fim. 

Em Setúbal as coisas estiveram mesmo feias esta madrugada e manhã, mas graças a Deus não houveram prejuízos nem danos pessoais a lamentar (pelo menos que eu saiba).

Quanto às descargas eléctricas, _caput_, _finito_, acabaram-se, neste momento registam-se algumas apenas no mar e ao ritmo de uma a cada 2 ou 3 minutos. 

Cerca de 13,7 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas. 

Para acabar bem a festa, falta chegar o vendaval...


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2010 às 17:41)

13.1ºC e tem estado a chover.


----------



## rafaeljona (22 Dez 2010 às 18:17)

aqui nada de especial.
Vento nulo, nenhuma chuva e céu nublado.
Acumulei 8 mm e houve gente que acumulou mais de 48 mm.


----------



## Rainy (22 Dez 2010 às 18:31)

É verdade onde está o vento forte que o IM previa, é que nem se quer uma brisa?


----------



## HotSpot (22 Dez 2010 às 18:54)

Rainy disse:


> É verdade onde está o vento forte que o IM previa, é que nem se quer uma brisa?



Calma que o vento aparece. Pode até não ser muito forte, mas vai deixar de ser uma brisa.

Na Moita acumulados *48,8 mm*.  e mais


----------



## DMiguel (22 Dez 2010 às 19:27)

Bem, num dia em que Lisboa foi largamente "fornecida" de chuva, por aqui esteve ... sol quase o dia todo. 

Nem esteve calor nem frio, ao menos.
Nem se quer havia vento, mas há-de vir daqui a pouco.

Gosto muito da previsão para a noite de consoada: algum frio, uma chuvinha não muito forte. É bem agradável para uma noite especial em casa.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2010 às 19:38)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de *16,1ºC (15:14)*
A mínima foi de *11,7ºC (08:30)*

Precipitação total:*13,8mm* rain rate máximo:*51,4mm/h (12:55)*

Agora estão 13,7ºC, 88%Hr, 992,4hPa e vento fraco! mas atenção ao vento que está previsto ficar forte com rajadas esta noite e inicio da madrugada que devem ir rondar os 60 a 80km/h 

Estação em tempo real para verem o explodir do vento 
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Geiras (22 Dez 2010 às 19:57)

De volta à margem sul 

Pelo caminho, entre Castelo Branco e Qta. do Conde ainda apanhei uns valentes aguaceiros.

Por agora, céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco (ainda) e não chove.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2010 às 20:06)

Situo-me no ponto mais alto da Atalaia, um vista que ve-se claramente Palmela e a Serra da Arrábida por inteiro. Vista para o Rio Tejo e Loures!

Vou tentar apanhar umas fotografias boas 

12.9ºC e o vento já com pequenas rajadas.


----------



## mortagua (22 Dez 2010 às 20:57)

sigo com 6.5ºC, céu pouco nublado e nem uma brisa!...


----------



## NfrG (22 Dez 2010 às 21:02)

Boa noite

Dia marcado, principalmente a partir do meio da tarde, por aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
Sigo, igualmente, com mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2010 às 21:33)

Tem chovido forte por aqui, tal como tá a ocorrer agora 

12,3ºC e 8,4 mm.


----------



## mortagua (22 Dez 2010 às 21:33)

de repente um aguaceiro moderado!


----------



## dASk (22 Dez 2010 às 21:43)

por aqui chove fraco! acumulado de hoje nos *49,2mm* intensidade do vento a subir..


----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2010 às 22:28)

Neste momento 11ºC e chuva fraca a moderada, mas à bocado choveu bastante forte.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2010 às 22:34)

Neste momento está a vir um aguaceiro bastante forte. Tenho 80% de humidade e 10,8ºC.
Edit: 1111 é um belo número de posts.


----------



## daniel1981 (22 Dez 2010 às 22:44)

Alguêm de perto da Merceana (Alenquer) que me possa dar dados do vento?


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

Aqui por Setúbal tem chovido fraco a moderado e a precipitação saltou para os actuais 15,2mm o vento esse tem estado a aumentar principalmente nos últimos minutos, a pressão está a subir rapidamente e é de 997,0hPa

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Nuno_1010 (22 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Por Peniche vento forte


----------



## manganao (22 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

miguel disse:


> Aqui por Setúbal tem chovido fraco a moderado e a precipitação saltou para os actuais 15,2mm o vento esse tem estado a aumentar principalmente nos últimos minutos, a pressão está a subir rapidamente e é de 997,0hPa
> 
> Em Tempo Real:
> http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10



aqui nas caldas tambem ta a aumentar o vento!!


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2010 às 23:04)

manganao disse:


> aqui nas caldas tambem ta a aumentar o vento!!



Aqui a pressão é de 997,3hpa segundo o GFS por volta da 1h a pressão estará nos 1000hpa ou perto disso altura em que o vento seria mais forte! veremos se assim é! Até agora ainda não tive mais de 37km/h


----------



## mortagua (22 Dez 2010 às 23:12)

bastante chuva moderada a forte por aqui  
Tendo acalmado agora, continua a chover fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2010 às 23:12)

Os aguaceiros vão-se sucedendo. *20,8mm* acumulados.

11,7ºC actuais.


----------



## Teles (22 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

Boas, por aqui levantou-se um forte vendaval , vento com rajadas de 30 a 50km/h, precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 12,5mm , temperatura actual de 10,5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Dez 2010 às 23:40)

Boa noite!
Dia animado com chuva, sol, vento, arco-íris....
De momento, chuvisca e estão 12.7ºC, 74%HR, 1000hpa, vento moderado com rajadas...

Extremos do dia:

12.2ºC
16.5ºC.
Precipitação: 14.4mm (dados do Lightning).


----------



## Teles (22 Dez 2010 às 23:46)

Por aqui o vento está brutal , teve uma rajada de 75km/h


----------



## NfrG (22 Dez 2010 às 23:59)

Céu encoberto, 12ºC e vento com rajadas bem fortes!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,0ºC

Mín - 11,1ºC

Precipitação - 9,8 mm


----------



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

Boa noite.
Por aqui o dia rendeu 10.6mm. Presentemente, o vento sopra moderado com tendência a  parecer aumentar.


----------



## mortagua (23 Dez 2010 às 00:15)

Vento começa a mostrar presença  
Rajadas moderadas a fortes!  
Temperatura nos 6ºC


----------



## Teles (23 Dez 2010 às 00:42)

Boas , umas fotos de ontem:


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2010 às 01:19)

Tudo calmo aqui com temperatura de 11,8ºC e vento moderado, a pressão é já de 1000hPa 

Estação em tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2010 às 01:26)

*Extremos de Anteontem:*







---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Temperatura estagnada nos 11,7ºC, com vento a soprar forte!


----------



## F_R (23 Dez 2010 às 01:56)

O vento já se faz notar.

Agora 9.5ºC e já caiu um pequeno aguaceiro

Por volta das 9 horas apareceu um nevoeiro cerrado, mas tão depressa apareceu como desapareceu


----------



## Kimico (23 Dez 2010 às 01:59)

O vento sopra bem forte la fora...
Faz hoje um ano a cobertura do meu terraço teve graves problemas... 

Medo...


----------



## Teles (23 Dez 2010 às 10:02)

Boas , por aqui vão caindo uns aguaceiros , segundo um colega hoje de manha a estrada estava branca, cheia de granizo a SE do concelho


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2010 às 10:37)

Extremos de ontem:
9,4ºC/15,5ºC.
Acaumulei ainda 10,3mm.
Atualmente 8,8ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## mortagua (23 Dez 2010 às 10:45)

Por aqui 8ºC   
Com alguns aguaceiros por vezes moderados.


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2010 às 10:56)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal o vento acabou por ser uma amostra do previsto a rajada máxima foi de 49,9km/h

Temperatura mínima 9,7ºC 

Precipitação esta madrugada de 0,6mm

Agora céu pouco nublado, temperatura de 13,2ºC, 57%Hr, 1011,4hPa e vento fraco

Ps: Vou a partir desta tarde postar no seguimento Sul (Grândola) para onde vou passar o Natal! Bom Natal a todos!


----------



## Rainy (23 Dez 2010 às 12:33)

Acabou de cair muito granizo e ficou bem frio.
Os carros ainda tem uma boa camada de gelo.

E é o meu ultimo post de 2010, por isso BOM NATAL branco e bom ANO NOVO


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2010 às 12:35)

Bom dia

Aqui a pouco caiu um aguaceiro que trazia umas pedritas de granizo


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2010 às 12:35)

Tem estado a chover forte e acumulado vai em 3.3mm.

Vento forte.


----------



## mortagua (23 Dez 2010 às 12:47)

hoje as células são mais negras que ontem e tem chovido mais!


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2010 às 12:59)

Os aguaceiros fracos vão-se sucedendo e o granizo também. 

11,0ºC, vento moderado a forte de NNO.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Dez 2010 às 13:13)

Boa tarde!
Esta noite fui acordado por um fortíssimo vendaval que ainda durou uma boa meia hora...
Já choveu, mas nada de especial, nem acumulei nada.
De momento, o sol vai brilhando entre as nuvens, estão 12.7ºC, 50%HR, 1013hpa, e vento moderado de W.


----------



## mortagua (23 Dez 2010 às 14:28)

Grande relâmpago e um grande estrondo, ate estremeceu!!!

enquanto deram trovoada não veio nada agora que já nao dao apareceu ^^


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2010 às 14:40)

acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco, fez com que a temperatura descesse dos 12,5ºC para os actuais 9,5ºC


----------



## mortagua (23 Dez 2010 às 14:46)

Trovão fertilíssimo! 








A preto a minha terra!
a vermelho a DE


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2010 às 14:46)

Por aqui pouco ou nada se passa, apenas vento forte de NW.

Estou com 11,6ºC e 0,6 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2010 às 15:13)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *9,3ºC*. Há pouco caiu algum granizo.

Sigo com 11,8ºC e vento moderado. Humidade nos 52%.


----------



## F_R (23 Dez 2010 às 17:55)

Dia com muito vento que o tornou algo desagradável.

Choveu muito pouco hoje

Agora 7.3ºC


----------



## Geiras (23 Dez 2010 às 18:18)

Boas

Céu limpo, vento fraco de N/NW e 10.3ºC

Humidade: 57%
WindChill:10ºC


----------



## Geiras (23 Dez 2010 às 18:53)

Boas.

Comprei a Auriol e até agora os valores parecem-me próximos da realidade.
Instalei o Anemómetro na chaminé, preso a um bloco de cimento e está a cerca de 1m da base. (o mastro é um pau redondo de madeira), por enquanto não posso fazer melhor.

Temperatura actual 9.6ºC
Humidade:  61%
Windchill: 9ºC
Vento fraco de N/NW


----------



## Reportorio (23 Dez 2010 às 19:25)

Miratejo segue com 9.8ºC,1014hPa


----------



## Geiras (23 Dez 2010 às 19:34)

Temperatura a descer bem, 8.4ºC
Vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Comprei a Auriol e até agora os valores parecem-me próximos da realidade.
> Instalei o Anemómetro na chaminé, preso a um bloco de cimento e está a cerca de 1m da base. (o mastro é um pau redondo de madeira), por enquanto não posso fazer melhor.
> ...



Só que existe um problema, pelo que tu me disseste, por vezes acendes a lareira e depois ? Lá vai a temperatura inflacionada.     

9.1ºC.


----------



## Geiras (23 Dez 2010 às 19:40)

andres disse:


> Só que existe um problema, pelo que tu me disseste, por vezes acendes a lareira e depois ? Lá vai a temperatura influacionada.



Tens razão, quando acender a lareira (o que não é habitual fazer) não reporto os dados no fórum 

 Digira-se à estação mais próxima 

Actual 8.3ºC

EDIT(19:44): 7.9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2010 às 19:52)

Hoje ainda acumulei 3,1mm. A máxima foi bastante baixa, de 11,6ºC. Atualmente estão 8,1ºC e céu nublado.



Trovoadapower disse:


> Tens razão, quando acender a lareira (o que não é habitual fazer) não reporto os dados no fórum
> 
> Digira-se à estação mais próxima
> 
> ...



Uma estação é capaz de ser de *digestão* difícil.


----------



## Geiras (23 Dez 2010 às 20:19)

N_Fig disse:


> Uma estação é capaz de ser de *digestão* difícil.





Peço desculpa 

EDIT: Dirija-se*



Temperatura actual 7.7ºC


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2010 às 20:59)

Atualmente 7,6ºC, céu a cmeçar a limpar e humidade de 76%.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2010 às 21:18)

Acumulei 3.3mm hoje e agora 7.4ºC.


----------



## meteo (23 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

Olha,olha frio em Oeiras! 


8,6ºC,boa descida na ultima hora..Vamos lá ver até onde vai...


----------



## Geiras (23 Dez 2010 às 21:33)

5.4ºC 

Inversão térmica?


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2010 às 21:37)

*7,8ºC* na actualidade, com vento nulo, e humidade nos 64%.

Máxima de *12,3ºC*.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2010 às 21:52)

Por aqui 4,8ºC, mal o céu começou a limpar a temperatura desceu a pique. Mas daqui a bocado levanta-se vento e sobe outra vez...


----------



## mortagua (23 Dez 2010 às 22:36)

N_Fig disse:


> Por aqui 4,8ºC, mal o céu começou a limpar a temperatura desceu a pique. Mas daqui a bocado levanta-se vento e sobe outra vez...



Eu não tenho termómetro mas se tu reportas esses dados, eu devo de estar nos 2 ou 3ºC se não for menos, pois mal se pode estar lá fora!


----------



## Pisfip (23 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

Boa noite colegas,
Aqui registo uma agradável temperatura de 4.6º
Vamos a ver se desce mais um pouco..


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2010 às 23:10)

*6,7ºC* por agora, com humidade nos 70%.


----------



## Teles (23 Dez 2010 às 23:28)

Boas , temperatura actual de 4,4ºC
O céu por aqui há momentos:


----------



## fsl (23 Dez 2010 às 23:36)

*Oeiras com TEMP  5ºs inferior à de ontem à mesma hora:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 23-12-10  23:24) 
Temperatura:  7.4°C  
Humidade: 80%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 4.2°C  
Vento: 3.2 km/hr NW 
Pressão: 1018.7 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 1.4 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 90.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  814.4mm 
Wind chill:  7.4°C  
Indíce THW:   7.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  7.3°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  7.3°C às  23:18  13.9°C às 11:50 
Humidade:  49%  às  11:05  83%  às   1:04 
Ponto de Orvalho:  2.2°C às  19:02  9.4°C às   0:00 
Pressão:  1000.1hPa  às   0:00  1018.9hPa  às  23:04 
Precipitação mais intensa:   4.2mm/hr  às  11:57 
Maior Rajada Vento:   54.7 km/hr  às   0:00 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  7.2°C às  23:05  
Maior Indíce Calor   13.3°C às  13:59 

*


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2010 às 23:43)

Sigo com 5.6ºC e vento fraco. Céu limpo.
*
Recordo que amanhã, Sábado e Domigo estarei a reportar de Évora, vou levar a minha outra estação + sensor. *


----------



## Geiras (23 Dez 2010 às 23:49)

Céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e *3.4ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Dez 2010 às 23:50)

Boa noite!
Vai arrefecendo bem... sigo com 8.3ºC, 60%HR, 1019hpa e céu limpo.
Dia de céu nublado com abertas e madrugada ventosa.

Extremos do dia:

8.2ºC
14ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2010 às 23:57)

*6,1ºC*, a descer ao ritmo de -0,7ºC/h.

Perspectiva geral da descida:


----------



## N_Fig (24 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:
2,2ºC/11,6ºC.
3,1mm acumulados.
Actualmente estão 2,4ºC.


----------



## Reportorio (24 Dez 2010 às 00:09)

Aqui pelo Miratcity continua também a descer está 7.4ºC, isto desce, mas aqui não muito, o people que está perto do mar para o frio não tem hipoteses.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Dez 2010 às 00:11)

Reportorio disse:


> Aqui pelo Miratcity continua também a descer está 7.4ºC, isto desce, mas aqui não muito, o people que está perto do mar para o frio não tem hipoteses.



No litoral a Sul de Peniche realmente as temperaturas são muito elevadas, mas acima de Peniche não são assim tão altas.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Dez 2010 às 00:16)

olá 

O dia apresentou-se em geral pouco nublado com ocasionais aguaceiros mas fracos; o que de modo algum esteve fraco foi o vento que predominando de NNW mostrou-se moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes, com o cair da noite o mesmo abrandou.
Parece que desde há pouco se tem verificado uma descida mais acentuada da temperatura a qual determinou a mínima do dia.
*
valores de 23 Dez*:
máx: 12.4ºC - 68% hr
mín: 6.7ºC - 38% hr

*actuais*: 5.7ºC - 67% hr


----------



## N_Fig (24 Dez 2010 às 00:29)

Maldito vento... A temperatura ora desce até perto dos 2ºC como até aos 6ºC... Atualmente 4,8ºC e vento moderado...


----------



## Profetaa (24 Dez 2010 às 00:36)

Vai descendo ligeiramente a temperatura....3.1º
Praticamente sem vento.


----------



## Geiras (24 Dez 2010 às 00:39)

O vento está nulo e por isso 3.0ºC


----------



## Geiras (24 Dez 2010 às 01:49)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de SW e 2.5ºC


----------



## meteo (24 Dez 2010 às 02:00)

Estão neste momento em Oeiras 6,3ºC com vento nulo..Que se mantenha sem vento para a temperatura continuar a descer


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Dez 2010 às 02:22)

A madrugada decorre com alguma estagnação da temperatura, pouco desceu mas a tendência está lá..., de qualquer forma torna-se um pouco irrelevante visto que o céu apresenta apenas nuvens altas e muito pouco densas permitindo uma boa observação da lua.

*actuais*: 5.1ºC - 71% hr


----------



## meteo (24 Dez 2010 às 02:28)

Neste momento Oeiras está nos *5,9ºC* 
Ontem á mesma hora estavam 12ºC.

Até amanhã


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2010 às 04:20)

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas.

Vento nulo e temperatura estagnada nos 5,5ºC.


----------



## Teles (24 Dez 2010 às 08:44)

Boas ,por aqui a temperatura mínima foi de 0.6ºC
Céu nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Dez 2010 às 09:08)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 1.3ºC, houve uma pequena geada.

Ontém a precipitação acumulada foi de 8mm.


----------



## raposo_744 (24 Dez 2010 às 09:23)

bom dia
Aqui por Alváres .céu limpo,vento nulo e gelo na horta!
Agora 1.2º


----------



## N_Fig (24 Dez 2010 às 12:46)

Boas,
A mínima aqui foi de -0,3ºC, mas ainda teria sido mais baixa se não tivesse havido vento.
Atualmente 8,6ºC, vento fraco a moderado, céu pouco nublado e humidade de 78%.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2010 às 12:53)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12,2ºC

Mín - 7,8ºC

Precipitação - 0,6 mm


----------



## amarusp (24 Dez 2010 às 13:27)

Lousã- ceu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, alguma neblina.


----------



## squidward (24 Dez 2010 às 13:31)

a mínima não foi alem dos 5.4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Dez 2010 às 14:43)

Boa tarde!
Mínima de 7.8ºC, logo á 1 da manhã, tendo depois estagnado.
De momento, céu encoberto, 12ºC, 45%HR, 1018hpa.

Feliz Natal a todos!!


----------



## Geiras (24 Dez 2010 às 15:11)

Boas.

Por aqui céu encoberto, vento fraco de SE e 12.0ºC depois da minima ter chegado aos 2.0ºC devido à inexistência do vento 
Humidade: 52%


----------



## Geiras (24 Dez 2010 às 15:47)

Vento fraco de E, 11.5ºC e 55%HR


----------



## F_R (24 Dez 2010 às 16:07)

Boas

Mínima de 1.9ºC

Agora 10.0ºC e céu nublado

Bom natal


----------



## mortagua (24 Dez 2010 às 16:09)

Pelo que uma tia minha disse, nevou em Figueiró dos vinhos com a mínima acumulação! 
Não tenho certezas pois não vi!  Diz que...


----------



## F_R (24 Dez 2010 às 16:33)

Vai descendo bem

Desde o meu último post desceu até aos 8.1ºC


----------



## joao henriques (24 Dez 2010 às 17:12)

mortagua disse:


> Pelo que uma tia minha disse, nevou em Figueiró dos vinhos com a mínima acumulação!
> Não tenho certezas pois não vi!  Diz que...
> para nao dizer impossivel,muito improvavel com as temperaturas no momento!tenham mais cuidado em postar coisas sem cabimento!


----------



## Geiras (24 Dez 2010 às 17:12)

Céu encoberto, já pingou mas sem acumulação e vento fraco.
Por agora 10.5ºC e 68%HR


----------



## dASk (24 Dez 2010 às 17:44)

começou agora a chover mais moderadamente, ja acumulou 0,2mm!


----------



## mortagua (24 Dez 2010 às 17:46)

joao henriques disse:


> mortagua disse:
> 
> 
> > Pelo que uma tia minha disse, nevou em Figueiró dos vinhos com a mínima acumulação!
> ...


----------



## Geiras (24 Dez 2010 às 18:41)

Boa noite

Tive alguns problemas com o pluviómetro e fiquei sem saber ao certo quantos mm acumulei, antes disso marcava 0.2mm devido a um aguaceiro fraco.

Por agora segue-se céu encoberto, vento fraco de E, 9.0ºC e 95%HR

Boas festas


----------



## dASk (24 Dez 2010 às 18:43)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Tive alguns problemas com o pluviómetro e fiquei sem saber ao certo quantos mm acumulei, antes disso marcava 0.2mm devido a um aguaceiro fraco.
> 
> ...



pela imagem de radar não deve fujir muito do registo daqui, sigo com 1,2mm 

BOAS FESTAS para todos!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Dez 2010 às 18:47)

Boa noite.

Em Mira-Sintra, temperatura máxima de *11,3ºC*.

Actuais 8,9ºC com 73% de humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

Aqui pouca coisa se passa, já pingou o que rendeu 0,6 mm.

Estou com 8,8ºC e vento fraco/nulo de NE.


----------



## Geiras (24 Dez 2010 às 19:59)

Boa noite

Por aqui a temperatura e a humidade mantêm-se estagnadas, 8.9ºC e 93%HR respectivamente.

Vento fraco de SE.

Boas festas


----------



## Gilmet (24 Dez 2010 às 23:10)

8,1ºC em Mira-Sintra, com aguma chuva fraca.

Um Feliz Natal para todos.


----------



## lismen (24 Dez 2010 às 23:34)

Boa noite alguém ja reparou na frente que esta no mar tem alguma actividade tem alguma probabilidade mesmo que remota de chegar a terra?

Dados actuais

Temperatura 8ºC
Humidade 93%
Vento 20 km/h ESE
Pressão 1015hpa

Bom natal


----------



## Geiras (25 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

Boa noite

A parte com actividade eléctrica desloca-se mais para sul.

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado com rajadas de SSE E 8.7ºc


----------



## Profetaa (25 Dez 2010 às 00:13)

Boa noite.
Santo e Feliz Natal a todos...!!!
Por cá a temperatura continua a subir com a aproximação da precipitação.
7.5º


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2010 às 00:28)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 11,1ºC

Mín - 6,1ºC

Precipitação - 1,6 mm


----------



## Geiras (25 Dez 2010 às 00:53)

Boa noite 

O dia de ontem acabou com uma minima de 8.6ºC e 1.2mm acumulados

Por agora segue-se 8.5ºC, 0.2mm acumulados e vento moderado de SE com uma rajada máxima de 33.1km/h

Boas festas!


----------



## kikofra (25 Dez 2010 às 01:28)

Vai chovendo!!! 

Feliz Natal para todos


----------



## Teles (25 Dez 2010 às 02:17)

Um Feliz Natal para todos
Por aqui vento moderado 4,5mm e 6.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2010 às 05:08)

Em Odivelas a noite de Natal segue com chuviscos.

5mm acumulados.

6ºC.


----------



## RMira (25 Dez 2010 às 11:24)

Bom dia e feliz Natal a todos,

Aqui em Setúbal tive uma mínima anormalmente baixa, tendo em conta que a estação do IM verificou cerca de 7ºC de mínima, eu tive 4,3ºC. Agora sigo com céu nublado e 9,6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Dez 2010 às 11:36)

Bom Dia.

Desde já desejo a todos um santo e feliz natal, por aqui toda a noite choveu e ainda continua mas agora é só chuviscos, está é muito frio, bom para estar em casa ao pé da lareira.


----------



## Reportorio (25 Dez 2010 às 11:54)

Miratcity segue com 8.6ºC e com uma pressão igual à do nivel do mar 1013 hPa


----------



## Teles (25 Dez 2010 às 11:59)

Boas, por aqui temperatura actual  de 5,9ºC , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 18,5mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2010 às 12:06)

De momento, 7,4 ºC e chuva fraca.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Dez 2010 às 12:36)

Extremos de ontem:
-0,3ºC/10,2ºC
Acumulei ainda 0,2mm.
Hoje a mínima foi de 5,4ºC e já acumulei 3,1mm. Atualmente está vento moderado, humidade de 79%, não e estão 9,6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2010 às 12:41)

Apenas 5,4ºC, vento moderado de NE e chuva fraca.

8mm acumulados.


----------



## NfrG (25 Dez 2010 às 12:55)

Boa tarde

Sigo com céu muito nublado e 8ºC.

E desejo a todos um Feliz Natal!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2010 às 13:08)

Está fresquinho e vai chovendo, 4,6 mm até ao momento.

6,4ºC e chill nos 2ºC, vento moderado a forte de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Dez 2010 às 13:35)

Que dia de Natal fantástico!

Mira-Sintra segue com *6,9ºC*, estando a temperatura estagnada desde as 2h.

4,1mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2010 às 14:42)

A chuva continua a cair, a um ritmo de 0,8 mm/h.

Temperatura nos 7,6 ºC, vento moderado de NNE e 18,0 mm acumulados.


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Dez 2010 às 14:49)

Dia de Natal perfeito! 

A temperatura segue nos 9ºC após uma mínima de *8,6ºC*, vento nulo e 1015 hPa.

Vai chuviscando com céu encoberto e espírito Natalício pelo ar! 

Desejo a todos um grande e maravilhoso dia de Natal, um dia em que os problemas não existem e só temos que aproveitar o bem-estar!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Dez 2010 às 14:53)

Por Alfragide, *6,1ºC* neste momento, e em descida.

Por Mira-Sintra, *7,0ºC*, estáveis.

Vai chuviscando.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Dez 2010 às 15:21)

por aqui muito fresquinho e 8.9mm acumulados


----------



## Geiras (25 Dez 2010 às 15:36)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 8.0ºC e uma máxima de 9.0ºC e 3.5mm acumulados.

Por agora segue-se céu encoberto, chuvisca, vento fraco de ENE e 8.4ºC

Bom Natal para todos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2010 às 15:49)

Ainda 7,7 ºC e 18,8 mm acumulados, com o céu encoberto.


----------



## Geiras (25 Dez 2010 às 16:50)

Boas

Acabo de atingir a nova mínima do dia, 7.7ºC (e não deve ficar por aqui)

Por agora segue-se céu encoberto com vento fraco a moderado de NE


----------



## Gilmet (25 Dez 2010 às 18:24)

*5,8ºC* em Alfragide e *6,7ºC* em Mira-Sintra, na actualidade.


----------



## Geiras (25 Dez 2010 às 18:40)

Boa noite

Nova mínima do dia, 7.5ºC


----------



## N_Fig (25 Dez 2010 às 18:48)

A máxima do dia foi de 12,4ºC. Já não chove desde madrugada/manhã, apesar de o céu ter estado sempre muito nublado. Atualmente estão 7,6ºC, vento nulo e humidade de 80%.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Dez 2010 às 18:49)

Boa tarde e bom dia de Natal!
Que dia fresco e cinzentão...
Máxima de 9.3ºC apenas e à meia noite e picos...
De momento, sigo com 7.8ºC com 5mm acumulados.


----------



## rafaeljona (25 Dez 2010 às 18:49)

Bom natal a todos

Hoje tive uma max de *7ºC*
Actual mente estão* 5,5ºC* 
Tive uma acumulação de 5 mm
Esta noite fui acordado por uma rajada forte que me deitou os vasos da rua ao chão.


----------



## fsl (25 Dez 2010 às 19:33)

*Perfeito dia de Inverno, mantendo ao longo do dia TEMP ao redor de 8 graus!...


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 25-12-10  19:24) 
Temperatura:  7.8°C  
Humidade: 92%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 6.6°C  
Vento: 3.2 km/hr NE 
Pressão: 1018.3 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 5.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 97.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  821.2mm 
Wind chill:  6.4°C  
Indíce THW:   6.5°C  
Indíce Calor:  7.9°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  7.7°C às   4:58  9.1°C às  0:00 
Humidade:  90%  às   0:00  94%  às   4:25 
Ponto de Orvalho:  6.7°C às   3:09  7.8°C às   0:00 
Pressão:  1011.6hPa  às   5:45  1018.3hPa  às  19:23 
Precipitação mais intensa:   5.6mm/hr  às   0:11 
Maior Rajada Vento:   45.1 km/hr  às  13:21 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  3.9°C às  11:24  
Maior Indíce Calor   9.4°C às   0:00 


*


----------



## mynd (25 Dez 2010 às 19:57)

Bom Natal

Tal como já tinha dito comprei a minha primeira estação Ea2 Labs Slim BL508.

Como vim passar esta quadra a Coimbra, a estação veio de Lisboa comigo.
Contin a a ter problemas com a pressão. Segundo o GPS Altitude 160m, Lousã. 

Andei no forum a ver oque dizem sobre as pressões, mas acreditem ainda não percebo qual devo por quando o livro de instruções diz que a ABS é a lida pelo aparelho, então para que importa a Relativa??


Neste momento o 993Mb (ABS) e 1015 (REL) Temp. 5,4ºC Humidade 86% Céu Limpo


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2010 às 21:20)

Dia de Natal completamente cinzento e frio.
A máxima hoje em Odivelas foi de 7,8ºC logo ao inicio do dia. 

Durante a manhã e a tarde a temperatura andou sempre na casa dos 5 e 6ºC.

A mínima foi de 5,4ºC.

Agora sigo com 6,4ºC.

10mm acumulados.


----------



## gaviaoreal (25 Dez 2010 às 21:29)

mynd disse:


> Bom Natal
> 
> Tal como já tinha dito comprei a minha primeira estação Ea2 Labs Slim BL508.
> 
> ...



A humidade relativa vai servir para analisares o grau de saturação da atmosfera. O seu valor é dado em percentagem e poderás verificar com mais facilidade se poderá haver lugar a diversos fenómenos de condensação ou se haverá uma maior ou menor probabilidade de ocorrência de meteoros (chuva, neve ou granizo).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

Boa Noite

A precipitação acumulada de hoje por aqui foi de 8,9mm.


----------



## Vânia_Geo (25 Dez 2010 às 23:00)

Olá, 

Queria pedir-vos um favor: passem no tópico "Comunidade MeteoPT" e votem na minha árvore de Natal ecológica clicando na última estrelinha do voto (após registo no site). É por uma boa causa! 

*http://natalamarelo.simenoamarelo.pt/679/escola-secundaria-d-luisa-de-gusmao.htm *

Obrigada a todos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

Máxima de 8,9 ºC às 0h.

Durante toda a tarde não se ultrapassou a casa dos 7 ºC.


----------



## Geiras (25 Dez 2010 às 23:59)

Boas

Extremos de ontem:

Temperaturas:
Max. 9.0ºC
Min.  5.1ºC (23:58)

Precipitação acumulada 4.0mm 

Condições actuais:

Céu limpo, vento fraco de E e *5.1ºC*

PS: Peço desculpa por ter postado 1 minuto antes


----------



## Geiras (26 Dez 2010 às 00:43)

Despeço-me com 4.6ºC e vento nulo/fraco de E/ENE.

Boa noite.


----------



## Teles (26 Dez 2010 às 01:42)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de 0,0ºC


----------



## kikofra (26 Dez 2010 às 02:01)

Estao cerca de 1,5cº mais de 2cº abaixo da previsão do IM


----------



## thunderboy (26 Dez 2010 às 09:27)

Bom dia.
Mínima de -0.6ºC por aqui, muito abaixo do que esperava. Por enquanto, situa-se nos 1.4ºC e em ligeira subida.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2010 às 10:39)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *3,7ºC*. (rogaram-me alguma praga  )

De momento, 6,4ºC em rápida subida, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Humidade nos 57% e pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Dez 2010 às 10:42)

Por Tomar até ao momento, os extremos foram


5.3 ºC (10:41)
-2.4 ºC (08:16)


----------



## mynd (26 Dez 2010 às 12:34)

Bom dia.

Lousã

Mínima de -0.3ºC .Neste momento 10.1ºC e 49% Humidade.
A pressão tenho ando por aqui no forum a ver se entendo

REL 1019 e a ABS 997 , outra coisa que não funciona é o relogio DSF não deve haver sinal


----------



## HotSpot (26 Dez 2010 às 13:28)

Por cá mínima de *1,4ºC*.

Agora está um lindo dia de sol com 11ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2010 às 13:32)

O dia segue fresco, com *9,1ºC* neste momento, e humidade nos 56%.


----------



## rafaeljona (26 Dez 2010 às 14:28)

Mínima de 1ºC(muito abaixo do que esperava)
Actualmente estão 7,5ºC(bem frescote)
Lindo dia de Sol, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## mynd (26 Dez 2010 às 15:42)

*Meterologia para totós*

Boa Tarde

Aproveitando estes dias de mini férias aqui na Lousã. Tenho dado a volta ao forum, e reparei que fazia falta o seguinte *meterologia para totós* que é o meu caso

- Ainda não sei onde por a pressão REL se vejo no IM de coimbra se devo fazer as contas com a altitude. Quais os efeitos da pressão uma vez que esta sempre a variar o valor da ABS.

- Os livro que vi e os termos que aqui os mestres para um "totó" é complicado.

Iniciei me nestas coisas faz uma semana, mas faz tempo que passava por aqui para ver as vossas informações. 

Hoje já posso ir dando os dados da minha "estação" sem perceber bem algumas coisas . Cá vai:


Lousã : 9ºc , Humidade 54% , Pressão 1018 REL e 996 ABS.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2010 às 16:08)

Temperatura máxima de *9,9ºC*, abaixo dos 10ºC, tal como ontem (*8,1ºC*).

De momento sigo com 8,7ºC, em descida, e céu muito nublado por Cirrostratus.

Humidade nos 64% e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Dez 2010 às 16:25)

De volta a casa 

Aqui a Atalaia teve uma mínima hoje de *1.6ºC !*

Sigo com 10.7ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Dez 2010 às 16:45)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos *3ºC*, mas mesmo assim já abaixo do que esperava.

Sigo com 10ºC, 1020 hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Dez 2010 às 17:06)

Extremos de ontem:
3,8ºC/12,4ºC.
Acumulei ainda 3,1mm.
Hoje a mínima foi de 0,6ºC e atualmente estão 9,2ºC com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (26 Dez 2010 às 17:45)

Boas

Mínima de 1.0ºC
Máxima de 8.7ºC

Agora 6.0ºC


----------



## Geiras (26 Dez 2010 às 17:50)

Boas

Mínima de *0.5ºC* nunca esperando tal valor (o IM previa 3ºC) e máxima a ficar-se pelos 12ºC

Agora vento nulo, céu pouco nublado, 93%HR e 6.5ºC a descer significativamente.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2010 às 17:55)

olá e continuação de Boas-Festas a todos! 

Alguma ausência, mas observando dentro do possível o desenrolar das condições com registos em dia destes dias bem marcados pela invernia instalada.

Face ao dia cinzento e frio de ontem, algum sol durante o dia de hoje mas com mínimas até ao momento bem lá no fundo.
Por enquanto o céu está limpo e o vento apresenta-se fraco e já bem fresco vindo de NNE.

Temperatura mínima até agora nos *2.8ºC* e uma máxima que não ultrapassou os *9.8ºC*.

*actuais*: 7.8ºC - 60% hr


----------



## fsl (26 Dez 2010 às 18:21)

*Em Oeiras hoje esteve um belo dia de Sol, quase primaveril, mas com TEMP "fresca"...

Condições actuais (actualizado a 26-12-10  18:09) 
Temperatura:  8.6°C  
Humidade: 72%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 3.8°C  
Vento: 3.2 km/hr NNE 
Pressão: 1020.2 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 97.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  821.2mm 
Wind chill:  8.6°C  
Indíce THW:   8.4°C  
Indíce Calor:  8.4°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  4.3°C às   8:07  12.1°C às 14:43 
Humidade:  60%  às  14:45  83%  às   0:00 
Ponto de Orvalho:  0.0°C às   7:39  5.6°C às  14:22 
Pressão:  1019.2hPa  às   1:31  1022.6hPa  às  10:43 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   25.7 km/hr  às   3:51 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  2.2°C às   6:44  
Maior Indíce Calor   11.7°C às  14:40 

*


----------



## HotSpot (26 Dez 2010 às 19:05)

Que frio, apenas 5,1ºC mas durante a noite deve estagnar e depois começar a subir.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2010 às 19:14)

Até que estagne vai descendo e vai agora nos *6.7ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (26 Dez 2010 às 19:20)

Boas

Se o vento não levantar, por este caminho vou chegar a temperaturas negativas 

Sigo já com 4.5ºC e vento nulo


----------



## N_Fig (26 Dez 2010 às 19:21)

A máxima foi de 10,8ºC. Atualmente estão 5,4ºC, vento nulo e humidade de 72%.


----------



## thunderboy (26 Dez 2010 às 19:46)

Boa noite.
Actualmente a temperatura encontra-se nos 2.6ºC e o vento é nulo. Vamos ver até quando desde...


----------



## F_R (26 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

Neste momento vai descendo

4.8ºC


----------



## rafaeljona (26 Dez 2010 às 20:08)

Temperatura em queda fraca 4,5ºC
A temperatura máxima n ac«scebdeu mais dos 9ºC.
Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, mas muito Sol.
Dia bstante fresquinho.


----------



## Geiras (26 Dez 2010 às 20:27)

rafaeljona disse:


> A temperatura máxima n *ac«scebdeu * mais dos 9ºC.




_________________________________________________

3.6ºC e vento nulo!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Dez 2010 às 20:42)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 7,8ºC

Mín - 6,1ºC

Precipitação - 2,2 mm


----------



## lsalvador (26 Dez 2010 às 21:11)

Neste momento estão -0.2º


----------



## Geiras (26 Dez 2010 às 21:55)

Boas

Temperatura num sobe e desce, neste momento encontra-se nos* 3.7ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Dez 2010 às 21:57)

Por aqui segundo a minha estação do lidl estão -0,3ºC, o vento é nulo e a Humidade está nos 99% e a pressão é de 1018hpa mas tenho um termómetro que está mais ao pe do chão que mede 1,3ºC.


----------



## Geiras (26 Dez 2010 às 22:29)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui segundo a minha estação do lidl estão -0,3ºC, o vento é nulo e a Humidade está nos 99% e a pressão é de 1018hpa mas tenho um termómetro que está mais ao pe do chão que mede 1,3ºC.



Boas

A minha Auriol também está com a humidade nos 99% , o meu termómetro de mercúrio (encostado à parede) também costuma dar 1ºC a mais que o da estação. 
A mínima desta madrugada foi de 0.5ºC 

Por agora estão 4.3ºC onde já esteve há pouco nos 3.2ºC (Auriol).

Outra coisa, não consigo calibrar a pressão. Ela está sempre a descalibrar


----------



## F_R (26 Dez 2010 às 22:29)

Boas

Neste momento 3.9ºC, a temperatura subiu um pouco nos últimos minutos


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

Sigo com 7,4ºC, depois de ter tido 6,7ºC. Já está a entrar a nebulosidade baixa.

O vento sopra mais forte. A sensação de frio é mais intensa.


----------



## Geiras (26 Dez 2010 às 23:23)

A temperatura já teve nos 3.2ºC e agora, devido à nebulosidade baixa/média já vai em 5.3ºC.

Vento nulo mas de quadrante N.


----------



## PDias (26 Dez 2010 às 23:39)

Boa noite,

por aqui estão 1,2ºC mas já teve nos 0,9ºC com vento fraco ou nulo de N.

A miníma foi de -0,3ºC (07.29H).
A máxima foi de 12,2ºC (12.24H).


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2010 às 00:43)

*Extremos de Anteontem:*







---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Neste momento, 8,2ºC, em subida. Está calor, comparando com as temperaturas médias os últimos dias.


----------



## Geiras (27 Dez 2010 às 00:56)

Boas

O vento começa a levantar comparando há pouco, rajada máxima de 2.9km de quadrante NE.

Temperatura subiu significativamente estando agora nos *5.8ºC*, tendo já estado nos 6.0ºC


----------



## manganao (27 Dez 2010 às 00:57)

tive a ver as previsoes estao a dar chuva para amanha, confirma-se?? alguem ja sabe dixer se chove na passagem de ano em lisboa?? queria ir ver os xutos!!


----------



## thunderboy (27 Dez 2010 às 01:21)

Por aqui segue nos -0.1ºC após ter descido aos -0.2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (27 Dez 2010 às 01:26)

manganao disse:


> tive a ver as previsoes estao a dar chuva para amanha, confirma-se?? alguem ja sabe dixer se chove na passagem de ano em lisboa?? queria ir ver os xutos!!



Boa noite caro *manganao*

Para o final do dia de amanha (hoje) teremos chuva, que se estenderá até Quinta-Feira. 
Segundo as previsões, na passagem de ano não chove significativamente. 
______________________
Condições actuais

Temp: 5.9ºC
Humid: 95%hr
Vento fraco de NE e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Dez 2010 às 09:54)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste mometo o céu está muito nublado, o vento é nulo, a temperatura está nos 7,6ºC, HR de 85% e pressão de 1016hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Dez 2010 às 10:41)

A rajada Máxima até agora foi de 3,6km/h.


----------



## mortagua (27 Dez 2010 às 11:03)

Por aqui está vento de moderado a forte!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2010 às 11:14)

Bom dia.

Por aqui não está vento nenhum, o céu encontra-se encoberto, e a temperatura vai subindo lentamente. 9,0ºC por agora.

A mínima foi de *6,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 84% e pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Dez 2010 às 11:44)

Nova rajada de 6,5km/h.


----------



## rafaeljona (27 Dez 2010 às 12:09)

Por aqui vento nulo.
Temperatura nos 7ºC, já estando nos 3ºC no princípio da noite.
Céu muito nublado, mas sem sinal de chuva.
Temperatura a subir com a nebulosidade.


----------



## rafaeljona (27 Dez 2010 às 12:11)

Amanhã dá trovoada para a zona de Lisboa??
Pelo IM sim, mas nunca fiando.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2010 às 12:59)

Sigo com 9,2ºC, estáveis.

Encontro-me há 68h com valores de temperatura < ou = a 9,9ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Dez 2010 às 13:01)

Bom dia.
Muitas nuvens e temperatura actual de 6.9ºC após uma mínima de -0.2ºC por volta das 2h.


----------



## raposo_744 (27 Dez 2010 às 13:11)

muitas nuvens por aqui

temperatura actual 6.8º

(Alváres-Góis)


----------



## N_Fig (27 Dez 2010 às 13:12)

Aqui a mínima foi de 3,4ºC. Atualmente céu muito nublado, vento moderado e 19,4ºC.
Edit: 9,4ºC


----------



## Aspvl (27 Dez 2010 às 13:15)

Marinha Grande: 8ºC


----------



## F_R (27 Dez 2010 às 13:45)

Depois de uma mínima de 1.9ºC

Ainda não passou dos 5.5ºC


----------



## rafaeljona (27 Dez 2010 às 13:57)

Começa a chover fraco neste momento.
Ainda não acumulei nada.
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
Temperatura nos 7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2010 às 14:05)

manganao disse:


> tive a ver as previsoes estao a dar chuva para amanha, confirma-se?? alguem ja sabe dixer se chove na passagem de ano em lisboa?? queria ir ver os xutos!!



Caro manganao..

Na passagem de ano em Lisboa, deverá chover razoavelmente durante o dia, mas a partir do final da tarde a chuva não pará, mas vai cair de uma forma mais fraca.

Enquanto a hoje, sim, deverá chover durante o resto do dia.

-------------

Mínima de 3.4ºC, sigo com 11.9ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Dez 2010 às 14:33)

andres disse:


> Caro manganao..
> 
> Na passagem de ano em Lisboa, deverá chover razoavelmente durante o dia, mas a partir do final da tarde a chuva não pará, mas vai cair de uma forma mais fraca.
> 
> Enquanto a hoje, sim, deverá chover durante o resto do dia.



Antes de mais ainda é cedo para fazer uma previsão fiável de como será a passagem de ano, até às 102h muita coisa pode mudar..

A mínima por aqui foi de _apenas_ *5ºC*

Sigo actualmente com 11,3ºC, vento nulo, céu encoberto e 1017 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2010 às 14:34)

JFPT disse:


> Antes de mais ainda é cedo para fazer uma previsão fiável de como será a passagem de ano, até às 102h muita coisa pode mudar..
> 
> A mínima por aqui foi de _apenas_ *5ºC*
> 
> Sigo actualmente com 11,3ºC., vento nulo, céu encoberto e 1017 hPa.



Exacto, também me esqueci de o referir 

11.9ºC.


----------



## F_R (27 Dez 2010 às 14:46)

A  temperatura continua a aumentar

Agora 6.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2010 às 14:57)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 8,9ºC

Mín - 4,4ºC


----------



## rafaeljona (27 Dez 2010 às 15:15)

Já acumulei 5 mm.
Agora não chove, mas ás uns minutos choveu moderado(pouco tempo).
7,5ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Dez 2010 às 15:44)

Boa tarde por aqui neste momento estão 12,1ºC, o vento sopra muito fraco, a pressão está nos 1016hpa, a rajáda máxima até agora é de 13,7km/h, o céu continua muito nublado.


----------



## jorge1990 (27 Dez 2010 às 16:56)

Boas tardes!

Espero que tenham todos passado um optimo Natal e tenham tido muitas prendas.
Eu recebi algumas, mas comprei uma mais antecipada: uma estaçao meteorologica. Uma "prenda" que a muito gostava de ter e finalmente consegui comprar.
É uma Ea2 Labs Slim BL508. É muito gira. Mas so ontem e que a pus a funcionar. Como nao passei o Natal cá, a estaçao nao foi comigo de viagem.
A partir de hoje, vou debitar os dados dela aqui.

Temperatura: 11,5ºC    Humidade: 83%         Pressão: 1020 hPa

OBSERVAÇÃO: Como eu moro perto da estaçao meteorologica de Corroios, de minha casa consigo vê-la, os dados que eu registar aqui *são exclusivamente *da minha estação, *não* da estaçao meteorologica oficial de Corroios.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Dez 2010 às 17:07)

olá 

A madrugada ainda reservou um valor interessante de temperatura mínima antes da ligeira subida mais notada ao início da manhã, o dia tem-se mostrado cinzento, vento fraco de momento a deslocar-se de Este e penso que até agora sem precipitação.

*valores de ontem*:
máx: 9.8ºC - 69% hr
mín: 2.8ºC - 55% hr

*actuais*: 9.8ºC - 70% hr


----------



## Geiras (27 Dez 2010 às 17:39)

Boas.

Mínima de 5.7ºC
Máxima de 12.6ºC

Por agora segue-se céu encoberto, *12.5ºC* e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2010 às 17:46)

Boas

Aqui em Setúbal a precipitação nos dias 24 e 25 foi a seguinte!
Dia 24: 1,6mm
Dia 25: 7,4mm

No dia 25 tive a máxima mais baixa do mês com 9,1ºC

Hoje:

Mínima:6,7ºC
Máxima:12,8ºC até agora

rajada máxima 29km/h até agora

Agora céu nublado e 12,7ºC, 66%Hr, 1018,6hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2010 às 18:11)

Está um _calorão_ , 10,6ºC, máxima do dia até agora.

Foram 71, as horas nas quais a temperatura esteve constantemente abaixo dos 10,0ºC.


Humidade nos 78% e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## F_R (27 Dez 2010 às 18:11)

Boas

Por cá a chuva também já apareceu, mas foi só praticamente para molhar o chão. Acumulou 0.2mm

Agora estão 6.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Dez 2010 às 18:20)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 13.3ºC

T.Minima: 1.1ºC

HR.Máxima: 80%

HR.Minima: 63%

Rajáda Máxima: 13.7km/h.

Por agora estão 10,7ºC e humidade de 79% e o céu está muito nublado, ainda não choveu.


----------



## jorge1990 (27 Dez 2010 às 20:47)

Boas 

Por aqui,
Temperatura: 11.9ºC    
Humidade: 80%   
Pressão: 1020 hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Dez 2010 às 21:06)

jorge1990 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por aqui,
> Temperatura: 11.9ºC
> ...



Boa noite!
Valores praticamente idênticos para mim, não fossemos nós vizinhos...
Sigo com 11.8ºC, 82%HR, 1020hpa, céu muito nublado, vento fraco ou nulo.
Dia cinzento e frio, com a máxima do dia a ser a temperatura actual, e a mínima de 6.7ºC.


----------



## NfrG (27 Dez 2010 às 21:08)

Boa noite

Sigo com céu muito nublado e 9,7ºC.
Dia cinzento.


----------



## Geiras (27 Dez 2010 às 23:52)

Boas

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de SE e 91%HR
Pressão atmosférica: 1019hPa

Mínima de 8.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2010 às 00:20)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 10,6ºC

Mín - 5,8ºC


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2010 às 00:58)

Boas

Despeço-me com 11.9ºC e vento fraco de SE


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2010 às 01:35)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Por agora, 10,5ºC.


----------



## fsl (28 Dez 2010 às 09:58)

Interessante a subida da TEMP nas últimas 24 horas:


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2010 às 10:11)

jorge1990 disse:


> OBSERVAÇÃO: Como eu moro perto da estaçao meteorologica de Corroios, de minha casa consigo vê-la, os dados que eu registar aqui *são exclusivamente *da minha estação, *não* da estaçao meteorologica oficial de Corroios.



Bom dia, Jorge1990. É bom saber que tenho mais um "vizinho" e ainda por cima aqui perto da estação de Corroios.  

Contamos com os seus dados, é sempre interessante comparar dados entre duas estações que ficam perto uma da outra.

Por Setúbal, céu muito nublado com algumas abertas. Veremos que festa vamos ter até Sexta-feira...


----------



## rafaeljona (28 Dez 2010 às 10:22)

Aqui céu muito nublado.
Chuva fraca e 4 mm de acumulação.
Temperatura de 11ºC.


----------



## mynd (28 Dez 2010 às 11:30)

Bom Dia

Hoje finalmente a minha estação apanhou sinal DCF  mas a hora esta errada  tem a hora de verão  
Alguem sabe se é normal??

Jorge1990 temos uma estação igual, a minha tem duas semanas ainda tenho  muitas duvidas.

*Local Actual  Lousã * ---- Estado: Muito nublado    
Temperatura:13,7ºC ----Pressão ABS: 991mb ---- Humidade: 94%Temp


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2010 às 11:44)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima altíssima, com *10,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,7ºC, e o Sol vai brilhando, depois de a precipitação ter decidido ir almoçar fora.







0,0mm acumulados desde as 00h.


----------



## NfrG (28 Dez 2010 às 12:04)

Boa tarde

Sigo com céu encoberto e 14ºC.


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Dez 2010 às 14:20)

Boa tarde a todos!

Neste momento:

Temperatura: 17ºC (hoje o dia está mais quente que ontem)
Humidade Relativa: 78%
Pressão: 1013 hPa (a descer)


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2010 às 14:37)

A Europa enterrada em neve e gelo e eu com 15,2ºC 

Vento moderado de Este.


----------



## meteo (28 Dez 2010 às 14:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> A Europa enterrada em neve e gelo e eu com 15,2ºC
> 
> Vento moderado de Este.



E Oeiras com *16,8ºC*  

E agora com sol a dar o ar de sua graça,um dia de Primavera quase.


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (28 Dez 2010 às 15:18)

Boa Tarde a Todos!
Neste momento Ribeira de Pedrulhos concelho de Torres Vedras com vento fraco a moderado de leste com nuvens altas a sudeste e formação de nublesidade intensa a oeste.
Sol so iluminou de manha e agora ta a ficar tapado com as tais nuvens vindas de oeste.


----------



## fsl (28 Dez 2010 às 15:22)

*Oeiras atingiu hoje uma TEMP max de 17.4ºs...!

Condições actuais (actualizado a 28-12-10  15:09) 
Temperatura:  16.6°C  
Humidade: 80%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.1°C  
Vento: 11.3 km/hr ESE 
Pressão: 1012.1 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 97.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  821.2mm 
Wind chill:  16.6°C  
Indíce THW:   16.7°C  
Indíce Calor:  16.7°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  11.7°C às   4:50  17.4°C às 14:45 
Humidade:  78%  às  14:44  92%  às   2:26 
Ponto de Orvalho:  10.0°C às   0:00  13.9°C às  14:14 
Pressão:  1011.9hPa  às  14:14  1018.2hPa  às   0:00 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   29.0 km/hr  às  12:53 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  11.1°C às   5:33  
Maior Indíce Calor   17.2°C às  14:39 


*


----------



## NfrG (28 Dez 2010 às 15:41)

Sigo com céu nublado por nuvens altas, com o sol a querer espreitar e 16ºC.
Parece que para os próximos dias vamos ter alguma animação.


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (28 Dez 2010 às 16:24)

Neste momento sigo com cumulos nimbos a norte e nuvens altas com direcção de oeste a leste.
Tempo escuro a norte  e a sul com algumas abertas.
Temperatura neste momento 16ºC.


----------



## F_R (28 Dez 2010 às 17:27)

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima 7.9ºC
Máxima 12.2ºC

Agora 10.7ºC


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (28 Dez 2010 às 18:20)

Posto aqui uma fotos tiradas à bocado.

Imagens tiradas a sul:











Imagens tiradas a norte:













Como podem reparar há neblusidade a norte e a sul boas abertas.
Foi assim o dia por aqui hoje mais ou menos como na foto.
Segundo as previsões do meteo parece que vamos ter festa para os proximos dias


----------



## rafaeljona (28 Dez 2010 às 20:15)

Miguel Ferreira disse:


> Posto aqui uma fotos tiradas à bocado.
> 
> Imagens tiradas a sul:
> 
> ...


Olá Miguel, tb sou de Torres Vedras. Já vi que és meu vizinho.
Bem vindo ao forum
Confirmo tudo e só acrescentar que aqui choveu fraco de manhã.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Dez 2010 às 20:15)

Boa noite!

Depois de uns dias pelo frio Interior Norte e Centro volto agora ao quente Litoral Centro. 

Sigo com 14.0ºC (ontem a esta hora tinha 3º)


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Dez 2010 às 20:50)

Boas noites!

Neste momento:

Temperatura: 15.7ºC
Humidade Relativa: 82%
Pressão: 1010 hPa (estável)
O céu apresenta-se nublado ou muito nublado


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2010 às 20:55)

Máxima de *15,4ºC*.

Por agora, 14,4ºC, humidade nos 85% e pressão a 1011 hPa.

O céu encontra-se encoberto. Ainda não vi uma gota...


----------



## mynd (28 Dez 2010 às 21:05)

Neste Momento

Local Actual   Lousã ---- Estado: Pouco nublado 
Temperatura:13,4ºC ----Pressão REL: 1011mb ---- Humidade: 69%


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2010 às 21:14)

Boas

Depois de uma mínima de 11.9ºC, encontro-me agora com a máxima do dia, *16.0ºC* e a subir 

Vento moderado de SSE, com rajada actual de 20.2km/h (rajada máxima hoje de 31.0km/h) e 78/HR
Pressão calibrada e encontra-se nos 1012hPa.

EDIT: *16.2ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Dez 2010 às 21:29)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 18,5ºC

T.Minima: 9,3ºC

HR.Máxima: 99%

H.R.Minima: 59%

Rajáda Máxima: 20,2Km/h

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 14,1ºC
HR: 78%
Vento: 4.1hm/h de SE
Pressão: 1012mb
Céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Dez 2010 às 22:29)

Boa noite!
Hoje foi um dia com temperaturas mais dentro da média, nesta zona...
Céu predominantemente encoberto, e vento fraco.
Sigo, de momento, com 17.3ºC, 64%HR, 1013hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.1ºC
17.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2010 às 22:37)

A temperatura tem estado a subir devido à rotação do vento pra sul/sudeste 

16,8ºC e 1011,2hpa.


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2010 às 22:43)

Boas.

Noite quente esta, temperatura nos *16.2ºC*, tendo já estado nos 16.3ºC (nova máxima do dia).

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de SSE, 76%HR e pressão nos 1012hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Dez 2010 às 22:55)

Extremos de hoje:
15,9ºC/9,2ºC.
Acumulei ainda 2mm. Atualmente céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 14,5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

Avistam-se alguns _flashes_ na faixa Oeste.








Sigo com 16,3ºC, após uma rápida subida, a partir dos 14ºC.

Humidade nos 76%.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2010 às 23:11)

Lindo (última meia hora)  






iMapWeather


----------



## F_R (28 Dez 2010 às 23:16)

Neste momento 10.4ºC

Vamos ver o que esta noite nos trás


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2010 às 23:19)

Boa noite 

A temperatura já chegou aos 16.5ºC há pouco, está a descer neste momento e encontra-se nos 16.2ºC

Vento em geral fraco com rajadas de SSE.

A pressão desceu para os 1011hPa.

Que venha a trovoada


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2010 às 23:42)

Sat24.com


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Dez 2010 às 23:48)

Boas 







Tá má perto soce (língua tradicional de Sesimbra) quer  dizer que está mais perto amigos 

O vento também está mais forte.

Abraços


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Dez 2010 às 23:50)

Máxima de *17ºC*, um dia claramente "quente" para esta altura do ano.

A temperatura encontra-se agora nos 14ºC, o céu esteve o dia todo encoberto, mas sem cair uma pinga, o vento foi inexistente.

Interessante o fluxo de Sul, está a alimentar bem esta frente, pode ser que seja desta que temos boas trovoadas aqui, pena que ainda não tenho máquina e a estação ainda não está montada.. São algumas das  boas notícias já para o inicio do ano!


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2010 às 23:53)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por cá também se usa essa lingue, soce 

13.4ºC e vento moderado.

Venham as trovoada.


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2010 às 23:54)

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 11.9ºC
Máxima: 16.5ºC

*
Condições actuais:*

Temperatura: 16.2ºC
Humidade: 75%
Vento: Moderado de SSE
Pressão 1011hPa (a descer)


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Dez 2010 às 23:58)

olá

Dia mais ameno, cinzento e com alguma precipitação em forma de chuviscos pelo início da manhã. Vento em geral fraco predominando de SE.
*
valores de 28 Dez*:
máx: 16.0ºC - 80%hr
mín: 11.6ºC - 67%hr

*actuais*: 14.4ºC - 70%hr


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,8ºC

Mín - 9,9ºC


----------



## Teles (29 Dez 2010 às 00:13)

Boas , a Oeste já se vêem alguns flashes


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2010 às 00:20)

Boas
Pela Louriceira estão 14.4º, céu muito nublado e vento moderado de SSE.
Já ocorreu um aguaceiro fraco a moderado ao inicio da noite..


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Dez 2010 às 00:30)

A noite está calmíssima e relativamente amena, com vento a deslocar-se fraco de Sul. Nada de clarões que pudesse observar!

*actuais*: exactamente os mesmos, 14.4ºC - 70%hr


----------



## Geiras (29 Dez 2010 às 00:36)

Boas

Vento moderado de S, 74%HR e temperatura a subir para os 16.7ºC


----------



## mortagua (29 Dez 2010 às 00:36)

Por aqui vento moderado a forte!  
Temperatura nos 12.5ºC
Espero pela   e trovoada


----------



## Geiras (29 Dez 2010 às 00:57)

Estão 17.0ºC, humidade nos 72% e vento moderado com uma rajada máxima até ao momento de 30.2km/h de S.


----------



## Reportorio (29 Dez 2010 às 01:09)

Aqui pelo Miratejo já registei 41.8km, vento de S a SW, 17.5ºC 74%, pressão 1011hPa


----------



## Lousano (29 Dez 2010 às 01:14)

Boa noite.

Por aqui pela Lousã os dias não têm sido muito interessantes (o Meteo-Pai Natal não passou por aqui).

Ontem, o dia foi de céu muito nublado, vento moderado a forte (Raj. max: 60,3 km/h), com Tmax de 15,4ºC e 7,7ºC de Tmin.

Neste mês ainda só acumulou 115,6mm de precipitação


----------



## Geiras (29 Dez 2010 às 01:26)

Despeço-me com *17.1ºC* e uma rajada de * 31.7km/h* (máxima de hoje até ao momento).

Pressão: 1010hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2010 às 02:07)

Extremos de ontem:

10,5 ºC / 16,2 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Leste, de forma predominante.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2010 às 02:08)

De momento, por curiosidade, os mês segue com as seguintes médias:

TMedMin: 9,5 ºC
TMedMax: 14,9 ºC
TMedComp: 12,0 ºC

Precipitação: 182,8 mm

Vento médio: 6,2 km/h


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2010 às 02:57)

São visíveis clarões a SSO. Mas muito longe.

Entretanto começou a chover aqui em Odivelas.


----------



## Geiras (29 Dez 2010 às 03:00)

Boas

Por aqui acabou de cair um fraco aguaceiro de pingas grossas por pouco tempo e que nada acumulou.

Sigo com 16.0ºC, 76%HR e vento moderado de S

O IM já tem o detector de trovoadas de novo activo http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/

Aproxima-se uma linha de instabilidade e que está activa.

Trovoada:





fonte: iMapweather.com


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Dez 2010 às 03:07)

boas exactamente às 3 começa a chover com alguma intensidade. já o vento há horas que qd mantém moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2010 às 03:09)

Chuva forte!!


----------



## Geiras (29 Dez 2010 às 03:10)

Boas

Neste momento chove muito como pouco e tudo pingas grossas.
 Há pouco ouvi um trovão muito ao longe


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2010 às 03:13)

Trovoada! Agora bem mais perto.

E chove bem.


----------



## Geiras (29 Dez 2010 às 03:16)

A pressão desceu dos 1010hPa para os 1008hPa.

Descalibrou ?


Por agora não chove, 0.2mm acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2010 às 03:31)

Acalmou.
A trovoada passou a oeste daqui.
2mm acumulados.

Cenário diferente em Barcarena e Oeiras que acumularam respectivamente 8,2 e 7,8mm neste aguaceiro.

--------------

Este foi mesmo aqui perto.


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2010 às 06:25)

Detector ligado e a registar neste momento descargas no mar. Sigam em Tempoemcorroios.com. 

Madrugada de aguaceiros que fizeram um acumulado desde as 0 horas de 2,1 mm. Vento moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## rafaeljona (29 Dez 2010 às 09:28)

Chove moderado a forte neste momento.
Há uns minutos e á noite chuveu diluvianamente.
Ainda não ouvi trovoada 

É impressão minha ou a estação de Lisboa do IM lixada
0 mm de acumulação quando aqui chove forte á horas!!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2010 às 10:03)

Boas,

Madrugada com alguma chuva e com alguma trovoada, bem audivel aqui pela Atalaia.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2010 às 10:22)

rafaeljona disse:


> É impressão minha ou a estação de Lisboa do IM lixada
> 0 mm de acumulação quando aqui chove forte á horas!!!!



- Chover torrencialmente em Torres Vedras não significa que chova em Lisboa.
- A estação do I.M. de Gago Coutinho segue com 3,0 mm acumulados
- A estação do I.M. do Geofísico não regista precipitação há alguns dias. Imagino que exista algum problema até porque deixaram de enviar informação sobre a precipitação na informação para a OMM.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Dez 2010 às 10:35)

Trovoadapower disse:


> A pressão desceu dos 1010hPa para os 1008hPa.
> 
> Descalibrou ?
> 
> ...



Mais uma vez, a pressão não vai ficar sempre estável, principalmente em espisódios de chuva e trovoadas, ora desce ora sobe, por vezes com grande violência. Por exemplo, ainda há coisa de 1/2semanas a pressão caiu dos 1000hPa aos 987hPa em coisa de 1 ou 2 dias, e não é por isso que está descalibrada. Mal da estação se não medisse estas alterações bruscas, até porque quando há grandes alterações, ela faz medições mais frequentes, por vezes mais de 4 medições por hora, não é uma a cada hora.
A partir do momento em que a pressão é calibrada uma vez, acabou. Depois é ir confirmando com o IM. Eu costumo ligar para o Campo uma vez por mês a pedir que me calculem a pressão à minha altitude e localização, e eles com grande simpatia fazem-mo sempre. Muito obrigado desde já aos profissionais de Viseu.


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (29 Dez 2010 às 11:03)

Noite de alguns agoaceiros fortes mas de curta duração aqui em Torres Vedras com alguma trovoada a oeste daqui na zona do mar.
Neste momento sigo com  nublesidade e o sol ainda espreita.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2010 às 11:09)

Bom dia.

Madrugada algo agitada, especialmente por volta das 3h, altura em que atingi um rain rate de *100,98mm/h*, acumulando 6,4mm em poucos minutos.

Sigo com um total acumulado de *7,4mm*.

A temperatura desceu até aos *13,9ºC*, sendo que agora sigo com 16,3ºC estáveis.

Humidade nos 79% e pressão a 1011 hPa.




Trovoadapower disse:


> A pressão desceu dos 1010hPa para os 1008hPa.
> 
> Descalibrou ?



Repara na variação de pressão atmosférica, cá em Mira-Sintra, ao logo do corrente mês:







Verás que a pressão irá variar, por vezes de forma brutal, e em poucas horas. Hoje não é o caso, mas é normal haver variações de 1 ou 2 hPa, derivadas de questões locais, aguaceiros, ou mesmo relativas à sinóptica: à hora do teu post, a minha estação registava 1009 hPa, enquanto que agora regista 1011 hPa, estáveis.

E se algum dia achares que a pressão está realmente ficar descalibrada, nada melhor que consultares as estações mais próximas de ti, cujos valores não devem fugir muito ao teu valor real, para ficares com uma ideia mais clara do que está a acontecer.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2010 às 11:19)

Madrugada de alguma chuva apesar de não ter dado por ela! precipitação acumulada desde as 00h 4,8mm com um rain rate máximo de 86,0mm/h (03:49)
Temperatura mínima de 13,4ºC

Rajada máxima de madrugada de 50km/h (04:00)

Agora estão 15,7ºC,83%Hr, 1011,3hPa e vento fraco 

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Dez 2010 às 12:28)

Boa tarde!
Segue quente o dia, com 18.6ºC...
De madrugada choveu, mas para não variar, o Weather Display perdeu os dados, por isso, aponto como valor de precipitação, o valor do Lightning, de 3mm...
Por ora, céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## fsl (29 Dez 2010 às 12:54)

*Em Oeiras cairam 8mm  entre as 03:00 e as 03:10. Agora está um dia "quente" com TEMP 18.1ºs :


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 29-12-10  12:39) 
Temperatura:  18.1°C  
Humidade: 80%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 14.6°C  
Vento: 11.3 km/hr SE 
Pressão: 1009.3 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 8.2 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 105.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  829.4mm 
Wind chill:  16.8°C  
Indíce THW:   17.1°C  
Indíce Calor:  18.4°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  14.4°C às   3:35  18.2°C às 12:31 
Humidade:  79%  às   1:48  92%  às   3:31 
Ponto de Orvalho:  12.2°C às   6:57  14.4°C às  10:32 
Pressão:  1008.8hPa  às   2:52  1011.2hPa  às  10:36 
Precipitação mais intensa:   117.6mm/hr  às   3:03 
Maior Rajada Vento:   40.2 km/hr  às   7:18 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  12.2°C às   3:32  
Maior Indíce Calor   18.3°C às  12:25 

*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2010 às 13:13)

Aqui enquanto adormecia ainda deu pra ver uns clarões e uns trovões, agora tudo muito nublado 

2,6 mm e 17,4ºC o vento está moderado de sul.


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Dez 2010 às 14:21)

Boa tarde

Aqui sigo, segundo a minha estaçao, com:

Temperatura: 18.9ºC
Humidade Relativa: 72%
Pressão: 1007 hPa (estavel)
Estado: Céu muito nublado

Por volta das 13h a minha estaçao registou a maxima de 19.0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2010 às 14:23)

O céu encobriu-se quase na totalidade e registei uma máxima _escaldante _de *18.7ºC *!

Vento moderado.


----------



## DRC (29 Dez 2010 às 14:23)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, pressão em descida e uma temperatura de *16,2ºC*.


----------



## NfrG (29 Dez 2010 às 14:29)

Boa tarde

Eis então que o sol deu lugar a céu muito nublado. Vento a soprar com alguma intensidade e 18ºC.
Noite de muita chuva e vento forte, e ainda houve tempo para alguma trovoada, ainda que apenas ouviu-se ao longe.

Off Topic: Quando, já há algum tempo atrás, o pai de um amigo meu estava ao computador e caiu um fore trovão, ele disse-me que o computador avariou devido a essa tal trovoada. Queria saber se, apesar de isso ter acontecido, posso manter o computador ligado enquanto há trovoada? Já li na internet que se devem desligar os aparelhos eléctricos, mas queria uma resposta/explicação mais concreta se faz favor. Obrigado.


----------



## DRC (29 Dez 2010 às 14:32)

Chove moderado a forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2010 às 14:35)

Chove fraco e céu escuro.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Dez 2010 às 14:45)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 17.7ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2010 às 15:10)

Grande vendaval no Cais do Sodré. Rajada máxima de *74 km/h*


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2010 às 15:20)

HotSpot disse:


> Grande vendaval no Cais do Sodré. Rajada máxima de *74 km/h*



Aqui pela margem Sul está também um verdadeiro vendaval.

Acabei de registar uma rajada de 61km/h.


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2010 às 16:15)

Neste momento existe uma concentração elevadíssima de descargas eléctricas no mar, são tantas por metro quadrado que nem as consigo contar...  O detector já nem dá à conta tanta descarga. 

Sigam em Tempoemcorroios.com.

Esta noite *pode* prometer festa da grande para muitos... 

-----

Por Corroios vento moderado com rajadas fortes e céu muito nublado e prometedor. Olhando o radar de precipitação do IM a parte molhada está a chegar...  O resto logo se vê.


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Dez 2010 às 16:19)

Boas

Neste momento, de acordo com a minha estaçao:

Temperatura: 17.7ºC
Humidade: 68%
Pressão: 1007 hPa


----------



## NfrG (29 Dez 2010 às 16:25)

Sigo com uma enorme escuridão e 17,4ºC.

O IM tem em alerta amarelo os distritos do litoral Centro e Sul apenas até às 23:59 de hoje, mas quase de certeza que os vão prolongar visto o dia de amanhã, principalmente durante a madrugada, em que está prevista chuva forte e trovoada. Veremos o que nos reserva estes dois dias.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2010 às 16:31)

Já acumulei 1.2mm e chove.


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2010 às 16:36)

Neste momento ventania total com janelas e portas a bater. Começou a chover.


----------



## NfrG (29 Dez 2010 às 16:37)

Começa a chuviscar e há-de intensificar-se.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2010 às 16:40)

Começa a chover na Moita e registada agora a rajada máxima *67,6 km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2010 às 16:41)

Acabei de ter 93 km/h 

Vento médio de 50 km/h nos últimos 10 minutos.


----------



## rafaeljona (29 Dez 2010 às 16:45)

Por aqui vento fraco 
LOL
Céu nublado e nada de chuva.
Á noite e até de manhâ chuveu torrencialmente.


----------



## PTbig (29 Dez 2010 às 16:47)

Boas pessoal

Por aqui sigo com vento FORTE


----------



## granizus (29 Dez 2010 às 16:50)

Boas,

Estou no centro de Lisboa, mais precisamente na Rua Castilho, perto do Marquês e há pouco houve uma rajada de vento tão forte e ascendente (mas aparentemente isolada) que as folhas das árvores da rua chegaram ao 5º andar. Que estranho


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2010 às 17:21)

Por aqui neste momento vai pingando, estão 16.1ºC e o vento sopra muito fraco 1,4km/h.


----------



## kelinha (29 Dez 2010 às 17:30)

NfrG disse:


> Off Topic: Quando, já há algum tempo atrás, o pai de um amigo meu estava ao computador e caiu um fore trovão, ele disse-me que o computador avariou devido a essa tal trovoada. Queria saber se, apesar de isso ter acontecido, posso manter o computador ligado enquanto há trovoada? Já li na internet que se devem desligar os aparelhos eléctricos, mas queria uma resposta/explicação mais concreta se faz favor. Obrigado.



Dizem que sim... Nunca fui muito de cumprir isso, no início de 2009 um relampago caiu num poste da PT a 200m, com isso rebentou-me o modem ADSL, o carregador do PC, queimou o micro ondas e o próprio PC, já pra não falar de grande parte das tomadas eléctricas, que tiveram de ser todas substituidas... 
Por isso não sei, talvez seja melhor substituir...


----------



## N_Fig (29 Dez 2010 às 17:34)

Extremos de hoje:
13ºC/17,7ºC.
Acumulei ainda 4,2mm. Atualmente estão 15,9ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
Edit: Por Lisboa há vento forte, chuva forte e por aqui caiem uns pingos e há um bocadito de vento...


----------



## squidward (29 Dez 2010 às 17:36)

começou a levantar umas boas rajadas de vento.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2010 às 17:41)

E finalmente já chove por aqui


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2010 às 17:46)

Tem estado a chover bem por aqui, mas esperava mais.

5.8mm acumulados e vento moderado.


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (29 Dez 2010 às 17:48)

Neste momento por aqui vento moderado a soprar forte, chuva fraca por enquanto, e 15Cº de temperatura.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2010 às 18:02)

Por aqui chove á alguns minutos, mas o pluviometro da estação não conta nada


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Dez 2010 às 18:13)

Estive por Ourém toda a tarde e posso dizer que foi uma tarde húmida e chuvosa, no caminho apanhei uns belos aguaceiros que devem ter rendido muito com pingas grossas. O vento mostrou-se moderado, em partes mais altas da A23 se mostrou forte.
Também passei por Tomar (zona do tornado) e só tenho a dizer uma coisa:


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2010 às 18:25)

Vai chovendo fraco mas sem parar. Sigo com 5,6 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2010 às 18:29)

No pluviometro artesanal registei 1,9mm no outro 0,0mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2010 às 18:41)

Acabei agora de ouvir um trovão e continua a chover.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2010 às 18:51)

*TROVOADAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Oiço e vejo.


----------



## DRC (29 Dez 2010 às 19:01)

andres disse:


> *TROVOADAAAAAAAAAAAA*
> 
> Oiço e vejo.



Em que direcção?


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2010 às 19:02)

DRC disse:


> Em que direcção?



Para Este, pareceu-me.

Quase a certeza que é a trovoada de Vendas Novas


----------



## dASk (29 Dez 2010 às 19:03)

eu aqui vejo é a sul da arrábida! vejam a ultima actualização do radar.. depois do algarve agpra é a nossa vez!


----------



## F_R (29 Dez 2010 às 19:05)

Vai choviscando.

Hoje choveu, mas não foi nada de especial

Acumulou 1.2mm

Mínima 10.7ºC
Máxima 15.6ºC

Agora 13.4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Dez 2010 às 19:08)

Chove moderadamente por aqui, e o vento está forte...
Trovoada ainda não ouvi... o que não quer dizer que não haja, simplesmente ainda não dei conta.
Temperatura nos 14.2ºC.
6.1mm.


----------



## Reportorio (29 Dez 2010 às 19:18)

O Barlavento algravio e a costa alentejana devem estar a levar um belo tratamento de trovoada vejam os detectores DEA do IM


----------



## Reportorio (29 Dez 2010 às 19:20)

Miratejo reporta uma rajada às 18.59h de 74.9 Km, 13.1ºC, 97% e a pressão nos 1009 hPa, e chove bem.


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2010 às 19:25)

Reportorio disse:


> O Barlavento algravio e a costa alentejana devem estar a levar um belo tratamento de trovoada vejam os detectores DEA do IM



É verdade, o Algarve tem levado com _doses industriais_ de DEA's. O meu detector regista desde as 06 da manhã de hoje, e até agora, cerca de 2405 descargas.

Porém o número de DEA's por minuto desceu muito significativamente na meia hora, o que significa que as células estão a perder alguma intensidade.

No entanto vêm mais células atrás, muito provavelmente será a madrugada toda e o dia todo de amanhã com a mesma possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas (conclusão tirada após observação de modelos de CAPE/LI, previsões do GFS e do IM).

Por Corroios vento forte com rajadas, temperatura nos 14,4ºC, pressão atmosférica nos 1007 milibares. Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas: 7,4 mm.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2010 às 19:25)

Aqui a rajada máxima foi de 69,2km/h,  a precipitação vai nos 10,2mm e a pouco deu para ver bons relâmpagos e alguns trovoes!

Máxima de 18,4ºC

Agora estão 13,5ºC, 91%Hr, 1008,0hPa e vento moderado


----------



## thunderboy (29 Dez 2010 às 19:25)

Boas noites.
Sigo com 12.8ºC e trovoada a S/SE. Acumulado de hoje:6.4mm.


----------



## Teles (29 Dez 2010 às 19:37)

Por , aqui vai chovendo com alguma intensidade e vento de moderado a forte


----------



## cardu (29 Dez 2010 às 19:43)

realmente tinham razão,.,.,,. o IM já estendeu os alertas em relação à chuva até ao meio dia de amanhã,,.,..

bom ano a todos!!!!


----------



## DRC (29 Dez 2010 às 19:53)

cardu disse:


> realmente tinham razão,.,.,,. o IM já estendeu os alertas em relação à chuva até ao meio dia de amanhã,,.,..
> 
> bom ano a todos!!!!



E foi alargado aos distritos de Santarém e Castelo Branco.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2010 às 19:55)

Rajada Máxima no Cais do Sodré:

83.7 km/h (19:02)

A média de vento nesse minuto foi superior a 60 km/h.


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2010 às 20:19)

Tudo muito mais calmo agora. E para espanto, as descargas eléctricas deixaram de existir.Neste momento não se registam quaisquer DEA's, nem em terra nem no mar. 

Mas de vez em quando lá aparece uma ou outra a Sul do Algarve, naquela linha de instabilidade que se desloca para cá.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2010 às 21:13)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 21.0ºC

T.Minima: 11.7ºC

HR.Máximo: 99%

HR.Minimo: 58%

Rajáda Máxima: 21.6km/h

Prec.Acumulada: 7.8mm


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

Boa noite!

Por agora não chove, sigo com 12.7ºC.


----------



## F_R (29 Dez 2010 às 23:02)

Choveu mais depois das 8 horas.

Até ao momento acumulou 3.2mm

Agora 12.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (29 Dez 2010 às 23:50)

Boa noite

Vento moderado de SSE, não chove há já algum tempo, pressão nos 1006hPa e 13.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,8ºC

Mín - 12,7ºC

Precipitação - 3,6 mm


----------



## Reportorio (30 Dez 2010 às 00:15)

Por Miratejo reporto:

Temperatura: 14.7C
Pressão: 1007hPa
Rajada de vento: 36.7Km de SSW
Vento: 13 km
Humidade: 89%
Dew Point: 13ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2010 às 00:20)

Sigo com 13,3ºC, vento moderado e 1006 hPa.

Dia de céu encoberto com períodos de algum Sol e alguns aguaceiros.

Por enquanto, nada mais se passa.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Dez 2010 às 00:31)

olá 

Ontem, 3h da madrugada (em ponto) o 1º trovão ligeiramente distante, até cerca de uma meia hora vários se lhe seguiam e pelo meio uns 2 ou 3 mais audíveis..., alguns aguaceiros moderados, de resto mais nada de extraordinário; o destaque dirigiu-se sobretudo para o vento que pela tarde se mostrou moderado a forte predominando de sul.
De momento a noite decorre muito calma, sem chuva e praticamente sem vento, enfim, "para já" a fazer jus à previsão do IM até início de 6ª feira! 

O sensor da minha estação se já não emitia valores de HR na perfeição, agora muito menos e apresenta valores que não lembram a ninguém...

*Valores de ontem*: 
máx: 18.1ºC
mín: 12.9ºC


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2010 às 01:41)

Temperatura das nuvens:


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Dez 2010 às 02:19)

Por aqui chove com intensidade fraca, vento fraco a nulo de sul.

13.5ºC.


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2010 às 02:25)

Pedro disse:


> Mais uma vez, a pressão não vai ficar sempre estável, principalmente em espisódios de chuva e trovoadas, ora desce ora sobe, por vezes com grande violência. Por exemplo, ainda há coisa de 1/2semanas a pressão caiu dos 1000hPa aos 987hPa em coisa de 1 ou 2 dias, e não é por isso que está descalibrada. Mal da estação se não medisse estas alterações bruscas, até porque quando há grandes alterações, ela faz medições mais frequentes, por vezes mais de 4 medições por hora, não é uma a cada hora.
> A partir do momento em que a pressão é calibrada uma vez, acabou. Depois é ir confirmando com o IM. Eu costumo ligar para o Campo uma vez por mês a pedir que me calculem a pressão à minha altitude e localização, e eles com grande simpatia fazem-mo sempre. Muito obrigado desde já aos profissionais de Viseu.



Caro *Pedro*

Eu bem sei que a pressão sobe e desce em dias de instabilidade, o que aconteceu foi que, depois da pressão estar há várias horas calibrada, ela desceu dos 1010hPa para os 1008hPa, enquanto que aquela hora ela estava estável nos 1010hPa, segundo as estações próximas 

Ontem acumulei 12.7mm, a mínima foi de 13.4ºC e a rajada máxima de vento não foi além dos 41km/h, segundo a Auriol.  

Por agora estou com 14.4ºC, o vento diminuiu ligeiramente de intensidade e a pressão está nos 1006hPa


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2010 às 03:53)

Chove *forte* neste momento!

Vento moderado de SSW, temperatura nos 13.7ºC.

Acumulado até ao momento de 3.7mm
EDIT(04:05): 7.4mm


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2010 às 08:11)

Vai ser uma manhã animada. Em menos de uma hora vão entrar pela zona de Lisboa uma série de células muito activas.


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (30 Dez 2010 às 09:38)

Bom dia a Todos
Manhâ de chuva moderada por aqui, parece que não vai parar de chover tão rápido, temperatura neste momento de 13ºC 
Tempo mais escuro a oeste com células animadoras a chegar.


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2010 às 09:54)

Bom dia

Manhã de alguma chuva na Grande Lisboa

Em Oeiras o acumulado de hoje vai em 5.6mm


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2010 às 10:19)

Ontem em Odivelas, o destaque foi mesmo para o vento que durante a tarde soprou muito forte.

Quanto à precipitação, apenas 3mm.

Hoje sigo com 9mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2010 às 10:57)

Boas

Em Setúbal foi um inicio de manha com chuva e por uns 10 minutos foi mesmo torrencial tendo o rain rate chegado aos 113,0mm/h eram 9h da manha! 

Total acumulado desde as 00h de 12,8mm 

Temperatura mínima 13,1ºC

Agora está 14,1ºC, 90%Hr, 1007,4hPa e vento fraco a moderado

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## NfrG (30 Dez 2010 às 11:20)

Bom dia

Sigo com céu muito nublado e 13,4ºC. Manhã que já foi marcado por muita chuva.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2010 às 12:06)

A precipitação vai em 14,0mm hoje nada mau!! Temperatura de 15,3ºC


----------



## rafaeljona (30 Dez 2010 às 12:20)

*CHUVA TORRENCIAL*
E não pára, já tá a chover diluvianamente á 10 min.


----------



## rafaeljona (30 Dez 2010 às 12:22)

A estrada já tá alagada e a minha varanda não dá vazão a tanta água.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Dez 2010 às 12:23)

rafaeljona disse:


> A estrada já tá alagada e a minha varanda não dá vazão a tanta água.



Fotos


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2010 às 12:29)

Céu negro para Oeste e 15.8ºC.

Espero por um aguaceiro forte daqui a minutos.


----------



## rafaeljona (30 Dez 2010 às 12:37)

Parou.
Foi mesmo uma chuva torrencial.
A varanda já tá vazia, mas tava a ver que chegava aki ao quarto.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2010 às 12:48)

Por aqui as ditas células renderam 4,6 mm 

Estou com 13,1ºC e vento fraco de SW/S.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2010 às 12:54)

Um forte aguaceiro ainda cai, acumulou 4.6mm.

Um acumulado do dia, para já de 8.6mm.

Veremos o que a tarde nos reserva 

*PS: 12:56 - Volta a cair com bastante força !*

É mesmo uma chuvada bem forte, está a chover forte e acumulados 10.8mm.

158mm de rain rate 

> Foi mesmo forte, e ainda cai forte, de 8.6mm saltou para 14,3! <


----------



## Lousano (30 Dez 2010 às 13:23)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui aguaceiros fracos que acumularam até ao momento 4,6mm.


----------



## dASk (30 Dez 2010 às 13:30)

por aqui já se contabilizam *16.6mm*, agora está sol, o que me tá a ajudar a secar o resto da roupa que tenho pra levar pra serra da estrela, a ver se ainda lá apanho uns flocos hoje, uimas boas entradas a todos!


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2010 às 14:04)

Mas que grande chuvada de novo 

15.3mm.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2010 às 14:11)

Verdade. A Margem Sul a ser brindada com mais uns dilúvios.

Cai mais um aguaceiro forte na Moita e já contabilizo 18,0 mm


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2010 às 14:26)

Em Setúbal vão se repetindo os aguaceiros e contabilizo 15,0mm


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2010 às 15:00)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui, o grosso da precipitação caiu durante a manhã. Sigo com *9,3mm*.

Aproxima-se um aguaceiro forte. 15,1ºC e 83% de humidade.

Mínima de *13,2ºC*.


----------



## PTbig (30 Dez 2010 às 15:10)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui caio um aguaceiro forte que rapidamente passou a moderado não demorou mais de 7 a 8 minutos.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

Acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro por aqui (76,8 mm/hr) e fez o total acumulado subir aos 7,2 mm.

Estou com 14,4ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2010 às 16:16)

Boa tarde

Neste momento está a cair um aguaceiro forte em Linda-a-Velha (Oeiras)


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2010 às 17:16)

Boas

Madrugada e manhã de aguaceiros fortes, tendo acumulado desde as 0h, *17.0mm*
A rajada máxima de vento foi de 38.2km/h.
Mínima de 13.4ºC
Máxima de 16ºC

Por agora não chove, céu muito nublado, o vento é fraco a moderado de SW e estão 14.6ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Dez 2010 às 17:31)

Boa tarde!

Tarde bastante chuvosa, sendo que os períodos de chuva têm sido curtos mas fortes.

Agora sigo com 14.5ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## zejorge (30 Dez 2010 às 17:44)

Boa tarde

A noite começa a cair e o dia de hoje caracterizou-se pelo céu muito nublado, com pequenas abertas durante a tarde. A chuva foi fraca por vezes moderada tendo acumulado ate agora 8,4mm. Quanto à temperatura sigo com 14,1º a humidade nos 98% e a pressão em 1010 hpa. O vento tem sido fraco a moderado de SSE tendo sido a rajada máxima de 22,2 kmh às 14h14.

Um bom ano de 2011 para todos !!!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2010 às 17:48)

Por aqui tenho acumulados até ao momento 16mm.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Dez 2010 às 18:02)

Extremos de hoje (até agora):
12,4ºC/15,4ºC.
Acumulei ainda 9,9mm. Atualmente céu muito nublado e 14,5ºC mas sem chuva.


----------



## PTbig (30 Dez 2010 às 18:35)

Aguaceiro muito Forte por aqui


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2010 às 18:42)

Boa noite

Sigo com 16.0ºC, vento fraco a moderado de SW e céu muito nublado

EDIT: Oiço trovões ao longe :woot:


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2010 às 18:43)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Sigo com 16.0ºC, vento fraco a moderado de SW e céu muito nublado
> 
> EDIT: Oiço trovões ao longe :woot:



Confirmo, TROVOADA !


----------



## PTbig (30 Dez 2010 às 18:48)

Boas

Acabei de ver um belo relâmpago mas não ouvi nada.

EDIT: Já ouvi alguma trovoada mas muito ao longe.


----------



## DRC (30 Dez 2010 às 18:55)

Temperatura nos 13,9ºC, humidade relativa nos 90% e céu muito nublado.
O dia foi marcado por aguaceiros, alguns por vezes fortes.


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2010 às 19:03)

Boas

Continuo a avistar relâmpagos a Oeste, oiço trovões mas muito abafados e há pouco caiu um aguaceiro muito forte acompanhado de granizo que durou segundos e acumulou 1mm.

Tenho um acumulado de 18mm hoje.

EDIT: Mais um


----------



## fsl (30 Dez 2010 às 19:03)

*Em Oeiras aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, agora um relampago muito grande:

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 30-12-10 18:54) 
Temperatura: 14.2°C Wind chill: 13.7°C Humidade: 86%  Ponto Condensação: 11.9°C  
Pressão: 1008.4 hPa Vento: 8.0 km/hr  SE  Precipitação: 9.8 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 11.4 mm 

*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2010 às 19:05)

Ganda estoiro e relâmpago 

13,1ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## PTbig (30 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

Trovoada mais frequente com 6 a 7 segundos entre o relâmpago e o trovão.


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

Trovoada a aproximar-se 

Agora bem mais perto.


----------



## DRC (30 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

Chove moderado e já ouvi um trovão.


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2010 às 19:23)

A trovoada acabou de passar mesmo por cima de mim com descargas constantes sobre a minha casa. Ainda deu para sentir tudo a estremecer com uns bons estoiros e ver uns bons clarões. 

Não consegui fotografar nenhum relâmpago, mas fica para a próxima. Valeu o evento para animar. 

Durante este aguaceiro choveu de forma muito intensa, tendo acumulado 5,3 mm todos eles provocados por esta trovoada. 

Por agora está tudo mais calmo, mas o detector diz-me que ainda há descargas. _Elas andem aí..._


----------



## DRC (30 Dez 2010 às 19:28)

Chuva muito forte neste momento!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2010 às 19:30)

Começa a trovejar, fica tudo maluco! 

Por aqui, cenário idêntico, incluíndo uma descarga que deixou a vizinhança sem luz.

12,8ºC neste momento, em descida. A chuva é fraca. *17,6mm* acumulados.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2010 às 19:32)

Aguaceiro Forte acompanhado de Trovoada


----------



## Aspvl (30 Dez 2010 às 19:35)

Trovoada na baixa de Lisboa


----------



## Reportorio (30 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

Miratejo reporta:

Relâmpagos e trovões esporádicos
Temperatura:12.4ºC
Dew Point: 11.5ºC
Wind Gust: 16.6 Km
Wind Average: 4.3Km
Pressão: 1009hPa
Posição do vento: Completamente doido, mas mais WSW


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

Trovoada não muito longe daqui !


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2010 às 19:44)

Alguns trovões ainda audíveis. 

Este aguaceiro rendeu 7,4 mm até ao momento e fez com que a temperatura descesse para os actuais 12,7ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Dez 2010 às 20:15)

Boas 

Há relatos de trovoada em Setúbal...


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

A chuva é bastante forte, a rua está completamente inundada.
31.8mm acumulados e a trovoada ainda é forte!


----------



## rafaeljona (30 Dez 2010 às 20:47)

Vejam o radar do IM ás 20:00.
Vejam o ponto vermelho para os lados do Montijo.
Deve ter chuvida mais de 50 mm.


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2010 às 20:59)

Boas 

Depois de ter chovido torrencialmente, com trovoada e rajadas de vento muito fortes, acalmou tudo por agora.

Tenho acumulados hoje 26.2mm, e uma rajada máxima por volta das 19:30 de 95.8km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2010 às 21:05)

rafaeljona disse:


> Vejam o radar do IM ás 20:00.
> Vejam o ponto vermelho para os lados do Montijo.
> Deve ter chuvida mais de 50 mm.



Sim, foi mesmo muita chuva. Acumulei 33mm.

A trovoada ainda se ouve, tive uma rajada de 63km/h !!!!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2010 às 21:28)

Intensidade da Precipitação (mm/h)
[2010-12-30 20:00h UTC]





Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2010
=================================
Descargas eléctricas atmosféricas
(Período entre as 20h45 e as 21h15)




Fonte: iMapWeather


----------



## Teles (30 Dez 2010 às 21:30)

Boas, por aqui parou de chover , precipitação acumulada até ao momento 16mm, temperatura actual de 12,9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2010 às 21:32)

Meus amigos só tenho uma coisa a dizer, que espectáculo este inicio de noite, com muitos relâmpagos, trovôes e muita chuva, a 1º trovoada rendeu 6mm em pouco tempo, depois vieram outras, e neste momento ainda continua chover, o acumulado até agora é de 22mm.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.6ºC

T.Minima: 11.3ºC

HR.Máxima: 99%

HR.Minima: 80%

Rajáda Máxima: 18,7km/h


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2010 às 21:49)

Aqui está... 95.8km/h registados pela Auriol.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2010 às 21:50)

Para leste ainda fazem belos relâmpagos, e cá ainda chove bem.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Dez 2010 às 22:07)

Boa noite!
Dia de instabilidade generalizada, destacando eu o fortíssimo aguaceiro que caiu por volta das 19h e pouco, estava eu a sair de casa, acompanhado de uma belíssima trovoada.
A precipitação segue nos 19mm (dados do Lightning) e a temperatura nos 14.2ºC. De momento, não chove.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2010 às 22:25)

Boas

Inicio de noite de trovoada mas não passou em cima da cidade passou ao lado infelizmente, ainda assim não passou ao lado da minha máquina fotográfica   posto a seguir as fotos num tópico  de fotos 

Total acumulado 20,2mm


----------



## NfrG (30 Dez 2010 às 22:32)

Por aqui também trovejou e caiu uma enorme chuvada!
Por agora, tudo muito mais calmo também. Sigo com céu muito nublado e 12,4ºC.


----------



## stormy (30 Dez 2010 às 23:15)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Aqui está... 95.8km/h registados pela Auriol.




As AURIOL, são estações que reportam como "gust", não o vento instantaneo mas uma média de 2 min.....puxa!
Para teres uma media de 2min de 95km.h, as rajadas passaram os 100-110km-h....terá sido um gustnado?
Houve danos?


----------



## rafaeljona (30 Dez 2010 às 23:25)

Aqui supreendentemente vento nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2010 às 23:29)

stormy disse:


> As AURIOL, são estações que reportam como "gust", não o vento instantaneo mas uma média de 2 min.....puxa!
> Para teres uma media de 2min de 95km.h, as rajadas passaram os 100-110km-h....terá sido um gustnado?
> Houve danos?



Eu aqui também senti esse vento muito forte, aqui partiram-se vidros tal a força do vento.

Foi uma coisa de segundos, e eu estava a falar com uns colegas aqui do fórum no messenger, e até disse "Isto parece mais um tornado", tal era o meu espanto.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Dez 2010 às 23:30)

No entanto o que aconteceu pode ter sido uma frente de rajada intensa (Da célula), cujos ventos podem ser bem constantes e fortes. Mas alguém mais experiente na matéria que faça uma análise.


----------



## stormy (30 Dez 2010 às 23:38)

A que horas foi e qual a localização exata do fenomeno?


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2010 às 23:46)

stormy disse:


> A que horas foi e qual a localização exata do fenomeno?



Sensivelmente 19:30, quando a minha estação registou a rajada máxima.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2010 às 23:49)

stormy disse:


> A que horas foi e qual a localização exata do fenomeno?



Começo por te responder, no momento em que começou o vento, estava eu a fazer algumas coisas aqui em casa, e de repente do nada, sem que esperasse começou uma ventania descomunal  eu só pensei em ir à janela porque deduzi logo que fosse uma célula, tal foi a rapidez com que o vento começou, e realmente eu pensei que fosse algo mais que vento, pois o vento até estremeceu (pouco mas dava para se sentir) a casa, e estou num rés-do-chão, mal vou à janela reparo na valente chuvada que caia, e sem demoras fez logo um bom relâmpago! 

Ainda vi uns 6 relâmpagos, 5 deles com o respectivo trovão e relativamente perto daqui.

Ainda fiz um pequeno vídeo da trovoada, mas foi com o telemóvel, mais tarde colocarei aqui, assim que formatar o PC. 

Bem, por enquanto sigo com 13,2ºC, vento fraco e 1010 hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2010 às 23:54)

O oceano parece uma fonte de eclosão de pontinhos vermelhos na imagem de satélite, a oeste do litoral centro; a madrugada promete bastante instabilidade:

http://188.165.232.130/~meteomc/Images/sat/sat_new_ireu.gif


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2010 às 23:56)

Gerofil disse:


> O oceano parece uma fonte de eclosão de pontinhos vermelhos na imagem de satélite, a oeste do litoral centro; a madrugada promete bastante instabilidade:
> 
> http://188.165.232.130/~meteomc/Images/sat/sat_new_ireu.gif



Então, mas isto agora é uma alegria não ?  
Trovoada varias vezes ao dia 

12.3ºC e chuva.


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2010 às 23:56)

stormy disse:


> As AURIOL, são estações que reportam como "gust", não o vento instantaneo mas uma média de 2 min.....puxa!
> Para teres uma media de 2min de 95km.h, as rajadas passaram os 100-110km-h....terá sido um gustnado?
> Houve danos?



Estes 95km são do Gust (rajada) e não da média do vento 

Sinceramente na altura que a estação apitou, estava a jantar e não me pareceu haver grande vento, mas 5 a 10 minutos antes, passou um vendaval... com tudo o que se pode imaginar de tempestade.

Não houve estragos, quase nem dei pela rajada naquele momento mas sinceramente acho que esta valor está inflacionado, porque é muito 

O vento nos ultimos dias tem dado rajadas máximas de 30...40km/h. e hoje sou surpreendido com isto.

Valor inflacionado ou não, está registado


----------



## stormy (30 Dez 2010 às 23:59)

A unica coisa que descobri foi uma situação ás 19:30/19:40:

Havia uma linha de instabilidade entre Torres Vedras e SW de Sagres...por cá na Louriceira tambem choveu bastante..




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Na peninsula de Setubal havia uma area activa, com alguns nucleos muito intensos de evolução rapida...
Segundo o Meteomoita, entre as 19:30 e 19:40, houve um pico da intensidade do vento, associado a um pico de precipitação e a uma descida da Hr/dwpt...o que é compativel com um downburst.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,4ºC

Mín - 12,0ºC

Precipitação - 11,4 mm


----------



## NunoBrito (31 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

*Extremos de ontem: *


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Dez 2010 às 00:10)

olá 

Mais um dia marcado pelos aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes, vento de intensidade variável predominando de SSW geralmente moderado sobretudo durante a manhã e pela tarde com rotação ligeira para WSW fraco a moderado. Ao início da noite alguma trovoada por cerca de uns 10 minutos.

*valores de ontem*: 
máx: 15.8ºC
mín: 12.9ºC  

*actual*: 13.3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Dez 2010 às 00:29)

Agora mais um daqueles aguaceiros mais generosos!
Falando por aqui obviamente e até ao momento, nada de substancial ocorreu ao ponto de justificar os recentes alertas do IM.

*actual*: 13.1ºC


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2010 às 01:00)

Boa noite.

O acumulado de ontem foi de 27.0mm.

Por agora começou a chover *forte* e em 30 segundos acumulei 1mm.
Vento fraco a moderado de SSW e 14.2ºC


----------



## NfrG (31 Dez 2010 às 01:00)

E despeço-me com a bela da trovoada.
Chove com alguma intensidade.

E quero desejar a todos um óptimo Ano Novo.


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2010 às 01:02)

Como tão depressa começou, acabou.

Não chove de momento.

Tenho um acumulado este mês de 197.6mm


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2010 às 01:16)

Trovoada a N/NO de mim.

Consigo ver relâmpagos e oiço o trovão mas muito abafado


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2010 às 01:26)

Inicio de madrugada turbulento por aqui

À pouco choveu de forma bastante intensa durante alguns minutos acompanhado de trovoada, neste momento continua a chover embora com menos intensidade


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Dez 2010 às 01:28)

Volta a trovoada por aqui, após um aguaceiro moderado, chove fraco.


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2010 às 02:07)

Tenho acumulado desde as 0h, 2.5mm.

Temperatura a subir para os 14.5ºC, céu muito nublado e vento em geral fraco de SW.


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2010 às 02:32)

Ia-me agora deitar e não é que começa de novo a trovejar 

Acumulado desde as 0h: 7mm


----------



## HotSpot (31 Dez 2010 às 07:54)

E no último dia do ano chego aos 1000 mm de precipitação acumulada.

Hoje: 10,2 mm

Mensal: 214,6 mm (dez/09 210,4 mm) (normal cli. ~110,0 mm)
Anual: 1007,8 mm (2009 715,0 mm) (normal cli. ~650,0 mm)

A ver se já não chove este ano.


----------



## Teles (31 Dez 2010 às 10:02)

Boas , por aqui a precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de 9.2mm, temperatura actual de 15,5º.
Um arco-íris mostrou a sua graça a pouco e neste momento a morrinhar:


----------



## Lousano (31 Dez 2010 às 10:23)

Bom dia.

Durante a madrugada apenas um aguaceiro que deixou 0,5mm.

neste momento céu parcialmente nublado e uns agradáveis 15,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2010 às 11:04)

Boas

Aqui em Setúbal acordei com uma pequena trovoada por volta das 3 da madrugada mas não deu para fotos! a precipitação desde as 00h é de 6,8mm

Mínima de 13,1ºC

Agora sol e 16,1ºC com vento fraco!

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2010 às 11:12)

Ontem era 1:15 quando se deu a trovoada, foi practicamente 1 hora.

Trovoada, chuva forte.

4mm acumulados.


----------



## squidward (31 Dez 2010 às 11:22)

aqui por volta das 3:30h da manhã, caiu um violento Aguaceiro que ainda durou cerca de 15 minutos, impressionante a quantidade de agua que caia dos ceus...parecia uma cascata
 Agora tudo mais tranquilo, com muitas nuvens e algumas abertas.


----------



## rafaeljona (31 Dez 2010 às 11:58)

Chove moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2010 às 12:01)

Bom, fiz um pequeno resumo do mês, em video. A ultima parte mostra 30-12-10, mas em breve colocarei "resumo".



14.5ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2010 às 12:49)

Por aqui ontem alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde....noite calma...agora cai um aguaceiro forte mas sem trovoadas,nuvens carregadas de chuva dirigem-se para este-sudeste.

Temperatura actual: +14.8 Graus (Agradável)


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2010 às 13:30)

*Extremos de Anteontem:*







---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 15,3ºC, depois de uma mínima de *12,5ºC*.

Tenho *6,3mm* acumulados hoje.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2010 às 13:44)

Neste momento o céu está nublado,com abertas e um pouco de sol.

Acumulação de precipitação 12-13h: 0.3mm

Temperatura actual: +15.6 (agradável)


----------



## jorge1990 (31 Dez 2010 às 13:57)

Boa tarde

Por aqui sigo, de acordo com a minha estaçao:

Temperatura: 17ºC
Humidade: 85%
Pressão 1012 hPa

Desejo a todos um Feliz Ano Novo


----------



## manganao (31 Dez 2010 às 14:17)

Só espero k não chova logo a noite em lisboa quero ir ver os xutos!!
Bom Ano a todos.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2010 às 14:35)

A mínima foi de 11,5ºC. Acumulei ainda 1,1mm.
Actualmente 15,8ºC e o céu a limpar.


----------



## kelinha (31 Dez 2010 às 15:30)

N_Fig disse:


> Actualmente 15,8ºC e o céu a limpar.



Isso é que é preciso... Não quero chuva na Figueira logo à noite!!! :P


----------



## fsl (31 Dez 2010 às 15:42)

*Em Oeiras aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes. A TEMP atingiu 17.8ºs :

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 31-12-10  15:39) 
Temperatura:  16.3°C  
Humidade: 85%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.8°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr N 
Pressão: 1015.2 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 5.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 125.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  849.4mm 
Wind chill:  16.3°C  
Indíce THW:   16.4°C  
Indíce Calor:  16.4°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  13.5°C às   0:13  17.8°C às 12:00 
Humidade:  79%  às  11:38  93%  às   0:00 
Ponto de Orvalho:  12.2°C às   0:09  14.4°C às  10:24 
Pressão:  1008.4hPa  às   4:14  1015.2hPa  às  15:39 
Precipitação mais intensa:   34.0mm/hr  às   3:39 
Maior Rajada Vento:   30.6 km/hr  às   0:53 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  12.8°C às   0:56  
Maior Indíce Calor   17.8°C às  11:55 

*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2010 às 15:44)

Neste momento encontra-se uma nuvem bem carregada em cima de mim..parece que vem aí um bom aguaceiro!

Temperatura actual: +15.8 (Agradável)


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2010 às 16:07)

E chegámos ao fim de mais um ano, que meteorologicamente (e não só) foi bem interessante...
Para o último dia, ficaram reservados mais uns bons aguaceiros que já acumularam cerca de 10mm, tornando Dezembro o mês mais chuvoso por estas bandas...
Despeço-me do fórum, por 2010, com 16.3ºC, 76%HR, céu muito nublado e aguaceiros...

Votos de um excelente ano de 2011 para todos!
Abraços!


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Dez 2010 às 16:43)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 14.6ºC e com céu nublado, com algumas abertas.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2010 às 17:06)

Dirigo-me agora para a Covilhã com boas nuvens atrás de mim,esperamos mais chuva!


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2010 às 17:11)

Agora já não chove, mas há bocado caiu uma grande carga de água por aqui. Neste momento 15,2ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2010 às 17:12)

Mas que mês de Dezembro chuvoso e com bastante aparato eléctrico 

Esta madrugada ainda vi alguns relâmpagos e ouvi os seus respectivos trovões, mas muito abafados.

Acumulado desde as 0h: 10.7mm

*
BOM ANO NOVO PARA TODOS!!*


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2010 às 17:15)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*13,1ºC (00:06)*
Máxima:*17,5ºC (12:00)*

Rajada máxima:*50km/h WSW (03:15)*

Precipitação total:*7,0mm* rain rate máximo:*54,0mm/h (02:40)*

Agora estão 15,2ºC, 85%Hr, 1015,9hPa e vento fraco de W

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10

*Bom Ano de 2011 para todos!!*


----------



## DRC (31 Dez 2010 às 17:27)

Caiu há instantes um aguaceiro fraco e parece vir outro a caminho.
A temperatura é de *14,6ºC *e a humidade relativa está nos 85%.

EDIT 17H31: CHOVE TORRENCIALMENTE!


----------



## NunoBrito (31 Dez 2010 às 17:30)

*Boa Tarde!

Provavelmente, será a ultima vez que escrevo este ano.

Desejo a todos, sem exepção, um excelente Ano de 2011. 

Que todos os vossos desejos se realizem mas sempre com a companhia de muita saúde.

Dados actuais: *


----------



## DRC (31 Dez 2010 às 17:36)

Acabou de cair aqui uma carga de água brutal


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2010 às 17:49)

Acabo de passar Torres Novas pela A1 e entrar na A23 para Abrantes...céu praticamente limpo com boa nebulosidade para norte,tanto para os lados de Vila Franca


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2010 às 17:49)

Tenho 3,8mm acumulados, neste momento não chove e estão 14,1ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2010 às 18:16)

Acabo de passar Abrantes com um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## DRC (31 Dez 2010 às 18:20)

Cai mais um aguaceiro, desta feita moderado.


----------



## rafaeljona (31 Dez 2010 às 18:29)

Chove moderado neste momento.

Desejo um bom de 2011 a todos.


----------



## mortagua (31 Dez 2010 às 18:34)

Dia com alguns aguaceiros e nada de especial! 
Bom Ao a todos!


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2010 às 19:01)

Meu ultimo post do ano

14.3ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Tem chovido ao longo do dia.

Estive em alcochete, onde cairam variados aguaceiros.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2010 às 19:28)

despeço-me do fórum este ano com uma máxima de 17,2ºC e atualmente 13,8ºC.
Um bom ano a todos!


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2010 às 20:40)

Boa noite.

Ultimo post do ano! 

Noite "quentinha" com 14.5ºC, o céu está muito nublado e o vento fraco/nulo de WSW.

Termino o mês com 207.3mm, tendo acumulado hoje 10.7mm 

Feliz ano novo! 

Até pró ano!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2010 às 21:36)

Noite de céu muito nublado, vento fraco de Oeste e 14,9 ºC.

Acumulados 28,0 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2010 às 22:01)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Acumulados 28,0 mm desde as 0h.



10,0 mm e 14,2ºC.


----------



## Lousano (31 Dez 2010 às 22:21)

Uma tarde de chuva moderada que acumulou os últimos 8,9mm do ano.

Neste momento 11,6ºC.

Um bom ano para todos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2010 às 22:55)

Extremos de hoje:

12,8 ºC / 17,9 ºC

28,0 mm


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2010 às 23:00)

Entretanto ficei sem bateria no PC e não pude mais acompanhar-vos,quando cheguei fui jantar a um bom restaurante no centro da Covilhã e só agora é que consegui voltar a acompanhar-vos.

PS:Continuo no Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro.

Feliz Ano Novo para todos!


----------



## c.bernardino (31 Dez 2010 às 23:06)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> 12,8 ºC / 17,9 ºC
> 
> 28,0 mm



Caro Daniel,

Há algo interessante nos dados de precipitação. Hoje registou 28mm (27,9) e noutra estação... na portela (Bem perto de si) só se registaram 17 mm ???
a sua estação e a outra são Davis.
Bem sei que em regime de aguaceiros estas coisas podem acontecer.
Eu tenho sérias desconfianças relativamente a estes pluviometros.

já agora contribuo: 17,7mm em Pinheiro de Loures

cps

Bernardino


----------



## Teles (31 Dez 2010 às 23:28)

Boas e por aqui muito nevoeiro


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,3ºC

Mín - 12,9ºC

Precipitação - 10,0 mm


----------



## Teles (1 Jan 2011 às 00:04)

Por aqui continua nevoeiro


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jan 2011 às 15:49)

Extremos de ontem:
11,5ºC/17,2ºC.


----------

